# The Nintendo Wii Discussion Thread - Jack-Off Training confirmed!!! :O  (post 1928)



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

​
Hurray, here we go again.  Another discussion created because the last one has past its time.  Again, let's discuss everything that is the Nintendo Wii from new channels, rumors, and new and upcoming games.  Talk of other systems here is okay, but it generally has to be in relation to the Wii in some sense.  Also, off-topic discussion is alright as long as we don't completely derail the entire thread.  

We're all here to have fun and have a good time discussing what we love and don't love about the system so let's keep it clean, sometimes dirty, and enjoy the new Wii discussion!

If not...



Reggie will kill you.

More info will be posted later.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

you bastid right when i was about to post in the other one!  great pics btw.




 

two days ago eh? EH? well i was on spring break and during that time is no no to PC if you know what i mean =0

plus they just posted that article on the 18th so i thought it was new 

the black is kinda odd but the gold and little extra stuff makes up for it. Plus ya that sword / shield i really want i wonder if its a real sword? you can kill ppl with that think and leave the shield as your trade mark. That will really get john Thompson happy eh?


ok thats what i said 




FIRSTS?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Seconds, and it's Jack Thompson. XD

But like I was saying, that sword and shield was part of some really old promotion back in the day so that adds to that particular Wii's value.  I just really don't like how the black was done.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

bah , jack, john close enough you know hes evil 


I forget what OST that sword came with?


Remeber that nights thing? well more info has been posted about it and its sounds like its highly true.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> On Friday we came across a mysterious teaser in the latest Official Nintendo Magazine. A teaser that hints about as strongly as you can that NiGHTS is coming to the Wii.
> 
> There are many personalities within the Kotaku hivemind who love their NiGHTS, so we urged excitement. Knowing April was also coming, however, we also urged caution.
> 
> Turns out the latter wasn't necessary. An ONM writer has issued a public declaration of sorts, urging calm and promising it's not a hoax. Whatever it is.





> Hi.
> 
> I'm very aware how much coverage our Next Month page is getting across the globe right now. I have to admit -- I thought it was a cool little teaser when we did it -- but I didn't anticipate it blowing up quite so much! I've seen everything from Family Guy to Woody Woodpecker fitting perfectly in that star cluster! Very Happy
> 
> ...





> In summary then, please take a deep breath and count to ten when you're thinking about this. There are quite a few images that perfectly fit into that star cluster. We've never mentioned any names -- it could be anything.
> 
> 
> God, what a mess. Maybe tone down the hyperbole next time, guys? Might keep the hype at bay. Actually, just lose the words altogether. Edge do the exact same "teaser image" thing at the end of every issue, but there's not a word to be seen, and they've never caused an internet ruccus. Words just confuse people. Or, worse, get them excited. Luke Plunkett







Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good for NIGHTS fans so far.  Here's to hoping it's true.  Plus I'm hoping they decide to port VT3 to the Wii.  That would be awesome sauce indeed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Well Saturn is on the rumor mill about being on the Virtual console. Seriously that would make me really happy i want to play those shining force games ( great rpgs from what i heard / played of ) 

Since neo geo is being on there so can Saturn without a doubt.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of writing a little essay on the problems with the Wii.  Here, or another topic, what do you think?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

You can do it here.  What kind of problems were you experiencing?


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You can do it here.  What kind of problems were you experiencing?



Not technical problems, just problems with the console in general.  Like the fact that you have to aim at that little spot where it can sense the IR beams, which is very limiting to gameplay.  Also the fact that in a few years, the graphics will seem utterly archaic, and I don't think the Wii's lifecycle can last as long as the 360/PS3 because of that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Not technical problems, just problems with the console in general.  Like the fact that you have to aim at that little spot where it can sense the IR beams, which is very limiting to gameplay.  Also the fact that in a few years, the graphics will seem utterly archaic, and I don't think the Wii's lifecycle can last as long as the 360/PS3 because of that.



I assume you are talking about aiming at the Wii sensor bar it self at a certain point or it wont recognize it. Well myself i must have tried MANY different ways to get this right. At my house i have a 25 by 25 room i set the distance to 5 and it reads it well and having it on the top of the screen feels better makes me feel that I am not pointing at the sensor bar but at the screen.

However if you go out of the range meaning so far to the left or right the IR will not pick it up. Thats just how it is.  Nintendo and 3rd parties have discussed on making a more powerful Sensor bar in the future ( thats what the rumors are saying atm )

The graphics on the Wii will be fine I honestly think it will last the 5 year cycle they might pull a Microsoft and pull in a year earlier. But the graphical potential, is there the system is two times more power than the gamecube and thats about little more than a Xbox. They did not max out the GC or Xbox last gen. They can still do alot with that .

PLus graphics do not mean everything, artistic games can be well done on less powerful consoles ( nintendo ds is a great example of this) Creative games make a console not the horsepower behind it. You need some yes but you can still make a great game on the Wii no doubt about it. Look at Super mario Galaxy one of the most beautiful games out there. Look at metriod prime 3 developers said it will look better than Halo 2 and i mean halo 2 looked pretty damn nice. Look at sonic and the secret rings really nice graphics there.

The Wii is not aimed at the graphical sides of things. The wii is there for developers who cannot spend 20 million + and higher just to get a game out there ( a good game) Ubisoft reported long ago that Red Steel when it was said and done cost them roughly 12 to 13 million dollars. They said a Game on the PS3 would cost them more than 20 million and that does not include  licensing fees and other costs that can easily go up to 30 to 40 million. At gametrailers.com one interview a guy said there is already a PS3 game in the making that will cost 40 million. that is crazy.


The Wii can be the PS2 of this generation, as long as the System keeps selling out the developers will keep making games for it. Speaking on that note developers will make much higher profit because it is cheaper to make games on the Wii than a PS3 or Xbox360. Just a heads up Sony charges 20,000 US dollars for each developer kit to each programmer on a team. When Wii's cost 2000 USD. Just some little things i wanted to add there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The graphics on the Wii will be fine I honestly think it will last the 5 year cycle they might pull a Microsoft and pull in a year earlier. But the graphical potential, is there the system is two times more power than the gamecube and thats about little more than a Xbox. They did not max out the GC or Xbox last gen. They can still do alot with that .
> 
> PLus graphics do not mean everything, artistic games can be well done on less powerful consoles ( nintendo ds is a great example of this) Creative games make a console not the horsepower behind it. You need some yes but you can still make a great game on the Wii no doubt about it. Look at Super mario Galaxy one of the most beautiful games out there. Look at metriod prime 3 developers said it will look better than Halo 2 and i mean halo 2 looked pretty damn nice.
> 
> ...



Good points, I'd have to agree with the majority of what *Ssj3_Goku* said.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't recall Kduff talking about Graphics being everything. He said they will die out, and i agree, in two years compare to 360 and PS3 pushing out, not even including a PC, Wii will look outdated. Mario galexy looks great...for last gen. Graphics don't mean "Everything" A statement i agree with. But to say they mean nothing would be like saying "A.I. Sucking doesn't reduce the score of a game". Or "Controls don't make this game any worse" Graphics matter, Wii will probably last 3-4 years, then we get Wii Wii or whatever the next one is called. Or Wii lite, who knows. 

And handhelds can't be used here. Gameboy - DS is a big difference. DS sells to because of the more short burst games, less loading times, and for some reason japan just loves that shit more then anything on the market. DS sales are huge thanks to Japan, not thanks to america or europe really. 

As for Wii selling alot, i believe it'll sell alot. It's controller thing has a big apple to people who don't play games to just play em. It also got older games who want there nintendo back to goodness. And then it has it's price, which is alot cheaper then 360/ps3. This is why it's selling out so fast. 

Saying all this, i'm stilling getting a Wii because i believe it'll have more games in the future i'll enjoy then N64/Gamecube did. Just by looking at the future not to far, there's about 4 titles i want in a year. That's more then gamecube and half of what i wanted on 64. So it seems Wii will be a better system then it's last two. 

As for the whole "Sales means better" I disagree. I enjoy a system no matter sales. PS2 and XBOX use to be equal, sometimes i've picked a XBOX version of a game over ps2, and sometimes the othere way around. Not cause of the console but just because that certain game ran/looked better. To basically pick a console and say "I want this because i'm a fan of it" Limits your choices. I rather have all the consoles, or atleast more then one, so i can get more then limited choices. 360 and PS3 will share there libary like XBOX and PS2 did, each will have there own games and that's that. I got to play God of war, devil may cry, monster hunter, i also got to play Kingdom under fire, ninja gaiden, and halo. So i learned to say "Fuck sales" Like most gamers should. Sales mean shit. I don't care if PS2 sold 4 times more then XBOX, i still loved XBOX, and that was pretty close to sales of cube. Did i like them both equally? Fuck no, XBOX was far better. 

So you see, sales mean shit. You buy the system because you like, not because "This sales more, or that sales more" Cause i like PSP more then DS despite sales. But i like GBA more then all three. Sales have nothing to do with that. I like XBOX 360 games more then PS3. I like the lineup of PS3 more though, but like lots of games coming out for 360. Sales having nothing to do with that. I want Wii as the last of three three next gen systems. Not because of sales, because the list of games i want comes out next year and i can get a Wii. 

So really if someone has a problem with a system i don't see it having anything to do with sales. So what Wii sold 6 million, doesn't mean those 6 million customers are all "Happy" and perfect with it. So what PS2 sold 1-- something million, doesn't mean all those customers are happy. Sales mean shit, customers are allowed to explain why they are unsatisfied. 

Now this whole thing i just typed up better not be deleted, cause that would suck  And i didn't even bash any system this time, i'm just stating stop with the "Sales" Bullshit, it's like you use that to rep the company like you belong to them and there paying you to say "Sales man, go for sales" Lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Do not want to drag this out but Graphics is not the Wii's motive. Everyone knew that and the market nintendo is grabbing can give two shits about graphics the thing is they just got to keep the "core" happy and to do that you need good games and to expand the market you need those type of games. Which they are doing extreamly well atm.

DS sales in america and europe are over 10 million  not sure why you said "not really " that in japan its 15 million ( close to 16 ) 

Sales do mean a big factor in video games, this is one reason why you do not see major 3rd party support on the PSP as much as it used to be another reason why you do not see 3rd partys hugely supporting gamecube back in the day. SALES  mean profit and this is another reason why Dragon quest 9 went to DS. Sales mean ALOT in the economical side / developer side of gaming.

Sales mean alot, huge reason why Square, EA, Sega, and other developers are showing more support for the Wii now since its big success. Also is a reason why you are seeing more cross platform games because of Cost of development / sales .


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I assume you are talking about aiming at the Wii sensor bar it self at a certain point or it wont recognize it. Well myself i must have tried MANY different ways to get this right. At my house i have a 25 by 25 room i set the distance to 5 and it reads it well and having it on the top of the screen feels better makes me feel that I am not pointing at the sensor bar but at the screen.
> 
> However if you go out of the range meaning so far to the left or right the IR will not pick it up. Thats just how it is.  Nintendo and 3rd parties have discussed on making a more powerful Sensor bar in the future ( thats what the rumors are saying atm )
> 
> ...




Good points, and I agree for the most part.  With the graphics, you also need to consider that in a few years time, the graphics standards will be raised, as well as the gamer's expectations of what defines good graphics.  The standards we have now won't be the same in four years.  It'll be like comparing a Sega Saturn game to an Xbox game.  There's just no comparison at all, and art direction won't be able to make up for it completely.  

Also, making better graphics, perhaps first gen or second gen 360 games, will be much cheaper in a few years time.  Developers will be able to make prettier games for less, and the Wii will most likely have topped out on it's graphic capabilities by then.  Thus, the Wii will be even more outdated, because you can make prettier games than what the Wii can handle for prices that are what budget developers can afford.  This is another reason Wii graphics won't last for long.

As for the IR sensor "problem," it's not so much a problem as it's just a hinderance to what the Wii remote should be able to do.  I should not HAVE to worry about moving outside of the screen, because that's annoying, and it often makes gamers mess up on games.  I can't really say how to alleviate this problem, but it is a nuisance.  The whole "has to see the IR beam" idea is flawed in my opinion.  Whatever way I move the remote, there should be a system for it to know where it is, in 3D space, without having to sense beams.  Although honestly, I don't even know if we have technology to do that yet.

Also, with the PS2 analogy, you need to consider the differences between the Wii and the PS2.  While the PS2 was graphically inferior, it wasn't by the same margin that the Wii is to the 360 and PS3.  Everygame that was done on the Xbox or Gamecube could be done on the PS2 with slight graphics downgrades.  That simply isn't the case with the Wii.  Some games will not work at all graphically, such as Gears, and many more.  

There are a few other points that I'd like to cover, but this post is already too long.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not want to drag this out but Graphics is not the Wii's motive. Everyone knew that and the market nintendo is grabbing can give two shits about graphics the thing is they just got to keep the "core" happy and to do that you need good games.
> 
> DS sales in american and europe are over 10 million  not sure why you said "not really " that in japan its 15 million.
> 
> Sales do mean a big factor in video games, this is one reason why you do not see major 3rd party support on the PSP as much this is another reason why you do not see 3rd partys hugely supporting gamecube back in the day. SALES  mean profit and this is another reason why Dragon quest 9 went to DS. Sales mean ALOT in the economical side / developer side of gaming.



I said sales don't mean shit to people, not economical and developments of gaming, read next time  

Graphics are a huge factor, otherewise graphics like half life 2, crysis, all those huge titles with all that hype don't get hype unless they look "Fucking" beatiful. So enough with "Graphics don't mean nothing, Wii aint for that" Wii's a quick cash  machine. It's one for being out the shortest, i say 4-5 years tops, get quick cash, and then a newer system with hopefully better graphics come out. 

As for sales, understand this one. Sales do not mean shit TO PEOPLE. Customers don't giving a FLYING SHIT about sales. I don't go into a store and see a game and go "Oh shit no, this sold less then 5,000 units, it must suck" I buy the shit i want, no matter how much it sales. Your points aren't valid at all. So is PS2 to you, the best system of all time? I don't think anyone who is a nintendo fan would think so. 

*"Nintendo fans" Is PS2 the best console of all time? *

Now after i see the responses, and see PS2 is the best console i'll go with your crazy theory of "Sales = The best"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

I really need to get  to bed here but i will comment a little longer.



Kduff said:


> Good points, and I agree for the most part.  With the graphics, you also need to consider that in a few years time, the graphics standards will be raised, as well as the gamer's expectations of what defines good graphics.  The standards we have now won't be the same in four years.  It'll be like comparing a Sega Saturn game to an Xbox game.  There's just no comparison at all, and art direction won't be able to make up for it completely.



I am sure in a few years times the standards will be raised but Nintendo is not aiming at the hardcore like they been with the past consoles. They are trying to expand the audience and the non gamer etc really does not care about high def graphics.

I think we are judginge the graphic side of things to early for Wii and the games i mentioned above truely show that the Wii has what it takes to push out a good quality game. A good reason of this is counterstrike ( not source) is still being played my Millions across the world , same with diablo , starcraft etc. These games are 10 + years old .  



> Also, making better graphics, perhaps first gen or second gen 360 games, will be much cheaper in a few years time.  Developers will be able to make prettier games for less, and the Wii will most likely have topped out on it's graphic capabilities by then.  Thus, the Wii will be even more outdated, because you can make prettier games than what the Wii can handle for prices that are what budget developers can afford.  This is another reason Wii graphics won't last for long.



No not quite does not work like that, the cost of making a good game realitivly stays the same throughout the process of a consoles life. The more you use the more it costs, IT does not get cheaper for developers.

Like i mentioned above, its not all about graphics.



> As for the IR sensor "problem," it's not so much a problem as it's just a hinderance to what the Wii remote should be able to do.  I should not HAVE to worry about moving outside of the screen, because that's annoying, and it often makes gamers mess up on games.  I can't really say how to alleviate this problem, but it is a nuisance.  The whole "has to see the IR beam" idea is flawed in my opinion.  Whatever way I move the remote, there should be a system for it to know where it is, in 3D space, without having to sense beams.  Although honestly, I don't even know if we have technology to do that yet.



Not going to go full detail in this, the Wii mote can do alot , its still in the early stages of game development and you will see alot done with it. Thx to new tools coming for it.

PLus you are right nintendo did state that the technology is not out yet that they needed the sensor bar there ( myaimoto stated this) the IR beam is only used for pointing really , the Gyroscopes and stuff in side detect your 3d movement the Sensor part does something a little different i forget and its really late to explain.



> Also, with the PS2 analogy, you need to consider the differences between the Wii and the PS2.  While the PS2 was graphically inferior, it wasn't by the same margin that the Wii is to the 360 and PS3.  Everygame that was done on the Xbox or Gamecube could be done on the PS2 with slight graphics downgrades.  That simply isn't the case with the Wii.  Some games will not work at all graphically, such as Gears, and many more.
> 
> There are a few other points that I'd like to cover, but this post is already too long.



you took my PS2 analogy wrong, I meant it as that Wii will be number one like PS2 was.  Plus I like how the wii is so different honestly i am getting sick of ports to consoles etc its about time a console came out that is vastly different that forces developers to think of something new and create something new that can be only on that console.

Now developers are in the works to port certain games yes and engines are being made for that but thats all i know about that atm.




crazymtf said:


> I said sales don't mean shit to people, not economical and developments of gaming, read next time



ya they do not mean nothing to people but of course you totally missed the whole point of what is being discussed. Who makes games for people? game developers, what do game developers care about? cash, where does this cash come from? massive game sales, how do they get these sales? from consoles that sell ALOT.

and please leave out the curse words and be civil in a discussion its not quite hard, Kduff is doing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sorry you didn't answer my question. So sales = Best ever. Correcto?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont think its directly related. i mean, in general, the best games go out to the consoles that sell the most because the developers want the most money. however there are games like twilight princess that pop up and turn out really well as well...but i mean, what determines the best console. the best games right?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

The best consoles and the best games are determined by you and your opinion. Atleast that's how i saw it, until mr.SS3 told me sales = best. Now i'm confused


----------



## Rellik (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm I usually look at games/systems by sales figures, it just makes common sense. It's called smart shopping. 
DS has more support because the fact of the matter is companies want to produce games for a bigger pool of people. It's simple math. If the DS has 40million units in people's hands that means that potentially the company can sell 40million games. Now let's say the PSP sold 10million units, well it's pretty easy to see where it would be easiest to make money, and not only that more sales usually means it's more critically acclaimed.

Just go look at the top-selling games and I bet you will be like 90 percent of them are amazing.

It's all about smart shopping, yo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> sales blah


You know, as much as it should be that way, it's not.  Within the general consumer demographic, people will usually buy something that has been talked about more which is definitely directly affected by sales.  Parents who don't know a thing about gaming will get little Timmy the system all his other friends have.  I know where you're going and I feel the same way, too.  

Sales shouldn't matter when it comes enjoying video games.

BUT sales shouldn't be dismissed so easily because if it weren't for sales, we'd have the Dreamcast 2, Earthbound 3, and so many other things that should have came out.  Sales does mean a lot to people on many fronts because it influences them on many purchases.  Hardcore gamers, such as most of us here, normally look beyond that part, but the general consumer and those who make the games definitely don't.  I wouldn't be surprised that 3 out of 5 people who bought the Wii this holiday season got one because everyone else was getting one.  Sales are important to people.  That's why a lot of people out there buy Toyota Camry's and Honda Accords (they're also good cars, too XD).  They may not necessarily believe it so, but it affects the way they make their purchases.  It may not be you, but to the other 8 out of 10 people who aren't hardcore gamers it is.

And seriously crazy, the language (regardless if it's a part of your speech) is really unnecessary.  I don't want to have to warn you for something so pointless.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

I still think people's perceptions of "good graphics" will be higher in the next few years, "hardcore" or not.  I'm sorry, but you can't tell me most people, hardcore gamer or not, would look at a Saturn game and tell me it looks good.  Yes, the analogy is a little extreme, as it's much more outdated than the Wii will be, but it still stands as a good testament to the fact that graphics DO matter, even to the untrained eye.  And the cost of developing games will come down.  The tools for making the games become cheaper, such as the Unreal Engine, and advancements in technology will make it cheaper to make them.  If Bungie remade Halo 1 today, I guarantee it wouldn't cost them as much to make it, and that was only a few years ago.  Are you going to say it would cost just as much?

As for the Wii sensor, it can't detect it's location in 3D space by it's sensors.  It has to have a point of reference, such as the IR signal, to determine it's point in space.  It only detects movement when it doesn't have that bar.  It's different.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Rellik said:


> Umm I usually look at games/systems by sales figures, it just makes common sense. It's called smart shopping.
> DS has more support because the fact of the matter is companies want to produce games for a bigger pool of people. It's simple math. If the DS has 40million units in people's hands that means that potentially the company can sell 40million games. Now let's say the PSP sold 10million units, well it's pretty easy to see where it would be easiest to make money, and not only that more sales usually means it's more critically acclaimed.
> 
> Just go look at the top-selling games and I bet you will be like 90 percent of them are amazing.
> ...



So your telling me the best game of all time to you was super mario? Ps2 is the greatest system ever? Halo 2 is better then any zelda game? And so on? Just wondering here, cause if so then your way of viewing things is by sales, i differ. 

@Donkey - True, sales mean something to develpers, but I'm not a developer, nor do i care to be one. So when i talk, i'm talking about people. I could be wrong at this, or maybe just the people i know, but sales don't mean better. I would never ever in a million years say metriod prime is better then FF12, even though it sold more *Correct? Didn't it?* I'm just saying to consumers it doesn't mean shit *To most, then again the guy i quoted seems to think differently then most people I've met.* All i was saying is when people go into the stores to buy a game i never heard "Did this game sell well?" i hear "Is it any good?" or "How does it play" nothing about sales. That's the only point i was trying to get across. 

Plus i didn't curse that much, i seen more cursing in naruto


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Kduff said:


> I still think people's perceptions of "good graphics" will be higher in the next few years, "hardcore" or not.  I'm sorry, but you can't tell me most people, hardcore gamer or not, would look at a Saturn game and tell me it looks good.  Yes, the analogy is a little extreme, as it's much more outdated than the Wii will be, but it still stands as a good testament to the fact that graphics DO matter, even to the untrained eye.  And the cost of developing games will come down.  The tools for making the games become cheaper, such as the Unreal Engine, and advancements in technology will make it cheaper to make them.  If Bungie remade Halo 1 today, I guarantee it wouldn't cost them as much to make it, and that was only a few years ago.  Are you going to say it would cost just as much?



Good point i agree with you on some, but if graphics really did matter why is Wii sports selling over a  million in japan? ( its not boxed in with the Wii) its a fun game and adds a differant type of realism to those games that we play. I mean hardcore gamers yes i agree with you they will care, this is why i think Wii is going to make games look artistically and beautifully so they can keep them happy and honestly i think it will work.  ( metriod prime 3 , Mario galaxy, Smash, NO more Heros, Manhunt 2, heck even MAdden looks really good on Wii, Sonic and its only first year i mean i think we will see some more stuff out of the wii yet. ) Combination of looking good and playing a new way with the Wii mote will go a far way i think.



> As for the Wii sensor, it can't detect it's location in 3D space by it's sensors.  It has to have a point of reference, such as the IR signal, to determine it's point in space.  It only detects movement when it doesn't have that bar.  It's different.



Ya thats what it does, i will list all the key parts and what they do tomorrow, i am really tired ( i have the site somewhere ) But good points you bring up i guess time will tell us what will happen? right now Wii is on fire and getting alot of publicity lets see what happens by Christmas.

@crazy

Do you think DQ8 would be on Ps2 if it did not sell well? if the GC had just as many sales the developer would fly over to that system. Its common sense you cannot say first party titles those are different third party titles though change depending on were the cash is. ( capcom is a good example, aka RE4) 

One reason why DQ9 is on DS is because its sales . WE are not talking about "people" ( even though DS's post is correct) we are talking about developers of those games etc and why they go with the most popular system.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Good point i agree with you on some, but if graphics really did matter why is Wii sports selling over a  million in japan? ( its not boxed in with the Wii) its a fun game and adds a differant type of realism to those games that we play. I mean hardcore gamers yes i agree with you they will care, this is why i think Wii is going to make games look artistically and beautifully so they can keep them happy and honestly i think it will work.  ( metriod prime 3 , Mario galaxy, Smash, NO more Heros, Manhunt 2, heck even MAdden looks really good on Wii, Sonic and its only first year i mean i think we will see some more stuff out of the wii yet. )



But my point isn't that the Wii graphics look bad now.  They really don't look that bad, even Wii sports.  It's that in a few years, they're going to look less appealing.  That's my point.  I think a lot of people who are initially into the Wii will branch out, and explore the other systems as they become cheaper.  The 360 and PS3 will have games that casual gamers find appealing.  This won't be all Wii gamers, maybe not even half, but it will be a few.  I already know a few people that have never owned a console before, that wanted a Wii.  Because they couldn't find one, they started looking at the PS3 and 360, and both of them want one of the two.  It's a good example.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm just saying to consumers it doesn't mean shit *To most, then again the guy i quoted seems to think differently then most people I've met.* All i was saying is when people go into the stores to buy a game i never heard "Did this game sell well?" i hear "Is it any good?" or "How does it play" nothing about sales. That's the only point i was trying to get across.



No, you're right about that.  But it seems like you missed a large part of my reply.  You won't hear people asking those questions, but then again like I was mentioning before, sales still does have an influence on consumers, both directly and indirectly.  You see, we're in the minority where the actual sales of games do not affect what we purchase.  Gaming systems and the individual games are just another item that people buy with their money.  People are affected by what sells the most.  I'll re-quote myself here.



> I wouldn't be surprised that 3 out of 5 people who bought the Wii this holiday season got one because everyone else was getting one. Sales are important to people. That's why a lot of people out there buy Toyota Camry's and Honda Accords (they're also good cars, too XD).



The same applies to any popular item.  If it sells more, it gets more recognition.  Happened with the iPod as well as many other popular products.  So regardless of sales being not important to you, it's very important to a majority of consumers.  If it sells well, it must be a good product.  You have to realize that the general consuming public doesn't really make an attempt to delve into technical specs or whatnot.

Now to get to your question about sales = best.  That is primarily a subject that's left for interpretation.  Is the iPod the best mp3 player out there?  IMO, no, even though I have 2 of them. XD  Is the Wii the best system out there now?  At the moment IMO, no (even though I have 2 of them as well XD).  Individually, how you value something will be different from how the general public perceives things.  The PS2 sold extremely well and granted it didn't have the power of the other two systems, it can be perceived as the best console of the last generation due to it's great library of games, from an outward perspective.  But that might not necessarily be my personal opinion.  All of these things are subjective, but sales are important no matter what anyone believes.  How you interpret it is another story.



> But my point isn't that the Wii graphics look bad now. They really don't look that bad, even Wii sports. It's that in a few years, they're going to look less appealing. That's my point. I think a lot of people who are initially into the Wii will branch out, and explore the other systems as they become cheaper.


And this is exactly what Iwata wanted.  As long as the Wii is where they first start, he doesn't mind because it will be a starting point for a lot of people who have either just began gaming or lost touch with it.  The thing is that the Wii, for the most part, is geared towards a completely different market.  The chance for people wanting more is definitely there, but the buy in for the Wii has already made it's mark.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

SS3 - I'm not bothering with you anymore, i stated like 4 times i'm talking about people. 

@Donkey - I see what you mean. I guess it's a shame people rely on a sales chart to pick a game but i can see it happening easily now that you mentioned ipods *Got two of them aswell * and the Wii and such. Sales do mean something to devopers, i'm not blind to that. And now i can see sales as helping someone choose game/movie based on how well it sells/made. 

As for sales = best. I think i can agree with you on that. Sales = best = nope. That's if that's what you mean. I don't agree at all sales = best. I guess i use to but that was basically a stupid way of thinking. Cause i came to the conclusion alot of things that sell alot aren't even to my liking  But the way SS3 just keeps going on about sales meaning alot when picking a item pisses me off. He puts it there like "If that don't sell well, don't get it" It's never "I like it because of this and that" No it's always "Well the general public sales show..." I mean you can see why i fight with him all the time, our opinions are total opposite.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And this is exactly what Iwata wanted.  As long as the Wii is where they first start, he doesn't mind because it will be a starting point for a lot of people who have either just began gaming or lost touch with it.  The thing is that the Wii, for the most part, is geared towards a completely different market.  The chance for people wanting more is definitely there, but the buy in for the Wii has already made it's mark.



Yeah, he definitely did.  However, as these people branch out, they could very well become the type of gamer who thinks graphics are everything, and therefore the Wii becomes less appealing, and they buy less and less games.

I think that the Wii should have a shorter life-cycle, maybe four or five years, because honestly I have to admit as much as graphics don't matter to me, they will always matter some.  There is also gameplay boons to faster CPUs and more powerful systems, it's not only graphics.  I don't think I need to explain that, do I?  Better A.I., more complex game mechanics, more enemies on screen, that kinda thing.  You also need to consider that when you talk about the Wii.  As amazing as some older gen games are, when you compare them to what the current gen systems offer, most of them look downright boring.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

The thing is crazy you harp on what I was telling Kduff about sales and you mentioned people when we where not even talking about people but the games , consoles life and the developers of those great games. So you just assumed what we were talking about and brought people into this. 

Plus I really have not point to post about sales and people because Donkey show has already done that for me well enough.

Kduff the people purchasing wii the people who nintendo is marking for do not care about graphics , i highly doubt your mom cares about how good a character looks like on a screen, these are the people nintendo is aiming for and damn there doing a great job at doing it.

For the core gamer ya its possible but Wii is something differant than the other two consoles and offers a new way to play this is why those core gamers get the system. When PS3 and Xbox360 are one in the same ( meaning same market, same way etc) and with Wii on its own path this is why you here the term Wii60 or PSwii going around because they want there next gen gaming about high def graphics and they also want something new.

I agree apon that the Wii will have a shorter life cycle than the other two because it seems to be a somewhat smart move to do like a Microsoft thing but i do not see nintendo doing that.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 19, 2007)

Sales does matter, like Goku mentioned, the smaller companies will make their games on the popular console. If your console is a flop and not enough people are buying it, why would the companies bother wasting cash on making games for it while you could earn much more making the game on a popular console? 
It's funny that everyone was talking about sales the last gen and this gen everyone seems to not care about it, I wonder why.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Well to get off that topic, the scary intimidating man on the front page said a few words in a interview again.



> Xbox 360 is "not performing well" anywhere in Europe except for UK, according to Nintendo of America boss Reggie Fils-Aime.
> 
> When asked how the Wii was doing compared to competition, Reggie told mercurynews.com: "Well, there's no PS3 yet ... 360 is selling well only in one country: UK. Across the rest of Europe, it is not performing well."
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 19, 2007)

"Best Game of All Time" is a very subjective title and is different for each of us personally.  We all prefer different tastes and styles of gameplay.  Compund our personal differences throughout the entire gaming community, and there is no consensus on what the "Best Game" is.  *The only common denominator in all games, is that they cost money.*  Whichever one sells more, is the one most embraced by the masses, and is therfore the best.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

Not all games cost money... _but_ instead of just adding something constructive to the discussion:

Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility Wii
 I am not sure how many people would be excited by this, but I sure am, the graphics look HMish as ever, I can't wait. From analyzing the scans, it would appear that you can play a boy or girl (I suppose that there won't me a "Harvest Moon: Another Tree of Tranquility" ). Also, my 日本語 skillz are very limited, but it would appear that there are 3 boys to woo, and only 2 girls. Here is the confusing part (for me at least, with my very constrained amount of knowledge), if you look at the second page, were it says the part about 2 boys, 3 girls, it says 「男の子３人、女の子２人新たに判明」 which roughly, _roughly_, translates to "there are 3 new boys and 2 new girls to become acquainted with," something along those lines. Anyway, it is weird, because then on the page it shows 3 _girls_ and 2 _boys_, that is, unless one of those girls, riiku, shira, or rahaya (is that even a name?) is a boy :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

wow nice find slime, reps to you. I allways enjoy to see a new harvest moon around and i never knew they were making one for Wii  ( I guess i should have expected it )

The characters seem interesting more interesting then the last game thats for sure.

also New famitsu Most wanted in japan list



> 1. (1 / 1) Dragon Quest IX - DS
> 2. (2 / 2) Final Fantasy XIII - PS3
> 3. (3 / 3) Biohazard 5 - PS3
> 4. (7 / 8) Musou Orochi - PS2
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Sales does matter, like Goku mentioned, the smaller companies will make their games on the popular console. If your console is a flop and not enough people are buying it, why would the companies bother wasting cash on making games for it while you could earn much more making the game on a popular console?
> It's funny that everyone was talking about sales the last gen and this gen everyone seems to not care about it, I wonder why.



You know what matters? Reading. I said like seven times i was talking about people, SS3 was talking about companies. Obviously we never agreed and left it off, you just had to bring up how somehow i'm a hypocrite because i said sales don't matter. They don't to me. I don't care if one system/game sells more, i buy them because of what i like, not because of a stupid sales number


----------



## Batman (Mar 19, 2007)

So how do you all like your wii's? What's your favorite game or second favorite game behind ZELDA. I don't know if I want one or not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Batman said:


> So how do you all like your wii's? What's your favorite game or second favorite game behind ZELDA. I don't know if I want one or not.



I do not play mine much unless I do not have studying to do or work. 


 I enjoy Wii sports ( I am a pro in tennis and Bowling in that game , played 70 games of bowling and 50 games of tennis) 

Trauma Center and Elebits are behind zelda.  Thats what I own , although i really enjoy Godfather and SSXblur and Sonic + warioware alot, they are good games.

for some reason I really like using the News Channel.


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 19, 2007)

> for some reason I really like using the News Channel.


Probably addicted to spinning the globe again and again...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

If you did not like the black on that Zelda Wii mode then you should love this chrome then






There is another picture of it if you go to the link.


----------



## Aman (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You know what matters? Reading. I said like seven times i was talking about people, SS3 was talking about companies. Obviously we never agreed and left it off, you just had to bring up how somehow i'm a hypocrite because i said sales don't matter. They don't to me. I don't care if one system/game sells more, i buy them because of what i like, not because of a stupid sales number


Why are you continuing this? It is obvious that people will look at games instead of sales while choosing which console they wanna buy, but it is also obvious that consoles that do well will get good titles since the developers' main goal is to make money. That will also result in more and better games for the console, which will mean that more people will want to buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you did not like the black on that Zelda Wii mode then you should love this chrome then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks...very plastic chrome. Like, silver surfer action figure chrome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with silver surfer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm far too rich and important to spend 5 seconds to look up what VC games were released this week. Would anyone mind telling me?  




Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you did not like the black on that Zelda Wii mode then you should love this chrome then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That console looks absolutely fabulous


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2007)

^Thanks

I wonder why there so stingy with the releases? At least have 5 new releases a week, I mean it's not like their going to exhaust their library anytime soon >_<


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Excitebike and SPLATTERHOUSE?!?!?!?!?!?!
*
SPLATTERHOUSE?!?!?!?!?!*

_*
SPLATTERHOUSE?!?!?!?!?!*_

*runs to the Wii and buys points*



> If you did not like the black on that Zelda Wii mode then you should love this chrome then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And amazingly, that would look so good next to my icebox...



Incidentally they're made by the same people so I trust that it would work very well.  Looks like I'm gonna have to make both the Wii's rather icy. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree DS that would look well with your 360. 

Also splaterhouse i heard is awesome! I have yet to play it but all my friends have and say its great so i have to check this out!


plus beyond oasis is good  I played that before alot of fun.  Though i want Phantasy star 4 and Starfox64 alreday


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Splatterhouse made me want a TG-16.  It was fun just beating shit to a bloody pulp in that game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

> Nintendo developing MMO
> 
> More talk about an online game, codenamed ´Project Live´. This sounds very much like an MMO. It is said to be a big city, in which you can kidnap players from another team and leave clues for them to find you. No word on whether this is connected to Miyamoto´s new IP.


You can only kidnap people if you have their friend code, which changes every time you log in. XD

Besides that, I believe half of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Your friend code does not change everytime you log in.( that would make no sense at all )  Think of your friend code as a "mac address" thats what it is.

but kidnapping people =0 i hope you can use mii's ! i want to capture tom tucker =0


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Your friend code does not change everytime you log in.( that would make no sense at all )  Think of your friend code as a "mac address" thats what it is.
> 
> but kidnapping people =0 i hope you can use mii's ! i want to capture tom tucker =0



Sarcasm fails on the internet once again.   But let's see what they say.  Considering how "safe" Nintendo plays it, I just can't see them doing something like that personally.  I mean last time I checked their definition of fun, kidnapping was not part of that plan.

Oh yeah... lookie.





> In response to my writeup on Treasure Island Z for Wii, Capcom contacted me to clarify a few points:
> 
> Capcom announced Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles for Wii at E3, and it is still on track for 2007 release
> Devil Kings 2 was announced for Wii in Japan, but there has been no announcement of US release plans
> There are more unannounced games coming in 2007, and "at least one" should be announced in the next few weeks



YAY REmbrella Chronicles!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

you allways catch me DS , allways I miss your sarcasim ,  my bad my bad .


Ya umbrella chronicles will be a nice addition to the Wii this year along with all the other good titles coming out this year.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 19, 2007)

If Donkey Show changes his name to Nintendo Donkey Show, then it opens it up to me calling him him Nintendo DS in the future.* I can't find a Wii anywhere, and I just barely managed to snag the last DS in the entire store?which, funny enough, they weren't even supposed to sell to any customers. Apparently some people had some dibs on it earlier or something, but an EBGames employee told his co-worker that their hold on it was passed, so they could sell it to me. It's hard to pick up any newer Nintendo hardware. Phew. Picked up Animal Crossing: WW and Lunar Knights (speaking of which, if anyone has any personal opinion on this game, I'll welcome feedback).

If there's anyone willing to give me an opinion about this other game I have my eye on, like Hotel Dusk, then I'd welcome any personal reviews about that game as well.

Anyway, I'm hoping that the store will have a fresh new shipment of Wiis by month's end.


----------



## Xell (Mar 19, 2007)

Batman said:


> So how do you all like your wii's? What's your favorite game or second favorite game behind ZELDA. I don't know if I want one or not.



I love my Wii.. But I don't even play it! O_O I play PS2 still for some reason.. I think I need to wait for more variety of games to come out... But right now, I'm addicted to DBZ Sparking Neo (Jap version of Budokai Tenkaichi 2 with better music).



Donkey Show said:


> Excitebike and SPLATTERHOUSE?!?!?!?!?!?!
> *
> SPLATTERHOUSE?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> ...



Now that is hot..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> If Donkey Show changes his name to Nintendo Donkey Show, then it opens it up to me calling him him Nintendo DS in the future.* I can't find a Wii anywhere, and I just barely managed to snag the last DS in the entire store?which, funny enough, they weren't even supposed to sell to any customers. Apparently some people had some dibs on it earlier or something, but an EBGames employee told his co-worker that their hold on it was passed, so they could sell it to me. It's hard to pick up any newer Nintendo hardware. Phew. Picked up Animal Crossing: WW and Lunar Knights (speaking of which, if anyone has any personal opinion on this game, I'll welcome feedback).
> 
> If there's anyone willing to give me an opinion about this other game I have my eye on, like Hotel Dusk, then I'd welcome any personal reviews about that game as well.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping that the store will have a fresh new shipment of Wiis by month's end.



You will get one, don't worry,

I actually saw 4 Wii's at a local gamestop..... and like 6 little kids crying to their moms to buy them one.....

Wii's are still being sold ot, but the hype will slow down eventually during spring break when EVERYONE takes a vacation.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> If Donkey Show changes his name to Nintendo Donkey Show, then it opens it up to me calling him him Nintendo DS in the future.* I can't find a Wii anywhere, and I just barely managed to snag the last DS in the entire store—which, funny enough, they weren't even supposed to sell to any customers. Apparently some people had some dibs on it earlier or something, but an EBGames employee told his co-worker that their hold on it was passed, so they could sell it to me. It's hard to pick up any newer Nintendo hardware. Phew. Picked up Animal Crossing: WW and Lunar Knights (speaking of which, if anyone has any personal opinion on this game, I'll welcome feedback).
> 
> If there's anyone willing to give me an opinion about this other game I have my eye on, like Hotel Dusk, then I'd welcome any personal reviews about that game as well.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping that the store will have a fresh new shipment of Wiis by month's end.





I own lunar knights and its by far the best action rpg on nintendo DS right now heck its made by the guy who made the MGS series. Also my friend has hotel dusks and he plays it alot, says its pretty interesting and the art is pretty cool. The little detective missions are not hard but fun.


----------



## Batman (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn. I might just buy this for the virtual console.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2007)

Some builds a Solar Powered Wii 

6

now go and build me a solar powered air conditioner  (it's getting hot here)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Solar powered Wii, lol nice nice.


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2007)

Just saying, but Nights has been confirmed at other places by now too, so it's pretty much completely confirmed.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2007)

Aman said:


> Just saying, but Nights has been confirmed at other places by now too, so it's pretty much completely confirmed.



Can someone tell me what Nights is about?
Everyone seems excited about it but idk what its about


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And amazingly, that would look so good next to my icebox...
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally they're made by the same people so I trust that it would work very well.  Looks like I'm gonna have to make both the Wii's rather icy. ^^



Remember this... I HATE you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Remember this... I HATE you.



You can get that done to your system for roughly 30 bucks from what I heard.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 21, 2007)

Hm, I didn't notice that there was a new thread. I was only looking for the little white arrow that showed the threads that I've replied to. I just skim over other thread titles briefly.

That solar-powered Wii looked interesting though. Maybe they should've also tried to apply that to a charger for the Wii remotes.


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2007)

The final version of the Opera browser has been delayed until April, but apparently Nintendo and Opera are working very hard and it will be the ultimate web browsing experiance for the Wii, or something. XD

EA announces Boogie for Wii


*Spoiler*: _images_ 











 Nintendo Pushing For GTA On Wii


Capcom Reveals More Support for Wii in the Wings


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

EA has been pushing out some great games for Wii already I am very shocked and happy that they are.

Godfarther btw is pretty damn good.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> The final version of the Opera browser has been delayed until April, but apparently Nintendo and Opera are working very hard and it will be the ultimate web browsing experiance for the Wii, or something. XD
> 
> EA announces Boogie for Wii
> 
> ...



I'm interested in Boogie and I like the fact that Nintendo Is pushing for more third part support. But I would rather them try and talk with Square rather than Rockstar.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

Genesis Rebirth said:


> I'm interested in Boogie and I like the fact that Nintendo Is pushing for more third part support. But I would rather them try and talk with Square rather than Rockstar.



Square already showing love. Plenty of DS support, and now Dragon Quest swords and FF: Crystal 2 *Hoping for it to be good, 1st pretty much sucked*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Going to update the sales thread soon again, with total hardware figures from launch of the consoles ( mainly the new ones ) and of course the  LTD of all Wii titles  from launch to march 4th.

Fyi Nintendo sold 6 million Wii's worldwide ( catching up to 360 which sold little over 9 million world wide) and here are the Wii games LTD sales




> NPD from 19 November - 4 March (February NPD)
> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - 1,250,000
> 2. Wii Play W/ Remote - 371,000
> 3. Rayman: Raving Rabbids - 325,000
> ...






Genesis Rebirth said:


> I'm interested in Boogie and I like the fact that Nintendo Is pushing for more third part support. But I would rather them try and talk with Square rather than Rockstar.



Well Square is going to announce a new final fantasy for an unkown system at there event they will held so proabably more support for wii ? who knows!






> More talk of Square Enix Party 2007
> March 21st, 2007
> Let me first say that this news may end up not having anything to do with Nintendo. A few weeks back we reported that Square-Enix will be holding their Square Enix Party 2007 come this May. There were rumors flying around of some new stuff being shown, but now we have a confirmation that a Final Fantasy game that no one knows about will be announced. Could it be on DS or Wii? Let’s hope it is…I am pulling for the Wii.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Square already showing love. Plenty of DS support, and now Dragon Quest swords and  FF: Crystal 2*Hoping for it to be good, 1st pretty much sucked*



I still can't see how Crystal chronicles would work on the ds. But my one true hope for the DS Is a port of LOZoT the DS should be capable of It and they ported Mario 64 why no LOZoT?


The way I see It is that FF: Crystal 2 Is gonna show If you can pull big combos without getting tired. This really wasn't shown in Legend of Zelda due to the longest combo being 4 swings.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Square already showing love. Plenty of DS support, and now Dragon Quest swords and FF: Crystal 2 *Hoping for it to be good, 1st pretty much sucked*



It really did.....

Probably the most boring game I have played...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> It really did.....
> 
> Probably the most boring game I have played...



I rented mine some idiot scratched It and It would stop at the oddest times.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

Was the idiot your friend or....


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

MySims Preview

Apparently it's pre-alpha, so don't judge everything from that preview.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

i never liked the sims...... those games are weird to me.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, they sell a lot, and I'm sure Nintendo wouldn't mind that.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

Of course.

Companies would do anything to get profit.

Just like sony tried to sell ps3 for profit.... but failed so far


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Of course.
> 
> Companies would do anything to get profit.
> 
> Just like sony tried to sell ps3 for profit.... but failed so far



No, they haven't tried selling PS3 for a profit yet, there losing it money like XBOX and XBOX 360 did. Only company who isn't would be Nintendo cause of Wii's technology.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No, they haven't tried selling PS3 for a profit yet, there losing it money like XBOX and XBOX 360 did. Only company who isn't would be Nintendo cause of Wii's technology.


I believe what was said was that the losses were minimum, and that they would make up for it with software/accessories right away.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

Xbox never made a profit btw, they were always in the RED, the 360 ( prem) is the first time Microsoft is actually making a profit.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 23, 2007)

Indeed, but Sony is losing much much more per console than 360, even with the price that high, and they just aren't selling enough to make a dent in their losses.

But anyway, the Sims is one of the best selling games of all time, and considered to be one of the best games of all time, and seeing an all new rendition on the Wii will be awesome, and I'm sure will sell like crazy.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Xbox never made a profit btw, they were always in the RED, the 360 ( prem) is the first time Microsoft is actually making a profit.


Has Microsoft started making money on the 360? If it's happened, then it must have been recently, because it was different not too long ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

Aman said:


> Has Microsoft started making money on the 360? If it's happened, then it must have been recently, because it was different not too long ago.




There 400 dollar 360 brings in profit to Microsoft ( happened before Christmas time )


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

I think 360 began making profit in Sept of 2006

@Sims - Selling over 70 million units in total *Expansion and all* It's nuts. The games like those truly sells.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> There 400 dollar 360 brings in profit to Microsoft ( happened before Christmas time )


Okay, thanks. Haven't been following the 360 too much. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

New Wii Fighter =0













BEHOLD. Live Action Suzumiya Haruhi!


----------



## Aman (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice! Is there any information on it yet, and do we know the name?

Also, Guitar Hero has been confirmed for the Wii once again


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

That's a fighter? Looks more something like genji/onimusha then a fighter.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> New Wii Fighter =0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow looks good, I am all in for new fighters or FPS:s


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 24, 2007)

Aman said:


> Nice! Is there any information on it yet, and do we know the name?
> 
> Also, Guitar Hero has been confirmed for the Wii once again



Ah this I really don't care about If this Is true. For the simple fact that It already has it's own controller so there fore you could basicly pay the same game on X-box 360 with better graphics.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

^  better graphics?  I dont think you can get better graphics in a game like guitar hero .


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> New Wii Fighter =0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any other info? Like, name, country of release, date of release, etc?

Cuz this game i WILL buy if it comes to US


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

^ na no other info. Although keep that site bookmarked ( gamebrink) they release TONS of video game information.


----------



## Aman (Mar 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^  better graphics?  I dont think you can get better graphics in a game like guitar hero .


It does have better graphics, and it's in HD.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^  better graphics?  I dont think you can get better graphics in a game like guitar hero .



On the 360 It's in HD so there fore It would be better graphics. The only way I could see It being good on the Wii Is If you could play as your mii.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what's the Wii like compared to the PS3? I'm currently making a choice to get either one.


----------



## Aman (Mar 25, 2007)

No one said that they would buy GH again for the 360 just because of better graphics, but it does have better graphics, a more comfortable/good looking guitar and you can buy new songs. And yeah, I like that Mii idea.  But then you should be able to change its clothes somehow.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 25, 2007)

Everyone, watch this video now!

That is proof that Super Paper Mario is one of the most original and creative games of all time. the more awesome videos I see about it, the more and more I want this game!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice!!!^^^

Well, that sure shut up a bit of people ranting about this game.

Nice!


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 25, 2007)

No idea! How long did it take you ro find this song?^^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

Not long, Its from a Game during the 32/64 bit era and thats the only hint your all getting =0


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> Everyone, watch this video now!
> 
> That is proof that Super Paper Mario is one of the most original and creative games of all time. the more awesome videos I see about it, the more and more I want this game!



Seen videos, want that game


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2007)

I just watched that whole interview and this game looks absolutley awesome!

Im glad I didnt get Blur and saved some money for this instead


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @insanity
> 
> there both completely different machines just go for what you would have the most fun with.



I've heard of the interesting controller of the Wii, and i also saw a Naruto game going on the Wii. But PS3 still somehow wins me. Many people told me to try the Wii, PS3 is somewhat expensive though.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 26, 2007)

InXanity said:


> I've heard of the interesting controller of the Wii, and i also saw a Naruto game going on the Wii. But PS3 still somehow wins me. Many people told me to try the Wii, PS3 is somewhat expensive though.



PS3 has 4D graphics and you can hit giant crabs for massive damage. PS3 totaly wins.


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Wtf? 4D? What do you mean?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2007)

InXanity said:


> Wtf? 4D? What do you mean?



Lol he's jokin around.
He's making fun of PS3


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol.. Okay. So seriously, Wii is that good?


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone know if the wii is capable of handling a mmorpg?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Anyone know if the wii is capable of handling a mmorpg?



Think about this. If PS2 can handle FF11 , The Wii is two times more power than a gamecube , the gamecube was more powerful than a PS2. So what I am trying to say is Wii can hanle an MMORPG But I sure as hope there is none coming out for it or any next gen console for that matter. Just for the fact that MMORPGS are a niche market and all fantasy based and are basically the same thing just. 


If you played UO,EQ, or what not you will realize that the basic core gameplay is all the same. 



I'm still waiting for a great non fantasy MMORPG sadly I doubt it will come.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 26, 2007)

I also don't think that there will be an MMORPG on the Wii, or even the PS3. MMORPGs just suits better on the PC.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I also don't think that there will be an MMORPG on the Wii, or even the PS3. MMORPGs just suits better on the PC.



Actually two MMO's for PS3 coming, and like 3 for 360.


----------



## Aman (Mar 26, 2007)

MMORPGs will definitely come to all consoles, it is a huge market, and there have been a few rumors/hints about MMORPGs coming to the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought no more heroes was one, lol, still looking forward to it.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 26, 2007)

It would be cool to have mmorpg's on consoles. Adds more to the community, well if they make it like FFXI. And it gives more people opportunities to play them if they don't have a good enough computer.


----------



## Aman (Mar 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I thought no more heroes was one, lol, still looking forward to it.


 **


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> MMORPGs will definitely come to all consoles, it is a huge market, and there have been a few rumors/hints about MMORPGs coming to the Wii.



MMORPGS is not a "huge" market, its more of a "niche" market, No MMORPGS in history ever got above 1 million user base and when that was reached it always went down. WoW was the first but of course those numbers went down. MMORPGS were never a huge thing, WoW was the first to bring casual gamers into it but previously to that its not that big at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

EQ had something like 2 million users in the first 3 months, and that went even higher. FF11 also had something like 2 million base users at a time. WOW has over 9 million. Not a huge market? Yeah well graphics on SNES weren't possible for MMO, now that we have better technology there becoming bigger.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

No, EQ 1's highest numbers were 1 million ( I played the game since launch did not reach this number until 2003 and went down fast) EQ2's highest was 500k. Ff 11 unique subscribers never reached above 1.4 million either. Wow has sold that much but blizzard REFUSES to release active subscribers to the press ( IGN explained that pretty well in their previous podcasts)


Not going to argue facts here and what not, IGN explained it pretty well about the MMORPG market,.  You want to know how many MMORPGS failed and dropped out because the user base ( market)  was not big enough to support the payload and what not? You will be shocked =/ The market is not that big at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

All i'm saying is WoW/FF11/ever quest are atleast MMO's that survived and still played today. It's not a huge market but that's because its still new to MMO's. 200,000-300,000 thousand users in FF11 coming on a day is pretty good, that's big for a game you have to continue to pay for. 

But obviously with 3 games announced on 360, and 2 on PS3, the market isn't "Dying"


----------



## Aman (Mar 27, 2007)

Iwata Featured In "World's Best CEOs" List





Ssj3_Goku said:


> MMORPGS is not a "huge" market, its more of a "niche" market, No MMORPGS in history ever got above 1 million user base and when that was reached it always went down. WoW was the first but of course those numbers went down. MMORPGS were never a huge thing, WoW was the first to bring casual gamers into it but previously to that its not that big at all.


MMORPGs are popular, and if Nintendo (or a third party) released an MMORPG that they actually put a lot of work into and doesn't make you pay monthly, it could definitely be successful. Most MMORPGs suck, and people get tired of them, that's why so many of them die, if a decent one was released for a stationary console, that could become big.


----------



## Aman (Mar 27, 2007)

NiGHTS sequel confirmed again.



Hah, I read that magazine.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> New Wii Fighter =0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, about this game.

It's not gonna have that stupid gameplay like in Final Fantasy?

Do you ACTUALLY attack a character by controlling your own?

Gameplay like Onimusha pretty much....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Well shion to catch you up on times, fighters usually mean something like tekken or some sort. But that game looks more of a action/adventure type like you said onimusha. Final Fantasy would be RPG, and SS3 was nice enough to state fighter. So no it's not a rpg


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2007)

YESSS!!!!

Thank you.

I dont have much time to check up on this thread and stuff, so thats why i am behind all the time....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

No problem, it's good to gather information so you learn what different genre's are


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2007)

New game from SEGA and Nintendo for the Wii and DS announced today!!!



WTF?!?!?! XD


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, heard about it. 



> SEGA and Nintendo today made a historical announcement that two of the biggest icons in the entertainment industry, Mario and Sonic, are joining forces to star in Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games. Developed for the Wii and the Nintendo DS system, this momentous agreement marks the first time these two renowned stars have appeared together in a game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

Mario Will win at the pole arm event thats for sure or the long jump.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL WTF, this should be funny


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 28, 2007)

Think we can expect Sonic in the next (unannounced) installation of SSB?


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2007)

The fans and Miyamoto want it, so it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Think we can expect Sonic in the next (unannounced) installation of SSB?



Next? I will bet you 10 bucks that Sonic is in Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 28, 2007)

i agree with ssj^^^

Sonic will indeed be in brawl.

But that also spawns a couple of unanswerable questions as well


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, he was talking about the sequel to Brawl.

But yeah, I think that Sonic will be in Brawl too. Especially since Nintendo and SEGA seem to be getting along so well these days.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 28, 2007)

please dont neg rep....  but..... a SEQUEL to brawl???!!!??!!??!!!?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> please dont neg rep....  but..... a SEQUEL to brawl???!!!??!!??!!!?



Most likly, super smash is like one of nintendo's best titles, i don't see why not when we get non-stop mario/zelda games.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 28, 2007)

oh..... so it's a prediction?

i actually thought i missed something big


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

I doubt there will be a Sequal to brawl on Wii. Plus I am 80% sure that the maker of brawl and Melee said that this would be his last one that he is doing personally.

Cannot wait to here the soundtrack from brawl I mean we got the FF music guy doing it and he is good!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt there will be a Sequal to brawl on Wii. Plus I am 80% sure that the maker of brawl and Melee said that this would be his last one that he is doing personally.
> 
> Cannot wait to here the soundtrack from brawl I mean we got the FF music guy doing it and he is good!



Oh i wouldn't think on Wii, because they never put another smash on the same system, but this is the last one? That sucks i actually thought super smash line was nintendo's best line.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

I did not say it was the "last" smash, I said "his" last. Miyamoto said the same thing when he was on Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry whoever read this before editing, i didn't know Miya wasn't a big part of the last two.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2007)

I doubt there will be more SSB's in the future after brawl.

It's just a hunch, but I think that making more and more of those games would get kinda dull. We would only see new characters in it pretty much.

Nothing more. 

But who knows, I may be wrong...


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I doubt there will be more SSB's in the future after brawl.
> 
> It's just a hunch, but I think that making more and more of those games would get kinda dull. We would only see new characters in it pretty much.
> 
> ...



People will still buy it, so they'll keep making it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2007)

ten years later.

Super Smash Sisters MXQWXYZ Brawl 4.... with Porky Pig as an exclusive character.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

*Wii is for babies *



So it seems no one likes each othere, no LOVE, WHY1?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

^ because Microsoft is getting its ass handed to them by Wii in terms of sales 

but really who cares about that article this is the guy who said it

Product manager Xbox and the Live platform, John Rodman


Who gives a shit about him 

now if it was bill gates or someone in the high ranks then ok.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Humm...XBOX 360 sold more...plus all companies will always take jabs at each other, it's like they have beef, it makes me laugh. 
Microsoft - Wii is for babies, and PS3 aint even a competitor no more. 
Sony - We still the shit, Microsoft jelous and Wii is gimmicks
Nintendo - Were not on anybodies bad side *Now behind there backs* "Ya'll suck" 

Lmao.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

SOld more ? umm lets look  if you look at pure numbers 360 sold roughly 9 million consoles in over 15 months when wii sold 6 million in 4 , So who sold more? in terms of ratio and demand? Wii and Wii will be over 9 million easy by at least july.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah but at the moment 360 sold more, if i'm not mistaken ed. It'll be surpass xbox 360 sales soon though, my guess, but these days it seems everybody got the system they want, no demand around here for anything lately, maybe ds lite cause of pokemon.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 28, 2007)

Stupid microsoft dude said:
			
		

> "We don't feel like the Wii customer and the Xbox customer are the same thing,"



*looks at 360 and wii next to each other*

Wut


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Spectre said:


> *looks at 360 and wii next to each other*
> 
> Wut



There job is to take jabs at other companies, even if it don't make sense. 

Sony: Microsoft's 360 isn't next gen
Microsoft: Sony console is to high. 

I've got both, yet both companies don't like each other, but then i win


----------



## Hylian (Mar 28, 2007)

i thought microsoft loved the wii? 

when will they make up their mind??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

Fart, Bill gates and his main PR guy ( i forget his name already ) love the Wii and said It iwll be by every Xbox 360. 

the person you are talking about is the Xbox live product manager although he does represent the company he is not very high in the food chain.


----------



## Aman (Mar 29, 2007)

> Without sounding disrespectful, it's fair to say that Sonic hasn't had an easy ride of late - particularly with games like Sonic the Hedgehog on 360. Are you hoping, to some extent, that the incredible popularity of Mario will rub-off on Sonic?



I lol'd.

EDIT: Some more stuff.


Another interview, this time with Kaplan.





> Kaplan: Here's the bottom line: He's Italian, he's really sexy, and he can get more women than Sonic.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2007)

lol funny, PLus I posted in the olypimics mario and sonic game thread that it will be online and myiyamoto is helping out on the project.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

So is it another minigame or will it have more then just that?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol funny, PLus I posted in the olypimics mario and sonic game thread that it will be online and myiyamoto is helping out on the project.



I wonder how that game will work.

I can imagine sonic doing a long jump


----------



## Aman (Mar 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So is it another minigame or will it have more then just that?


It's in the interviews...



> BIZ: And in terms of the "innovate usage" of controls, how do you avoid that mini-game syndrome that a lot of Wii games have at the moment, where it's fun for a little bit but then the gamer gets bored?
> 
> SJ: I think that's one of the beauties of the Olympics; rather than just a series of mini-games thrown onto a disc together, this is a series of events with a cast of characters, not just Sonic and Mario, that have their own specialties and traits and strengths and weaknesses. There's far more of a competitive Olympian feel to the game than just playing one-off. So gamers will be driven once they finish one event and are successful in it to move to the next event on a competitive basis.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds good, sounds good.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 29, 2007)

i hope i dont get bored like i did with wii play


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, with Miyamoto being involved, that rules out Waluigi making an appearance. ;__;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2007)

^ also who is the other "unkown" person helping out? Seems like someone big going off by the ign article.

also it seems that japan gets starfox 64 first on VC  Well at least we know that it will come sooner or later to america =0


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2007)

Apparently, word on the street and on some online merchants are saying RE4 is being remade for the Wii (separate from REC).  Shit, I'd get it again with Wii-mote action.


----------



## Aman (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep, I assume you're talking about the Gamestop thing. Here's some more proof.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 30, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, with Miyamoto being involved, that rules out Waluigi making an appearance. ;__;



Why does he hate Wario and Waluigi or something?


----------



## Nexas (Mar 31, 2007)

April Fools lol

Zelda lol


----------



## Kayo (Mar 31, 2007)

Haha that's so fake, I feel sorry for those that believed in it


----------



## Hylian (Mar 31, 2007)

Nexas said:


> April Fools lol
> 
> Zelda lol



wish it was true though

i want a futuristic zelda. it would be interesting and something different


----------



## Nexas (Mar 31, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> wish it was true though
> 
> i want a futuristic zelda. it would be interesting and something different



Yeah its does sound kinda cool, but I just can't imagine Link on a motorcycle.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 31, 2007)

Ya that was a cool video but that would toatly ruin what link is. He is not some futristic link with stuff like that. 


Would be cool if they made a whole new series ( not zelda) that was something like that though.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2007)

Nexas said:


> April Fools lol
> 
> Zelda lol



This would actually make me want to play another zelda


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2007)

i finally ordered jump ultimate stars!!!!

YESSSSSS.

oh yeah, another thing....

my friend beleived the kingdom hearts game with mario in it, will anyone give me a link confirming that it is an april fools?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i finally ordered jump ultimate stars!!!!
> 
> YESSSSSS.
> 
> ...



It's fake, i think the new ending trailer proves this even more  

Good buy on jump stars, game owns.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2007)

That video of the podcast was dated March 24th... that's a bit early for any April Fool's stuff. If it's true though, "Wow," that's really going to make me interested in it. They're right that it's totally Final Fantasy 7-esque in terms of design, which is what would make it so cool to play. It would also be fun to see Link shelve that boomerang and bow to pick up a blaster and a high-powered sniper rifle. If this game happens though, just based upon the concept and the art that we saw there, it will rock.

Hmm... after actually going to their site and reading a bunch of the comments there... it may just be a poor April Fool's joke. They should've at least done it on the 1st of April...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 31, 2007)

I would not midn a Futeristic zelda but taking out the horse and putting a motorcycle would ruin the feeling of his character imo, If they do it leave everything that made him and just go about putting that stuff in a futristic setting.

Although To be honest I would much perfer it to be a whole new series to expand there gaming catalouge.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2007)

true...^^^

but april fools joke in early march is strange no?

this has a slim chance of actually NOT being a joke!!

ill go tell Fin. (the doofus that fell for it)


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> true...^^^
> 
> but april fools joke in early march is strange no?
> 
> ...



........STFU!!!!!

............. you asshole!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> ........STFU!!!!!
> 
> ............. you asshole!!!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> true...^^^
> 
> but april fools joke in early march is strange no?
> 
> ...



Early March? The date that they posted that vid on their site is March 31st. If it's a joke, they could've at least used a crappier one so that people wouldn't have this idea of a FF7-ish Legend of Zelda game. If it's not true, it's a real let down.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

This is how i see it. 

Zelda current story sucks ass just as bad as Gamecube so yes i would love to see this hi tech zelda on a bike with a badass star wars robe and take his sword out and it glows and stabs some stupid monsters. Anyone agree? Otherewise nintendo shit sucks ass. 


YES I can say whatever and nothing will happen today


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

The pictures they took where from the Starwars Episode 1 art book  ( most of them , the others were from other starwars artbooks)


ya NF is doing an april fools joke as well =/


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah my post was all bullshit, incase people actually get offended. As SS3 says, some of those pictures are from Star wars. Though the idea of super future zelda doesn't sound "Horrible" to me


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol            .


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> YES I can say whatever and nothing will happen today



Don't think so ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!! You have activated my trap card!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

^Oh shits, even though that's not really a trap card


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2007)

mods are back????^^^


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> mods are back????^^^


Yeah; we were unbanned and given our powers back around 5:30 AM EST or so, I believe.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

The power has return to the chosen ones *Pek is still a pretty funny guy *


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2007)

has there ever been a history of somebody being scammed on playasia.com? (order jump stars from there)

just wanna make sure i dont get identity stolen, etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

I ordered from them twice, both got here fine, and quite fast.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

lol Pek tapping into spectruem's account and fucking everyone up


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2007)

Im a level Biscuit?

WHAT HAPPENED TO TORTURE SPECIALIST?!?!?!


----------



## FFLN (Apr 1, 2007)

Biscuit: You are a red-pony-tailed girl on steroids.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Im a level Biscuit?
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED TO TORTURE SPECIALIST?!?!?!





Considering how late you are to the information sometimes, you kinda deserve it. XD

Anyway, anyone plan on playing the Godfather: Blackhand Edition?  I've heard nothing but good things from those who have bought it (forget the official reviews).  Choke a ho ftw!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

^Offical reviews even said it's good, go for it. And pink? I see...I see...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2007)

Pink?  What chu talkin bout?  But yeah, Godfather will probably be my next purchase for the Wii.  It'd be cool just letting out your frustrations of the day in that game. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2007)

IGN insider people are loving the game DS. EA nailed the controls ( I got to play 2 hours of it ) very solid title, plus all the control type stuff is awesome . for 30 mins I went around with a bat beating people up and laughing while using the Wii mote. ( the EB people thought I was going  )


----------



## Kayo (Apr 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, anyone plan on playing the Godfather: Blackhand Edition?  I've heard nothing but good things from those who have bought it (forget the official reviews).  Choke a ho ftw!



I plan on trading my SSX Blur in for it if I see one. Even if the graphics isn't the best, it looks fun.


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2007)

Star Fox 64 coming to the Virtual Console tomorrow?

Also, the name of the NiGHTS game coming to the Wii will be named ''Nights: Journey of Dreams''.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope starfox comes out today, I mean japan gets it this month and It would be cool if I came back from my exams today and I seen starfox64 on the VC I Will play that bitch all day


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2007)

Star Fox 64, TMNT, and Dragon's Curse added to the Virtual Console


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh shit, maybe now I can attempt to beat TMNT after all these years.  Fucking Mecha-Turtle!

And yay for Starfox!  Time for some barrel rolls!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2007)

hmmm.... i will beat tmnt this time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2007)

muhahaha time to brush up on my starfox 64 skills! I doubt I will hit 1800 again in normal mode let alone 2000 ships destroyed in Special / hard mode!


----------



## Nexas (Apr 2, 2007)

Starfox today? Dammit I'm not made of money.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh shit, maybe now I can attempt to beat TMNT after all these years.  Fucking Mecha-Turtle!
> 
> And yay for Starfox!  Time for some barrel rolls!



Lol. So I'm not the ONLY one who didn't beat that annoyingly frustrating game. I would always get to the Technodrome and be killed by those astronaut-looking guys with the laser beams or I would go in and get killed by... was it Slash or Shredder? Anyway, never beat it. It was annoying as heck to have to play through the ENTIRE game again just to try and beat it... especially as a kid.

Still, maybe I'll get through it this time... maybe.XP

Starfox will be good though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2007)

Man just got done playing it again, JEsus after 8 years of not playing that game I really suck. Hell my first time play through I only got 3 medals and only 1074 ships =/ getting used to the controls on the REtro Controller. But I will truely pump that score up.

Plus it seems the textures are a bit better on the VC game( non 480p) 480p looks much sharper and clearer. Great game!


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

anyone know if the Naruto game will be released in PAL version?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 2, 2007)

Which Naruto game? The one that just about everyone here has been waiting for the announcement of a Wiiloader so that they can play it... or do you mean another one?


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

this one:



after this I read the update...
"So far, no plans for a PAL or Japanese release have been announced."

GRRRrrrrR


----------



## FFLN (Apr 2, 2007)

I was just playing the "new" TMNT game on the Virtual Console. Man, that's really nostalgic. That first area used to take me what seemed like hours to beat, but now I beat it within the span of about 10-15 minutes or so. Hehe, I even remembered some of the old patterns of the enemies in there, although Rocksteady threw me for a loop with his crazy pattern. Made it to the second area with all of the turtles being injured. I stopped playing there, but I'll probably have to find a spot which has the full pizza respawn and power them back up that way. It was always pretty annoying having to "free" the "captured" turtles.

This next part was pretty cool though. I liked it since it was also featured in "The Wiz".


----------



## Nexas (Apr 2, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I was just playing the "new" TMNT game on the Virtual Console. Man, that's really nostalgic. That first area used to take me what seemed like hours to beat, but now I beat it within the span of about 10-15 minutes or so. Hehe, I even remembered some of the old patterns of the enemies in there, although Rocksteady threw me for a loop with his crazy pattern. Made it to the second area with all of the turtles being injured. I stopped playing there, but I'll probably have to find a spot which has the full pizza respawn and power them back up that way. It was always pretty annoying having to "free" the "captured" turtles.



Is this same TMNT game that the angry video game nerd reviewed?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't keep up with the Angry Videogame Nerd, but it's the side-scroller from back in '89.


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2007)

Man there was such a difference between ninja turtles 1 and ninja turtles 2. AHHH memories.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 3, 2007)

Ninja Turtles 2 was way more fun, but 1 was just so darn difficult for a kid that I must now go back and conquer it!

I think we beat 2... don't know about 3 though. I think we might've gotten close to the end of that one, but lost against the boss. If 2 had Krang as one of the final bosses, then we did beat that one. Man... that was fun. We only rented 2 and 3, but we were ecstatic when they came out.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

Europeans, you'll be able to play Mario Strikers Charged on May 25th (Wii's online premiere here apparently).

Also, .


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 3, 2007)

Miyamoto discusses Wii Network gaming and that there are plans in development.

Link removed



> I prepared myself for the possibility that Wii might face an uphill battle in America, so to see that it has become this big of a hit is something I wasn’t particularly expecting… There are other enhancements to the Wii interface and developments being planned that are going to really make games for hardcore players a lot more fun and interesting… A lot of people have the misunderstanding that Nintendo is not interested in network gaming


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

He also (he did a few interviews that I didn't post but I'll just say it) said stuff about new channels that would make the online experience better, and talked about expanding the Miis since people seem to appreciate Sony's Home so much.

Well, at least he's honest about being inspired by other companies.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

The Dog Island Trailer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2007)

*continues to wait till TMNT4: Turtles in Time is released for SNES*


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Aman said:


> Europeans, you'll be able to play Mario Strikers Charged on May 25th (Wii's online premiere here apparently).
> 
> Also, .




hmmm...

Probably the first Wi-Fi game so far...

Blazing Angels was supposed to have it too, but it didn't.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

It's odd though, will Europe get online one whole month before America? Because Pokemon Battle Revolution was supposed to be the first online title but will be released in America on June 25th.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

so.... charged will be out later than that i guess?^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2007)

Sheepishly ganked from another forum (danke neogaf) XD



			
				This week's famitsu news said:
			
		

> Shinji Mikami (belatedly) apologizes for Bio Hazard 4 getting ported to PS2 in an interview with Famitsu's editor, Tsushin Hamamura. Saying he "betrayed both GameCube and PlayStation users", he expresses his guilt and even apologizes for not apologizing sooner.
> 
> Bio Hazard: Umbrella Chronicles (Wii)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayo (Apr 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Sheepishly ganked from another forum (danke neogaf) XD



I don't understand, is the RE game for Wii coming out for PS2 too? because it's two different titles there


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2007)

^Resident Evil Wii will have the extra content that the PS2 version had along with motion sensing and stuff.

RE: UC is still an exclusive Wii game as far as I know.

Btw, Dragon Quest Swords will be released in Japan June 28th. You gonna pick it up, DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup, totally on DQ:S for import. =)


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2007)

Heh, k.

That game will sell like crazy in Japan. Well, I guess that's what's normal for DQ games.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Sheepishly ganked from another forum (danke neogaf) XD



Heres a few more scans of the REC article





Anyone know enough japanese to translate?


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2007)

Heh, Reggie said in an interview that Little Big Planet could've been released for the Wii but Phil got there first.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

So this RE is a Wii exclusive? and will RE 5 come to the Wii as well?


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> So this RE is a Wii exclusive? and will RE 5 come to the Wii as well?



RE 5 is for xbox360 and PS3. RE: Umbrella Chronicles is Wii exclusive along with a RE4 wii-version.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

Umbrella chronicles is looking nice


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 4, 2007)

Found a translation summary of the article about REC:



> the game will be a kind of FPS
> 
> it will explain every mystery from RE1 to RE3 trough documents the gamer can find during the game
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

*Super Paper mario gets a 8.9* WOotzness


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not surprised by that. Paper Mario is a very successful game and Super Paper is even better.  I think it should of gotten a 9 and better.


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2007)

^Lol have you played the game? 

But yeah, nice. Don't know if I should pick it up since it's so different, hmm...

Prince of Persia got a 7.1


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 6, 2007)

The trailer for Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles is out 

lesbian anals

Its not very long, but at least everything in it looks great. Cant stop looking forward to this game, even if its on-rails.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

@Aman:  I was playing it at Gamespot.  It was practically a line to play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm So getting puzzle quest for DS , I been playing the PC demo and DAMN the game is awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

^It is, ima get it for PSP as soon as i get some money, it was kickass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2007)

Ya I got done playing it for a few hours and played the demo on the PC. glad I picked the Ds one just because I like quick and fluient controls and just touching your objects is quite nice.

Sadly no PC verison   No  online play for either of them but Wireless play is there and thats cool a few of my friends plan to get it. There big RPG guys and puzzle guys so its fits up our alley.


Quite shockingly the games music and story is quite nice. The gameplay i really good and its a long game I can see myself playing at least 50 hours worth of this game. Truely worth the 30 bucks. Well I had EB credit so it worked out.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

I heard about how good it mixes puzzle with RPG elements so i'm quite excited. I'm getting it for PSP basically cause two of my friends are getting it and for PSP> otherwise I'd get it for either one if no one was getting it. I heard it's good on both DS and PSP so i can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

^I'm buying it tomorrow so I'll tell how the PSP version is.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

^Ah thanks man. Oh by the way since this is the nintendo thread, is baten katios 1 or 2 better?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the first one is way better than the second but it's only my opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2007)

SilverSerpent said:


> The trailer for Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles is out
> 
> Shimuka, The Migratory Bird
> 
> Its not very long, but at least everything in it looks great. Cant stop looking forward to this game, even if its on-rails.





YA even if it is on rails I dont know I'm a huge fan of house of the dead so I guess thats one reason why I did not care so much for it being on rails or not.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 6, 2007)

It being on rails sucks, IMO. Although I can see how that takes care of the "movement" problem that most of the RE games seemed to have. It was always very clunky-feeling. I think RE4 was the only RE game that had decent controls.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't mind it being on rails since some of my most favorite shooting games are on rails anyway like House of the Dead 1-4 and Time Crisis 1-4.  I'm game for REC. =)

And a little info on RE4: Wii



> *Release Date: 6/25
> Price: $29.99*
> 
> Features:
> ...



Instant buy!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

^Shit you got me at the 29.99 price tag


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2007)

Indeed, nothing wrong with a re-release plus new added features for $30.  I was going to buy it regardless, but this is awesome.  Thanks Capcom =)  

NOW BRING ME SF4!!!


----------



## _Fin_ (Apr 8, 2007)

that would be the day...^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya that is a Nice Re4 Deal. It comes out In america in June correct?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya that is a Nice Re4 Deal. It comes out In america in June correct?



Yea it better be US im pumped if it is.

and 29.99!! INSTABUY


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2007)

My pal said that Resident Evil are super freaky to play at night.

I wanna try it, but im freaked out....


----------



## Hylian (Apr 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> My pal said that Resident Evil are super freaky to play at night.
> 
> I wanna try it, but im freaked out....



the only resident evil game i played is RE4 and that game isnt scary at all..


----------



## Aman (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> the only resident evil game i played is RE4 and that game isnt scary at all..



It was more of a survival action game than a survival horror game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2007)

Earlier than I expected h


This is always good


----------



## korican04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yo, where the hell can i buy one of these (wii system)? I finally got time to play video games again and I want to get one. But I freaking can't find one.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 10, 2007)

korican04 said:


> Yo, where the hell can i buy one of these (wii system)? I finally got time to play video games again and I want to get one. But I freaking can't find one.



They're pretty hard to find. You just have to ask around retailers for when they are getting their next shipment, then hang around the day they do..


----------



## FFLN (Apr 10, 2007)

korican04 said:


> Yo, where the hell can i buy one of these (wii system)? I finally got time to play video games again and I want to get one. But I freaking can't find one.



eBay......


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 10, 2007)

Super Paper Mario is insta-win! 

I love this game already.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny Zelda TP interview


----------



## Nexas (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Junas (Apr 11, 2007)

That pricing is just ridiculous... But that shows how much people want the Wii... I'd rather be patient for when it becomes available with more games that I know I will play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

Bookman said:


> That pricing is just ridiculous... But that shows how much people want the Wii... I'd rather be patient for when it becomes available with more games that I know I will play.



Nintendo has said they are in max production. Thing is the demand is REEAAALLY HIGH and whatever nintendo ships sells. 







> "Although the machine launched five months ago units remain scarce at retail. *Over 2.5 million units are estimated to have been sold in North America* and a *further 2 million in Europe.*"
> 
> 
> "She added, 'We are at absolute maximum production and doing everything we can. The number of units that we have been able to produce has far exceeded our hardware production in the past and the production levels of a lot of our competitors but demand continues to be really high. People are being really diligent about working with retailers to locate one but we are cognisent of the fact that a lot of fans are not able to get their hands on one yet. We are asking them to be patient and to know that we are working on this as fast as we can.'"


----------



## korican04 (Apr 11, 2007)

screw it, i'll wait till the regular system comes out, i'll just get a ps3 in the mean time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

GO UPDATE YOU Wii! AND THEN GO TO THE SHOP CHANNEL! FINAL INTERNET CHANNEL IS OUT! =0


----------



## korican04 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> GO UPDATE YOU Wii! AND THEN GO TO THE SHOP CHANNEL! FINAL INTERNET CHANNEL IS OUT! =0



who put the what in the where now?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 11, 2007)

How's the final browser like? (haven't updated yet) Any major improvements or is it still pretty much the same?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

Its faster, cookies are implemented, Zoom stuff works much better and some other little neat things.

also has its own channel animation =0


----------



## Shiron (Apr 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> GO UPDATE YOU Wii! AND THEN GO TO THE SHOP CHANNEL! FINAL INTERNET CHANNEL IS OUT! =0


Sweet, I'll go do that then. 

Edit: Man, they didn't ad one of the features that I was hoping for (being able to take screenshots/save pictures to the Wii (Message Board)). Oh well, it's still great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2007)

^ um ya that would have been a nice little add on I do agree. To bad you cannot save stuff to SD card because if you could have then you could put it on the Wii message board.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

I should of kept my wii


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

I should of kept my Wii


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

You people can't comprehend the amount of win that is Galaga...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I should of kept my Wii



Yeah, system selling is a no-no. Most systems, no matter what, get atleast a handfill of good games.


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the final version. 

Take Two 'committed' to Nintendo

It's not like they have a choice since the Wii is so cheap to develop for and is selling so well. There are probably lots of developers that doubted how it would do and started developing later, so hopefully that will give us a great 08 lineup.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, system selling is a no-no. Most systems, no matter what, get atleast a handfill of good games.



I didn't sell my wii, I simply sent it back.  I had too many bills to pay.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Grand theft auto - Mario in NEW YORK.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Grand theft auto - Mario in NEW YORK.



It's old, but relevant to this new development:
 Algorythm March! right? With Ninjas!, right?


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2007)

^Nope, it's free until the end of June.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

oh cool.. thanks for the info


----------



## Hylian (Apr 12, 2007)

Aman said:


> I like the final version.
> 
> Take Two 'committed' to Nintendo
> 
> It's not like they have a choice since the Wii is so cheap to develop for and is selling so well. There are probably lots of developers that doubted how it would do and started developing later, so hopefully that will give us a great 08 lineup.



Grand Theft Auto: Mushroom Kingdom would be awesome  

with you killing prostitutes with hammers and fireballs, and stealing other peoples karts, it might work


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> Grand Theft Auto: Mushroom Kingdom would be awesome



Wait wait, let's go one further...

GTA: Mushroom Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2007)

Too good to be true.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

We need to throw Sonic in and make it a Super Smash game too...


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 12, 2007)

Im typing from my wii right now. The final version seems to have a better scroller and the borders are gone!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2007)

Seems like Wii took the cake again in UK ( check out the sales thread) After PS3's debut it went down fast and Wii sales went up ( even though no game is in the top 10 lol )


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

^PS3 is because not many are buying it, understandable, not alot of hardcore gamers out there with the money. Wii not in stock is nintendo's fault for not sending out more systems. Some due date bullshit, which should of already been done with yet they still didn't ship em out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2007)

Nintendo has sold over 6 million consoles so far in 5 months, much more than any consoles to date ( yes even PS2). There in max production and shipping on a worldwide scale is hard to do. Lets just take best buys into account and each store ( there are over 100 best buys in America) get only 5 per store thats 5,000 consoles roughly in a MONTH and thats not counting walmart,toys R us, EB/ Gamespot, Circuit city etc. The list goes on so nintendo selling every unit they produce means the demand is higher than what there production factories can push out. It's not Nintendo's fault well they are trying everything they can to push more out. 

About the date thing ya nintendo said there would be another huge shipment before easter ( which it did happen) but if demand is that high ( which it seems that it is ) and the company is doing everything they can do make more systems well then you have to wait. If they where not trying everything they can ( nintendo came out and said this already that they are trying there best) then I can see people getting pissed.

Hell I remeber japan had a drought of DS lights for a LONG time but each week they sold over 100k a pop for like a year + thats just nuts. Ninendo is not slacking thats for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Well use some of the money they get and open another factory, shit them cheap bastards charge more then then have to for there systems and with DS lite they have plenty of money. MORE, i demand more.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, the rumors that Nintendo is slacking on shipments are vastly overblown. And if you think about it from an economic standpoint they don't even make sense. Plus we know Nintendo's even hiring more manufacturers to try to meet demand.

Supply is normal and demand is through the roof, that's all. It's the inverse case for the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Bullness. It's already past 5 months, no excuse, they should be producing enough! I mean Ipod Mini comes out and it's sold out everywhere but i get it 2 weeks after it came out. Nintendo can do better, they just like the demand, builds up, more buyers.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

i got jump ultimate!!!! YESSSSSS.

internet channel updated is better, but the scrolling with "b" is a bit goofy.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bullness. It's already past 5 months, no excuse, they should be producing enough! I mean Ipod Mini comes out and it's sold out everywhere but i get it 2 weeks after it came out. Nintendo can do better, they just like the demand, builds up, more buyers.


Apparently you think manufacturing plants spawn in a day...

Nintendo has been hastily trying to increase their supply, THIS IS A FACT, THIS WAS CONFIRMED. The fact the sales are blowing away everyone's expectations does not equate to them not trying. They have a perfect excuse: they didn't know the Wii would do this good!



"Shion" said:


> i got jump ultimate!!!! YESSSSSS.


Wow, your slow. I've had that forever...just got Bleach 2nd though...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Calm down, i'm kidding. I can go to my gamestore here and pick one up


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

wanna share friend codes?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Calm down, i'm kidding. I can go to my gamestore here and pick one up


Really? I got people here that will pay out the ying-yang for you to ship it to 'em...

We have friggin' lines at stores at midnight when shipments come in still, it's f'ing ridiculous...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

Really? HOW much we talking about? I may be able to pick one up and if i can make a profit this may help my poorness at the moment


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

do you live in america?^


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

hmmm... hey crazymtf, youre pretty sick in jus right? lets share codes... hee


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2007)

No i pretty much suck  But find the Jump star thread, my code is in there. I'll try playing a few games tomorrow. And yes i live in america.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

couldnt find it..... i went 9 pages back.... just gimme your code here... what is your deck?

did you add me?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2007)

Link removed

Click on the second link to find the new REC vid.  Has lots of gameplay action, granted it's only 29 seconds.  Graphics look hot.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2007)

........ thats it?^


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2007)

Whatever gun is being used in that 2nd teaser is rape. Wherever the pointer goes shit just explodes practically...


----------



## Hylian (Apr 13, 2007)

i just saw the new trailer for RE 4 :wii version, and it was one of the most horrifying and corniest commercials i've seen :0

here's the link if u havnt seen it;


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2007)

Corny yes, but extremely well done I must say...


----------



## Junas (Apr 13, 2007)

Now that was corny, but impressive that they put those computer generated NCPs in... Liked how it ended with the hugging. Just hilarious!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 13, 2007)

Capcom really knows how to push Wii's graphical capabilities even though its not HD RE UC looks very good.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2007)

Well freak they should be able to just port RE4's engine and then turn up the juice. The fact all Wii games aren't on RE4's level is retarded, developers aren't even trying...

The PS2 pulled off RE4 decently for god's sake, and the Wii is like 15 of those things...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2007)

at least Wii HAS the game...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> developers aren't even trying...



We've known this since launch.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 13, 2007)

The thing is developers jumped on the Wii band waggon to late and thats why we are seeing sub part GC games atm . I mean I like godfather and sonic  ( control wise godfather is really good) 

But since they jumped on late we will not see some stunning titles till later this year. Sad but true alot of developers did not expect nintendo to be in the lead.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, at least most admit it and say they're starting to put more into Wii development now that it's a definite hit. The fact the pure fun aspect is overcoming all the Wii's problems right now is a really good sign. The system's gonna explode once Nintendo's big 3 hit...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, at least most admit it and say they're starting to put more into Wii development now that it's a definite hit. The fact the pure fun aspect is overcoming all the Wii's problems right now is a really good sign. The system's gonna explode once Nintendo's big 3 hit...



One already hit 

RE4 at 30 dollars is a must buy, i want to replay it again, but wow that commercial was horrible


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2007)

Replace Zelda w/ Smash Bros...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh trueness. Super Smash/Mario/Zelda are my three big for Nin. One past, Mario sunshine coming, and super smash gonna be fun. better start saving up for three new GC controllers now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Replace Zelda w/ Smash Bros...



Ya I need Super Paper Mario got done playing some of it at my friends its one wicked game 

Dragons Curse on the VC is one hell of an RPG to.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2007)

that commercial was dorky 


also I wasn't able to hear any audio..was I the only one?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2007)

^I heard audio, but it's better that you don't, the dialog is fucking terrible.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2007)

guess my laptop was saving me a terrible fate xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

Lots of Sega VC game confirmations from the OFLC (Shining Force!)



> *Streets of Rage 2*
> Toe Jam & Earl In panic on Funkotron
> Kid Chameleon
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2
> ...




I'm so getting the ones  I bolded when they come out.



here is some hands on impressions of RE4 for Wii from IGN



from the Insider video and all I am happy to see there  pushing the RE4 engine higher on the Wii, the game looks better than the other two versions ( as it should )


Also Hands on RE C plus Gameplay Video as well!




Suppose to come out This summer


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah... I already like this game a lot.  I'm a big fan of the HotD series and I can see this game surpassing it in everything, I hope.  Just gimme multi, pls. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, I'm really excited for REC now...


----------



## Blease (Apr 14, 2007)

It looks nice.  I hope it plays well.


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

That inside the Wii article was a very interesting Read very good.

Speaking of neat games I love japan


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, here's hoping it's one of two things; either Sonic, or another Konami character. They have Boktai, Sparkster, Goemon, and Simon Belmont, and all seem to fit pretty well into the world of SSBB [Especially Simon, as he and Snake were in a clone fighting game of the sorts in like 2003].

Have they even stated what the playable modes are yet for the game?


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2007)

^Nope, just an online mode.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

a Wireless Lan Tounament mode would be killer sweet.


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2007)

Indeed it would be.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2007)

8-players...need 8-players...

...or at least 6...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

See if they had a wireless lan tournament would be much easier to handle. I mean just need alot of Tv's and what not but tournaments would run much smoother!


6 player multi player would still be alot of fun to lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

that would be the SHIZZ!!!!!^^^


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

That will be WIN for the Wii if they implemented a tournament for SSBB!  Imagine the craziness...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

^ well GC had one but it was with NPC's only if they took that structure and made it wireless LAN compatible that would truly kick ass. Then again thats alot of network code .


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2007)

Nintendo said before wireless LAN was possible on Wii's...they need to break it out already...


----------



## Aman (Apr 15, 2007)

Nmaster, I don't think you should expect an 8-player online mode. It is possible if we get some big maps, but you shouldn't worry about that. The game is going to be great and it's going to have an online mode. Oh yeah, and it's the SSBM sequel. That's all I care about.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2007)

I only care 'bout LAN for more than 4-players...

4 max for online is cool wit me...


----------



## Emery (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish SEGA would put out a Booger-Man game for the Wii.  I had that game when I was a kid.  It was so gross and disturbing.  I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Junas (Apr 15, 2007)

^I remember that! It will be hilarious how Booger-Man could play on the Wii... Please donate snots for this dream become a reality!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

Emery said:


> I wish SEGA would put out a Booger-Man game for the Wii.  I had that game when I was a kid.  It was so gross and disturbing.  I loved every minute of it.



Sega didn't make Boogerman, Interplay did. And they published it too.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 16, 2007)

P-P-P-PUNCH-OUT!?!?!?

*dies*


----------



## ilabb (Apr 16, 2007)

Yesterday, my work (Meijer, it's a department store), had 15 Wiis on sale at 6am.

By 6:10, they were gone.

I _work_ there and I didn't even know we were getting a shipment. How was there a LINE. T_T

This is getting frustrating.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

^ lol damn what a demand I have to say.


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Yesterday, my work (Meijer, it's a department store), had 15 Wiis on sale at 6am.
> 
> By 6:10, they were gone.
> 
> ...



lol

wow getting a Wii is gonna be hard for another couple of months


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

^ thing is the sales are off the charts it sold over 6 million already the fastest selling console to date . crazy.


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ thing is the sales are off the charts it sold over 6 million already the fastest selling console to date . crazy.


I guess when Nintendo was talking about a Revolution they weren't screwing around xD


Aman said:


> Lol, the demand is getting ridiculous.
> 
> *Guitar Hero III Wii using Guitar Controller, and some online details*



I'm thinking about buying this game and this kinda helped =D

thanks aman


----------



## polishpete (Apr 16, 2007)

How long till Wii sales die down, and the prices die down?  August or so?  I do not want to spend the $100 extra for it that stores are asking for, and I was really expecting the sales to die down by Easter, but Nintendo is really making a killing with this new system.


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't think the price ill die down anytime soon.. the best chance you have for getting a Wii lower than 250 is probably a used one..l

also I just have to say this..the Wii LAN Adapter is freakisly small.. 

and I'm updating my Wii right now so ill soon be posting my Wii friend code.. so be sure to add me xD

EDIT:

*2317 7695 8543 8545* add me if you want


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

polishpete said:


> How long till Wii sales die down, and the prices die down?  August or so?  I do not want to spend the $100 extra for it that stores are asking for, and I was really expecting the sales to die down by Easter, but Nintendo is really making a killing with this new system.



August or maybe sept.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just hope I'll be able to get a wii soon.


----------



## Junas (Apr 16, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Yesterday, my work (Meijer, it's a department store), had 15 Wiis on sale at 6am.
> 
> By 6:10, they were gone.
> 
> ...



O_o Damn, seems like everywhere it is selling and there is no crumbs... I just hope that sooner or later I will be able to catch one!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2007)

Whats snatcher?


----------



## Junas (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's the link from WIkipedia, I have no idea if it is accurate or not...


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

Punch Out is the funnest shiet evar


----------



## FFLN (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, Little Mac keeps getting pwned by the Bull when I play. His "Bull Rush" is getting me since I'm trying to figure out how to counter it. Other than that, the Bull would be much easier than King Hippo or that Magician guy. It took me a while to figure out how to get Hippo to drop his guard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

hehe glad you got a wii roy! ( about time  ) I will add you when I get a chance I have not been on my Wii for various reasons ( roomate playing 360 and my school stuff) So I shall add you soon!

My code is up in the sticky  thread.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 17, 2007)

So, Who is behind this article; Sony or Microsoft?


----------



## Roy (Apr 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> hehe glad you got a wii roy! ( about time  ) I will add you when I get a chance I have not been on my Wii for various reasons ( roomate playing 360 and my school stuff) So I shall add you soon!
> 
> My code is up in the sticky  thread.



I already had a Wii..i just didnt have wireless internet so i had to wait till the wii lan adapter was available


----------



## Corruption (Apr 17, 2007)

Escape from Bug Island Preview



Please make it stop!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Escape from Bug Island Preview
> 
> 
> 
> Please make it stop!!!



Sorry but this game looks ultra fucking gay :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

I just want my Streets of Rage II game


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> So, Who is behind this article; Sony or Microsoft?



Just someone who's REALLY weak, lol. How outta shape do you have to f'ing be? I bet DDR would break their back...


----------



## Corruption (Apr 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry but this game looks ultra fucking gay :amazed


I totally agree with you on that one


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2007)

As do I. That game looks full of failure...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2007)

This discussion on fail has to be cleansed, and I have just the video to clear all the fail from this topic.

[YOUTUBE]ILIvPzyK_8I[/YOUTUBE]

Joking aside though...the game looks pretty bad. I wouldn't be surprised if it is the worst Wii game ever.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 17, 2007)

^_^ It probably will be, it seems all you do is walk around and kill bugs with a flashlight...lol


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2007)

I want Sadness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

> *The Return of the Neo Geo
> President Ben Herman talks Wii, Neo Geo, and the future of SNK.*





It's a @#$* in a box


Its a two page interview , good read!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> ^_^ It probably will be, it seems all you do is walk around and kill bugs with a flashlight...lol



So it's resident evil, replace zombies wit bugs, and guns with nothing, and no horror. yeah the game's gonna blow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

> *Nintendo Wii friendlier than PS3 for Web 2.0"
> 
> *



for this post



> Both the Wii and PS3 have web browsers, but which one is more friendly when it comes to Web 2.0? And why doesn’t Microsoft release Internet Explorer for use on the 360 already?
> 
> We may never know the answer to the 360 question, but the website Games Digest took on the Nintendo Wii vs. PS3 question in the battle of 2.0 supremacy. They recently took a test run of fifteen of the top websites like MySpace, YouTube, Flickr, Facebook and Last.fm to see how they fared on each console.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry but
Picture Upload and Videos >>> Bloglines and google maps

Glad both are free and i'll use both, but lets be serious.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Why would I have stuff on my game console to upload? I'd have to move it from my computer to the system, but then why don't I just upload it from my computer? That's totally useless...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted or talked about but.


*PROJECT-S ANNOUNCED! ITS...

*




> According to the latest issue of Weekly Famitsu, Goichi Suda (otherwise known as Suda 51), president of the independent studio Grasshopper Manufacture, has revealed that Project-S will be a series of projects based on Hideo Kojima's classic adventure game Snatcher.
> The first project will be a radio drama written by Suda 51 himself, who will also star as one of the drama's voice actors. "I think I will call it 'Snatchers'. I can't talk about the details of the story at this point," he comments.
> 
> No word on what format the other projects will take, but hopefully an actual video game will exist among them.
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

This Snatcher game, was it even good? I mean i'm all open for a new kinda game but Snatcher gotta be like NES-SNES for me not to even heard about it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This Snatcher game, was it even good? I mean i'm all open for a new kinda game but Snatcher gotta be like NES-SNES for me not to even heard about it.



Considering Snatcher was released on the Sega CD, I don't think you would have ever played it.

EDIT: Also some news of fail. The old shitty 'Mascot' that should be dead, Crash Bandicoot, is going to be on the Wii.




Seriously...why the fuck do they still make Spyro and Crash games? Retards still buy that shit?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmmm....

WHEN WILL KOF come for Wii on VC?

IF neo geo get in?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2007)

Aren't there like, 50 KOF games?

Seriously, one of them will probably be bound for the VC


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2007)

i really hope so....


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Can never have enough fighters...

Where's my Mortal Kombat II damnit!?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Can never have enough fighters...
> 
> Where's my Mortal Kombat II damnit!?



That would be on PS3  

@Goofy - I like crash...on ps1...yeah...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone heard maybe they have old MKs in the new one? When's that new MK for Wii comin' out anyways?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

^Mean like a Ninja gaiden thing? That be pretty cool. Though since the new mortal combats suck that would make it worth it. Also new one, you mean Armageddon? May 15.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

I like this game from sega!



> *The Weapons of Alien Syndrome
> All the guns you'll be using to splatter extraterrestrial scum. New Wii screenshots and first video of SEGA's action-shooter*.








More images and information about it just click the link!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

^Yeah looks like Killzone on PSP. Ima get it for PSP if i don't got a Wii by then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to post this in the pokemon threads. But We will see DS light sales for April Spike greatly just because of this



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

Spike more then before? WOWZ> anyway pokemon will be mine on sunday *Hopefully before if i could get it *


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me know when they finally wise up and just make a solid Pokemon RPG on consoles...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

You know i actually bought that gale of darkness for gamecube...i ask myself why every time i see it


----------



## Aman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Interview with Shinji Hashimoto from Square Enix*


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Nintendo Dream has conducted an interview with Shinji Hashimoto from Square Enix, and he said the following:
> 
> "The entire Fabula Nova Crystallis project will have the same world view and last approx. 10 years, which is a long period, like in the Star Wars saga or The Lord of the Rings."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

^ NICE!!!!! ahh Square love been a while square been a while


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

Let's hope it's not like CC eh!? YEAH!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone know when wii online gaming will begin, or what will be their 1st online game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

^ first online game in America is  Pokemon Revolution first online game for Europe is Mario strikers.


also in that translation of the letter it has been said Smash will come out in December and super Mario Galaxy will come out in October.


plus the main FF line will not always stay with Sony you will see a dramatic change soon just like you did in the N64 and Ps1 days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You know i actually bought that gale of darkness for gamecube...i ask myself why every time i see it



Only method of getting Lugia?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ first online game in America is  Pokemon Revolution first online game for Europe is Mario strikers.
> 
> 
> also in that translation of the letter it has been said Smash will come out in December and super Mario Galaxy will come out in October.
> ...



Well obviously not FF13, so maybe FF14, but what a major graphic change if it's on Wii :amazed 

@Kira - Nope, just bought it to try it


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2007)

New One Piece screens. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2007)

I really hope freeloader arrives when i get a Wii, i want that game badly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @Kira - Nope, just bought it to try it



Bad idea. You only buy those games because they offer something you can't get anywhere else. Buying it for actual game play experience is a big no-no


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2007)

You can also buy those games to help you fall asleep better too. I think I would probably stay awake longer if I turned down the volume. The music eventually gets to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

Sales thread has been updated. I found these jpgs corresponding to march's figures.



> HW Sales
> Nintendo DS 508K
> Wii 259K







> PS3 130k






Ya someone posted those pics on ign insider and I found them funnny.

God of war two sold extreamly well  as well


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 19, 2007)

Those...are JPGs...

...but still...lol...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if  bleach on the wii will be played with the remote+nunchuck or just a reg controller, and hasn't it already been released?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 19, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Does anyone know if  bleach on the wii will be played with the remote+nunchuck or just a reg controller, and hasn't it already been released?


Yeah, it was released way back in '06...

...I haven't heard anything about being able to use GCN or classic controllers...DonkeyShow has the game he could tell you for sure...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry NF I was playing CSS when I was typing that up so I had to hurry =0


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 20, 2007)

has it already came out for the american Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2007)

No, there are no plans to release it in America...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 20, 2007)

dang, I might have to get mine modified then


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Does anyone know if  bleach on the wii will be played with the remote+nunchuck or just a reg controller, and hasn't it already been released?



It's Wiimote + chuck only.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 20, 2007)

thnx donkey show


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

No problem man.  It's funny because I've been playing Bleach Wii recently just to unlock everything in the game.  If you have any other questions about the Japanese Wii stuff, just ask. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2007)

It's funny because all I've been playing lately is Bleach 2nd...finally beat story mode 100%...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard the japanese systems don't have area restrictions for the games thaty can be played on the systems. Do you knwo any other good games coming out for the american wii besides Mario Galaxy and SSB Brawl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

^ Resident Evil UC, RE4Wiimake ( Wii controls, all ps2 content and wide screen and higher graphics) No more Hero's, Mario strikers, and a few others I just forget =/


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2007)

No more hero's? whats that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> No more hero's? whats that



Suda 51's game . Supposed to be more violent than Manhunt 2 , well thats what the director said.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2007)

is that possible?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Out of the screens out, no blood is in "no more heros" SO we don't know.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

I assume you have not watch any videos? there is alot of blood.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

No haven't seen any vidoes, just screen shots.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 21, 2007)

*First Gameplay Footage for Spiderman III*



Even though PS3 exclusively gets the Goblin, the Wii clearly is the best way to play this game.  I'm torn between buying this for my PS3 or stealing somebody wii from this forum.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2007)

^ the Wii verison also gets the black suit of spider man =0


----------



## Roy (Apr 21, 2007)

looks like a fin game 

I probably won't buy it though


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ the Wii verison also gets the black suit of spider man =0



All versions do  

Yeah i'ma get the PS3 version, Goblin is the edge. Plus wanna build my PS3 library.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

Indeed, I'mma do the same.  Don't get me wrong, I'd love to get it for the Wii, but the Triple needs a bigger library.  I have 10 Wii games already... I think.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 21, 2007)

I may be purchasing it as well. for wii of course. don't have the P3 money


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Indeed, I'mma do the same.  Don't get me wrong, I'd love to get it for the Wii, but the Triple needs a bigger library.  I have 10 Wii games already... I think.


How many English and how many jap?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

Lemme think since I'm not at home right now.

US:
Wii Sports
Twilight Princess
Sonic and The Secret Rings
Trauma Center
DBZ:BT2
Super Paper Mario

JP:
Naruto GNT:EX
Bleach Wii
SD Gundam Scad Hammers
Wario Ware
Wii Play


----------



## Aman (Apr 21, 2007)

I only have four Wii games. XD I think I'll buy Super Paper Mario soon too, that game's looking great.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Lemme think since I'm not at home right now.
> 
> US:
> Wii Sports
> ...



I plan on getting Sonic/Super Paper Mario/Bleach *If it comes to america* When i get my Wii. How's trauma center? Better on Wii or DS.


----------



## Razza (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm. Spiderman. If I had a PS3 I think I'd still buy it for the Wii. They dynamic of the controller use looks fun.

And go ahead and buy SPM Aman, its a blast.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I plan on getting Sonic/Super Paper Mario/Bleach *If it comes to america* When i get my Wii. How's trauma center? Better on Wii or DS.



#1 Don't count on Bleach coming over.

#2 Trauma Center is easier than the DS version, BUT it's still hard as fuck.  Needless to say, I like it better on the Wii.

And Super Paper Mario is ABAP.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Alright cool then i'll hold off and get the Wii version. And bleach  may come over, the manga was on top 10 best selling manga's the last two issues in america *I'd say thanks to the anime* So you never know. One piece games are being made quick, and hell Ippo games before even the anime


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Lemme think since I'm not at home right now.
> 
> US:
> Wii Sports
> ...



I hear that the controls suck monkey balls.  Is this true?  Cause' I was thinking of getting "Naruto MVZ" when it comes over here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> All versions do
> 
> Yeah i'ma get the PS3 version, Goblin is the edge. Plus wanna build my PS3 library.



No the Wii version alone has a special black power that the other versions do not. Was in the IGN wii podcast just recently.


thank god I do not purchase all consoles no more. Pretty much pointless "I will purchase it for this one because its lacking games" attitude blows.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Can we know this special power?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And Super Paper Mario is *ABAP.*



..I love you. Keep on Ballllllllllllllllllin, G.

As for games, I normally play the one that is the higher quality, regardless if it has the least content. That's why I say PS1 SOTN>>Saturn SOTN >:3

For Spiderman, I'd probably not buy it, because his games have been pretty familiar to one another, and I've gotten used to and tired of that formula on the good PS1 games.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2007)

the spider man games ruled bro.^


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ..I love you. Keep on Ballllllllllllllllllin, G.
> 
> As for games, I normally play the one that is the higher quality, regardless if it has the least content. That's why I say PS1 SOTN>>Saturn SOTN >:3
> 
> For Spiderman, I'd probably not buy it, because his games have been pretty familiar to one another, and I've gotten used to and tired of that formula on the good PS1 games.



Spiderman 2 the game owned. 3 Probably gonna be even better.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No the Wii version alone has a special black power that the other versions do not. Was in the IGN wii podcast just recently.
> 
> 
> thank god I do not purchase all consoles no more. Pretty much pointless "I will purchase it for this one because its lacking games" attitude blows.



No it doesn't.  There's nothing wrong wanting to buy games for your console if the library is thin.  I did the same thing with the Cube when it was out, what makes this decision any different?

And last time I checked, ALL the versions have black spiderman abilities.  I mean, wtf, the black suit is basically the premise for the movie.


360 version of Spiderman 3. =/



> ..I love you. Keep on Ballllllllllllllllllin, G.


We fly high, no lie, you know it... XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Goddamn Spidy looks mad nice on PS3/XBOX360. 

SS3 - How does that blow? Getting a game for a certain reason is great. Green goblin is a awesome add on for the PS3 version...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2007)

You say that now DS but I got sick of spending tons of money on different consoles and games etc  when the other console version was basically the same. If your library is thin for that system that either means you really do not play it much or there is not that many games out for it in terms of your taste.


one reason why I got rid of the GC .  Heck I do not want to have a paper weight thats for sure.

about spiderman 3 I will listen to the podcast again and Let you know whats different in the Wii version that the others do not have ( other than the controls)


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 21, 2007)

I think SSJ3 was just saying it's stupid to use "I don't have many games on this system" as a reason to buy that version. If that version has something the others don't that you want, that's totally different...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

^ ya that was one of the points as well.

also on the Spider man 3 thing this is what the Wii version does/has compared to the others.




> Yes, you can use the black suit at any time. The Wii version also has   two additional villains: Morbius and Shiek.




thats all I was told.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the spider man games ruled bro.^



Trust me, there are more BAD Spiderman games than good ones.

But of the recent ones, the first Spiderman movie based game sucked, I skipped the second, and Ultimate was a huge fucking waste of money as I beat it in 4 hours.

I'd rather take the Sega CD Spiderman Vs. The Kingpin over them :3


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 22, 2007)

argh...the wii be having a lot of potential...it be having the chance to create a comunity before the PS3 comes in full force...argh


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

^ IT does have a community so far 7 million worldwide so far the fastest selling console of all time. I think thats a pretty good community for 5 months only don't you?


also another thing about Spider man 3 is this.


> Spider-Man 3 for PS3/360 is being developed by Treyarch and will be much different than the PS2/PSP/Wii versions which is being devloped by Vicarious Visions.




that and the quote in my above post is all that will be different mainly.



> *
> Konami Talks Castlevania on Nintendo DS/Wii*


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I think SSJ3 was just saying it's stupid to use "I don't have many games on this system" as a reason to buy that version. If that version has something the others don't that you want, that's totally different...



Weren't you the one telling me "More context = better" So that make PS3 better with adding a WHOLE new PLAYABLE character. 

Anyway i said i wanted to BUILD my PS3 libaray, not because it sucks. I have 6 PS3 games and all the ones i want. I could get Sm3 for XBOX 360 but i don't care for AP as much as some and playing as Green is the shitnit. Even if i had Wii i would get it for PS3. Controls i'm used to + A whole extra character = What i would want. I'm not going to "Waste" my money on different ones, i buy the one with content i want. 

I understand what he was trying to say, but i disagree. I own all three systems to get all the games i want.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

NO one was really directing any comments at you Crazy and I still find it funny you debating so much on these topics even though you do not have a wii yet 


and about content the Wii version adds two more bosses and gameplay wise you can use the black suit at any time you want.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah it's really debating when all i was doing is saying what i buy and why i buy it. But your right, that's total "Debating" And you don't have a PS3 though i see you like to drop news in there. Your point is invalid since i'm actually buying a Wii in the future and from what i've seen in your recent post you don't care for PS3. 

Anyway can i get some videos of the Wii version? Seems i can't find any on Gametrailers.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Weren't you the one telling me "More context = better" So that make PS3 better with adding a WHOLE new PLAYABLE character.


I haven't heard of that for Spiderman 3, but if that's true, then yeah. And that's _what I just said_...

If one version has features another version doesn't, then no shit you buy the one with the features that interest you most. I was referring to games where they're all pretty much exactly the same...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2007)

i think we all will know how the controls work....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I haven't heard of that for Spiderman 3, but if that's true, then yeah. And that's _what I just said_...
> 
> If one version has features another version doesn't, then no shit you buy the one with the features that interest you most. I was referring to games where they're all pretty much exactly the same...



Well yeah, if there the exact same buy it for whichever system you have or want it for. I'm buying it for PS3 for the content even if i did have a Wii. That was my point, and this time i agree with you, whichever has the content you want you should get it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's really debating when all i was doing is saying what i buy and why i buy it. But your right, that's total "Debating" And you don't have a PS3 though i see you like to drop news in there. Your point is invalid since i'm actually buying a Wii in the future and from what i've seen in your recent post you don't care for PS3.



  well if you check the amount of posts in this thread alone your second to none thats why I find it funny and yes you debate the most in here . I drop news on the PS3 because why not?  I see no problem with that but I do not come in and defend my choice on purchasing a game over the other especially since I do not have the system.


Plus again Was not directing any comment at you before was mainly DS and you went on to debate your reasons when I was not talking to you  so yes thats why I laughed and my point is valid.

plus content? it has been said all 3 have equal amounts though Wii has more stuff than what ps3 or xbox360 has  in terms of "Extras" *Shrugs* 

sheesh I do not know why I need to explain my self. Anyways done talking about it on to other things.






*Large pre-orders for DQS, RE4, More*





It seems that Japan is seeing a large number of pre-orders for games like Dragon Quest Swords and Biohazard 4 (Resident Evil 4) for the Wii. Also, Super Paper Mario is the top Wii title in the United States for a second week in a row.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well if you check the amount of posts in this thread alone your second to none thats why I find it funny and yes you debate the most in here . I drop news on the PS3 because why not?  I see no problem with that but I do not come in and defend my choice on purchasing a game over the other especially since I do not have the system.
> 
> 
> Plus again Was not directing any comment at you before was mainly DS and you went on to debate your reasons when I was not talking to you  so yes thats why I laughed and my point is valid.
> ...


Whatever i'm not arguing with you i just stated my opinion and that's it.  

Anyway it's not really a surprise about DQ and RE, especially DQ. Shit when it gets a release date here *If it has please tell* i'ma tell the guy to hold it for me. DQ is one game i really want for Wii *Since they destroyed my chances of anything on consoles but swords  *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i think we all will know how the controls work....



Ya they talked about them in a interview also in the Wii podcast the mentioned them. They got to play the demo of the game this past week. I think they put there impressions up as well.



nmaster64 said:


> If one version has features another version doesn't, then no shit you buy the one with the features that interest you most. I was referring to games where they're all pretty much exactly the same...



 correct!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

That is seriously old news, and it's not even from IGA, the guy who is the one pushing the games.

He still has no clue which of the three consoles he wants to create his next game on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

odd =/ thing is though the interview was placed as date of 20th this month. Unless it was an extended interview and more info on the bottom. or the site fucked up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

I mean the stuff that is being spout out is old. IGA has talked about all of that in November.

Then again, Europe still doesn't have PoR....lawl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL they dont? poor Europe  


4 DQ games are coming out in america before march 30th 2008 ( end of the fiscal year) all on nintendo I forget how many Wii DQ games are there? I know two DS ones and Swords for Wii I forget the 4th.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

4? Goddamn. Well if it's two for Wii that's great news for me.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2007)

oh yeahhhhh


d/p today.,.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

*Super Mario Galazy and other Wii/DS Titles dated in Japan by Famitsu!*



> July 2007: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Fuuketsu no Grimoire (NDS, Square Enix)
> July 2007: MushiKing Super Collection (Wii, Sega)
> July 2007: Wii Health Pack (Wii, Nintendo)
> July 2007: Mario Party 8 (Wii, Nintendo)
> ...





I hope this means Galaxy will get to Europe in 2007 as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh god, I thought I read DQ:S was coming out in November.  My June would have been crushed if that was the case.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

XD 

That would've been impossible though since it's already been dated.

You lucky bastard, you'll probably be playing SMG before the rest of us. T__T


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

At least he will be able to confirm wither or not what Shiggy said about a new hero character being in the game true or not.

And details on the two player, and if Bowser has captured Peach...again :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Well... haven't you seen that big Ninty games have been released in the states earlier than our JP counterparts?  So if anything, I'll be playing the Squeenix games before anyone else, but we'll all be on an even playing field when it comes to SMG.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2007)

I mentioned that to my friend, we got the last few Mario games and Zelda before Japan.

Hell, we had Yoshi's Island DS for almost 3 months before Japan got it.

At least with this date, we have an overall idea of where the game is. Now all we need is a SSBB date.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't live in the states though. Oh well, Europe is getting Mario Strikers Charged before the rest of the world and I would jump around screaming for hours if we got SMG before the rest of the world too. But I don't think that will happen.

Oh yeah, and the Wii keeps selling a lot in Japan. And the DS sold more than the other consoles combined. [/seethesalesthread]


----------



## korican04 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a wii today baby. Toys R Us had a shipment and I got one when the doors opened.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

korican? holy shit long time no see man! I used to go on your FTP but sadly I forget the address anymore  

Gratz man gratz! hope you enjoy your Wii. If you do not mind send me your Wii code and I can send you Mii's!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 23, 2007)

Apparently you can use your Miis on Mario Strikers Charged.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently you can use your Miis on Mario Strikers Charged.



O Rly?

How does that work?


----------



## Hylian (Apr 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently you can use your Miis on Mario Strikers Charged.



cool!   i wonder how that would work..

maybe u yourself can be a character?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya rly.

I can't see everything because work blocks out the images and whatnot, but the info is good.  Next Wii game para mii. XD

Read away. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2007)

This is the one we need in Smash Bros...


----------



## Roy (Apr 23, 2007)

wow thanks for the info DS ;D


lol practicing your Spanish? xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2007)

From one of the poseters on  neo gaf posted this




> Ok I watched through the entire video on Juex-France and I listed everything that was said in it. I dont know if people think the online only uses FC's or something but if you want to play ranked matches YOU CANNOT USE FRIEND CODES. Its randomly set up matches online.
> 
> 
> - 12 captains in the game (each has its own set of attributes) (4 new ones)
> ...


----------



## Roy (Apr 23, 2007)

did they say when the game will be available?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 23, 2007)

May 29th in the states I believe.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2007)

Ooooooooooooo...



New ava for DS? lol...


Edit:
Avatar-sized for who wants it...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL Shiggy. XD

Anyway, I'm liking the whole Season gameplay online.  Seasons are 3 months long and they get reset afterwards showing who's on top and whatnot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2007)

> *Analyst: Wii Will Be Sold Out Until 2009*






> "I believe the Wii will continue strong growth although supply continues to be a problem," Pidgeon said. "I'd like to see Wii hardware shipping in larger quantities or mass market consumers may cool on it. Having said that, I don't believe supply will meet demand for the Wii until 2009. Xbox 360 and PS3 need system-selling games ASAP. Halo 3 will help, as will Lair and Heavenly Sword, but that leaves a hole in Q2 which will be filled by Wii, DS and PSP hardware and software. We'll also see more PC and PS2 software picking up the slack."
> 
> With the first quarter of 2007 now completed, Wii already has notched more than a million systems sold in America this year, while the DS now stands just shy of 1.25 million for the same period.* Wii remains the fastest-selling new console in more than a decade, based on NPD sellthrough information over the first five months of availability. So far this year, Nintendo has sold more video game systems than all other manufacturers combined.* *Game accessories were up 48% in March to $145 million, thanks in large part to sales of Wii peripherals.*






> Also, people need to stop with the artificial shortage stuff. Wii has outshipped (and sold) pretty much every other console in existence at this point.




This was taken from IGN insider so I posted it here I felt it was interesting especially the bolded part.





Donkey Show said:


> LOL Shiggy. XD
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking the whole Season gameplay online.  Seasons are 3 months long and they get reset afterwards showing who's on top and whatnot.



Ya I like it to, they do that with Diablo 2 with there ladder characters. Its interesting and nice to have  I mean VOIP would have been nice but for friend code system and what not its not to shabby. Plus you can add your friends from your friend list which is nice.

Not perfect but not all that bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

So in other words Wii is selling quick as fuck, and it'll be like that till 2009? Possible it is, even DS lite is still hard to find.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2007)

In the year 2008...





In the Year 2009!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Nah, see no lines. It's just somehow, once the store opens, half a hour later, there gone...it's amazing. It's like you expect a line, but nope, seems like another normal day. But it isn't. There they are, the NINTNEDO Wii's. And even if your like 80 years old your like "Humm Ebay time" And there gone. Makes the babies in this world cry


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2007)

Lines start here every week, before midnight. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 24, 2007)

Wii Helmet.

Here's another.

wtf... -___-

AND...

For Gundam fans out there (and importers like me...)



July 26th!  Sure it's the 100th game based on 0079, but I wanna see how the controls work on this bad boy.  If they just even duplicated the greatness that was Ace Pilot on the GC, this will be by far one of the best Gundam games ever.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Wii Helmet.
> 
> Here's another.





ZOMG, someone's on drugs...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Nmaster what's NCSU *Sorry i'm not the best at location*

@The helmet - LMAO.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2007)

More Gundam 0079 Wii scans.  Yums.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 25, 2007)

God damn, ANOTHER Gundam ga--

*Sees 08TH MS Team*

....

*Sees 0080*

...

*Sees something he hasn't seen before*

Win.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2007)

Am I the only one who's never even bothered w/ Gundam games? They all look sucktastic...



crazymtf said:


> Nmaster what's NCSU *Sorry i'm not the best at location*


NC State University


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> *Sees something he hasn't seen before*



Blue Destiny = Insta-win.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright dudes, i got my wii sunday morning and i finally got to hook it up and play it last night, wii sports is pretty fun and making mii's is interesting. What are the games to get right now for this system. I'm planning to get super paper mario and the zelda game. 
I like all types of games, from shooter to fighting to rpgs. I also did not own a game cube, what are hot games for the gamecube that I should get. Thanks!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2007)

dang i shoulda sold my wii for 1 g


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2007)

korican04 said:


> Alright dudes, i got my wii sunday morning and i finally got to hook it up and play it last night, wii sports is pretty fun and making mii's is interesting. What are the games to get right now for this system. I'm planning to get super paper mario and the zelda game.
> I like all types of games, from shooter to fighting to rpgs. I also did not own a game cube, what are hot games for the gamecube that I should get. Thanks!



Wii Play is totally worth it for the extra controller, DEFINITELY.

Zelda and Super Paper Mario are definite buys.

If you like fighting games and/or Dragonball, you can't go wrong with Tenkaichi 2.

Past that, I'd just rent stuff unless there's something your big into (like if your really big on football, Madden Wii is great).

From 'Cube, you NEED Super Smash Bros. You can pick up some classics like Metroid Prime and Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes for under $10. Soul Calibur II is an awesome fighter. And of course Zelda: Wind Waker, because all Zelda games are absolute masterpieces.

On the virtual console, make sure you pick up Bomberman '93, that thing is worth it's VC points in gold times 100.

So definitely buy:
Zelda: Twilight Princess
Wii Play
Super Paper Mario
Bomberman '93
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Zelda: Wind Waker
Metroid Prime
Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes
Soul Calibur II


----------



## korican04 (Apr 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wii Play is totally worth it for the extra controller, DEFINITELY.
> 
> Zelda and Super Paper Mario are definite buys.
> 
> ...


Alright sweet, in addition i'll get the wii play, super smash bros. melee , zelda wind walker, metroid prime, and madden wii. 
Is double dash recommended, i loved mario kart and mario kart 64. 
I have a ps2 so i already have the soul calibur and metal gear games for it.
Oh is there a list a old school games for the VC?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2007)

Get Mario Kart 64 for the VC, it's better than Double Dash...

Personal VC Favs
Bomberman '93
Donkey Kong
Galaga
Gunstar Heroes
Legend of Zelda
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Punch-Out!!
Star Fox 64
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario World
Virtua Fighter 2

Other Great Classics Available
Contra III: The Alien Wars
Donkey Kong Country
Ecco the Dolphin
Excitebike
F-Zero
Kid Icarus
Mario Bros.
Sim City
Sonic the Hedgehog
Super Castlevania IV
Tecmo Bowl

Full List .


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2007)

Punch Out is a must buy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 25, 2007)

MK64 is missing shit that was in the original version, as is Kid Icarus.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2007)

Point? Still awesome sauce...


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> MK64 is missing shit that was in the original version, as is Kid Icarus.



just buy the original game at a local pawn shop xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2007)

Starfox 64 I soo bought that when it came to the VC good memories


----------



## Hylian (Apr 25, 2007)

has anyone seen the new scan for DragonQuest IX?



i thought it was action-rpg, but i guess not, since there's screens here that show similar battles to DQ VIII. maybe those action-rpg stuff we saw were minigames?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Why can't it be on the Wii


----------



## Hylian (Apr 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why can't it be on the Wii



maybe the next one will be. they're just doing it for the DS now since it's the most popular system, but Wii's seems to be doing very good in Japan (here too, but we don't matter when it comes to DQ)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love to play it on a console, i really can't play RPG's on my Handhelds. I mean i'll try but on consoles i can play no problem. Owell i'll still get it to support DQ!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2007)

ya those pictures do seem like its a turned based type. Unless if that was not co op. Maybe co op is just action based?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2007)

I think seeing DQX on the Wii is likely. It seems they're just going where the sales are, so by the time that rolls around I bet the Wii will be leading the pack...

Of course it won't be near the DS sales, so maybe it'll just hang around the handhelds and the Wii will get stuff like Swords. Who knows...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2007)

Kira Up-Close


Translation about the DQ9 stuff and what not.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _NINTENDO POSTS RECORD YEAR ON STRONG NINTENDO DS SALES, BREAKTHROUGH RECEPTION FOR WII_ 



Nintendo Co., Ltd., today reported final consolidated fiscal year revenues of 966.5 billion yen and operating profits of 226.0 billion yen for the year ending March 31, 2007, an increase of 90 percent and 150 percent, respectively, over the same period one year ago. Both numbers are record highs for the company.

The results are due largely to *full-year sales of more than 23 million portable Nintendo DS™ systems globally*, along with *123 million Nintendo DS games*. Since introduction, the Nintendo DS has now eclipsed *lifetime sales of 40 million* systems.

In addition, in *less than five months* since introduction, the company *sold 5.84 million of its new Wii™* home video game systems globally, virtually every one snapped up immediately by consumers, along with nearly *29 million Wii games*. Wii has taken a step toward becoming a cultural phenomenon, appealing widely to both avid and previously disinterested game-playing audiences.

For the fiscal year beginning April 1, 2007, *Nintendo projects sales of 14 million Wii systems and 55 million games worldwide.* The company projects sales of 22 million Nintendo DS hardware unit sales and 130 million software units sales.


^If they really pull off 14 million more sales in the next year...holy crap...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

40 Million DS systems sold...theres just...just fucking wow...that's all


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2007)

Seriously, and they're saying they're gonna sell another 22 million over the next year? Holy crap, I would think the market would saturate at some point...

Those projections are insane, I wonder if the success is getting to Nintendo's head. If they can really pull those numbers though they have a chance of conquering the world again...

Edit:



*Spoiler*: _Wii Guitar Mockups_


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

22 Million more? WOW. Man well gotta hand it to nintendo, seems like they really did there shit right this time.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Seriously, and they're saying they're gonna sell another 22 million over the next year? Holy crap, I would think the market would saturate at some point...
> 
> Those projections are insane, I wonder if the success is getting to Nintendo's head. If they can really pull those numbers though they have a chance of conquering the world again...
> 
> ...



the mockups look really cool hopefully it'll end up something like that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

> Ubi's Big Wii Hits
> Rayman Raving Rabbids and Red Steel sell nearly a million copies each on Wii.
> by IGN Staff
> 
> ...




Nice for ubisoft, shows at least more than just first party stuff will hit a million +


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Red Steel>>Rayman?

....What fucking people are actually buying Red Steel? I want to know so I can block them from ever communicating with me.

Isn't that also like, the best selling Non-Nintendo game on the Wii too?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

^ red steel if you can get past the little control stuff its not bad. But ya both games are the highest non nintendo selling games then EA has quite a few big sellers.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2007)

because most Wii buyers would think Rayman would be boring if you only play by yourself hell even I bought Red Steel and was dissapointed (like goku said the controllers were kinda bad but besides that it's an ok game) but I wont sell the game I'm saving to buy Ray Man in a few days


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ....What fucking people are actually buying Red Steel? I want to know so I can block them from ever communicating with me.


I bought it.  

I honestly enjoyed it, it was something different enough that besides the glitches it was fun to play through. I did take it back for SPM though...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ red steel if you can get past the little control stuff its not bad.



When you have to deal, accept, and get used to a game technicality to enjoy the game, it's not a good game.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2007)

^The sword fighting was probably the part I enjoyed most xDD even though it didnt always follow my command >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> When you have to deal, accept, and get used to a game technicality to enjoy the game, it's not a good game.



Not true, there's plenty of games i had to get use to, and once i did loved it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not true, there's plenty of games i had to get use to, and once i did loved it



So this explains why you like Sonic.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So this explains why you like Sonic.



I enjoy em yeah. I don't see why that's a problem with people...I hate Metriod prime but for some reason i get "Wtf troll" Why cause i dislike it? Doesn't make sense


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Metroid Prime, regardless if you find it fun, is a well developed game.

The recent Sonic games, regardless if you find them fun, are poorly developed games.

There is the difference.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoy em yeah. I don't see why that's a problem with people...I hate Metriod prime but for some reason i get "Wtf troll" Why cause i dislike it? Doesn't make sense



Because that == failure?

Now MP2 I understand, that just seemed to drag on. But the original is a classic and often cited as one of the best games of all time I notice...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great, but everyone has a opinion. Like people thought 300 was amazing, i thought it was ok. Some movies or games i find great or amazing othere's don't like. Simple as that everyone has opinions. Nmaster you have naruto as one of your top games, so you can see where i'm coming from.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

woah 




> *Bandai Namco sold Monolith Soft to Nintendo*



.
 PR in pdf / Japanese

LINK


Nintendo gets 80% of Monolith stock and Bandai Namco retains 16%


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2007)

300 for homos


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Who's monolith?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Who's monolith?





aka - rpg makers. Which is what nintendo needs most.




> Nintendo Acquires Xenosaga Developer
> Namco transfers its hold in Monolith.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh nice. Now only if they made XenoGEARS instead of crap like Xenosaga


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2007)

Or make a nice mech game.  I love my Gundam (can't wait for 0079 Wii this July), but I want variety.  And make Baten Kaitos 3 already, like now.

EDIT:  Just thought of something... KOS-MOS in Brawl is now possible. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh nice. Now only if they made XenoGEARS instead of crap like Xenosaga



...They made both.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2007)

Some Gundam 0079 Wii videos



Can't fucking wait! >__<

And if I read the top page right, I think it says 2 players. O_o


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2007)

.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ...They made both.



I think you misread like all my post  

I meant make Xenogears go on, instead of making more xenosaga's. 

@Aman - Let's be serious, who in there right mind doesn't love super smash?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

thats not that point, the point is they where a major RPG maker for really just sony consoles. NOw the fact that there owned by nintendo they can make RPGS for a nintendo consoles which GC and N64 lacked. Plus there games sold well to so that means they have a fanbase at least with there games.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 27, 2007)

> Speaking in a recent podcast Kojima is quoted as saying that the Wii bruiser feels "very complete", "a lot of fun" and claims that it could be released tomorrow, selling millions if Nintendo desired to be so radical



That's good to hear. Then we're good to go for '07, shouldn't be any delays.

ONE of Nintendo's big franchises will get delayed to '08, it seems almost a sure thing. As long as it's not Smash I can deal with it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That's good to hear. Then we're good to go for '07, shouldn't be any delays.
> 
> ONE of Nintendo's big franchises will get delayed to '08, it seems almost a sure thing. As long as it's not Smash I can deal with it...



That Kirby game? :/


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @Aman - Let's be serious, who in there right mind doesn't love super smash?


Well, it's SSBB news and we haven't had those in a while. Anything on it will make me happy atm. 


nmaster64 said:


> That's good to hear. Then we're good to go for '07, shouldn't be any delays.
> 
> ONE of Nintendo's big franchises will get delayed to '08, it seems almost a sure thing. As long as it's not Smash I can deal with it...


As long as SMG and SSBB aren't delayed, I'm cool. SMG will definitely not be delayed since the time of release has been confirmed many times, but I'm worried about SSBB.


----------



## Cy (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe they will bring the DS Xenosaga game over now (They didn't right?). 

Even better- maybe they will port Xenogears so you can get it with Wii points, if Monolith made that, too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

na CY they did not they will though I do not see why not.


plus I thought some nintendo rep in France or some forien mag let lose on the fact that Mario is coming out in October and Smash In December. Nintendo Is smart and this E3 is going to be big for them because of all the info on there big games there holding back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus I thought some nintendo rep in France or some forien mag let lose on the fact that Mario is coming out in October and Smash In December. Nintendo Is smart and this E3 is going to be big for them because of all the info on there big games there holding back.



That was Japan I believe.

That's why I posted a few pages back, oh, we will get it either before Japan like with NSMB and Z:TP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

^ Ah It was japan, I just forgot which one said it ( kinda tired) but ya plus we are supposed to get some big news on metriod prime 3 , well thats what IGN's Wii cheif editor says anyways.


O ya on the news front




> Originally taken from Gaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Wait here...developing or publishing?!?

HOLY FUCK that is a shitload of games.

Lol @ the fact I only know/care for roughly a dozen or so.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wait here...developing or publishing?!?
> 
> HOLY FUCK that is a shitload of games.
> 
> Lol @ the fact I only know/care for roughly a dozen or so.




ya there developing. It is quite a bit but not unexpected just because the overwhelming popularity of both consoles.


Online fire emblem will make me one happy consumer!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

As long as it isn't on a console, it's fine.

They have shown since FE5 on the SNES that a console FE beyond the SNES era = inferior to even the NES games.

Also EDITNESS: Seriously I am honestly doubting they have 124 games in *development*.

That SERIOUSLY has to count Virtual Console and third-parties to some degree.

Because seriously, you'd be lucky if Nintendo developed 15 good games a year for almost half a decade of the last 2 generations, and now it changes into over triple that?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Seriously I am honestly doubting they have 124 games in *development*.
> 
> That SERIOUSLY has to count Virtual Console and third-parties to some degree.



124 sounds about right for all 3rd-party games...

Also, on something being delayed, I think it will either be SMG or MP3...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

the above figure he was talking about the 300,000,000 for software... the games they mentioned where IN HOUSE aka first party.


( I mean I posted the whole article in the spoiler )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh, you did?

Figures, I didn't open no spoiler >:3

So what, they expect to sell 300 million games period, or first party?

Because if it's the latter...it would be like trying to reach Pluto/Dwarf Planet with a 2ft ladder and a twizzler.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

nope total it said in the article  300,000,000 software sold is nuts either way.


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2007)

Nintendo Would Love To Add Kutaragi To Their Team

No thanks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 28, 2007)

Ewwwwww....

No.


----------



## Kayo (Apr 28, 2007)

Aman said:


> Nintendo Would Love To Add Kutaragi To Their Team
> 
> No thanks.



......
**** NO!


----------



## Razza (Apr 28, 2007)

No. Get That sony shit out of there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

*Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Gameplay Videos*












> EGM Rumours Update, Bonk’s Return, Kingdom Hearts
> In the latest issue of EGM, Rumour has it that Hudson is hard at work on developing a brand new installment of the Bonk franchise for the Wii. Chances are this rumour could be true as Bonk’s Adventure on the Virtual Console has been a success and Hudson has had intentions to revive the character. Not to mention the fact that classics like NiGHTS and Crash Bandicoot are making a return, it seems possible that Bonk may return as well.
> 
> Also another rumour has it that the next Kingdom Hearts title would be a spin off, but it would be released on a “hearty console”, which one could speculate to be the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2007)

Wait...are you saying that Mushroom Kingdom Hearts might NOT be an April Fools joke?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2007)

^ WE can only hope 

its from EGM as a rumor so I'm not sure how to take it


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2007)

Basically don't hold your breath until SE says something about it.  I'd put more money on an FF13 spinoff on the Wii right now over that.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd put my money down we'll see XIII spinoffs on every gaming system in production.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2007)

NGage yeah?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> NGage yeah?



Sure why not they got 10 years they said to drain the FF13 line


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'd put my money down we'll see XIII spinoffs on every gaming system in production.



Heh even the piece of crap good for nothing Gizmondo??


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2007)

I wouldn't put anything past WhoreEnix right now...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ WE can only hope



Lets hope it isn't.


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2007)

damn im trying to get a wii but its all sold out where I am from.  And I do not want to pay extra for Ebay.


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay People , 
I want to buy in 2 weeks a Nintendo Wii.
With Zelda Twilight Princess.

What are you personal opinions ?
Is the Wii compared to PS 3 and XBOX 360 better with the "FUN"?
Not Graphic because i heard the Wii Hardware is compared to Xbox and PS2.

I want  buy 2 Games ,  Super Smash Bros. Brawl and
Zelda Twilight Princess.

What other Named Series are coming for the Wii ? Metal Gear Solid maybe ?

Because i saw In a Trailer of Smash Bros Brawl Snake.
The Last i had a Console was the N64 and Games like Zelda Ocarina of Time or Smash Brothers were godlike.

and how is the control of this New Wii Controller ? It's annoying or it's good


- Sephiroth


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2007)

Found this on IGN insider boards and good post NMaster 


* RE: Umbrella Chronicles: "Massage to players" and other M3G@TON$! [video]
*

 Famitsu, developer interview right here.

Some very interesting plot information for this cool looking rails-shooter. BUT beware! - there are some shock revelations about how this Wii project began...

Keep in mind that they promise they're working hard to entertain dedicated fans of the series, and that they're releasing RE4 Wiimake - so they're not ruling out that kind of "complicated" game play for the Wii altogether.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> Okay People ,
> I want to buy in 2 weeks a Nintendo Wii.
> With Zelda Twilight Princess.
> 
> ...


Well if you wanna buy a Wii in two weeks super smash is out of the question, otherwise i'd be picking one up with you  

For which is better in terms of system go for whatever you like. At the moment the 360 has the strongest libaray for true "Games" as in full blown games. Wii has a few heavy hitter and so does PS3 but in the end PS3 has more ports *Which i don't always Mind, Fight Nite 3 PS3  >>> XBOX 360 version* but Wii has more games, though alot share the "Mini-game" Fate. At the moment if your a hardcore gamer i wouldn't say "Don't get 360" Because really it's the best thing out there in terms of pure action/adventure game selection. But if you want something new, and don't mind a few heavy hitters only and like minigames go for Wii. And if you want a PS3 just remember that it's short on games, a few real good games, some ok, some ports, but it's library doesn't touch the 360's yet. 

The controller from what i used *Only maybe 8 hours, so don't take my word for it* Is easy to use, and it's fun. My opinion was it was going to be stupid before i played it but after playing it is fun. The only gripe i have is i couldn't stand to use it more then like a hour, but this again could be the game. I already PLAYED DBZ:BT2 on PS2 so i got bored quickly. But yeah the controller is fun and easy to use. 

And nope no new Metal gear announced though the creator said he was interested in Wii. 

Hope i helped! 

P.S. I would never rebunk you Nmaster


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2007)

*Nintendo Announces 2007 Wii Lineup*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Nintendo officially states that the following games will be coming out for Wii in Japan in 2007:
> 
> * Donkey Kong Taru Jet Race (DK Jet or DK Bongo Blast, US) - June 28, 2007
> * Wii Health Pack -- 2007
> ...








They ARE developing 45 Wii titles, confirmed by Matt. 



> Furthermore, Nintendo's 2007 Wii schedule consists of only 13 titles -- a far cry from the 45 projects the company has in development.



If all of those titles come to Europe in 2007 too...

<333333333


----------



## Kayo (May 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Found this on IGN insider boards and good post NMaster
> 
> 
> * RE: Umbrella Chronicles: "Massage to players" and other M3G@TON$! [video]
> ...



I loved the RE series and had respect for Kawata, but now it's all gone. "Wii users like easiness"? He is fucking out of his mind, just because casuals are interested in Wii doesn't mean that hardcore players don't have to system. I was looking forward to this game, but it seems like it is going to be the shit game many said it would, just a horror shooter. So no REC for me and a big middle finger up for Kawata.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

..Fuck you Nintendo.

Giving us Project H.A.M.M.E.R., Mario Party, and DK Jet...where the FUCK is Kirby Adventure? ;_____;

I'VE BEEN WAITING TWO YEARS FOR IT DAMMIT.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ..Fuck you Nintendo.
> 
> Giving us Project H.A.M.M.E.R., Mario Party, and DK Jet...where the FUCK is Kirby Adventure? ;_____;
> 
> I'VE BEEN WAITING TWO YEARS FOR IT DAMMIT.



It's hidden in the rest of the 45... XD  But seriously, it is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

It better come out this year, god dammit.

Seriously, 4 player Kirby Superstar like gameplay = godly win.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 1, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Nintendo Announces 2007 Wii Lineup*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow i don't trust this.......

just a PR marketing tool to keep the wii momentum going....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

^ well the thing is its only for japan thats not an America list. Plus other PR people did say that mario galaxy and Smash will be coming out this year no doubt . Not to mention myiyamoto did say this year for Mario.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 1, 2007)

You can't blame anyone to be skeptical about this...

since well... this is nintendo we're talking about... the same company that only managed to get at most to high profile nintendo developed GC games a year.....in most times just one...and they are promising 3 now???... 

the hasn't been a high profile game besides zelda (and that's just a GC port) since launch...

they are afraid to loose momentum as ppl begin to realize that they bought a machine that only has ports... of psp games...

this announcement was bound to happen... i just won't hold my breath to it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

they are sooo not  losing momentum  at all especially in japan ( if you been keeping up with the sales charts) Plus Super Paper mario would be considered a high profile game.

thing is most of these games have been in development for over 2 years a pop.


Only one I'm skeptical about is Metriod the other two will truly come out this year without a shot of a doubt from all the interveiws and what not I have been reading.


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Somehow i don't trust this.......
> 
> just a PR marketing tool to keep the wii momentum going....


You're odd.


----------



## NinjaM (May 1, 2007)

Kami I think your way off. I don't think they woulda made the announcement if everything wasn't in line to have those out this year. Nintendo doesn't like to build up hype via official announcements, because then they lose credibility. They let the developers and PR people talk, and then when they can't keep those promises they just blame the person and point out how there was no official announcement. Individuals screw up, the company itself is flawless, lol.

I think we'll definitely see those games release this year...in Japan...

...but seriously, heaven forbid ONE game slips to 2008...


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

MY PEOPLE of nintendo. How are we doing? Hows is everyone enjoying there Wii?


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like bs to me to keep the momemtum going.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

Tears said:


> Sounds like bs to me to keep the momemtum going.



Oh it's you again, the one I almost facepalmed at.

Not surprising comment you got there either.

In b4 you say it's to prevent Japan from being Sony Land, or stupid stuff like that you went on about some pages ago with.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> they are sooo not  losing momentum  at all especially in japan ( if you been keeping up with the sales charts) Plus Super Paper mario would be considered a high profile game.
> 
> thing is most of these games have been in development for over 2 years a pop.
> 
> ...



just to clarify this, i said "keep momentum" not that they are  losing it....

that's my story and i'm sticking to it.  

PS. SPM is a gamecube game. doesn't count.


----------



## NinjaM (May 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> SPM is a gamecube game. doesn't count.



That's funny, I could swear my disc had more than a 2-inch radius...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That's funny, I could swear my disc had more than a 2-inch radius...



I think he is referring to the fact Nintendo cycles games that were to be on the GC to the Wii.

Like they have done with the SNES>N64 and N64>GC.

It's nothing new, because it's a better idea for them to send out games on a newer system that have started development earlier than a fresh, ground up game for the console.

They've always done stuff like that, and I don't see why now people are like 'omg teh system faisl 4 dis'


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Anyone get spiderman for wii? Wanna see how it is, they had it at the store but me no have wii so i didn't get.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> just to clarify this, i said "keep momentum" not that they are  losing it....
> 
> that's my story and i'm sticking to it.
> 
> PS. SPM is a gamecube game. doesn't count.



Then FF 13 for PS3 does not count either hence it was originally a PS2 game. Or how about Too human that was originally a GC game or how about Eternal Darkness that was a Nintendo 64 game originally


----------



## NinjaM (May 1, 2007)

*Random Wii lawlz post!*


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Then *FF 13 for PS3* does not count either hence it was originally a PS2 game. Or how about Too human that was originally a GC game or how about Eternal Darkness that was a Nintendo 64 game originally



Was it really? I thought it was announced 12 was the last of PS2. Just a random question


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

White Engine and FFXIII were originally PS2 things, yes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

new vc games? kof..... im just waiting...


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Then FF 13 for PS3 does not count either hence it was originally a PS2 game. Or how about Too human that was originally a GC game or how about Eternal Darkness that was a Nintendo 64 game originally



Ehhh..... i guess it is... that wasn't a PS3 whatever > Wii...

it is just what it is a GC game (SPM) was just slapped into the wii...

which complements my argument... there are not wii games (built from the ground up) that compels me to buy it... and from what i read/heard there are many ppl realizing that after they bought it...

hence it's logical that nintendo would make that announcement... even if they are not going to hold on to it....


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Ehhh..... i guess it is... that wasn't a PS3 whatever > Wii...
> 
> it is just what it is a GC game (SPM) was just slapped into the wii...
> 
> ...


Sales are actually going up, it's the fastest selling console in over a decade and the cheapest one. Nintendo didn't put down much money on the hardware, so naturally they'll focus on software (as Iwata stated several times).

Regretting console purchases in the beginning of a console's life is hella normal. What has happened as you can tell from how well the consoles are selling, what people are realizing is that they don't need True HD and all that. If the Wii was selling as much as the other two or less than the others then I might understand you. But that's far from how it is... 

The Wii sold 7 times more than the PS3 last week in Japan and six times more the week before that. And which console is having supply issues?

And about the announcement, you do know that MP3 and SSBB were launch titles originally? And Kojima recently played SSBB against the game's director and said that the game feels very complete and could sell millions of copies if it was released today. 

Anyways, .


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> Sales are actually going up, it's the fastest selling console in over a decade and the cheapest one. Nintendo didn't put down much money on the hardware, so naturally they'll focus on software (as Iwata stated several times).
> 
> Regretting console purchases in the beginning of a console's life is hella normal. What has happened as you can tell from how well the consoles are selling, what people are realizing is that they don't need True HD and all that. If the Wii was selling as much as the other two or less than the others then I might understand you. But that's far from how it is...
> 
> ...



This guy Aman loves to throw Nintendo's success in Sony and Microsoft faces.  We get it already.  Nintendo is the winner you bastard


----------



## Kayo (May 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone get spiderman for wii? Wanna see how it is, they had it at the store but me no have wii so i didn't get.



I was going to get it until I heard that they were so lazy that they didn't even put the sewers and the subways in it. The storylines for the Wii verison are also botchered down to 5 instead of 10 like the PC/PS3/360. Like that isn't enough, you cant swim etc. Simply put, the Wii verison sucks.

EDIT: Oh and the reasons for all this is that it was developed by Viscarious Visions instead of Treyarch.


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> This guy Aman loves to throw Nintendo's success in Sony and Microsoft faces.  We get it already.  Nintendo is the winner you bastard


I'm just repeating what everyone should understand...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> I'm just repeating what everyone should understand...



And they aren't


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> I'm just repeating what everyone should understand...



Yeah, but does this mean the system is better? Nope


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2007)

That's up to each one of us to decide for ourselves...


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

Indeed it is


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2007)

No...it's not...

Everyone knows it is only what I deem the best that is truly thus...

...and of course...the best system is most definitely...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...you know what I'm about to say, don't you?
*Spoiler*: __ 



So, of course...it's...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Atari


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

Of course, who would disagree with that? No one...NO ONE.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

...That is not the SNES......


GTFO.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 3, 2007)

I have a winner


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have a winner



Fuck Kutaragi... there's your 4D gamming s


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have a winner



this stuff was awesome! I used it all the time to get really bad headaches so I can stay home from school


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this stuff was awesome! I used it all the time to get really bad headaches so I can stay home from school



WHAT???... my brother bought it for $20 and even at that price we regret it.....

nothing good came out of that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> nothing good came out of that.



Wario Land VB.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wario Land VB.



Like i said... nothing good came out of that... 

anyways back to the wii.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wario Land VB.



that game freakiin SUCKED..... 

The power glove was better...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> that game freakiin SUCKED.....
> 
> The power glove was better...



That was fucking horrible your playing with power more like your playing with mother fucking dog shit. At least with the VB the game were playable.


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2007)

Midway Promises Two Unannounced Wii Exclusive Games


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2007)

I wonder what those other two games are


----------



## NinjaM (May 4, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> That was fucking horrible your playing with power more like your playing with mother fucking dog shit. At least with the VB the game were playable.



TurboGrafx FTW, amirite Johnny Turbo!?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> TurboGrafx FTW, amirite Johnny Turbo!?



You are right.  Remember people never buy a Sega game from the Wii's virtuale console cause every time you do a baby dies.(probably)


Any ways I'm interested in what Midway has do you think there new or old?


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 4, 2007)

Moutain Dew and Pepsi don't stand a chance now.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2007)

Agh, fail.  It should be with Pepsi.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Agh, fail.  It should be with Pepsi.



No Pepsi is down with Sony =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> No Pepsi is down with Sony =)



So this explains why I feel Coke>>Pepsi.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So this explains why I feel Coke>>Pepsi.



Blasphemy.  Coke can never be better than Pepsi.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So this explains why I feel Coke>>Pepsi.



OMGZ, coke over pepsi, crazyness


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Blasphemy.  Coke can never be better than Pepsi.



QFT.  

So this means,
Wii=Coke products
PS3=Pepsi
360=Mountain Dew (isn't this a Pepsi product?)


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2007)

NO mountain dew sucks, 360 is spirit cause it's good but sometimes goes flat *Dies*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Actually Mountain Dew did join with Xbox 360 but anyway somebody please post some Wii related news.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2007)

First off LucasArts are bringing Lego Star Wars 1 and Lego Star Wars 2 to Wii, in a compilation.

The sequal to the theme park sim (I think that's what it was) Thrillville is coming to Wii as well.

And a game titled "Pool Party", which is a pool game, is coming to Wii from South Peak.

Wiiiiiiiii


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And a game titled "Pool Party"



I can already see what will happen if that game offers online....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 4, 2007)

Mountain Dew is the only great product pepsi made!


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

Mountain Dew freakin rules...

Sadly, it lowers a man's sperm count... (said so on scientific proof)

I think mountain dew code red ruled...


----------



## NinjaM (May 4, 2007)

Question 'bout the sodas...

So who gets the king of them all, Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 5, 2007)

I personally think It would be Crush but this I only due to my own taste.



Donkey Show said:


> First off LucasArts are bringing Lego Star Wars 1 and Lego Star Wars 2 to Wii, in a compilation.
> 
> The sequal to the theme park sim (I think that's what it was) Thrillville is coming to Wii as well.
> 
> ...



Interesting though It Is a Wii make so who knows how Its gonna play.

This ones doomed to fail hard.

Wonder what this ones gonna be about?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Mountain Dew freakin rules...
> 
> Sadly, it lowers a man's sperm count... (said so on scientific proof)
> 
> I think mountain dew code red ruled...



Actually if you think about it thats a good thing well if your to cheap to get condoms 

ok thats going far off topic 


and Wow does spider man 3 game blow on all systems. Wow I played all of them ( even the DS one) and I cannot believe they released such a bad game


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Actually if you think about it thats a good thing well if your to cheap to get condoms
> 
> ok thats going far off topic
> 
> ...



I disagree, i enjoy it alot on PS3. I also tried the 360 version and the DS. Both are fun. There not really that terrible. The graphics aren't up to par and there are a few framerate issues but i still enjoy it. Owell can't please everyone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

Frame rate issues, alot of glitches, gameplay mechanics are somewhat broken. god I pitty the people who purchased that game. But to each his own I played it and I agree with the majority of reviews that are coming out with it. 


O god Ps2 version is soo funny alot of glitches lol.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Frame rate issues, alot of glitches, gameplay mechanics are somewhat broken. god I pitty the people who purchased that game. But to each his own I played it and I agree with the majority of reviews that are coming out with it.
> 
> 
> O god Ps2 version is soo funny alot of glitches lol.



I was really hyped for this game and was asking Crazy about it like everyday, but I guess I wont take the chance and buy the game.  My friend bought it and said it's alright, and he'll just let me hold it when he is done.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Frame rate issues, alot of glitches, gameplay mechanics are somewhat broken. god I pitty the people who purchased that game. But to each his own I played it and I agree with the majority of reviews that are coming out with it.
> 
> 
> O god Ps2 version is soo funny alot of glitches lol.



And this is coming from someone who enjoyed Vanguard? Give me a fucking break  

It doesn't have "That" many glitchs. The gameplay isn't broken, in which way? When i X i jump, when i press Square i punch, and it's responsive. Framerate issue isn't as bad as the reviews make it out to be, if there so bad i wouldn't be able to get through it.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 5, 2007)

Fellow Wii Devotee here...



"Shion" said:


> Mountain Dew freakin rules...
> 
> Sadly, it lowers a man's sperm count... (said so on scientific proof)
> 
> I think mountain dew code red ruled...



Aye, Code Red is indeed the greatest (drinking a can of it right now, in fact). Birth Control never tasted so good before (not that I've ever before tasted any other forms). However, it would seem that they might be phasing it out. Every place I know of that used to carry it on their fountain has replaced it with something else (most often Diet Mountain Dew). However, there's been no announcements and you can usually still find in most stores... so here's hoping it's not going away completely.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

Thing is Vanguard got alot of fixes since launch etc plus MMORPGS are somwhat different. This is a one time deal no fixes etc.  Your best bet is to rent the spider man 3 games for either console and the ps2 one is the one thats majority broken in alot of areas though the other iterations of the game are not good . Good to me is 7 range spider man 3 falls into the 5's easily.

Cyber Celebrity I played all of the veirsons ( not so much the handhelds I did not have much time ) this is a rent me first type game you will regret dropping 50/60 bucks on it if you went out and purchased it right away. play it at a friends house first or rent it. 

Thats all I will talk about the game , I played it ever since thrusday till I got back today across different platforms.

This is coming from a big spidey fan to it saddens me really then again to be expected they launched so many versions of the game at once I doubt the game got that much attention. ( hell spidy falls through a wall in one area in the PS2 one)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And this is coming from someone who enjoyed Vanguard? Give me a fucking break



And this is coming from the man who liked the worst Sonic game of the decade? Give me a fucking Snickers.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

pawned^^

anyways.... i actually thought spider man 3 game was ok. 

it could be amped up, but spidey fans will like it anyway.

the movie rocked...


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> And this is coming from the man who liked the worst Sonic game of the decade? Give me a fucking Snickers.



Wait, he liked Sonic R?


----------



## Kayo (May 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> And this is coming from the man who liked the worst Sonic game of the decade? Give me a fucking Snickers.



 

Well spiderman was okay, I was expecting much more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wait, he liked Sonic R?



Thats like, the third worst sonic game ever.

That didn't come out this decade though...>_>


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Thats like, the third worst sonic game ever.
> 
> That didn't come out this decade though...>_>



1997 biotch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

...Touche.

But Sonic Next [Lol @ the name Sonic fans gave it] a.k.a. Sonic the Hedgehog is the second worst Sonic game to date.

And the worst Sonic game ever is any and all versions of Sonic Spinball.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

I enjoyed Sonic Spinball thank you...when I was like 7...

Sonic Next-gen takes the cake for worst Sonic game ever I think...

Sonic 1 and 2 are still my favorites I think...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

Wanna stake your life that Spinball is good?

The Game Gear version is possibly the worst version of anything.

But apparently, I completely forgot Sonic the Hedgehog Genesis.

God that game was so bad...


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wanna stake your life that Spinball is good?


No way, I know it's bad. I went back and played it when I rented one of the collections and couldn't for the life of me figure out why the hell I loved it so much as a kid. But the fact is, I did. 

For storyline alone Sonic Next deserves to burn in hades though...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No way, I know it's bad. I went back and played it when I rented one of the collections and couldn't for the life of me figure out why the hell I loved it so much as a kid. But the fact is, I did.
> 
> For storyline alone Sonic Next deserves to burn in hades though...




 thats pretty good lol. 

I cannot wait to beat sonic at the long jump with lugi in that new olimpic game! lol.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No way, I know it's bad. I went back and played it when I rented one of the collections and couldn't for the life of me figure out why the hell I loved it so much as a kid. But the fact is, I did.
> 
> For storyline alone Sonic Next deserves to burn in hades though...



I love that strip I thought I was one of the only Fanboys fans on the fourm.

Any ways I rented Spider-man 3 today on the Wii. Despite what the reviewers said It Isn't to bad so far. The only problem I have with it Is the Cut Scenes look odd at points and good at others.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

That plotline didn't really bother me.

The entire concept and it's execution did though.

Let alone it doesn't allow you to play through at any chapter and work from there after you beat the game, like you could in Heroes and Adventure 2.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I love that strip I thought I was one of the only Fanboys fans on the fourm.


I'm a mod on the F@NB0Y$ forums.  



Johnny Turbo said:


> Any ways I rented Spider-man 3 today on the Wii. Despite what the reviewers said It Isn't to bad so far. The only problem I have with it Is the Cut Scenes look odd at points and good at others.



>.< I wanted to try this out on Wii so bad, but I just got forced into getting Tiger Woods instead 'cause I gotta write the review... -____-


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm a mod on the F@NB0Y$ forums.
> 
> 
> 
> >.< I wanted to try this out on Wii so bad, but I just got forced into getting Tiger Woods instead 'cause I gotta write the review... -____-



Oh thats cool.

Tough luck I've heared some preety bad to mild reviews about It.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm a mod on the F@NB0Y$ forums.
> 
> 
> *
> >.< I wanted to try this out on Wii so bad, but I just got forced into getting Tiger Woods instead 'cause I gotta write the review..*. -____-



Ah that sucks missed out on a good game.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

the game is naturally for wii^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2007)

Everyone should just lower their hopes drastically for Spiderman 3 and not feel so bad after giving it a shot.  A win-win situation. XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Ok.

I need to hear that SSBB will be coming before december....

PLEASE!!!

I will go crazy


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the game is naturally for wii^^^



What game is?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok.
> 
> I need to hear that SSBB will be coming before december....
> 
> ...




Yes it will come out this year. Considering the game is basically finished from what Koijma said of it anyways not to mention that on the Wii's 2007 lineup list in japan smash is on it. This list does hold worthy note because it was a list to there share holders and what not. 


So all in all Smash will come out this year.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 6, 2007)

Yes, as SSJ3_GOKU said, whether or not the game will come out this year is not the question (at least not for Japan, anyways). The real question is whether or not Sonic will be in it, if you ask me. There hasn't been any real information on the title in a long time, and that's been the big question ever since it was discovered that Snake would be in it and that there'd be 1-2 more other company characters in it. In fact, one could argue that there hasn't been any real new at all since that first massive announcement.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 6, 2007)

Well, with the way things look, I would say he has a big chance of being included.

- Mario and Sonic are already in two games together
- Miyamoto and Sakurai from Nintendo want Sonic in
- Yojiro Ogawa, the guy who has worked on the Wii Sonic, wants him in too

If they don't include him, they better include Simon Belmont at least.


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2007)

SMG will definitely be released this year since it's their biggest title at the moment (imo).

I'm really worried about SSBB though, while I really want it and realize that Kojima said that it feels very complete, I just don't wanna get my hopes up. 

I mean, SSBB better be released this year.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

i wonder... if we get too excited, and then it turns out that the game is broken.

Like spider man 3


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2007)

I was never excited about Spider-Man 3. >_<

It's a game based on a movie, they don't need to make it great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 6, 2007)

lol Good point aman 


I think Mario Galaxy and Smash will come out for sure this year I honestly think Mario will come out in october and Smash in the first week of decemeber.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, with the way things look, I would say he has a big chance of being included.
> 
> - Mario and Sonic are already in two games together
> - Miyamoto and Sakurai from Nintendo want Sonic in
> ...



I vote for Big the Cat.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

What big cat?^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What big cat?^^^



Good, you don't know who he is. XD

Anyway...



Release date July 12th in Japan, you know this game is mine already.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

I demand a link....


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol Good point aman


It's obvious, it's why almost all games that are based on movies suck. It's not because the developers can't do better.


> I think Mario Galaxy and Smash will come out for sure this year I honestly think Mario will come out in october and Smash in the first week of decemeber.


Depends on Metroid Prime 3. If it gets released around August or gets delayed until next year then I think that will work. Matt said that they would reveal more about MP3 later this month, so hopefully that's possible.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

mp3 has been delayed for too long...


----------



## NinjaM (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I demand a link....






"Shion" said:


> mp3 has been delayed for too long...


You wouldn't think that if you had played it...there is so much potential there I want them to squeeze out every last drop...

And remember that FPS's made after MP3 will all probably be copying what Nintendo does, so if they do it wrong, we'll have crappy FPS's for years to come. For this reason alone I think MP3 is Nintendo's most important title in terms of how good it needs to be...


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

thats true^

i was never a huge fan of metroid though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> *It's obvious, it's why almost all games that are based on movies suck. It's not because the developers can't do better.*
> 
> Depends on Metroid Prime 3. If it gets released around August or gets delayed until next year then I think that will work. Matt said that they would reveal more about MP3 later this month, so hopefully that's possible.



Except spidy was actually good, and it's the same for anime games. Most suck but somehow Naruto games are good.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 6, 2007)

Im posting via my wii

cool


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

... youre a bit lare^.

lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 6, 2007)

..Not Big.....

He would just be another Pichu but slower, and fatter.

And EVERY move he would do would have him say "Hold on Froggie, I'm coming" in that slow retarded voice.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I vote for Big the Cat.



I vote that he never existed in my mind.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 6, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> I vote that he never existed in my mind.



You, me, and most of the universe.


----------



## Zenou (May 6, 2007)

Link removed

Can anyone get that working? I can't.


----------



## RockLee (May 7, 2007)

Man. This thread is small. Looks like y'all need me. School's over for me, by the way.

AND GUESS WHO HAS A WII


----------



## NinjaM (May 7, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Man. This thread is small. Looks like y'all need me. School's over for me, by the way.
> 
> AND GUESS WHO HAS A WII



Me?  

That's right, I've had one for months!


----------



## Aman (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## RockLee (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to stab you guys... 

Check the Wii Code Thread, it's been updated. Look at #1. >D


----------



## Clovis15 (May 7, 2007)

I'd put a Wii Code up, but craptacular dial-up service means my Wii does not go online for the time being.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 7, 2007)

I've owned the Wii since Christmas but my parents still haven't hooked up Wi-Fi and they won't let me do It apparently.


----------



## RockLee (May 7, 2007)

Boy, that sucks. As for game releases, I think that it's going to be a ramp-up of sorts.

It'll be Fire Emblem, Metroid Prime 3, Super Smash Bros.: Brawl, and Super Mario Galaxy.

Posted from my Wii, lol.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Posted from my Wii, lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Starfox64 = win


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

AHH IT'S TEARING AT HIS ARM DDDDDDDD:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2007)

Then enjoy these


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Then enjoy these



1st Picture =


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

1 is hot, and slightly arousing. Those barrels are fucking SEXY.

2 is epic. <3

3 is godly.


----------



## Roy (May 8, 2007)

lol the .gif and the the first third one were the best


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

lol I can't stop laughing at Goofy retarded ass sig.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

Listen, you don't mess with a black kid who is overselling joy and amazement.

Or you face that flare from his eyes, that glare....that can actually skin a cat alive.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Massive win with the power of over 9000!!!!


----------



## Kensei (May 8, 2007)

Well, Nintendo sold over 100,000 Wiis the week of 4/23-4/29.

It outsold the PS3 by over an 8:1 ratio.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

^ ya I seen that here is a more intresting note



All Hardware without DS total: 63,689

Wii total: 102,522


----------



## Kensei (May 9, 2007)

^ya, it's times like this when I wish I had invested in some Nintendo stock about a year or two ago.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> ^ya, it's times like this when I wish I had invested in some Nintendo stock about a year or two ago.



Yeah, who would of known they come back after so long.


----------



## Kensei (May 9, 2007)

Link says it all.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

Most awesome indeed. This is something I've been looking forward to the announcement of for a while now. The PS2 only SC-III seemed an odd follow up choice when SC-II sold best on the GCN and second best on the XBOX (I guess not too many people wanted Daiper Man Heihachi). Now if Link is in it again somehow, all will be as perfect as is possible. 

Either way, this news rocks!


----------



## Aman (May 9, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Link says it all.


 **


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Link says it all.



Fucking win and the possible return of Link to the games roster also the combat system equals mother fucking win with the Wii mote.0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Link says it all.



Very nice , I kinda expected it ever since I heard what matt said in his podcast last week.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

This Is one of the funniest things he's ever done.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> This Is one of the funniest things he's ever done.



We should really be looking to get him a nice padded cell at this point, if we just continue to let him run around then he's going to hurt himself.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Clovis15 said:


> We should really be looking to get him a nice padded cell at this point, if we just continue to let him run around then he's going to hurt himself.



That's bad how? Honestly he's going against every one even his own fucking Soccer Mom fan base.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

Saying you need to lock someone up in a padded room before they hurt themselves is a euphamism for saying they're certifiabily insane. Honestly, if he hurt himself, that would indeed be a good thing. That his costituency is against him, as you just pointed out, only fuels my claim of him being totally off his rocker.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2007)

lol

thats some funny shit xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Link says it all.



Nice, i'll have a fighter on all three systems now, yay


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, i'll have a fighter on all three systems now, yay



Actually It's an action/adventure sort of  game from what I've read.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Oh...*Now on "Check before buy list"*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Actually It's an action/adventure sort of  game from what I've read.




ya could be the Soul calibur version of God of War or something like that I mean soul calibur characters kick ass.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

But aren't there alot of characters?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh...*Now on "Check before buy list"*



Yeah I know it's kind of odd hopefully there put on a fighting mode or something of the sort.

Also heres a few articles of intrest i've seen on Ign dealing with the Wii.

General Nintendo news:


Game previews and such:

I praise the orginality.


Never actually watched the anime.

Sales:


Not fully about the Wii but It Is a bad for It.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Haha him make halo. Yeah ok...Seriously. He's on a different field. He makes adventure games with a soft story. The darkest thing is like zelda getting shot with a arrow  But the man is a great man for helping the buisness, just saying he boost a bit to much


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha him make halo. Yeah ok...Seriously. He's on a different field. He makes adventure games with a soft story. The darkest thing is like zelda getting shot with a arrow  But the man is a great man for helping the buisness, just saying he boost a bit to much



I agree though I wouldn't like Halo I don't like FPSes much. Though I would found I more funny if he said he could have made GTA. Also don't post the Robot Chicken video.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

well just to give you a little history lesson he was behind Metriod and also helped in R&D with metriod prime.

from a deisnger perspective and how much he knows etc.  I can honestly see him making a halo ( hell he even helped rare with goldeneye 007)


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well just to give you a little history lesson he was behind Metriod and also helped in R&D with metriod prime.



I thought Metroid was made by  Gunpei Yoko you know the god of hand helds? 


Any ways I wonder if where gonna get any news on Project HAMMER soon?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

^ well most likely alot of press conferences coming up and E3 and all that. I'm expecting nintendo to have a big show.


Square enix party is going to be a really heavy nintendo driven show as well from what square said anyways.

about metriod I was meaning he was helping out with it as well .


----------



## lavi69 (May 9, 2007)

i love soul calibur 1 of the best fighters, definately gonna buy it, shall be great


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Halo isn't a way different kind of game them he does. He even said he likes to do things different, halo is a FPS, metriod is more of adventure *Hence i dislike it alot for this reason*.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ well most likely alot of press conferences coming up and E3 and all that. I'm expecting nintendo to have a big show.
> 
> 
> Square enix party is going to be a really heavy nintendo driven show as well from what square said anyways.
> ...




Yeah though E3 seems alot smaller from what I've seen.

Theres been alot of Final Fantasy news so I'm hoping  a new Chrono Triger/Chross sequal for the Wii. I have good memories of the PSX version from when I was around eight of that game.

Oh okay sorry about that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

ya its smaller but there will still be press conferences and the games will still be shown just in hotels. So really you will still be getting the same coverage as before.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya its smaller but there will still be press conferences and the games will still be shown just in hotels. So really you will still be getting the same coverage as before.



Oh okay that makes sense though It seems alot more exclusive.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

ya  plus its not in may and gives the developers more time to get some good working code together which is what I like. Meaning we get to see better running games and what not.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya  plus its not in may and gives the developers more time to get some good working code together which is what I like. Meaning we get to see better running games and what not.



Yeah thats true to.

Any ways do you think any good fighter will be released for the Wii this year?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

This year? Other than Guilty gear and excluding VC stuff. Probably not though I'm sure we will here announcements. Especially since Guilty gear floated over to Wii now I think you will see a good amount of 2d fighters on wii overall in its lifetime and I would not doubt a 3d one.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This year? Other than Guilty gear and excluding VC stuff. Probably not though I'm sure we will here announcements. Especially since Guilty gear floated over to Wii now I think you will see a good amount of 2d fighters on wii overall in its lifetime and I would not doubt a 3d one.



And of course theres the release of SSBB.

So when do you guys think where get the release of the light gun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

ya I forgot about SSBB. Ummm I think the light gun thing will be released when RE UC is.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 9, 2007)

I still kind of find It odd that it's releasing for a third party game.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

The GCN Modem was released primarily for Phantasy Star Online, if you remember. I'm just glad to have this at all since my last good light gun experience was Confidential Mission on the Dreamcast. Hopefully once it's out there will be releases for the virtual console such as Duck Hunt or Metal Combat: Falcon's Revenge (the US only sequel to Battle Clash).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

^ plus that modem you could plan 16 player lan Mario kart double dash! ( which was alot of fun btw)


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ plus that modem you could plan 16 player lan Mario kart double dash! ( which was alot of fun btw)



Fun, to be sure, but quite a hassle to organize and pull together.


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2007)

More Soul Calibur Legends info and artwork.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya I forgot about SSBB.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

sorry aman 

well for the pre square enix show not much has been revealed on the nintendo side other than these titles



> *Chocobo's Dungeon Exploring on Wii*










and some news on FF CC


> *
> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers First Details
> Square Enix teased with a very short trailer of the Wii version.*







Now remeber that the real party starts on sat. This is when the square enix party officially starts so expect more announcements then.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

OMGz
Did 
You
See
Chocobo Dungeon!?
Lol I haven't played one of these since PS1!


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2007)

*hopes it will have an online component*


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> More Soul Calibur Legends info and artwork.



Mmmmm, some Ivy action.  I'm all up for some SC fun on the Wii. =)

Also, looks like SEGA is bringing some light gun action to the Wii as well.
*
Ghost Squad!*


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2007)

. 
Give us a release date damn it!


----------



## Clovis15 (May 11, 2007)

Pity that the current build of Ghost Squad is using the wii-mote as little more than a mouse pointer and all movement is being taken as relative to the IR Sensor and not the TV screen. Thus it's not really aim and fire lightgun action. That said, they could make it like that just using the Wii-Mote as is. You'd need a calibration screen. First you'd aim at the middle of the screen, then the upper left hand corner, then the lower right. This is quite similar to a normal light gun calibration. The goal here would be to tell the system where the wiimote is relative to the IR sensor when it's pointing at those parts of the screen, then values inbetween could be interpolated (where as a Lightgun calibration does this to figure out the timing between pixel lightup and when the gun sees it). From this you could do real aiming (or at least you'd be doing mouse style aiming with the cursor placement being accurate to where you're aiming at the screen and not just relative to the IR sensor, thus allowing Lightgun enthusiasts to play the game like they're actually aiming as always).


----------



## NinjaM (May 11, 2007)

I <3 Punch-Out.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 11, 2007)

Who doesn't love Punch-Out?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I <3 Punch-Out.



When are we gonna get a new one for the Wii?

Damn though we need some  boxing games on the Wii  the only one we have Is Wii boxing and theres so much potiental for a boxing game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! I'm sold on this .

*
Clip: Ninja Gaiden DS Gameplay*





I'm sold.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2007)

guys I need your help something wrong with my Wii! D:

ok... I turned on the Wii but the screen never came out.I though I might have just have something dissconected or a cable not plugged in properly but I checked and everything was put good nothing was plugged in wrong it as all fine it's just that when I turn on the Wii the screen wont come out >.>.. help me if you can


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> When are we gonna get a new one for the Wii?
> 
> Damn though we need some  boxing games on the Wii  the only one we have Is Wii boxing and theres so much potiental for a boxing game.



Fight Night?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

Dunno if this is new, but it looks hot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2007)

no one else is pumped for Ninja Gaiden DS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

I thought it would be simple and blurg with shoddy controls, but actually, looking at it, it's execution and concept is fucking epic.

I should never, ever question Team Ninja, and I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2007)

I laughed seeing him having his sun glasses during his presentation lol and it was completely dark inside .

but ya that game will show all those non sayers that the DS can do epic action games.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Time for service. =/



and it's also making this weird noise :S


do you know where I can go to get it repaired?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

Roy said:


> and it's also making this weird noise :S
> 
> 
> do you know where I can go to get it repaired?



Nintendo.  Call up their tech support.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Dunno if this is new, but it looks hot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2007)

lol at the fat fugly flannel wearing american doing the japanese guys translating  but ninja gaiden looks as hell


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> HOLY SHIT! I'm sold on this .
> 
> *
> Clip: Ninja Gaiden DS Gameplay*
> ...



Fucking awesome though i've  never played any other ones in the series.


----------



## RockLee (May 13, 2007)

DQ Swords looks to be excellent.

Wait...

OMG TEH GRFIX AM IMPOSUBL WII SUX

Sorry, had to get that out.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Fucking awesome though i've  never played any other ones in the series.



Damn Johnny you don't know what your missing. Ninja Gaiden is one game everybody should of played or about to play. No exceptions.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

RockLee said:


> DQ Swords looks to be excellent.
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...



Well there not Gears of War but there good


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 13, 2007)

is anyone getting pokemon battle revolution so I can play you online?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Fucking awesome though i've  never played any other ones in the series.



You've never played the NES trilogy?

Or the Xbox one?

Good scott...

Oh well, here is sum Mario to make it all better.

░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ▓ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓
▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ░ ░ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ░ ░ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▒ ▓
░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ░ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓ ▓


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 13, 2007)

Some goodies.



S-E Party content are under the new sections.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You've never played the NES trilogy?
> 
> Or the Xbox one?
> 
> ...



Well I'm fourteen so no I haven't the nes was a little beafore my time. My first console was a Turbo Graph 16 that my aunt bought me from a yard sale when I was 4.

As for the X-box never had one only a PS2 and a Gamecube.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> S-E Party content are under the new sections.



Game is looking awesome, the main guy's hair reminds me of Near's from death note


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2007)

Posting to see the next page.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2007)

Deviantart Version of MUD WRESTLING!




> *Clip: Dragon Quest Swords Japanese Trailer*





> Fresh from the 2007 Square Enix party comes this new trailer for Dragon Quest Swords. Not surprisingly it's all in Japanese, but you still sit back and watch the visuals roll by. We get to see some cut scenes, and gameplay as well as some magic spells in action. Looks pretty comparable to the last Dragon Quest game graphics wise, but I do like some of the fancy outfits. But, that girl with the big, flat anime eyes mapped on to her 3D head and the guy with Charlie brown eyes standing next to her really freak me out. Flynn De Marco



basically a better version of what you already saw.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2007)

Or we can just youtube it. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2007)

ah I forgotr you can do that now.

One thing I hope is that we can select Japanese voices but I doubt it.

that music is awesome pumps me up all the time. Was the same in the Dq9 trailer a while ago ( I wish I could find the japan link for that again )


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Man swords is just so bad ass IMO


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2007)

If you ever get a chance to play Kenshin Dragon Quest, you'll realize how awesome of an idea that was to begin with.  Seriously, after beating that game and hearing about DQ:S being released for the Wii last year, anticipation has been on a fucking high.  And now with new video and that pretty action movement with specials... damn, I'm so happy I have a JP Wii so I can play it when it comes out on July 12th.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

I didn't get to play kenshin dragon quest either  Damn i want this


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Man I hated DQ VIII.  I really hope IX is better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

> Developers flock to Wii
> In an article discussing the current state of the PS3, SCEA president Jack Tretton tried to assuage some fears of poor sales. He reconfirmed that Sony is committed to the PS3 for the next 10 years or more. *On the other end of things, Kyoshi Shin of Japan?s International Game Developers? Association made a point to say that a lot of developers are shifting to the Wii. This could be because of popularity, cost, the control scheme, or a combination of these three and many more. Either way, as of right now, things keep looking better and better for the Wii*.




Not surprising considering sales and what not.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2007)

You don't need a news article to tell anyone that.

Developing Wii games is this cheap, and I don't see how Sony can get back on their feet in Japan at this point. Making expensive PS3 games focused on the japanese audience doesn't make sense at this point unless Sony is paying you to do it.

I hope Sony achieves some kind of miracle to even it out, we wouldn't want Nintendo to stop doing this good.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2007)

From now on, move all news and discussion about DS games here.

Linali


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> From now on, move all news and discussion about DS games here.
> 
> Linali



FINALLY THAT TOPIC IS USED


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

ya well until they fix the search button DS I do not want to search through like 20 pages to find something . TELL THEM TO FIX IT!


on the news front check this game that is coming out for Wii


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya well until they fix the search button DS I do not want to search through like 20 pages to find something . TELL THEM TO FIX IT!



Guess how I found the thread...





With the search function! =O

So sorry, that doesn't apply anymore.  It's been working for more than a week now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

good its about time and it was not more than a week before when I updated the Mai Hime Hentai thread that was just a few days ago and it was not working then =0


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya you should visit that thread its Tokia Mai heaven!  =0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I think where gonna see Saturn on the VC when Nights 2 Is released. This Is just trowing It out there but If or when Nintendo adds original stuff I hope Sega makes a new Vectorman.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Sega makes a new Vectorman.



They were going to on the PS2...and it just...didn't happen.

A fucking shame too.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2007)

Nintendo have to make HDD happen, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> They were going to on the PS2...and it just...didn't happen.
> 
> A fucking shame too.



No not really Vector man didn't look like Vectorman in the beta.


----------



## RockLee (May 14, 2007)

Trauma Center is awesome, go buy it or I'll get you banned.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2007)

Guess Tomb Raider Anniversary is coming to the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Trauma Center is awesome, go buy it or I'll get you banned.



 thats the best thing ever said!

ya its a great game I agree and so much faster to select stuff with the analog instead of the touch pen.


----------



## Hylian (May 15, 2007)

anyone checked smashbros.com lately?

the old site was taken out and there's this thing that says 'seven days'
hopefully alot more info will be shown by then


----------



## Aman (May 15, 2007)

Yes! 

They better give us loads of info by then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2007)

In terms of compression I think they can reduce those 1 gig games ( really on grandia used that much and skies and shenmue) to alot less. But ya who knows and really SD cards are become extreamly cheap makes me mad that I could not wait! I could have gotten a 2 gig for 40 bucks 


plus it was said in that article that it would be released as a Wii game not VC game unless I miss read something.

reason why that game is coming to Wii is the fact that it sells well in japan ( hence those games sell much better in japan than anywhere else) and well Wii is on top ( well if you take DS out of the equation. )

plus Iwata did mention something a while ago that Wii can have an external HD this was like months before released If I remeber correctly.

My only problem with XBLA is the fact if they bring a game that was on another console DO IT RIGHT. Seriously Contra is still not fixed, and a few other games if you cannot put online in correct or what not then do not do it at all. I mean I can care less for online old game as long as the regular multiplayer is there I'm fine by that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> anyone checked smashbros.com lately?
> 
> the old site was taken out and there's this thing that says 'seven days'
> hopefully alot more info will be shown by then



I remember an article saying something about some SSBB thing being shown in May, but I'd assume that was a character.

Watch it be something gay as just turning the site into a flash website.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 15, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> anyone checked smashbros.com lately?
> 
> the old site was taken out and there's this thing that says 'seven days'
> hopefully alot more info will be shown by then



I say we'll get a full explanation on the controlls and a couple new characters confirmed. Probably Sonic and Bonk or Bomberman  some kind of Pokemon or something like that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I say we'll get a full explanation on the controlls and a couple new characters confirmed. Probably Sonic and Bonk or Bomberman  some kind of Pokemon or something like that.



I just realized something.

Nintendo's Game Day I think is the same day this SSBB site re-launches. !

In b4 Reggie and Kojima are hidden characters.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Nintendo's Game Day I think is the same day this SSBB site re-launches. !
> 
> In b4 Reggie and Kojima are hidden characters.



Screw them if we take people like them than there should be Jonny Turbo AKA. Me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

> Interview: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
> We get the dirt on both the upcoming Nintendo DS and Wii versions of the game.









> FF: Crystal Bearers Update
> A few details on the Wiimote controls.






Good news from both  and they said both will have Wi fi and they are going to focus more on the single player for the Wii verison this time around they said they learned there lesson not to just focus on multiplayer like they did with GC. Though they did say the Multiplayer will still be great and whatn ot.


----------



## NinjaM (May 17, 2007)

Crystal Chronicles had a genius idea for gameplay, but it was totally using the wrong tech...

...that game was tailor made for the DS...


----------



## Clovis15 (May 17, 2007)

I just hope they don't repeat their last news release on SSBB. You know the one: they made us wait almost a year for news and then only confirmed the obvious character of Fox. I'll be quite irate if after this long period of non news we get to see a single confirmation of, for the sake of argument, Luigi. I mean, really, they've been tightlipped with this game like nothing ever before.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 17, 2007)

Clovis15 said:


> I just hope they don't repeat their last news release on SSBB. You know the one: they made us wait almost a year for news and then only confirmed the obvious character of Fox. I'll be quite irate if after this long period of non news we get to see a single confirmation of, for the sake of argument, Luigi. I mean, really, they've been tightlipped with this game like nothing ever before.



Of course It will be god of video games and pwn Halo of course I'm joking.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

[RA-Subs]​_Seto​_no​_Hanayomi​_-​_06​_[A325B3DF].avi

April USA figures have been posted. ( discussion only goes into the console gaming threads ) I will be posting revenue and all that a little later but that post shows the hardware and top 10 software for the month.


----------



## Aman (May 17, 2007)

Congrats to the Wii I guess, lol.

Poor PS3, this is going too far... When someone said they were expecting 300 K for the Wii and 100 K for the PS3, I thought that was too much of a gap.

Oh well. Nintendo better not slack off now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Aman said:


> Congrats to the Wii I guess, lol.
> .


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

That gif goes really well with Rickroll.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

lol.  plus 1.7 million pokemons sold in a week! thats nuts thats faster than Gears of War 


also goofy the sales thread is for sale info only the chit chatting about the sales goes into the console news threads. IF you would not mind and delete your post and post it here or whatever console thread you feel like it , I would appreciate it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *lol.  plus 1.7 million pokemons sold in a week! thats nuts thats faster than Gears of War *
> 
> 
> also goofy the sales thread is for sale info only the chit chatting about the sales goes into the console news threads. IF you would not mind and delete your post and post it here or whatever console thread you feel like it , I would appreciate it.



That's because pokemon is the shitnetz. Congrats for Wii's, up from last month! Super Paper Mario FTW


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2007)

Haha, nice gifs man.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

hmm.... would a wireless router cause lag when playing wifi on ssbb?


----------



## Kensei (May 19, 2007)

New Screens of Chrystal Bearers. Well, two of them are.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 19, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> New Screens of Chrystal Bearers. Well, two of them are.



Wow It's not looking that bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 19, 2007)

My god...does that...actually...

LOOK LIKE IT'S NOT FROM FUCKING 2002 LIKE MOST WII GAMES CURRENTLY DO?


----------



## atom (May 19, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 looks like a 2005 game so your wrong.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 19, 2007)

I said most 

Noteworthy ones to not are SSBB, SMG, Z:TP, Sonic, and RE4.

EDIT: Supposedly, Monday there is a SSBB trailer, and someone posted a snippet of it and edited a bit on YouTube.

[YOUTUBE]0DHTfVpFK7w[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah it's fake, but for cosmetic lawls, and a very clever Rickroll, I've decided to post it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2007)

New Hidden Wii trailer or whatever they called it for RE4. Loading is rough I would assume fore bad connections, but its a good trailer overall!


*
Team Ninja's Itagaki on working with Nintendo*

Ad Click/Donation Page

----

*Spoiler*: __ 




Team Ninja's Itagaki on working with Nintendo

Tomonobu Itagaki talks about bringing Ninja Gaiden to Nintendo DS and discusses how he'd approach Wii development.



May 19, 2007 - As founder of Team Ninja, Tomonobu Itagaki has been involved with the creation of successful franchises like Dear or Alive and Ninja Gaiden, and the he's currently working on bringing the latter to the Nintendo DS, in Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword.

Speaking to GamePro in a new interview, Itagaki has spoken out on a few interesting topics, the first of which was what separates the Nintendo DS from Sony's PSP. "The DS is designed under the concept of "What should a portable system be?" instead of trying to replicate the home experience," said Itagaki. "That's what attracted me to developing on the DS because you can really utilize its strengths as a portable platform."

Responding to the suggestion that developers tend to utilise Nintendo DS development as a sort of "springboard" to get products on Wii, Itagaki continued on the upcoming DS instalment of Ninja Gaiden. "Just as this game is called Ninja Gaiden but it has a completely different style of gameplay than the other games in the series, I think there's definitely a possibility to bring it to the Wii if it was going to have a completely different style of gameplay."

Itagaki said that he'd recently played an action-RPG on the DS, and the gameplay replicated that of the home console version. "There's no reason that game has to be on the DS," he said. "By the same token, if you were going to take a game that was on the DS and put it on the Wii, if you're not going to change the way the game fundamentally plays, there's really no point to it. If you're going to try to make use of the originality of the Wii hardware and make changes to the game to reflect that, then it's worth doing."


Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword makes use of the dual screens in vertical orientation.

In Ninja Gaiden on Nintendo DS, there's no use of the buttons. Itagaki said he "wanted to completely use the stylus. I thought this would be the best way to balance it out. You can understand after hearing why I chose the DS over the PSP why I would do it that way." Asked if any potential Wii development would see him opt almost exclusively for motion controls over buttons, Itagaki replied, "If I were to develop an original game for the Wii, yes. I would definitely do it that way."

Most recently, Itagaki and Team Ninja had been developing titles for Xbox, and asked what it was like returning to Nintendo, Itagaki continued, "It's been more than ten years since I worked on a Nintendo platform so it's interesting getting back into the fold with them. There's a lot of nostalgia there but they've also grown a lot as a company during that time. It's been very interesting working on this platform.

"Nintendo is very strict about the quality of gameplay on their consoles but at the same time, they understand Team Ninja's philosophy on development, so it's been very rewarding working with them," he said. "The DS, unlike the PSP, is a portable that was designed to be a portable. As a piece of hardware it's very interesting to work with and look at from a developer's perspective." Further, Itagaki added, "The layers of software used to run the DS are very slim, so it's easy for programmers to write code for the hardware to get the best performance out of it. I think it's a really good machine."


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> New Hidden Wii trailer or whatever they called it for RE4. Loading is rough I would assume fore bad connections, but its a good trailer overall!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Interesting very interesting.


----------



## Hi Im God (May 20, 2007)

Halp

Cables that came with the wii.


480P Component cables from walmart.


WTF??  What am I doing wrong?  PLEEEEEEASE don't tell me it's the TV.

Sorry about the size.  I have more examples if needed.


----------



## Kduff (May 20, 2007)

Oh yeah it's definitely the TV.  You need to send that sucker to me right now so I can fix it for you.  Just PM me and I'll give you my address.  You'll have to pay for shipping though.  And it'll take me about, ohhhhh, 4-6 years to get it back to you.  Can't wait to help you out!


----------



## Hi Im God (May 20, 2007)

LOL.  but srsly?

I just realized this could maybe have gone in the Tech forum but I figured other wii'ers would know.


----------



## Kduff (May 20, 2007)

Seriously?  Why would you think it's the TV.  The first think you should think is "cables."  The TV works fine otherwise, and then you plug in some shitty Wal-Mart cables and you have problems.  Take 'em back.  Get some better ones.  Problem solved.


----------



## Hi Im God (May 20, 2007)

I've never used Video 5/6 on this TV cause they are component.  I have all 3 items hooked up via HDMI.  So first time used and they don't work just makes me nervous.  I'll check out different cables.  Thanks.


----------



## Kduff (May 20, 2007)

Well, here's some more advice for you.  Anytime you hook something up to your TV, and you get a bad picture or there's a problem, the first thing you always think is "cables."  Occam's Razor dictates the simplest answer is always best, and having a bad connection or cable is a much simpler problem than having bad connectors on the tv or just having a problem with the TV itself.  So, check the cables, make sure they're plugged in correctly to the Wii and the TV, and if there's nothing wrong there hook up some other component cables to your Wii and TV, and if your TV still doesn't work right, the next thing you need to think about is connections.

Your Wii obviously doesn't have a bad connection, because you can hook a composite cable to it and it works fine.  Hook something else up to the TV through component cables, and see if that works.  If you're still getting a problem, then it's your TV.  But seriously, that's a nice-ass TV, and I doubt there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2007)

: Nintendo expected to roll out original content channel within two months


here


Plus, California Games will be put up and will have online play.


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2007)

Has Nintendo given any news when their taking out a new hand held system (if there is even any news) since the DS has been out for a while I thought they might give a bit of news.. since I'm planning on buying a DS Lite soon but I'm not sure if I should wait for a new hand held system


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2007)

I doubt they will announce  anything new just yet Roy. considering DS is still on its high selling streak,expect something announce next E3.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 21, 2007)

is Mario Party 8 online capable? does anyone know yet


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

^who made those? 


awesome stuff


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 21, 2007)

nice ...thnx DS


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

umm ya I posted that on the previous page 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> : Nintendo expected to roll out original content channel within two months
> 
> 
> *Stage6 Upload: EP 08 *
> ...


----------



## Aman (May 21, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> is Mario Party 8 online capable? does anyone know yet


We don't know, but IGN said that it would be a while ago.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> umm ya I posted that on the previous page



I'm lazy. XD


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Nice news about the VC but I wonder If there ever gonna add gameboy to the roster.


----------



## Aman (May 21, 2007)

MP fans rejoice.

*Nintendo reveals Summer Line-Up for America*


*Spoiler*: _lineup_ 





> *Wii*
> 
> July 30 Mario Strikers Charged Nintendo
> Aug. 20 Metroid Prime 3 Corruption Nintendo
> ...






.


----------



## Kayo (May 21, 2007)

Wow great seeing Metroid Prime 3 coming out aug 20 and Battalion Wars 2 sept.  I hope it won't take TOO much time untill they come out in EU.


----------



## Kensei (May 21, 2007)

Well, hug your wii and get ready for some Geometry.


----------



## Kensei (May 21, 2007)

Hate to post so close together. Nevertheless, more Wii news.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (May 21, 2007)

is is true that you can watch dvds on the wii because i forgot. lol...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

damn nice news very nice , especially the 08 online and geometry wars also avid there is an edit button for a reaons 


@wolf

no you cannot unless if you had a modded Wii then yes. Because apparently there are modded Wii's out there that can play DVDS ( without adding any new drives etc)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2007)

Oh shizzle!

Geometry Wars Galaxies for the Wii and DS confirmed! O_O



High scores here I come! XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

lol DS you do not look at previous posts it seems  avid posted that 3 posts above  

but ya I was shocked at that announcement. I will truely get it for DS no doubt Geometry wars on the go? fuck ya.


what is interesting that they said is Geometry wars will have a full flege single player campaign and will be exclusive to Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2007)

That post is not as hardcore as mine. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

lmfao , cannot bea tit then eh ?  but ya a full fledge single player campaign for Wii's version of geometry wars was interesting!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2007)

I'm down to see how they do it.  Geometry Wars is still my most played XBLA game and I'm still waiting on someone to beat my score here, unless they've done so already. XD

Anyway, new news I didn't see so far...

Famitsu gives RE4 Wii 10/10/9/9


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

pfft, I was on a radical climb I went from 0  to 100 k to 350k ( sadly the E cable was not plugged in but I plugged it in when I got it but did not record it! GAH!) in matter of 2 weeks! then I stoped played for a long time.

So the growth I was going at would have beaten your 2 million! consider yourself lucky!  


those are nice scores I have to say =0


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2007)

Heh, it was funny because I went from having a million high score to 2 million the game after. XD  Ever since then it's been hard getting back into the swing of things.  I should hit it up on my new TV and see if widescreen action will help.

And believe me, it's hard to get 2,000,000.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2007)

Smash Bros. Brawl Site Opened.



The screenshots look good so far, Battlefield looks nice, musicians look fantastic and he'll be updating it once in a while.

All I have to say is that he better update it more soon.


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Smash Bros. Brawl Site Opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once in a while?

*NOTICE    Smash Bros. DOJO Launches with Daily Weekday Updates!*

That's from the top of the website. Daily updates are not once in a while updates.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2007)

^Daily *weekday* updates. XD

And here are some of the composers, VERY interesting hints to which new characters we will see. 

Koji Kondo (Mario and Zelda)
Akihiro Honda (Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots)
Hajime Wakai (Pikmin and Star Fox)
Jun Fukuda (Killer 7 and Contact)
Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts)
Masato Kouda (Monster Hunter and Devil May Cry)
Yasunori Mitsuda (Chrono Trigger and Xenogears)
Tomoko Sasaki (Nights)

So we'll get Nights, Dante, Sora, KOS-MOS, some other Xenogears characters and probably a few others? Sounds great to me. *is hopeful*


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> ^Daily *weekday* updates. XD
> 
> And here are some of the composers, VERY interesting hints to which new characters we will see.
> 
> ...



Sora and Dante are a big no thanks to the catch that they must have there foot in the door way first. How ever Masato Kouda could do a remix of a meaga man theme wich makes sense since he's also with Capcom. Same with  Yoko Shimomura who could do a songs for a character from Final Fantasy.


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

Well, Nintendo Power, Nintendo's NA magazine, is undergoing restructure but is not being eliminated. It is confirmed that Nintendo's sales and marketing teams are moving to San Francisco. I got this from one of IGNs writers on the IGN insider forums.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 22, 2007)

I found this interesting in away It's from one of the IGN editors blogs.



> Super Smashing Revelations
> Nintendo announced the lineup of composers working on the anticipated Wii sequel, Super Smash Bros. Brawl -- and it's quite the example to what lengths the company will go to make sure its top-franchises are given the proper attention.
> 
> Apart from the usual suspects resonsible for famous Nintendo tracks, like Wakai (Star Fox), Kondo (Zelda, Mario), and Yamamoto (Metroid), some of Japanese gaming history's most talented composers are onboard. The first question that comes up, of course, is what the presence of those composers really means. For example, does the presence of the NiGHTS composter mean the character will also be in the game?
> ...


----------



## DeepThought (May 22, 2007)

That's one hell of a teaser Nintendo... hmm... yes


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2007)

Why don't they just go ahead and confirm Sonic as a playable character? 





> The latest issue of Nintendo Power apparently has a tidbit of news on the upcoming Wii version of Madden NFL 08, stating EA is making it fully online, including leaderboards, lobbies and online play in general.



Great, this hypes me up even more about Smash.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 22, 2007)

I cant wait to start playing you all


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

Yes, the pic is from the Wii version.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 23, 2007)

OH SNAP!


----------



## DeepThought (May 23, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> OH SNAP!



OH SNAP! bears repeating


----------



## Hylian (May 23, 2007)

Reggie says that both Mario Galaxy and Smashbros Brawl are coming out this year during his speech at the Nintendo Summit  



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Fils-Aime hyped up the recently-dated Metroid Prime 3 as the title that will appeal to the hearts of the hardcore and promised that Super Mario Galaxy, Smash Bros. Brawl and The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass would all be released later this year. Boo-yah?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2007)

^ man thats like the ultimate package imo . also


> Wireless Axes Confirmed for Guitar Hero III
> First Guitar Hero III info: new tracks, guitars, online mulitplayer and more.






=0


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2007)

I just want them to come to Europe this year...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

Posting to see next page.  But wireless guitars for GH3 were pretty much was the next step for the series.  It's good to have confirmation about it though.



> I just want them to come to *other* this year...



Fixed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fixed.



Hahaha I laughed too hard at that.

For a good 10 seconds I lol'd


----------



## Kensei (May 24, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles Trailer to be available Friday the 25(Japan Time)*


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

^ About time.  Out of all the games that needed to have more press about, this one should be it.  It'll be nice to see if this lives up to the hype train.



Goofy Time said:


> Hahaha I laughed too hard at that.
> 
> For a good 10 seconds I lol'd



amirite? XD

And look at this piece of work.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_1-iivbjaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2007)

The lights make it look like it's aliiiive!

Sega Dreamca-- Err..Nintendo Wii: It's thinking


----------



## Kensei (May 24, 2007)

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl Update
Gooey Bomb*
The Gooey Bomb is a bomb that adheres to most things. It's an explosive encased in a gummy goo.
It's a little different from a Motion Sensing Bomb in the sense that it can attach itself not only to the terrain, but also to opponents.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

^ If anything, that should go to the Smash Bros thread, not here.  It's going to be silly seeing all these daily updates here when there's already an official SSBB thread laying in wait.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 24, 2007)

A Gooey Bomb? That's it?! That's the news announcement they told us to wait for?! ARGH! I was right, it seems, when I said that they could possibly give us a non notable piece of news out of all of this. I wish I had been wrong. Where is the REAL news, huh? Sure... I know all about the cadre of famous composers (which I believe people are reading too much into), but what I want is an answer to the truly BIG QUESTION: Sonic? Yes, or No?


----------



## Kensei (May 24, 2007)

^^^The updates are daily. The creator is controlling the information like he did with Melee. I expect will get big updates every Monday and/or Friday with little bits of info every other weekday.


----------



## Kayo (May 25, 2007)

I am now heading to the shop to buy a Wii USB Adapter and Mario Strikers Charged, anyone else getting this?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

ya Kayo I'm getting it as well, its not bad at all and the online play is more robust than I thought.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I am now heading to the shop to buy a Wii USB Adapter and Mario Strikers Charged, anyone else getting this?



Argh!  For once Other has us beat here in the States. XD

I'll pick it up when it comes out here.  As for new shit...

New Ghost Squad Wii screens


----------



## Kensei (May 25, 2007)

*Chrystal Chronicles for Wii Trailer*

Kawaii Hinata

Beautiful!!!


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2007)

There's hype on CC? 

Mario striker looks fun, i wanna get that one too.


----------



## Aman (May 25, 2007)

Hmm, still thinking about if I should get it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

More Geometry Wars: Galaxies info with new screens, although the visuals are really still the same. XD


----------



## Sesqoo (May 25, 2007)

Mario striker is awesome, you should get it Aman. Way better than blur.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

wow FF CC looks pretty good


----------



## Kensei (May 25, 2007)

*Get ready to be sadistic*



Quote from the article:
"Consider for one moment that in Manhunt 2 you can, Wii remote and nunchuk in hands, use a pair of pliers to clamp onto an enemy's testicles and literally tear them from his body in a bloody display; and if that weren't enough, you'll take one of the poor victim's vertebrae along with his manhood. Or, if you'd prefer, you can use a saw blade and cut upward into a foe's groin and buttocks, motioning forward and backward with the Wii remote as you go" 

Ouch!


----------



## Aman (May 25, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> Mario striker is awesome, you should get it Aman. Way better than blur.


Alright, I'll see what I can do. 

Nintendo's attitude has really started to annoy me. They're doing as good as they possibly can, but they just won't open their damn mouths! We've been loyal and waiting for big news for a long time now, but they never make a move. The recent Media Summit didn't reveal anything, just got our hopes up as usual. Sure, the smash site will be updated daily but they could still have shown us another trailer, what's so bad about that?

I'm not gonna have my hopes up for anything big on E3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

Aman said:


> Alright, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Nintendo's attitude has really started to annoy me. They're doing as good as they possibly can, but they just won't open their damn mouths! We've been loyal and waiting for big news for a long time now, but they never make a move. The recent Media Summit didn't reveal anything, just got our hopes up as usual. Sure, the smash site will be updated daily but they could still have shown us another trailer, what's so bad about that?
> 
> I'm not gonna have my hopes up for anything big on E3.



why should they blow everything out on a little media summit? E3 is normally where its at for titles that come out later on during the year and is much bigger than a media summit. 


I know nintendo likes to keep things  to themselves  but they gave us more than enough to feed off of imo. Media summit revealed one of there first online titles which is pretty robust as well  and some other games ( hell i love the tetris attack game for DS)  what they showed at the summit is there summer line up and a date for Metriod prime 3. 


here is an interview with Game informer and kaplen.






also Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition Euro price is basically confirmed

£29.99

GAME list their games for the RRP unless otherwise stated.




Manhunt 2 also listed for the 6th July over there


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

_GI: So you’ve got things lined up after holidays…there’s not going to be a drought…

Kaplan: Noooooo….business ends December 31st, and we have nothing else going on. Yes, of course. We know that we don’t share a lot and it’s really frustrating. But yes we have a lot of great stuff coming.

GI: Reggie said last year that there would be regular releases through out the calendar year…

Kaplan: Do you feel like there haven’t been?

GI: No, I don’t.

*Kaplan: There have been 52 games!* _

Yeah and like, 3 good ones.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

^ *Shrugs*


anyways I cannot wait for  july 9th/10th for manhunt 2!


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2007)

^Me either! Looks as fun as manhunt 1!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

I'll just be playing DQ:S and Gundam Wii later on that week, so Manhunt can wait. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

I wonder when Re4 Wii edition comes out , I thought I heard a date around june and I hope to go thats true!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2007)

Middle of June.  That's all I remember considering I've preordered it already.  They'll call me when it's time to pick it up. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

nice! because I did not own any of the other versions! So I guess its a good thing I waited


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2007)

I have both versions of RE4 but I'm willing to go through this one more time.  Maybe this time I can beat my brother's high score on mercenaries. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

> Reporting from the Nintendo Media Summit, Lazard's Colin Sebastian has said he believes Nintendo may be nearing its production target of 1.5 million Wiis a month, with demand still exceeding supply, and said the company is making "aggressive overtures" to attract third parties.
> 
> Sebastian said the production numbers come from both comments made by Nintendo, as well as retailers like GameStop.
> 
> ...







 wow


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> why should they blow everything out on a little media summit? E3 is normally where its at for titles that come out later on during the year and is much bigger than a media summit.


Did I say that I wanted them to tell us everything? What have they shown us so far this *year*? One amazing trailer for Super Mario Galaxy. That's it.



> I know nintendo likes to keep things  to themselves  but they gave us more than enough to feed off of imo. Media summit revealed one of there first online titles which is pretty robust as well  and some other games ( hell i love the tetris attack game for DS)  what they showed at the summit is there summer line up and a date for Metriod prime 3.


Mario Strikers is already out, I could care less. Same with a date for Metroid Prime 3 since that game has gone from launch title to early 2007 to the end of August.



> We know that we don’t share a lot and it’s really frustrating.


Seems like Kaplan understands me better than you do. 


EDIT: Lol at her PS3 comments. XD


----------



## Kayo (May 26, 2007)

Bahh the damn thing doesn't let my Mii log in to play strikers online >.< I hope they fix these issues with server going down and crap like that.
Otherwise this game is awesome, can't wait to unlock Diddy Kong ^^


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2007)

Hmm, all of the positive reactions are making me want to buy it. Only thing bothering me is the server issues. I know that it's the first online game and everyone are playing it, but it's still just Europe.


----------



## Kayo (May 26, 2007)

Well the game is great but yeah the server issues are very annoying. I hope they can make them more stable so I dont have to get disconnected after 2-3 games.


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2007)

How is it when you manage to stay connected?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

*shrugs*

    I honestly can care less if they do not show much of smash, metriod or mario until E3. I mean its only been 6 months but I guess some people are more impatient than others about certain games. I'm not saying the show is great but alot of people have high hopes and then get disappointed.

 Not only that but as a show standpoint I can see them talking about there SUMMER LINE UP IN AMERICA DURING AN AMERICAN MEDIA SUMMIT ( and only 5/6 weeks away from E3, there biggest show )  they always done this since the NES/SNES.    About metriod's launch title thing I'm not going to even touch on that one because it would drag out on forever ( nintendo never officially stated it would be a launch title , aka the people who are publishing the game).

If anything  Square enix, they been holding back on there Wii titles for 2 years alot less info than what nintendo gives us but of course they wait till there show / E3. Difference with nintendo is they give us little bones to feed off of until the big show ( e3). I been a gamer so long I expect this sorta thing and really do not get pissed about it.  I will say I pitty Europeans and thank god I do not live over there as a gamer. At least you guys got strikers first but you still do not have super paper mario.


Thankfully Mario strikers does not have much of a connection issue in the american version ( From what ign has been saying)



> *
> 
> Bank of America is growing concerned about Wii taking market share away from Sony and MS.*





> "Despite growing anticipation that a $100 price cut for the PS3 is imminent this summer or early fall, we do not believe such a move would meaningfully improve stagnant PS3 sales and we are growing more concerned that a share shift away from Sony and Microsoft to Nintendo's Wii platform is incrementally negative of all 3rd-party publishers,”  Savner said as reported by Gamedaily.



Preacher


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> About metriod's launch title thing I'm not going to even touch on that one because it would drag out on forever ( nintendo never officially stated it would be a launch title , aka the people who are publishing the game).


That's not an excuse. Reggie himself said in an interview during December last year (or something like that) that MP3 would be released at the beginning of this year. And that was in December, who knows what they were going for before that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> That's not an excuse. Reggie himself said in an interview during December last year (or something like that) that MP3 would be released at the beginning of this year. And that was in December, who knows what they were going for before that?




He said it would be released as an early 07 title and that was during the New york  thing back in September. The interview your talking about he also mentioned metriod though I remeber him saying only that it will be an 07 title.


----------



## Kayo (May 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> How is it when you manage to stay connected?



It's alot of fun. I have only encountered lag once while playing against someone. This was before afternoon, after that it's impossible to connect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Wii browser = win.
> 
> It fails that you can't use a keyboard on it. Any news on when a keyboard can be used on this?
> 
> Also any suggestions on a Wii game I should get?




They can give the Wii an update to use a keyboard. No announcement has been made yet but I'm sure we will hear something about one sooner or later.


well I'm not sure what types of games you like seto and you obviously have Wii sports already. Rent the following to see what you like


Godfather ( good game)
Red Steel ( so so after you get used to the controls)
WarioWare ( good)
Super Paper Mario ( great game)
Zelda Twilight Princess ( great game) 
Excite truck ( great arcade type racer)
Tramua Center ( Operating game, pretty cool but not sure if your into that)


there are good Virtual Console titles as well across NES,SNES,N64,Sega Genesis, Turbo graphix 16. So check some of those out. Soon Neo geo will be added.


Manhunt 2 comes out in july ( 9th or the 10th I forget) that game I highly suggest getting, in terms of control and if you like the gory stuff and all. Other titles coming in the summer that are good like Mario strikers charged ( first robust online title for nintendo. its a soccer game basically) RE4 Wii edition ( you get the graphics of the GC ( a little better than GC I should say) all the ps2 content and Wii controls for 29.99) Metriod prime 3 comes out august 20th. Pokemon Battle Revolution is coming out as well this sumemr which lets you battle your pokemon from the DS games against your Wii friends in 3d ( you use the DS as your controller, well you can if you want ) 


Those are my suggestions  as of now ( its almost 2 am so I'm kinda sleepy and might have forgotten a title ) but there are fun / good titles out for Wii now just depends on your taste and what not, so I normally rent before I buy.


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> He said it would be released as an early 07 title and that was during the New york  thing back in September. The interview your talking about he also mentioned metriod though I remeber him saying only that it will be an 07 title.


It was in the MTV interview during December, and he said that it would be released in early 07.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2007)

Didn't he and Nintendo imply that Super Mario Galaxy would be out within the first 6 months of the Wii launching?

Yah....funny that.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 27, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Wii browser = win.
> 
> It fails that you can't use a keyboard on it. Any news on when a keyboard can be used on this?
> 
> Also any suggestions on a Wii game I should get?



Yeah just go to the VC and buy some Turbo Graphix-16 games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

This announcement should please SOME people.




> Great news, I just read a confirmation of this in an interview with Justin Dowdeswell, Mario Strikers Charged Producer. Mii Codes will remain the same for all upcoming games!
> 
> do you agree??
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2007)

That's an improvement.

I still think that Gamertags would be better though, they could still make both users have to add each other's tags.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

the Mii avatar thing as your code sounds like something like a HomE avatar which I do not mind . MY Mii self will count as my avatar / gamertag so I'm game.


more was translated. Got this from the IGN insider boards




> Here is a translation of a portion of that article that answers your question I think:
> 
> 
> "the title also automatically imports all the friend codes stored on your Wii console, which is an extremely positive sign step toward the eradication of individual software-based friend codes. What this means is that you won't need to re-enter any friend codes if you've already added your friend's Wii system number to your console. "
> ...


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

BWII will be released on September 24th in America, the day before Halo 3... XD

And here's a post from the forums at IGN regarding the release dates of the remaining Big 3 (LoZ: PH instead of MP3).


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Hello. I work for a retail store called Fred Meyer that some of you in the northwest are familiar with I'm sure. Previously I came on this board (and I do hope someone here remembers and can vouch) with the release date for the black and pink DS lites about a week before they were even announced.
> 
> Anyways, our videogame new releases calender is suddenly showing some specific dates for some of those games we're all most excited about. I wasn't too sure about their validity (and they still might be totally wrong) but I just saw that the latest Nintendo Power did just show the release date for Chibi Robo: Park Patrol for the DS and Battalion Wars 2 for the Wii as September 24th. Those two releases were on Fred Meyer's updated release list and had the correct date, lending some validity to the others. The list included the following:
> 
> ...






At first I thought that it probably doesn't mean anything, but do you remember that interview Perrin did with Game Informer? The ''tell me in November.'' part? Could still be fake since Brawl and Galaxy are so close together, but he was right about the DS Lite release dates after all. 

All I care about is that they get to Europe in 07. 

The lack of ''Planned for 2007 release'' on the european part of the smashbros website is the only thing that worries me... Damn europeans, learn english and stop delaying our game releases.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2007)

Not that I'm complaining but SMG and SSBB both in November seem quite too good to be true. Hoping some of those are correct though.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

hmmm.... so close to christmas, brawl comes out?

it's a good time, cuz i do nothing but games in winter...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 28, 2007)

Nintendo has confirmed that smash,mario , and Zelda DS will be out before december 31st. so Expect Mario in October and Smash in November.


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

Mario has been confirmed for an October release in Japan a long time ago, and Smash is a very important title as well. 

I'm almost sure of Galaxy coming to Europe this year, not so sure about Smash though...


----------



## Hyde (May 28, 2007)

The only game that I have is Twilight Princess...

But I'm saving up for PBR, and I borrowed Pearl from a friend so I can upload them onto the Wii...


----------



## Kayo (May 28, 2007)

I wonder what Nintendo will come up with in 08/09 when the big three has been released. Maybe they will release the new Zelda?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 28, 2007)

They do have other NEW games in development for Wii and thank god to because I do not want to keep seeing metriod , zelda etc. disaster day of crisis  is an 08 title and most likely FF CC ( not to sure on FF CC) and they have other titles in development.

Nintendo fans have to get past the big 3 sooner or later and expand to other nintendo properties.


----------



## Kayo (May 28, 2007)

Yeah Disaster is a very promising game, specially when Monolith started working on it. Even if I would love to see new Nintendo games come out, I wouldn't mind seeing a new Star Fox game ^^

It's also seems like the MSC online servers have been more stable (I hope I don't have to take that back)


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I wonder what Nintendo will come up with in 08/09 when the big three has been released. Maybe they will release the new Zelda?


Perrin said that some of their stuff for 08 will be shown at E3.

Disaster: Day of Crisis and Project H.A.M.M.E.R. will also most likely be delayed until 2008.


----------



## Kayo (May 28, 2007)

Yeah I can't wait for E3, even if it's nothing like before.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

im getting worried of the wii's future....

games that ars already out kinda suck apart from zelda, wario, and the wii sports/play.

later, only 5 games that look big will come out... what then?
luigi party? super smash bros mash pit? lol....


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2007)

You seem to forget Nintendo has barely shown the 35+ games they have in development.

Especially getting worried before the bigger gaming months where they would normally ANNOUNCE games at those events anyway...


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

ah..... i see......


----------



## Aman (May 29, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You seem to forget Nintendo has barely shown the *45* games they have in development.


Fixed          .


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2007)

You fixed the general statement I made? 

+ means moar, and I didn't know what it was in the 40's, so I said 35+.


----------



## Aman (May 29, 2007)

Yep, were just fixing so that people know the exact number and how great it is.


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yep, were just fixing so that people know the exact number and how great it is.



I'll tell you how great I think it is whenever I get to see these 45 games.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

if we even get a glimpse of them in the next two years.....


----------



## NinjaM (May 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r4NCDp0KLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2007)

lol thats nice, must have taken him a little bit of time to do that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 30, 2007)

Whoa, nice! Kagami was the first wallpaper! <3

So I heard there would be a LEGO Star Wars game with the entire sagas coming out for Wii. That's gonna be awesome now that I don't have to buy those two trilogy games.

Also, I know a LEGO Batman game will be out (lol) as well and I'm hoping it'll be on Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

^ ya there will be a lego starwars with all of them on there. I do not know much about it I heard about it on one of the ign podcasts, should be sweet!


----------



## Xell (May 31, 2007)

Soo when is the Wii going to have online gameplay? I'm slow on this stuff..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

Xell said:


> Soo when is the Wii going to have online gameplay? I'm slow on this stuff..



Europe already has the second online Wii game called Mario Strikers charged. We are getting it this summer ( I forget the date)

Japan has Pokemon battle Revolution which is also online and the very first online Wii game to be out. We also get the game this summer.


Battalion Wars 2 also will have online co op and other online features as well I think that comes out in the fall though not to sure. 


Overall expect  a good amount of online titles from the summer onwards.


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

Mario Party 8 is fun, I stopped listening to reviews after MP2. As always the bonus awards at the end are so retarded. I had 3 stars and 60 coins one of my friends had 1 star. He got all 3 bonus stars -_- and won.

Fun for sure tho


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2007)

^Agreed, reviews mean nothing. It all matters if YOU like it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Mario Party 8 is fun, I stopped listening to reviews after MP2. As always the bonus awards at the end are so retarded. I had 3 stars and 60 coins one of my friends had 1 star. He got all 3 bonus stars -_- and won.
> 
> Fun for sure tho



though the Wii mote functions are done soo horribly on some games its not even funny. 

though if you get past that , you will find a good game.


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2007)

Well, it got a bad rating since it was just the same thing again and it looks like was originally from the GCN (I mean look at the 16:9 mode lol).

And I thought that you could turn off the bonus awards if you want to?


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

Aman said:


> Well, it got a bad rating since it was just the same thing again and it looks like was originally from the GCN (I mean look at the 16:9 mode lol).
> 
> And I thought that you could turn off the bonus awards if you want to?



My friend who won (and who owns the Wii) put them on without telling us.


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2007)

Well, blame him not the game. XD


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They do have other NEW games in development for Wii and thank god to because I do not want to keep seeing metriod , zelda etc. disaster day of crisis  is an 08 title and most likely FF CC ( not to sure on FF CC) and they have other titles in development.
> 
> Nintendo fans have to get past the big 3 sooner or later and expand to other nintendo properties.



Gah, the spelling and grammar issues in this post are tearing at my brain...

I think the Mario and Zelda games are neat, and I have high expectations for PBR...I know that you are not satisfied with Nintendo expanding their games, but I disagree, seeing how all of the third-party games are terrible and are ruining the Wii (such as the Nick games, movie games, etc)...


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

Aman said:


> Well, blame him not the game. XD



I blame both <_<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2007)

i used to love zelda 2, it was the most different zelda game for a long time, and was more action oriented.  alot of people didn't like it though


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2007)

.



			
				Joystiq said:
			
		

> The interesting piece includes a mention of an "audio translator" that "converts analog data such as human speech into a digital data stream." That may sound like a microphone, but it's really more of a microphone's brain ... and it's not being used.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

interesting........^


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 2, 2007)

Arg I bought a wii 2 weeks ago and Im slightly dissapointed.  There aren't any great games out yet .  Convince me that I shouldnt have gotten an Xbox or a ps3


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

Uh, Twilight Princess? Super Paper Mario? Dragonball? WarioWare? Trauma Center? 

Do you have a Gamecube? If not, I got a huge list for you...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

NarSakSasKak said:


> Arg I bought a wii 2 weeks ago and Im slightly dissapointed.  There aren't any great games out yet .  Convince me that I shouldnt have gotten an Xbox or a ps3



Well did you look at the game list before buying?  I mean there's a share of great games for all three, should of looked my friend and THEN bought


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

I think the what's-coming-this-fall list is more important, and for that reason the Wii is a no-brainer...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I think the what's-coming-this-fall list is more important, and for that reason the Wii is a no-brainer...



I'm sorry, but the three big Nintendo apps and Fire Emblem 10 aren't a 'no-brainer' to get a Wii for 

Maybe what they start showing at the end of summer would really wet my whistler onto getting a Wii. So far, all I want is Super Paper Mario, just for the fact Intelligent Systems is full of win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

july is going to kick ass for me. 

Mario Stikers charged ( online is pretty robust on this game)
Manhunt 2 ( I think this will be an AO game to be honest)

August?

Metriod Prime 3 

( there are more but I'm sleepy atm)

September 
Battalion war 2 ( Online Co op , I'm game)

( there is more but again I forget )

October?

This is my guess . Mario galaxy

November/December
Smash brothers.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> july is going to kick ass for me.
> 
> Mario Stikers charged ( online is pretty robust on this game)
> Manhunt 2 ( I think this will be an AO game to be honest)
> ...


*AO* does that stand for adults only? 

I want mario striker, anyone got it *It's out in europe right?* and i can't wait for Smash brothers


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 2, 2007)

Honestly, I haven't even seen in AO games except for maybe one, and that was almost a decade ago. There's no real point in having an M rating and AO rating if the difference is only by one freakin' number.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't think Manhunt will be AO...Rockstar loves money too much...



Goofy Time said:


> I'm sorry, but the three big Nintendo apps and Fire Emblem 10 aren't a 'no-brainer' to get a Wii for



Smash Bros. Brawl = *Easy-buy*
Smash Bros. + Mario Galaxy = *No-brainer*
Smash + Galaxy + Metroid Prime 3 = *Must-have*
Smash + Galaxy + MP3 + Fire Emblem + Twilight Princess + Wii Sports + Super Paper Mario + Manhunt 2 + Guilty Gear + Batallion Wars 2 + Mario Strikers 2 + Stuff I forgot + Virtual Console stuff = *What-are-you-f'ing-retarded?*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Smash + Galaxy + MP3 + Fire Emblem + Twilight Princess + Wii Sports + Super Paper Mario + Manhunt 2 + Guilty Gear + Batallion Wars 2 + Mario Strikers 2 + Stuff I forgot + Virtual Console stuff = *What-are-you-f'ing-retarded?*



Let me debunk this.
The three I mentioned are obvious choices. FE solely do due to the fact I like FE, even if the series is declining. I already played TP on the GC, I have no interest in Wii Sports, SPM is the only game on the Wii that isn't on GC that I want that's out, I'm getting Manhunt on the PS2, I don't care for Guilty Gear, Batallion Wars is the worst of the Nintendo Wars series, I normally avoid the Mario spin-off's unless they are Mario Kart or an RPG, and the VC doesn't even fall into the equation of me buying a Wii. The VC imho is extra, it doesn't impact me in ANY form of buying the system. Not to mention all of the highlighted games of own I actually own.

As blarg as it sounds, I really don't see me staying down with a lot of them minus the big 3, the ones that will be good for sure.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

A) What's your point? Still a no-brainer...
B) Smash Bros. Brawl
C) What are you f'ing retarded?
D) Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

ENOUGH TALK, HAVE AT YOU!

*Takes out Vampire Killer and becomes An Hero*


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

*just realized who really needs to be in the next Smash Bros. game*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn right, the one Belmont to rule them all [But not labeled as the ultimate]; Simon Belmont.

ESPECIALLY considering this is Snakes second venture into games that play like SSB. Lo and behold, Simon Belmont was in that same game as Snake, and they were the two best characters in it in fact.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

*
Make it so Nintendo, make it so...​*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

Goofy your getting manhunt 2 for ps2? why? heck its been said that the Wii version is better but to each is own. 

Then again since you do not have a Wii I can see why, but I have both and well I'm so getting the Wii one after all the good things about the moves, etc that I been hearing from IGN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, not to sound rude here, but normally certain games that get multi-releases are regarded better on the PS2 so I went with that.

Besides, I have bought all of the GTA/Manhunt games on the PS2, even though ones with a PC version were superior.

I hope Manhunt 2 keeps the intrigue I felt the first had being in Carcer city, near Liberty City. Or is it set in a different city altogether?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

Silly fool...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

Haaahahah, holy shit I lol'd.

Can I use that? <3


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2007)

I made it just for you, go right ahead. ^_^

It's what came to my mind everytime I looked at your avatar...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

Rockstar gave manhunt 2 to a different rockstar office while others worked on the PS2 one. It's not a simple port and rockstar confirmed that, not only is the gameplay better but they did up the graphics as well .

Rockstar is good and they have never let me down in the past.

about the city thing I have to double check on that one.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol I was arugeing with kima-sama about the VC not to long ago and then this news pops up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First issue- You're negative rep was nearly undesipherable...Please spell correctly and have just a small nod to grammar...

Yes, there are some nice third-party games, but the majority have sucked and have been ruining Nintendo from the Gameboy Color to the DS, from the NES to the Wii...I think that people need to test third-party games for suckyness instead of just testing it for bugs...My friend has plenty of third-party Wii games, and they all stunk...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

Hyde said:


> First issue- You're negative rep was nearly undesipherable...Please spell correctly and have just a small nod to grammar...
> 
> Yes, there are some nice third-party games, but the majority have sucked and have been ruining Nintendo from the Gameboy Color to the DS, from the NES to the Wii...I think that people need to test third-party games for suckyness instead of just testing it for bugs...My friend has plenty of third-party Wii games, and they all stunk...



Funny, i thought the best game on the gamecube was third party :amazed 

Wii has just started and though Nintendo hasn't been great with third parties in the past it seems this time it'll be better. I have faith anyway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

Hyde said:


> First issue- You're negative rep was nearly *undesipherable* *( undecipherable)* ...Please spell correctly and have just a small nod to grammar...



It is funny how immature people can get. Please before you go and criticize me, you should re look over your's because its not that great either. That or Donkey show will come in here and lay the smack down on both of us.



> Yes, there are some nice third-party games, but the majority have sucked and have been ruining Nintendo from the *Gameboy Color to the DS, from the NES to the Wii...*



Um not they have not, you should do a history check during the SNES, and NES era. There are crappy Wii third party titles now but there are alot of good ones coming down the pipe.

It was not 3rd parties "ruining" nintendo it was Nintendo's stupidity and arrogance that forced them into the 3rd seat in the console race during the N64 era, and Gamecube era. They do make a great profit still  but there sales have suffered greatly because of the good/great lack of 3rd party support.

Hence one reason why PS2 as over 80 to 100 million consoles sold worldwide. 



> I think that people need to test third-party games for *suckyness* instead of just testing it for bugs...My friend has plenty of third-party *Wii games, and they all stunk...*



Ya they stink because the rushed the development on them and mainly was because of ubisoft just wanting a quick buck. Godfather, SSX, and a few others are good 3rd party games and sold really well for them because of that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 3, 2007)

2 quick questions!

1.) How far is the range for the DS/Wii USB Wifi Adaptor?

2.) If say I'm going to get a Wii, are there any system accessories I should get alongside it?(Ex. Intercooler, Charger, etc)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2007)

> First issue- You're negative rep was nearly *undesipherable*...Please spell correctly and have just a small nod to grammar...





> That or Donkey show will come in here and lay the smack down on both of us.


[IMG=http://forums.narutofan.com/image.php?u=11&dateline=1180601022]http://forums.narutofan.com/image.php?u=11&dateline=1180601022[/IMG]

Ep 9

Please use "spellcheck" before attempting making a critique about grammar.  The latest Firefox has this nice little feature that underlines incorrectly spelled words with a red line notifying you that you have made an error.  It's very useful when trying to make an argument for yourself about spelling or grammar. =)

On topic:  Can't wait for DQ:Swords and Gundam Wii next month.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2007)

My god, donkey avt fucking owns. Sorry for being off topic but it's just so damn badass


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I got Mario Party Eight despite the reviews it's not half bad. Even though I can only play the single player right now.

I hope they have Simon Belmont but I don't think it's gonna happen. I bet will see Jonathan and Charlotte since one of the composers worked on POR. Plus they could either be like Zelda or the Ice Climbers.


Gundam Wii's gonna suck just like every Gundam game I can think of. Giant Robots have never hit there truely great spot in video games. Unless it's a TurboGraph 16 game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2007)

Simon Belmont was like a Link in that Dream TV something something game. That's the same game that I said him and Snake were in, and it played like a SSB a bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Gundam Wii's gonna suck just like every Gundam game I can think of. Giant Robots have never hit there truely great spot in video games. Unless it's a TurboGraph 16 game.



The ones that came out to the states besides Side Story for the DC and Gundam vs Zeta Gundam PS2 have been horrible (Battle Assault anyone?).  There are gems within the pile of crap that Bandai tends to milk the franchise with and as this game resembles Side Story and is made by the team who did Ace Pilot on the GC, I'm good with this.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Uh, Twilight Princess? Super Paper Mario? Dragonball? WarioWare? Trauma Center?
> 
> Do you have a Gamecube? If not, I got a huge list for you...



Yea i have a gamecube, got tired of it though.  Im mainly waiting for naruto and super smash but ill be in college then and my little bro wants the wii at home.

anyway, wario ware isnt my cup of tea...neither is trauma center or super paper mario. ill def check out zelda but i want a hack em and slash em game which is why im dying for manhunt 2.  I dont wanna bitch about the graphics, but im disspointed that its not close to xbox 360 level.  However, it should still be more fun to play due to the wiis abilities.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2007)

Well the XBOX 360 cost more for a reason. Wii went the route of controller abilities and 360/PS3 went graphics way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2007)

nar, you got the Wii and two weeks your bored? wtf? TWO WEEKS? sheeesssh =/


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nar, you got the Wii and two weeks your bored? wtf? TWO WEEKS? sheeesssh =/



I once ment some one on a KH fourm who got bored that fast. Some people would rather have high def graphics or and are use to the original controller. But what they forget Is that they don't have TURBO POWER! 

Than theres the people that don't like Nintendo casual and non-gamers policy. 

Though the argument that It can't hold as big of a quest Is bull crap. Has any one ever heared of a little thing known as two disc games?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2007)

Well maybe he beat zelda on GC? But then he still has super paper mario, and how can you get bored of that?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn Nintendo is killing the game with their classic lineup.  I don't know how you can get bored from the Wii when the VC alone would keep you satisfied.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Damn Nintendo is killing the game with their classic lineup.  I don't know how you can get bored from the Wii when the VC alone would keep you satisfied.



Yeah expecially with the TurboGraph-16 games they run on TURBO POWER! P



crazymtf said:


> Well maybe he beat zelda on GC? But then he still has super paper mario, and how can you get bored of that?



 He said It wasn't his cup of tea but really it's Mario you buy It you like It and you STFU.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I might have found a good third-party game for the Wii... 

It must be, because I can't stop playing it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2007)

Hyde said:


> I think I might have found a good third-party game for the Wii...
> 
> It must be, because I can't stop playing it...



Which game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm Zelda II, huh?  I haven't beat that game yet and I have 500 points lying around doing nothing.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 5, 2007)

I love fark.com  Link from fark to article



			
				fark headline said:
			
		

> This little PS3 went to market. This little consumer stayed home. This little console was overpriced, so this little consumer had none. But these little consumers took Wii, Wii, Wii all the way home


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> I love fark.com  Link from fark to article



Wow good news for the Wii sad sad news for the PS3.


----------



## Clovis15 (Jun 6, 2007)

5 to 1, eh? All the Sony fans who keep claiming that the PS3 is still going to pull out ahead in the end to be the market leader again look more and more fucked with each passing moment.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2007)

After a bit of work, I finally finished it. =)



This is the way it should have came out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2007)

^ not bad but that light looks odd compared to mine , that or its just the picture angle.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a combination of a lot of things really, like crappy camera, low light, etc.  I'll take a better picture later on today.  Still looks better black. ^^


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

lol Wow your PS3 looks dusty while the Wii and the 360 looks so clean and shiny.  Are you trying to tell us something "Nintendo" DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL, actually I've been playing the PS3 a lot more than both of those systems atm.  I just forgot to clean it from that angle. XD


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

Man until Ninja Gaiden Sigma comes out next month, it might just stay that way for me too.  I'm hearing the Folklore demo is fun, but I'm still having router problems.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

Mario Party 8 is disappointing. I like the fact that Wii Play has Widescreen support and MP8 doesn't -_-


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> After a bit of work, I finally finished it. =)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way it should have came out.



you painted that or bought a case?

too lazy to go back and check if you said it already


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2007)

PS3 gets the most dust of the three, but the wii looks pimpin in black, much better then it's normal color


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> you painted that or bought a case?
> 
> too lazy to go back and check if you said it already



Got a new case for it.  BTW, that's the Japanese one.  I'm going to get a chrome one for my US one after I get it sent for repair.

Here's a better picture of my black Wii.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^ very nice can u order those online? the cases I mean


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2007)

Tales of Symphonia 2, Just listening to the IGN wii podcast and about 31 min and 55 seconds in they talk about this game or something like that . All I have to say is wOOT!


also I'm soo getting scarface! I have so much fun playing it at EB, I plan to get it!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> ^^^ very nice can u order those online? the cases I mean



Yeah, there are multiple online stores where you can get it.  I personally used ebay because they seemed to run around $5-$10 cheaper.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2007)

Well today I went to the mall to get a haircut then stopped in Gamespot  and decided to pick up some GC games, since the Wii was BC.

I got Tales of Symphonia, RE 3 Nemisis , and ETERNAL DARKNESS! The third game was free, and I got 10 % off the others since I'm a EB edge member.


ToS I had to get since a sequel is basically coming out for it!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

^Reminds me i got tales but haven't played it, should though


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 10, 2007)

TOS rocked dude... i had freakin 80 HOURS in that game.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Got a new case for it.  BTW, that's the Japanese one.  I'm going to get a chrome one for my US one after I get it sent for repair.
> 
> *Here's a better picture of my black Wii.*



Is it just me, or there's something obviously wrong with that sentence XD.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

Time out.  Time the fuck out. Let me scroll up again.  Did you say Tales of Symphonia 2?  OMG this is a dream comes true.  If this is only for the Wii, I'm ordering a Wii today.

Edit:  Can somebody link to this Wii podcast where they talked about it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 10, 2007)

^ If there was one mentioned, you would have heard about it already.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ If there was one mentioned, you would have heard about it already.



So Ssj3 information is false?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2007)

Hope not, but check around Gamespot/IGN/Gamefaqs to be sure.

Also how far does the Wifi USB Adaptor range go to? I can't seem to get it working for me in a room around 20 ft. away.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> So Ssj3 information is false?



No my information is not false, I so happen to listen to IGN podcasts ( all of them ) and on the Wii podcast Matt Cassamasina ( Editor and Cheif of the Nintendo Team at IGN) got asked a question about any RPGs that we do not know about that is being made for Wii. He said he was under embargo but he gave a hint, the hint was made it so obvious that he was talking about ToS 2.




Its about 31 minuets in or so.

Thing is I recommend people to listen to those especially DS , you obtain some information about video games in them


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 10, 2007)

Wasn't Symphonia the only decent actual RPG on the GC?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wasn't Symphonia the only decent actual RPG on the GC?



Correct, along side Baiten Kaitos.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thing is I recommend people to listen to those especially DS , you obtain some information about video games in them



I listen to podcasts and actually listened to that today, but I don't cling onto stuff like that until it's officially stated.  I remember when he said EA had some awesome stuff coming soon for the Wii and it ended up being Boogie.  Not to knock Boogie, but that wasn't really on a super spectacular level that he made it out to be.  Tales of Symphonia was a good game, but I'd rather have another Baten Kaitos.

Speaking of which, there's an interview about Boogie and what to expect here.

this

They're really dropping the ball with the mic being USB though. =/


----------



## Jotun (Jun 11, 2007)

USB Mic? Wow is it that hard to go the extra step?

That black Wii looks pretty sick. Although if I were ever to customize any of my systems I would strive for pink or something that glows in the dark.

I just saw my little brother die on map in ToS xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I'm not going to knock you if you get a pink Wii. XD

But chrome is going to look pretty badass as well, especially next to the chrome 360. =)


----------



## Jotun (Jun 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, I'm not going to knock you if you get a pink Wii. XD
> 
> But chrome is going to look pretty badass as well, especially next to the chrome 360. =)



I have gotten pink Nintendo products whenever I have had the chance xD

Ya the chrome should look nice, it just looks funny in between the 360 and the triple lol

I'm surprised you don't have Gundam skins on your systems. Some fanboy you are


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL, not everything in my house should revolve around Gundam.  I want to make it somewhat presentable to the occasional outsider. XD

Now if I could make one all red with the Neo-Zeon symbol on it... then we're talking.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, not everything in my house should revolve around Gundam.  I want to make it somewhat presentable to the occasional outsider. XD
> 
> Now if I could make one all red with the Neo-Zeon symbol on it... then we're talking.



Well when I finally move out, my new place is going to become the Batcave for sure >_> 

How many people have seen your set up recently? 

If you REALLY wanted to, you could just get the red case mod and get a Neo Zeon sticker and slap that bad boy on.

But I guess you don't have to go that far xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2007)

Friends and family always come by.  It's freaking ridiculous.  Plus pretty much every other Monday is the bowling after party night at my spot with my team (not Wii Bowling XD).

As for the red, I'd rather save it for a Wii-mote.  I like the way my stuff is color coordinated.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2007)

grr sorry about those posts, kept getting 500 interal server errors , so thats why that happened ( figures it happens when I went to work =/) 


true DS he did say that and you might not like boogie but he was looking at it in the terms of something from EA that was built just for Wii and not just a port. 


In anycase, Tos 2 is going to come and I cannot wait till that embargo is DROPPED!

@goofy 

also Paper mario Thousand year door was an RPG as well.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2007)

I was thinking of getting it too, but when I read that it only has 6 levels, that made me rethink the purchase. Is this the one that has 2-player co-op play or is it only for a single-player?


----------



## Birkin (Jun 11, 2007)

Soon going to get my LAN Adapter.  About time really. I've had the Wii since christmas, when everyone was dying to get one.  So, where do you suggest I start with the online features?


----------



## BlackMoon5599 (Jun 11, 2007)

So, how is everybody's gaming collections coming along?
I own:
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Elebits
Excite Truck
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Super Paper Mario
SSX Blur
Wii Sports
Wii Play
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Warioware Smooth Moves
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Red Steel
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz

My virtual console games:
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Donkey Kong Country
Splatterhouse
Star Fox 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Kid Icarus
Kirby's Adventure

I'm also soon going to purchase Mario Party 8, Pokemon Battle Revolution, Scarface, Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition, Super Mario Strikers Charged, and Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Can the Wii Mote or Classic Controller play GC games?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 12, 2007)

Krag said:


> Can the Wii Mote or Classic Controller play GC games?



Sadly, no...


----------



## Clovis15 (Jun 12, 2007)

I currently only have the following  scant few Wii Titles:

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Metal Slug ANTHOLOGY
Wii Sports

I have no Virtual Console titles yet as I lack broadband. I am an embarassment to myself. That said, I should technically be getting Super Paper Mario.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 12, 2007)

I've got Zelda, Wii Sports, Wii Play, Super Paper Mario, DBZ, and I'm about to return Cooking Mama and Shrek 3 (review copies) along with my GC RE4 and get RE4 on Wii...


----------



## Birkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Soon going to get my LAN Adapter.  About time really. I've had the Wii since christmas, when everyone was dying to get one.  So, where do you suggest I start with the online features?



Re-posting this. Need some answers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2007)

I really need to upload these for you all, seriously these are good especially the june 8th ones ( the big brain one is great and shows some decent IGN workers playing lol)



@goku

whatever floats your boat man! I would setup the online stuff first to be honest, I mean thats what I did when I got mine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

my Wii collection - Paper Mario 

Yes my friend is letting me buy it off of him when i get a Wii, so it's gonna be mine


----------



## Birkin (Jun 12, 2007)

My Wii collection:

Wii Sports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 (Who saw that coming? )

Not really many games I want, I pick up what I find interesting, not going on a shopping spree to increase my collection.

Also, I seriously need help getting online.



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> I like many others have trouble connecting to the internet with a router/modem.
> 
> This is the problem: I keep getting error message 52020 when I plug the Datel LAN Adapter into the Wii, use a cable into the modem.
> 
> ...



I posted this on the Wii forums. Can anyone please help me? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## Roy (Jun 12, 2007)

Goku said:
			
		

> I like many others have trouble connecting to the internet with a router/modem.
> 
> This is the problem: I keep getting error message 52020 when I plug the Datel LAN Adapter into the Wii, use a cable into the modem.
> 
> ...



You're supposed to plug it in with a ethernet cable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2007)

Aman and roy I'm about to add your Wii friend codes in, I been slacking and have not add anyone in months =0 Roy I got yours from the Wii friend code front  page , if that one is not correct just PM me it, thx!


----------



## Birkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Roy said:


> You're supposed to plug it in with a ethernet cable.



What's the difference though? took the cable that goes from my PC to the Wii LAN Adapter, which is then plugged into the Wii by USB 2.0 and the cable is directly connected into the modem/router.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2007)

^ WTF?  I would assume he's using an ethernet cable to plug it into the switch.


----------



## Birkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ WTF?  I would assume he's using an ethernet cable to plug it into the switch.



This is how it is:

My PC is connected to a switch in another room.

That switch is connected to a box in my room which is where the internet comes from right.

I simply took out the cable in my PC, plugged it in the Wii LAN Adapter which is plugged into the Wii, and it ain't working. This is seriously starting to piss me off.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

...... you have to plug in into the ethernet.

Is your thingy a MODEM?


----------



## Birkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I got it to work now. For some reason I had to unplug both the modem and switch. About time I came online with the Wii, had it for 6 months soon. XD


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2007)

SSJ3: Cool.

First ''Chocobo's Dungeon: Toki-wasure no Meikyuu'' trailer released.

Link removed


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Why cant they just have a game adlong the lines of fable for the  wii...

thatv would rock so much...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahoy Wii owners; I has a question for ye all.

For those of you who have a GC Action Replay device, does it still work on the Wii? AR Card and all?


----------



## Aman (Jun 14, 2007)

Team Ninja considering Ninja Gaiden for Wii


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> For those of you who have a GC Action Replay device, does it still work on the Wii? AR Card and all?



I finally fixed my Max Drive Pro yesterday...I'll have to try it in my Wii and get back to you. I got it to boot once before using the quick-disc-swap technique, but I haven't tried booting GCoS off it yet to play import/burned GC games...


----------



## Birkin (Jun 14, 2007)

Info on upcoming Virtual Console games? I'm still waiting for a few. Link is preferable.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2007)

Project H.A.M.M.E.R. got hammered? 





> Our sources were unable to provide a reason for the alleged termination. *However, IGN Wii has heard separately that Nintendo is actively re-working some traditional games so that they are more accessible by casual players.* If it is truly canned, Project H.A.M.M.E.R. may have become a casualty of Wii's newfound success in the mainstream market.



No more hammer time?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Project H.A.M.M.E.R. got hammered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This project sounded so awesome damn it doesn't make sense why they would abandon It.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know why, but this game didnt look THAT exciting....


----------



## FFLN (Jun 14, 2007)

The game was too far off at the moment anyway. I'm more focused on what's coming out next week for the Wii. I will be able to see just how a slip of the remote will lead to a chainsaw-wielding maniac whacking someone's head off. I'll also be able to see just how much those few hours that I've put into the Rayman shooting games has improved my Wii aim. Nothing like headshotting a rabbid with a plunger from 100 feet away.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

Chainsaw????^:

for what game is this? RE?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Chainsaw????^:
> 
> for what game is this? RE?



There's no other recent Nintendo game, that I can recall, that has a chainsaw. After watching gameplay vids of it about a week ago, I am in the mood for some plaga blasting action.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont really mind them cancelling project hammer..i wasnt too hyped about that game anyway. 

although maybe they should keep that concept of just smashing things, and use it for another game that doesnt just have hammers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Project H.A.M.M.E.R. got hammered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh I hope so. Hammer looked downright terrible to be a Nintendo developed game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Project H.A.M.M.E.R. got hammered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough* rumor * cough*, although  it  stil is l possible but I wanted to address that this is a rumor atm and not official.


plus wasn't project hammer about HAMMERS and not chainsaws? Anyways I will have Scarface, Manhunt 2, and RE4 wii edition  for that =0!


THOUGH if you find that interesting , READ THIS!

*
NINJA GAIDEN Wii??*



> Whilst Tecmo is currently working on three Nintendo DS projects, one being Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword, plus Project Rygar for Wii, news of a possible Wii Ninja Gaiden is the cherry on top!
> 
> It has been revealed that Team Ninja is seriously considering bringing such a project to Nintendo's innovative, and immensely popular, Wii console. Speaking at a recent Ninja Gaiden press event in London, Producer and Director, Yosuke Hayashi spoke about the possibility:
> 
> ...


.

oo ! =0

 JOIN!


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2007)

^Already posted.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

You just HAAAD to kill his happy mood, didnt ya Aman?

I think Ninja Gaiden games rocked, so if one comes for the Wii, it will RULE.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You just HAAAD to kill his happy mood, didnt ya Aman?
> 
> I think Ninja Gaiden games rocked, so if one comes for the Wii, it will RULE.


Yeah that would be preety freaking awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

I wonder how it would work though...

maybe, jab the wii remote to throw shuriken?

Slash it to use sword?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

i dont know, it sounds like they want to make something unique, like a new IP

but ninja gaiden for wii would be great


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe so^^^

I wonder when it will come out IF they decide to make one...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2007)

^ well seeing how there Ninja Gaiden DS is turning out I will not put it past them. I really cannot wait for there Ds game and PROJECT RYGAR!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never played Rygar, i would like to try it out sometime


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2007)

You know, I was wondering.  Out of all the games you guys salivate for, how many of you actually buy them, seriously?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You know, I was wondering.  Out of all the games you guys salivate for, how many of you actually buy them, seriously?



I usually buy most of em


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You know, I was wondering.  Out of all the games you guys salivate for, how many of you actually buy them, seriously?




I normally do, if I cannot I bum a friends and beat it  or wait till it gets to 20 bucks


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You know, I was wondering.  Out of all the games you guys salivate for, how many of you actually buy them, seriously?



i try too..

i wanna buy mario party 8, RE4: Wii edition, Pokemon Battle Revolution, MP3: Corruption, some virtual console games, and a Xbox 360 during the summer

but i dont know how im going to


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Aman (Jun 16, 2007)

Another Soul Calibur Legends Scan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Scarface a 5.8, ouch.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2007)

RE4 Wii Edition should be out now or at least in several hours. I'll be check my store to see if they have any in stock. ^^


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm getting transformers for the wii. has anyone played it. or does anyone know if its good because from what i see any first game based after a movie is terrible. well to me anyway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2007)

ScarFace  8.5




@QB

Ya  I have it reserved, but I cannot pick it up till friday =/ 

@zero

I have not played the game sorry


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Gonna pick up RE4 later today...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2007)

> *Buy Zack & Wiki Campaign 2007
> Okay, you can't buy it yet, but maybe you can pre-order. And if not, you should at least start saving.
> by Matt Casamassina*



Formally known as Treasure Island Z ( The new capcom game for Wii )


> June 18, 2007 - Not since Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem on GameCube have we demanded that readers purchase a videogame, but the time has come (again) for us to take a stand. Capcom has a fantastic point-and-click puzzle-adventure on its hands. It's clever. It's difficult. It will make you think. It's also beautiful, perfectly capitalizing on Wii's strengths.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's got a stupid name. Formerly Project Treasure Island Z, now it's called Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure. Uh-huh, we know. Bad. Really, really bad. Meanwhile, unless you loved the style of Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker - and you should have - you probably won't find yourself wowed by the cel-shaded graphics forming the characters and worlds in Z&W. And there's no blood, F-bombs or dead hookers, either - all integral ingredients to today's most popular efforts.
> 
> But we're telling you, Zack & Wiki is fun. Really fun. Really smart. And really enjoyable. And we're not going to stop this campaign until you've pre-ordered it. Do it. Do it right now. What do you mean your local retailer isn't accepting pre-orders? That's no excuse for the truly dedicated. Start saving. Create a Zack & Wiki fund. And get on the message boards and spread the word. It's come down from the IGN Wii editors that Z&W (as those in the know call it) is the real deal and must be owned. As loyal Nintendo fans, you cannot disobey.





*
Video's*




( I will upload the IGN insider quality  one later, I'm really tired  I just got back from work )


*
Images*


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2007)

BBFC Rejects Video Game Manhunt 2 in UK


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> BBFC Rejects Video Game Manhunt 2 in UK


lol i just gotta get a friend to buy this game so i can play it


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2007)

> *Ubisoft has gone into a frenzy of organisation and stamped release dates on all of its key upcoming titles.*



*Spoiler*: _Release List_ 






> September:
> 
> * Dark Messiah: Elements - 7th September (Xbox 360)
> * Settlers VI - 7th September (PC)
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Nothing on wii but rayman...

Asassins creed would really be kick ass for us wii owners...

Ok, i need info.

When will mario strikers charged come to US?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

To bad manhunt was banned in UK, it looks really fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Nothing on wii but rayman...


Well technically there is also the Brothers in Arms game there.  It's a Wii exclusive.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

How many hours of gameplay is brothers in arms?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How many hours of gameplay is brothers in arms?


Uh, I doubt anyone will actually be able to answer that, but I got this info off the game's Wikipedia page.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> According to Nintendo Power, the game will consist of the past two Brothers In Arms games, and will focus more on a narrative experience than previous iterations [2]. It will feature 31 levels set during the Battle of Normandy.


So seeing as how it is supposed to contain the first two games in it, it should be a fairly lengthy game.  Though if you have played the first two there may not be much of a reason to purchase this one.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Went in to pick up RE4, but... they won't have it in stock until tomorrow. *sigh* One more day...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Went in to pick up RE4, but... they won't have it in stock until tomorrow. *sigh* One more day...


Maybe it's because today's the day it's being shipped out, not actually in stock? Of course, it's possible they're shipped and stocked at the same day or night.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Maybe it's because today's the day it's being shipped out, not actually in stock? Of course, it's possible they're shipped and stocked at the same day or night.



Correct  , this is how all Eb games and Gamespot etc work. Kinda sucks if you ask me =/

also RE4 reviews from Gamespy and 1up

Gamespy: 5/5
1UP: 8/10


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much the bigger cities will get it shipped and stocked on the ship date. The rest get it in time. I thought that since it would be a popular and anticipated game that it would've gotten there earlier, but I guess not.


----------



## Birkin (Jun 19, 2007)

I have my reasons for believing the Gamecube version of Resident Evil 4 is better than both the Playstation 2 and Wii version.

So, in your professional opinion, which games would you suggest for the Wii? Any incoming or already out games would be appreciated.

I already have my eyes on Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, but I'd also like something else. Any ideas?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

Goku said:


> I have my reasons for believing the Gamecube version of Resident Evil 4 is better than both the Playstation 2 and Wii version.
> 
> So, in your professional opinion, which games would you suggest for the Wii? Any incoming or already out games would be appreciated.
> 
> I already have my eyes on Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, but I'd also like something else. Any ideas?


Dunno if you meant for this to be directed towards anyone, but my honest opinion would be to buy Zelda and that's about it.  There's a couple of other games out now that would be fun for rental but nothing more.  On the horizon I would have to say that Super Mario Galaxy and Brawl are the two that stand out the most for me.


Manhunt 2 is not only banned in the UK, but it is also rated Adults Only (AO) here in the states now.  Take Two may try to change this, but and AO rating seems like it would hurt pretty bad


----------



## Birkin (Jun 19, 2007)

I forgot all about Brawl. A must-buy indeed. Cheers for the input.

I also have Zelda though, along with the DBZ game and a couple of Virtual Console games.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh right Virtual Console... if you have a friend/family member who you would like to play co-op games with I would recommend the first Toejam & Earl game (my sig/ava atm).  Definitely wouldn't recommend for single player though, but it is arguably the best co-op experience for it's time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2007)

Re4 Wii, well for 29.99 and having the GC graphics, Ps2 content and True widescreen , I said F#$% it to the GC one.  Plus since you have DBZ I mean thats an average game for Wii and I can see you liking at least average to great games on Wii so here are a few.

games to have / play by now?

Zelda
Super Paper mario
Excite Truck
Wario Ware
Trauma Center
Rayman
Scarface ( comes out in july)
Manhunt 2 ( comes out in july , I think)
Smash brothers ( Q4 title)
Mario galaxy ( fall)
Metriod Prime 3 ( august 20th)
Battalion wars 2 ( september, also has online co op and other online features)
super Marios strikers charge  ( I think june or july , I forget, online game as well)
No more heroes 
RE UC
Zack & Wiki ( capcom)   ( the game I have on the top of this page)


there are some more decent / great games out there. You should try them out and not just say "o first party games only and screw the rest" some nice games coming out.  Plus expect more good things from third parties coming up. Because they see how great the Wii is selling and that means more 3rd party support.


for the Virtual console there are ALOT.

Ninja Gaiden
Zelda Link to the past
Zelda OOT
Mario kart
Starfox 64
Streets of range 1 and 2
Super Castlevania 
R type 3


I can keep going but thats all I can remeber out of the 103 games that are out right now


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Manhunt is a must buy if it's rated AO, must be some serious sick kills.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

Gore didn't save the previous game from having ridiculously boring gameplay.  I have hopes for this one, but I probably wouldn't buy it right off the bat.


----------



## Birkin (Jun 20, 2007)

Where's the love for the Donkey Kong Country games? 

I believe the Zelda Collection Pack that you got with the Gamecube ages ago included those Virtual Console games.

But RE: UC ain't out yet is it? I'm fairly sure it isn't.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 20, 2007)

RE4 on the Wii is quite the experience. It took me a while to get used to the controls, and that while included a run through the village... three times. I got killed by the chainsaw guy the first time when I still hadn't figured out the 180 degree turn. The second time, I was killed by him when Leon wouldn't stop knifing... because I was freaking out and waving my arms around wildly while trying to run from him. The third time, I took him out with the shotgun and grenade.

I'm still adjusting to the controls, but it is easier to aim. The action cutscenes throw me off though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Ya the IGN review and a few other reviews says it takes a while to get used to them. They said 15 to 20 mins roughly ( IGN anyways)


LOL freaking out eh?   I plan to pick mine up Friday ( 29.99 for the best out of them all? I'm game) BUt right now I have to head to work till  5:30 am =/ 


I almost beat RE3 nemesis as well , I'm at the last part


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet. I'm gonna go pick up my reserve now. ^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow...a Wii version that is better than a PS2 port of the same name!

A first, and a glorious one at that.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LOL freaking out eh?   I plan to pick mine up Friday ( 29.99 for the best out of them all? I'm game) BUt right now I have to head to work till  5:30 am =/



Well, the last time I played through RE4, I had the Handcannon and Infinite Rocket launcher... so it sort of throws me off to be using a relative pea-shooter again. Or that might just be my excuse for running from a chainsaw-wielding maniac in-game, while only taking a few potshots.XP No more struggling to hit their knees or face with the analog though.

It might be easier to find it by Friday, since the bigger chains should've received it by then. In my case, I reserved it yesterday when I had checked to see if it was in stock. Today, I was told that if I hadn't reserved it, my copy, their only extra, would've been sold to another customer who had asked about it. *phew* That would've been cutting it sort of close.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2007)

I reserved mine over this past weekend. They called said it was in and I have like 5 days to pick it up. So I should be fine, I mean I was going to by the GC one but when I heard it was coming to wii for 30 bucks? I passed on the GC one, just because the Wii one has true 16:9, Extra content, GC graphics and Wii controls all for an extra 10 bucks? I can coup with that.


Ya, the videos I'm seeing at IGN , it seems REALLY easy to pick zombies apart with the IR aiming control. Thats a good thing thats for sure! Not to mention you can get your shot ready while walking then shoot, to bad you cannot shot while running though


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2007)

They need to explain Leon's lack of ability to shoot and run at the same time. Heaven forbid he have to pat his head and rub his stomach at the simultaneously!

*leaving now* I think I'll pick up Killer 7 used while I'm at it. Damn that was an awesome game...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> They need to explain Leon's lack of ability to shoot and run at the same time. Heaven forbid he have to pat his head and rub his stomach at the simultaneously!
> 
> *leaving now* I think I'll pick up Killer 7 used while I'm at it. Damn that was an awesome game...



Good point, i wonder why he had to stop then shoot, i never got that either. Didn't matter though my aim owned


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally took some time from Sigma to play this game.  Three words, awesome but easy.  Took me a little bit to get used to aiming and moving the screen, but once I did, the kills just keep coming.  Honestly, I'm not even worried about the later levels because the control scheme works.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2007)

What doesn't work too well is when you're shaking the remote back and forth. I tend to hit the '2' button while doing so. It doesn't really affect anything in the game, but it does throw me off sometimes.

I was sure that I had the cabin this first time around, but when I ran upstairs to firebomb the guys that were following me, a plaga-head got me right after it exploded. They're not as frightening as the chainsaw guy, but their attack is still pretty cheap.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2007)

Nintendo Nixes AO Manhunt.
The same, apparently, holds true of SCEA.



> So Rockstar only has three choices now: They can either kill the game, rework it to try for a lower rating or submit an appeal to the ESRB's board and argue that the game doesn't deserve such a high, 18-or-older rating.



That sucks.

Wii Freeloader to be released on June 30?




New Wii-exclusive. Sounds good I guess.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Aman said:


> Nintendo Nixes AO Manhunt.
> The same, apparently, holds true of SCEA.
> 
> 
> ...




Dragon Blade look preety impressive for a seemingly rushed game. How ever Is It just me or does It look like  that ditched game Raven Blade? 

Even the name and the main character are simlar. I say this was a reworked model from It with a slightly diffrent concept and with the Wii mote in mind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2007)

I am waiting for a Wii AR, as that has Freeloader capabilities, if it is like the GC AR.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

Aman said:


> Nintendo Nixes AO Manhunt.
> The same, apparently, holds true of SCEA.
> 
> 
> ...



I checked onl;ine for the free loader, and they only have one that works with wii, but is only for GCN games...

This free loader isnt a RUMOR..... right?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2007)

Based on the comments in that link, that "Wii loader" is just the Freeloader that works with the Wii for GC games.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 23, 2007)

Goku said:


> I have my reasons for believing the Gamecube version of Resident Evil 4 is better than both the Playstation 2 and Wii version.
> 
> So, in your professional opinion, which games would you suggest for the Wii? Any incoming or already out games would be appreciated.
> 
> I already have my eyes on Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, but I'd also like something else. Any ideas?



*Here's my list (copied-past): *

Fire Emblem: Goddess Of Dawn 
Final Fantasy: Christal Bearers
Hoshi no Kirby (Kirby Adventure)
Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess 			
Manhunt 2 											
Metal Slug: Anthology
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption  
No More Heroes Wii
Super Mario Galaxy 
Super Paper Mario
Disaster: Day of Crisis
Sadness							
Super Smash Bros. Brawl					
Trauma Center: Second Opinion	
Wii Sports 						

_Maybe_: 
Wii Health Pack
Wii Music
RE4 Wii	

_I hope there'll be a Mario Kart game for the Wii, and perhaps another Zelda adventure. I'm not up-to-date when it comes to information regarding aforementioned titles. _

_VC-titles: (copied-past)_

*Sega Mega Drive (or what's it called in the US?)*
-----------------------------

Gunstar Heroes (1993) 				
Sonic The Hedgehog (2)						


*Nintendo Entertainment System*
-----------------------------
Kirby's Adventure 				

*Super Nintendo Entertainment System:*
-----------------------------

Chrono Trigger (edit:  *keeps fingers crossed*)
Donkey Kong Country				
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kongs' Quest
Kirby Super Star 
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario World				
Super Metroid 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles In Time
The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past		


*Nintendo 64 :*
-----------------------------
Legend of Zelda: Majora?s Mask 	
Star Wars: Episode I Racer 		
Paper Mario
Super Mario 64 				
Conker?s Bad Fur Day 			
Perfect Dark

_And I still have a few GC titles I'd like to have: (copied-past)_

*GameCube*:
-----------------------------
Beyond Good & Evil				
Eternal Darkness: Sanity?s Requiem 		
F-Zero GX 					
Paper Mario: A Thousand Year Door
Pikmin 2 					
Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader 



I'd like to have more, but I'm afraid of a possible bankruptcy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

Neo geo games are supposed to come this summer to the VC ! Plus Megaman came in Europe already so we are bound to get it! That means the whole series is coming to us babY! Mega man X3 FTW


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

SS3 - Godzilla is looking good, i have faith it'll be good. Also thanks for info on kirby, hopefully new game is shown at E3. Now that dragon game looks fun, no heavenly sword or ninja gaiden but still looks fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya, I guess I will also try out godzilla as well!



Also,



> *NEW METROID PRIME DETAILS*





> SPOILERS(NOT REALLY)
> 
> - First level - You are attacked on a spaceship while meeting with the ship?s captain?action packed
> 
> ...





*Some quotes I got from GAF:*




> "After the first planet showed off the rock-solid shooting controls, the second was a reminder that exploration remains the series' main focus. It featured a moody, eerily beautiful floating city that was rich in mysteries but light on combat - a great place to show off Corruption's upgraded graphics."
> 
> "One aspect of the game that had been removed from the demos is the "Hypermode" the becomes available to Samus after she finds a suit that allows her to exploit the corrupting power of Phazon."
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 23, 2007)

The Neo Geo was made by SNK right? Wonder if will get a King of Fighter game for the Wii? 


Any ways Godzilla will be awesome If It's any thing like  Destroy All Monsters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> The Neo Geo was made by SNK right? Wonder if will get a King of Fighter game for the Wii?



Yes.. SNK did say they will bring King of Fighter games to the Wii's VC, but I'm not sure about the Wii it self. They  are developing games for Wii but thats all we know atm.


Also getting used to RE4 controls ( took about 15 mins or so) I will never go back to the classic for this game. The aiming makes everything so much easier!


----------



## Birkin (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Donkey Kong 3 on the Virtual Console. 

As for Nintendo 64, Golden Eye would be awesome.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 23, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm still waiting for Donkey Kong 3 on the Virtual Console.
> 
> As for Nintendo 64, Golden Eye would be awesome.



Rare developed It and It didn't have a character developed by Nintendo so that won't happen heck they even had to pay out the ass for DKC  to be re-released.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

You know, while I'm playing RE4 on Wii I was just thinking that this game was pushing the GC close to its max and since Wii is twice the power of GC, I'm fully confident we can see some nice realistic games on Wii. I say this just to remind those hardcore fans that Wii can do some really nice visuals if you take into consideration of RE4 and double that, meaning you will not be disappointed in the future.

Not going to be PS3 or Xbox360 quality but damn I'm sure people will not be disappointed later on in the future.

@turbo

thing with goldeneye is this, nintendo or rare does not own the movie licensed to it ( though nintendo could easily get it ) the game was developed by rare but Nintendo licensed it.


If nintendo dug deep enough, they could get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Didn't they have a article a month back that Wii might not even have more power then a XBOX? and double the power isn't much considering the 360 is like 10X more powerful. Regardless it's the cheapest and the controller is different, it never tried pulling next gen graphics.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm talking about how the Wii can make some nice looking games and still not disappoint. Re4 still does not disappoint even to this day. Plus pulls off a nice price point in terms of how much games are and the system. Capcom or anyone makes a great game that looks twice as good as RE4, I'm sure many people would appreciate it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Well most PS2 games to me look great still, hell people still love PS1 graphics these days, so of course Wii's will be nice.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't they have a article a month back that Wii might not even have more power then a XBOX? and double the power isn't much considering the 360 is like 10X more powerful. Regardless it's the cheapest and the controller is different, it never tried pulling next gen graphics.



Bah I say who need hi-def graphics when you can play all the Turbo-graph 16 games that you missed. Really who need flashy water and great glass shattering effects. 

Okay that was just me jokeing and yeah they really should have tried a bit harder but really who cares the Wii mote is win. But I can still why they wanted to make it cheaper.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Bah I say who need hi-def graphics when you can play all the TurboGrafx-16 games that you missed.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, anyone looking foward to No More Heroes? That game looks very promising to me.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna get No More Heroes. I love the style of the game and the trailers are awesome.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes. I love the art style, the trailers are awesome, and you get to use a lightsaber.....ish weapon.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 25, 2007)

I went and bought Killer 7 the other day. I had beat it before, but it was just one of those games I like to keep in my collection to admire. I friggin' loved it, and No More Heroes looks awesome.

For me, the most important piece to any form of entertainment, whether it be movie, tv show, anime, or video game, is the characters. Killer 7 took character design and development to a wonderful new and bizarre level, and I couldn't get enough of it. It was intoxicating. Reading the recent mag interview the developer did got me even more excited for NMH, because I love his creative way of thinking and tackling game design...

I wish game developers would really spend more time on character development. Games like Hotel Dusk are works of art mostly due to their characters...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 25, 2007)

well I'm waiting to get transformers Tuesday and Pokemon BR


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

Dunno if you guys have seen this yet but...


*Spoiler*: _Metroid Prime Corruption Scans!_


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2007)

^ wow nice scans! what mag are they from?



about killer 7 , I plan to get that since the Wii is BC and all. Also I really do want No more hero's the art style and what not really is nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Are those scans from Play, the magazine that seemingly sucks off anything that has been around for over 10 years? And gave the meh Castlevania: Curse of Darkness a 9.5/10? The same mag that claimed Metroid Prime 3 will be as revolutionary to gaming as Halo is? I lol'd @ that claim for a good few minutes.

Still, the scans are nice :3. I like the detail on the grayish armor attire.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say deep down I'm still a graphics whore and I know the Wii cannot do HD and what not, but those scans look really good. 10 times better than what I played in November.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

Jacked from the Nintendo Forums



Lots more detail which is pretty damn nice.  The new suit is a bit of a departure from the norm, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

that's what people need to do with the wii not make hi def ultra realistic games 
if they stick to really stylized games with good controls thats what matters 
metroid is prime example


----------



## Aman (Jun 25, 2007)

MP3 scans look good!

Nintendo outstrips Sony in market value


----------



## Birkin (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't understand why people praise the RE 4 graphics. I'm not a graphics man, I'm more of a "Storyline >>>>> Gameplay >>>>> Graphics" kind of person.

But hear me out, RE 4, when it comes to everything, has _nothing_ on RE remake. Especially not graphics and that game is a true Resident Evil, unlike the action games of today.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2007)

Aman said:


> MP3 scans look good!
> 
> Nintendo outstrips Sony in market value



Nice reads, I'm really happy about the support from Capcom and Namco ( not so much from sega though ) 

@goku

the whole RE4 graphics thing was just to prove a point. Plus wasn't the majority of RE1 remake pre rendered backgrounds with some real time? I'm pretty sure it was, RE4 was in real time from start to fin.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 25, 2007)

Aman said:


> MP3 scans look good!
> 
> Nintendo outstrips Sony in market value



Ah Namco really has few great game what we've got a possible Wii spinoff of Tekken I guess. Now Sega could be good If they get there act together and evolve Secret Rings. 

How ever Capcom I just awesome and really doesn't make many bad games. As you see I refuse to belive Battle network existed.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

Great news. The wii is really turning some big company's heads.


----------



## Birkin (Jun 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @goku
> 
> the whole RE4 graphics thing was just to prove a point. Plus wasn't the majority of RE1 remake pre rendered backgrounds with some real time? I'm pretty sure it was, RE4 was in real time from start to fin.



Seems decent enough. This should prove the awesome graphics. In my humble opinion, Gamecube was the king of graphics during the 2nd generation (PS2, Xbox, GC)


----------



## geostigma (Jun 25, 2007)

anyone know where theyre selling wiis online for $250 with wii sports? seems like the online stores are all sold out, and Im pretty much sold on buying one and waiting for a price drop to hop on ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Ah Namco really has few great game what we've got a possible Wii spinoff of Tekken I guess. Now Sega could be good If they get there act together and evolve Secret Rings.
> 
> *How ever Capcom I just awesome and really doesn't make many bad games. As you see I refuse to belive Battle network existed.*



Wrong, dead rising sucked ass. 

Good news on Wii getting support from Namco and capcom though, lets see some GAMES< YEAH!

@ZeroDegrees - Well yeah of course People who work on Wii should focus on the controller, that's it's selling point


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wrong, dead rising sucked ass.
> 
> Good news on Wii getting support from Namco and capcom though, lets see some GAMES< YEAH!
> 
> @ZeroDegrees - Well yeah of course People who work on Wii should focus on the controller, that's it's selling point



I haven't played It don't own an X-box 360. How ever am I the only one that want Legends 3 for the Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Ah Namco really has few great game what we've got a possible Wii spinoff of Tekken I guess. Now Sega could be good If they get there act together and evolve Secret Rings.
> *
> How ever Capcom I just awesome and really doesn't make many bad games. As you see I refuse to belive Battle network existed.*



You are correct, they are one pretty good company I have to say. 

@goku

sorry to break this to you but that was not real time   ( pretty sure that was FMV, in anycase RE4 was the better overall graphical game)


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah did anyone see Soul Calibur Legends.

I think I'll get a wii for this and Shippuuden games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone heard anything on the Wii freeloader yet? There were end-of-June rumors...


----------



## Birkin (Jun 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @goku
> 
> sorry to break this to you but that was not real time   ( pretty sure that was FMV, in anycase RE4 was the better overall graphical game)



Look at the dog chewing. :amazed


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 26, 2007)

geostigma said:


> anyone know where theyre selling wiis online for $250 with wii sports? seems like the online stores are all sold out, and Im pretty much sold on buying one and waiting for a price drop to hop on ps3.



Your best bet is to go to a reputable dealership like Gamestop, get an eta on shipment and reserve a unit. That's what I did and got it in like a week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2007)

Coming out in August.  Just preordered one on Yes Asia with free shipping and a $5 off coupon code: US. =D

This

Now I can play Accent Core with now worries.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

^ hey use the edit button and then post that message into your new post! its not hard =0 



About the topic, been hearing about this for months nice to see some more info on it. About it coming next year, well that is sad but quite frankly I got to many games to worry about  this year, so that will be a nice welcoming gift for 2008   Hell Neo Geo games are coming this summer to the VC as well , to many games 

The arcade stick is pretty cool, now those hardcore fighting fans can stop doubting. Though the classic controller was fine but the arcade stick is so much better!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ hey use the edit button and then post that message into your new post! its not hard =0





> Donkey Punch for awesome news (and *because I can*)



 

Anyway, I was surprised about the fighting stick as well.  I'm all down for different controllers anyway, so this will be a nice addition to the bunch, especially once GG:AC comes out this way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

HEy mod's cannot do everything without getting punished! You will get yours! Plus your lazy sometimes like I 


Does GG:AC comes out this summer? I thought it comes out in July but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Aman (Jun 27, 2007)

New channel sounds good, about it coming next year that feels kind of disappointing at first but there are lots of games being released at the end of this year, and it will give Nintendo and the other developers more time to work on the games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2007)

Well just got my Wii, need a little help setting it up though.

1. Where do I put that sensor thing that sends off UV rays? 
2. And also what to do with the oval shaps clear device that says "Slide Off, Slide On"
3. What to do with the little tiny chip device that comes with three stickers with 1 and 2s on them in bubbles?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

How ever Ninjabreadman look to kick the crap out of Ninjapirateman.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 27, 2007)

Midway announces a new Crusin game exclusive to Wii:


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I assume you are talking about aiming at the Wii sensor bar it self at a certain point or it wont recognize it. Well myself i must have tried MANY different ways to get this right. At my house i have a 25 by 25 room i set the distance to 5 and it reads it well and having it on the top of the screen feels better makes me feel that I am not pointing at the sensor bar but at the screen.
> 
> However if you go out of the range meaning so far to the left or right the IR will not pick it up. Thats just how it is.  Nintendo and 3rd parties have discussed on making a more powerful Sensor bar in the future ( thats what the rumors are saying atm )
> 
> ...




Ssj3 goku is right on talk about the X box and Wii


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

WOWOWOWOWHOA....... NEW channel?


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WOWOWOWOWHOA....... NEW channel?




WOWOWOWOWHOA.......WHAT does that mean


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

a surprised noise..^


----------



## FFLN (Jun 28, 2007)

New channel next year. High five, yes? 
*Spoiler*: _......_ 



NOT!!!


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> a surprised noise..^



SUPRISE, I still dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

^ Its a n N64 game with upgraded graphics and the ability to use your DS as the controller for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. 


guh I pitty the people who buy it. The online is alright because of random matches instead of just ones on your friends list but still =/


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Its a n N64 game with upgraded graphics and the ability to use your DS as the controller for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl.
> 
> 
> guh I pitty the people who buy it. The online is alright because of random matches instead of just ones on your friends list but still =/


Actually, according to IGN it has even less than the N64 version.  In this age of "innovation" its painful to see the leader of all this produce something so non innovative.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2007)

No pokemon game on consoles are very good anyway, so i expected it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2007)

The thing is though...^^^

ITS POPULAR AND SELLING OUT.

Thats what matters...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The thing is though...^^^
> 
> ITS POPULAR AND SELLING OUT.
> 
> Thats what matters...



Well yeah, if someone likes it go for it, doesn't stop me if i like a game with a bad score 

I'm just saying i didn't like the one for gamecube and i regret buying it for 15 dollars, so i agree with IGN on this one. 

So i checked out the HP game, it seems good on PS2, great on 360 and PS3, but best on Wii *Guessing the controller/wand magic* So if anyone with a Wii wants a new game it looks good, i'm thinking of picking it up, i'm a fan of the series plus it's suppose to be a good game.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 28, 2007)

Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii

Need I say more?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?



ah damn, its gonna be on now.great find......


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The thing is though...^^^
> 
> ITS POPULAR AND SELLING OUT.
> 
> Thats what matters...



which brings sad and depressing to a new low....

buying games like this encourages mediocrity


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?




Ya, this will be a huge hit when it comes. I mean starwars in japan is crazy as well , one of there most anticipated wii titles was a lightsaber game


----------



## Sesqoo (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?



OMG! I was waiting for this.. HAPPY!
This is made of win!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?



It's on now and it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2007)

My wii was in standby mode and all of a sudden my disc tray started flashing blue.
Wth is going on?


----------



## Aman (Jun 28, 2007)

^You got a message, check your Message board.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2007)

A message.
Hmm, guess I'll check it, thanks for the help. I thought it overheated or something.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?



****cough****red Steel****


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 28, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Star Wars Lightsaber deuls on the Wii
> 
> Need I say more?


Friggin' finally. Been waiting for this. =D


----------



## slimscane (Jun 28, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> ****cough****red Steel****



hahah, well, they know what _not_ to do now!

Hopefully they will be able to put online in it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya, this will be a huge hit when it comes. I mean starwars in japan is crazy as well , one of there most anticipated wii titles was a lightsaber game



Japan crazy for this? Only thought there into those stupid puzzle and brain games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> ****cough****red Steel****



*cough* Ubisoft not doing the game *cough* 


( the game you quoted that is) 


Red Steel was a launch title and excusable imo. Red steel two however I expect big fixes.

@crazymtf

Starwars is pretty huge in japan, still is to this day.



@everyone

I updated the Game sales thread, check it out.


----------



## Aman (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## K-deps (Jun 29, 2007)

Now that is some sexy boxart


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 29, 2007)

AH it doesn't look that great than again box art doesn't really matter.  But I've never liked the MP series much I don't realy like First-person shooters .


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 29, 2007)

I feel somehow that isn't final...

WTF? "Teen adolescents"?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

hmm.... I never liked metroid either, but Samus is a good character in Smash bros...

Metroid 3 however, looks alright.

About the star wars game...

When is it coming?

Compard to Red Steel's swordplay, I really have doubts about ANY game that involves any kind of swords that is made by ubisoft.

If it ACTUAlly has control of the sword as if it were a real one, that would be a game to buy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2007)

> *Beautiful Katamari Skips PS3, Goes Wii*
> 
> *Rumor: Sources allege publisher has quietly canned the PS3 build of the quirky title; started work on Wii effort instead.
> by Matt Casamassina
> ...





Interesting!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

^It belongs on the Wii, it's more of a colorful game, it never made sense it was on PS2 IMO, then again i think the game is stupid so it didn't matter if it was on any console


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2007)

Dunno if this was posted before but new info + screenshot from Soul Calibur Legends:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone here know how to turn the Wii completely off without unplugging it?

I tried turning WiiConnect24 off during Standby mode but all that gave me was a red light when it is off.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2007)

^ the Red light means it is completely off, the yellow light means its in standby mode.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, though kind of weird a light is on when it's completely off. =P


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 2, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Thanks, though kind of weird a light is on when it's completely off. =P



When the light goes off, you know it's unplugged... or broken.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 2, 2007)

Any news on that apparent Freeloader that was supposed to be released two days ago?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> When the light goes off, you know it's unplugged... or broken.



Good point, that'd got to suck.
The only reason I want it off though is to prevent overheating since I have no fan stand for it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2007)

So I played that Dragon Blade the other day.  Kinda meh, but it could be pretty cool.  Controls were similar to Zelda but slightly less responsive and the fire movements were like using Midna, kinda.  We'll see how it is in the future, but I'm not all ZOMG about it after playing it for a bit.

And Naruto Clash of the Ninja Revolution plays exactly the same as GNT:EX, and it looked a bit better as well.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> So I played that Dragon Blade the other day.  Kinda meh, but it could be pretty cool.  Controls were similar to Zelda but slightly less responsive and the fire movements were like using Midna, kinda.  We'll see how it is in the future, but I'm not all ZOMG about it after playing it for a bit.
> 
> And Naruto Clash of the Ninja Revolution plays exactly the same as GNT:EX, and it looked a bit better as well.



Where'd you play those at?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Wii appears to be having WiiConnect24 issues that fry the GPU, causing massive graphical fuckups within games. Mainly due to it's use and the heat.


*Spoiler*: __ 









[YOUTUBE]xdWnsw3Yckc[/YOUTUBE]

I guess those who bought extra cooling systems won't have this occur, but it would be best for the average user to disable WiiConnect24 at all available times.

It appears this time PS3's have the best setup in terms of systems not borking up and dying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

^ Goofy like thats old   Nintendo came out and said something about that its only 2 to 3% of the Wii's out there , the article is somewhere on  IGN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh it is? Cause I have heard of a recent burst of people talking about it recently occurring to them, and them getting issues.

Then again I don't own a Wii yet, so what do I know? All I know is Nintendo better start showing off there 08 shit or I'll probably buy a PS3 before a Wii, something I would have never guessed I'd do.

I'm not buying the Wii until I see that it won't be another GameCube where good games come months apart and it's just a drought, and people have to scrap up mediocre games until the good ones come. Though that's exactly what happened last month and why Mario Party 8 sadly did really well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

^ Well same thing for sony, they really have not shown off any of there 08 stuff, and really I do not see why they need to show it off just yet ( Nintendo) I'm more interested about the games coming out in the winter/ early 08. 

Although companies will have videos and most likely play demos of whats coming down the pipe, just because of the Wii selling so well the other companies have to play "Catch up" because they though the PS3 would be on top, but apparently its not.


plus pumping out over 1.5 million wii's a month is quite a bit, so I'm shocked nothing seriously happened like what the PS2 did. Heck I still have a launch system.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

It's funny, it's selling this massive amount, and the amount of great Wii games is still below 15. Hell, I can't even name 5 games I want on it that are out now >_>

Sony has shown a lot of stuff, and a number of it won't be out this year, like Getaway 3. Everything Nintendo has shown has been said that it will be out this year, they haven't shown shit for beyond that, and thats something they need to learn to do.

I know so many people I talk to regularly saying it's going to be Gamecube drought all over again, because they don't see anything coming, and with that, thinking it will take many months with the system collecting dust.

I know if it's like that I would seriously label the Wii a gigantic joke console that can't keep up to shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's funny, it's selling this massive amount, and the amount of great Wii games is still below 15. Hell, I can't even name 5 games I want on it that are out now >_>



Your definition of great / good games is different from person to person. 


> Sony has shown a lot of stuff, and a number of it won't be out this year, like Getaway 3. Everything Nintendo has shown has been said that it will be out this year, they haven't shown shit for beyond that, and thats something they need to learn to do.



Getaway 3? Whats that? How do you know that its going to be a great game or just some "eh" title? I really like how people can judge the future of console titles like that.


Plus I much care for this year more than next, though companies have been giving a few titles here and there that are coming out in 08 but Nintendo/third parties have a huge list for 07 which matters most at the current moment to them and alot of  fans. Plus at every E3 nintendo/ other companies always announce stuff for the following year, I do not know where you been the past 3 E3s. Plus it depends on how successful the console has been for it to get more games.) 



> I know so many people I talk to regularly saying it's going to be Gamecube drought all over again, because they don't see anything coming, and with that, thinking it will take many months with the system collecting dust.



I know many people playing there Wii's and letting there Ps3's sit and collect dust because apparently they only good title for them was Motorstorm or Resistence fall of man. Not to mention they see nothing this year that they like which is why the console has been getting beat by the GBA in sales.




> I know if it's like that I would seriously label the Wii a gigantic joke console that can't keep up to shit.



Apparently that looks like the PS3 atm more so than the Wii or 360. But this is not a system war bash ( which I do not attend this post to be)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Your definition of great / good games is different from person to person.



That explains why people have been buying Mario Party games after 2.




Ssj3_Goku said:


> Getaway 3? Whats that? How do you know that its going to be a great game or just some "eh" title? I really like how people can judge the future of console titles like that.



A GTA 'Killer'. I wasn't judgeing saying this will be good, just the fact there is at least some games from Sony's hand that will be showcased for 08, where Nintendo hasn't shown anything showcased for 08.

Speaking of quality though, it's on par with Killzone being the Halo 'killer'. If I have to spell it out, it's below average.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Plus I much care for this year more than next, though companies have been giving a few titles here and there that are coming out in 08 but Nintendo/third parties have a huge list for 07 which matters most at the current moment to them and alot of  fans. Plus at every E3 nintendo/ other companies always announce stuff for the following year, I do not know where you been the past 3 E3s. Plus it depends on how successful the console has been for it to get more games.)



You see, that's what I'm referring to. Nintendo has like, 40 or so games being made for the Wii. They HAVE to start showing them off. I want it to be the scenario of the DS, that when you get a good game, you get a good game every month for many months. The Wii so far has been like the GC where it appears to be once a full moon.

I want to know what else is going to be there AFTER I have had my fill of MP3, SMG, and SSBB, and whats the next thing to come to me.

The DS had a 8 month streak of there being at least one good game for the system for that month, and a majority of those months Nintendo was the one with the best game for it, for that month. I want the Wii to follow suit to THAT, not the Gamecube, where you get a good game in say, March, and the next good one that comes is in October, and you just have to pick up mediocre shit until that time arrives.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I know many people playing there Wii's and letting there Ps3's sit and collect dust because apparently they only good title for them was Motorstorm or Resistence fall of man. Not to mention they see nothing this year that they like which is why the console has been getting beat by the GBA in sales.



You can invert what you stated of people playing the Wii and not PS3 for me. Most people I know have played Wii Sports, Super Paper Mario, and Warioware, and there's nothing else that's good to play. The PS3 has been picking up some good games lately, and looks like it seriously has more games that appear to be big name games for the system, where the Wii just has the 3 we have known about for a while.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

^ Do not want to keep this going but to let you know the DS had a drought for a good 6 months, and the first big title to let go of that drought was castlevania/Kirby. It took DS alot to get to where its at today and it happened because of the sales.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

The DS had a drought for roughly a year and that changed in August of 05 when Advance Wars came out. Then Kirby, Castlevania: Dissapointing orb Sphere [Don't get me started on how much I disliked that game], and Phoenix Wright fixed that.

I hope it doesn't take a year with the Wii, but thats what it looks like for the most part.

And with that, my rabble of the situation comes to a close.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

^ It was not a year, maybe for you but it truly was not a year for the DS. But I'm not going to argue that point and I could bring sale figures of big games that came out for it during its first year that made the system go nuts.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's funny, it's selling this massive amount, and the amount of great Wii games is still below 15. Hell, I can't even name 5 games I want on it that are out now >_>


I feel you, it blows my mind how alot of sub par Wii games sell so much, I just don't get it. Not that the Wii doesn't have great games, it has a few, but that's it, it's just a few. Oh well, I know it will get better, I just don't like seeing reports on how Mario Party 8 is the best selling Mario Party game, and is selling more than Wario, Zelda, and RE4. But then again, I guess it really has to do with how successfull Nintendo has been at expanding the market to non-gamers, , I just hope we stop getting the short end of the stick by year end (and it looks like we will, Wii's lineup is looking pretty good for Q3 and 4).
________________
Please support your fellow GD regular in the NF Colosseum!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Where'd you play those at?



At Anime Expo.  D3 had a booth there where they were showing those games off.  Dragon Blade feels really freaking generic though.  Here's hoping they do something different with it soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I feel you, it blows my mind how alot of sub par Wii games sell so much, I just don't get it. Not that the Wii doesn't have great games, it has a few, but that's it, it's just a few. Oh well, I know it will get better, I just don't like seeing reports on how Mario Party 8 is the best selling Mario Party game, and is selling more than Wario, Zelda, and RE4. But then again, I guess it really has to do with how successfull Nintendo has been at expanding the market to non-gamers, , I just hope we stop getting the short end of the stick by year end (and it looks like we will, Wii's lineup is looking pretty good for Q3 and 4).
> ________________
> Please support your fellow GD regular in the NF Colosseum!


That's cause, sorry to say, japan has some shitty fucking gaming taste, half there top 10 are fucking brain games and shit, god they suck these days, and yes US/Europe have better taste.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

^ Uh, you think that because you're from the US.  On 2chan they think the same thing with our popular games.  Taste in gaming is very personal and relies on a lot of factors.  What you think is great, I might find horribly shitty.  They just buy games that cater to their lifestyle.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

It's stupid though, i mean fine brain age is a fun game, but there's like 6 versions of it, and there always top selling, why? I'm not trying to be racist since well hell, i watch alot of anime and play lots of japanese games *EDF For Life* But the brain age love there just strikes me like "What the fuck?" who needs more numbers


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree, but that is why the Japanese are the smartest in the world, nonetheless.

I don't like Brain Age that much, was never into it. >.<


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I feel you, it blows my mind how alot of sub par Wii games sell so much, I just don't get it.


It has nothing to do with Wii. Crappy games sell on ALL systems, trust me. People just buy crap. Why? That's a damn good question, someone please figure out...

Somewhat on that topic, I recommend the following article. I really liked it, some interesting data:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Zelda already sold over 2 million alone on Wii and 1 million on GC slime  Mario party is not close =0 


but ya I agree with NM and Donkey show about the game stuff and what not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Japanese are the smartest in the world



???????????????.______
????????????,??-~''?::::::::::'''-?
???????????../.(-''::::::::::::::::/:::,:\
???????????..''-/:::::::::::::::::/::\/.|:\
????????????|:::?~,:::::::::::|:::''-'::|
???????????.?-'|::/::/-,?\:?~,: ',:::,-~|
???????????(::|,:|::',~'?-':,-''::::::::|:/:|', Not this commie shit again
???????????.\::',|:::::/_,-~~-?:|:''-/:|\
???????????..',-'::-'::-,-':|:::?-~''?:|~'::|::\
????????????|:':::::::::::::|?'|:::,'::::/:::'''-??_
??????????_??~''\::::-,_:::::::|,-'_/'::::::::,-''':;:;:'''-??_
????????_?~''':;:;:;:/''~-:::::::,~''::::__??-~''':;:;:;::;:;:;::''''~-??_
?????_??-~'''?:;:;:;::;:,-'::::::::::::|:;:??:;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;:'''~-?
????.,-':;:;:;::;:;:;::;:,-''::::::::::::::/:;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;''-?
????/:;:;:;::;:;:;::;?-'':::::::::::::::/|:;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:,-':;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:;::'\
???./:;:;:;::;:;:;?~''::::::::::::::::::,'.'''-??_:;:;:;::;:;:;::;:;:|:;:;:;::::::::::::::::::::''-?
???.|:;:;:;::;,-'':::::::::::::::::::::::|. . . . .'''''~~'''''?/:;:;:;:',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
???.\?-~''?/_:::::::::::::::::::,::::/. . . . . . . . ,-''';:::::::;:|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
???:/.,-'''?. ..??''''~-?::::::::/.|:,'. . . . . . .,-'''::::::::::;:;:|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::,'
??../,-''. . . ..... . . . .'''-?_:/...|:|. . . . . . .''-?::::::::::??~''-------,--????_::::::::::::/
??.|.|. . . . ... . . . . . .,'. . . ,':|-''''~-??_. . . .''-?:::;,-'.. . . .-~''. . ......'''~-??_-''
??.''-,. .... . . . . . . . ./. . ./;:'';::::::::::::'''''~~'':::,'.. ._. . . . ............-~''./
???'|-~. . . . . . . . ,. . .,-';:;;:;:;:;:;:___????---~'-,_~. . . . . . ...... . . ./
??..,'',. . . . . . . . /. ?~'''::''''''??????:::,-'/.. . . . . .''''-??. . . . . . . . . ../
??..)::|. . . . . .,~''~'';:;:::::::::::::::::::::/''-,......... . _.|:\. . . . ........./
??..'-?'''~---~'''':;:;:;:;:::::::::::::::::::::::|.... . .'''. . .-''. . | '. . ..........,'
???.''-,_;:;:,;:;:;:::;:::::::::::::::::::::::|..--... . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,-'
????????'''~?:;::::::::::::::::::::::::|... . . . . . . . . . . . . .... ./
????????.'''''~~-??_:::::::::::::'',..' '''~-?_..................,-''?
????????????''''~~--??__'-,_??---~~~''~--??___?/

COMMIE!        

I agree on different locations liking different games. We here in America love WW2 games, and Japan loves anything with an RPG design, even if most of both are tedious, generic, and boring as fuck.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

> This game was supposed to be out earlier. What prompted the delay, and what did the extra time allow you?
> 
> Well, there was never a set date for the game's release, but there was a target date. Mr. [Satoru] Iwata [President of Nintendo] challenged us last fall to make this equal to, if not exceeding, the Zelda experience. And he said he would support it by giving us more time. It was, "Here's the bar. What is it going to take to reach it?" And the obvious answer was, "Well, we're going to need more time." And he agreed.




Big Interview about Metriod prime 3 ( also no online play, which is really no bugger for me, Metriod was never about multiplayer) 





ALSO!


*
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles info (co-op!)*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

Nights Wii scan from Famitsu



And Forever Blue pics as well (wow)



Thank you neogaf. =)


----------



## Aman (Jul 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Sony has shown a lot of stuff, and a number of it won't be out this year, like Getaway 3. Everything Nintendo has shown has been said that it will be out this year, they haven't shown shit for beyond that, and thats something they need to learn to do.


I agree. They better give us lots of info at E3 along with confirmation that SMG and SSBB will be released this year in all regions, Super Paper Mario won't be released in Europe until September.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

No More Heroes preview.  Gotta love the way you charge Travis' beam saber. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No More Heroes preview.  Gotta love the way you charge Travis' beam saber. XD



woah, this video got me a little more hooked on it. Though The pelvic thrusting made me laugh     Plus those Nights pictures seem interesting. 


Alot of 07 titles , and not that much money for them all! but I will manage! 


@aman

Move to America man


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Dude, that fry thing has happened to me. :amazed What shall I do?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ???????????????.______
> ????????????,??-~''?::::::::::'''-?
> ???????????../.(-''::::::::::::::::/:::,:\
> ???????????..''-/:::::::::::::::::/::\/.|:\
> ...




Sorry man, but an asian has to say what an asian has to say. 


And about RE Chronicles... YES! CO-OP! Hopefully my friend won't piss in his pants when we play.

And definately going to get Night.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No More Heroes preview.  Gotta love the way you charge Travis' beam saber. XD



This is a good looking game, i'm excited for this one. 

@SS3 to Amen - That doesn't really change the situation 

Side note why should we be excited for nights? I never played the first but sorry the game looks so fucking lame...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Side note why should we be excited for nights? I never played the first but sorry the game looks so fucking lame...



You know my views on it, as it's being done by Sonic Team

I have no hopes for the game, as per Sonic Team development expectation standard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You know my views on it, as it's being done by Sonic Team
> 
> I have no hopes for the game, as per Sonic Team development expectation standard.



LOL, well besides being made by sonic team what made it look good if it wasn't? It looks like some stupid purple guy flying around


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't played the early NiGHTS either but I heard they are an instant classic masterpiece. That's why it's worth getting. I don't see how they can ruin NiGHTS really, it's about the 3D action afterall, and Sega loves doing that.
I just wish they would release the NiGHTS Genesis games on the Wii VC so everyone can try it out.


The No More Heroes game looks cool, Trevor is the jackin' master.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> LOL, well besides being made by sonic team what made it look good if it wasn't? It looks like some stupid purple guy flying around



That stupid purple guy is one nifty cool dude.

What would make the game good is if it was developed well. Like we just went over, the developer is Sonic Team, specifically the Shadow the Hedgehog team. Developing it as a good game with that team, and that branch...You would have a better chance of digging into a wall to find liquid gold.



Taichi said:


> I don't see how they can ruin NiGHTS really, it's about the 3D action afterall, and Sega loves doing that.



Sonic Team can take it and turn it into shovelware, and they have shown that. With making Sonic '06 worse than shadow, turning Phantasy Star Universe to be shit, and Sonic Genesis to be the worst fucking GBA game ever.

I have to guess you haven't played anything past the Dreamcast by Sonic Team to have that view on it.




Taichi said:


> I just wish they would release the NiGHTS Genesis games on the Wii VC so everyone can try it out.



There are no Genesis NiGHTS games. Just a Sega Saturn game, and that's out of the question to see on the VC in any form. Does the Wii even have an internal RAM that can actually run a Saturn game?

There would be a better chance of NiGHTS being on the sequel as a extra.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok why was the good one good though? I checked a few videos but it looks lame, so even if this wasn't being made by craponic team what would make it look any better then the first, which doesn't really look fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok why was the good one good though? I checked a few videos but it looks lame, so even if this wasn't being made by craponic team what would make it look any better then the first, which doesn't really look fun.



The good notion for NiGHTS 1 is that looking it at has no deem of how it plays. It plays very well, and was very fun. If you were referring to NiGHTS 2, the Wii game, the only good thing I have seen are the FMV's, the same good things I can say about Sonic Heroes, Shadow, and 06. I don't think seeing it in motion will make it be like "oh my gosh" as I haven't been impressed at all from the game since the first screenshot, which didn't impress me that well.

NiGHTS 1 was made by Sonic Team, but this was when if they made a 3D game with a flaw, it was excusable and fine. Funny that most of the flaws of early 3D Sonic games are small scratches with the problems they have now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah ok. I know those kinda games, not fun to look at but fun to play. Owell sucks that sonic team isn't as good as before but i guess i'll give it a try.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

> Dude, that fry thing has happened to me.  What shall I do?



Reposting this. Please respond.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> Reposting this. Please respond.



Still under warranty? Mail it back for a new one?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

I suppose it should be under warranty, got it at christmas.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Most warranty's for consoles I think are a year long.

So you, and nearly everyone else, is safe XD.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm buying that SD Card first though, ordered one today. Will transfer everything I can before handing it in.

Two questions: 

Am I able to transfer or somehow keep my 400 Wii Points?
How do I avoid this happening to my future console? Lately, after I got internet on it, it's been in standby (yellow/orange) mode. Is that it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

I've played the Sonic games, I enjoyed a couple of the 3D ones.
Like Sonic for Dreamcast and Sonic Heroes, nothing else though.

I still got to get around to renting Sonic and the Secret Rings.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

Goofy sega did say it was possible to have Sega Saturn games running off the VC.


Plus to all that do not know, back in the sega saturn days Nights was a huge cult hit.


@goku

about your VC points and stuff, you have  to call nintendo on that one, you have to do ( or I should say they) have to appoint them to your new console.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

I ordered an SD Card today. I should be able to copy VC games to it and other saved games right?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

any news about the wii freeloader?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No More Heroes preview.  Gotta love the way you charge Travis' beam saber.


LMFAO. So much win. And I thought the first trailer was gold. Travis pulled a DDT or something, haha. Really can't wait for this. Anything on a release date? Oh nevermind, late '07.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 4, 2007)

Your skill in Masturbation has increased by 1 point.

Happiest thing I heard was "end of 2007"...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

No More Heroes is a must get for any Wii owner. xD

I haven't tried Killer 7 yet since I heard it wasn't that great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Taichi said:


> No More Heroes is a must get for any Wii owner. xD
> 
> I haven't tried Killer 7 yet since I heard it wasn't that great.



It really wasn't, i didn't see what all the fuss was about. On the other hand no more hero's looks pretty damn fun


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 4, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I haven't tried Killer 7 yet since I heard it wasn't that great.


Go buy it. Now. It's like $8 at Gamestop. Worth it just for the amazing character design and fucked up storyline. It's something refreshingly different to play...

----------------------------------------------------------------
Edit
----------------------------------------------------------------

*OH MY FRIGGIN' GOD!*

I just went through GameFly and added a TWELVE more Wii games to my queue for this fall/winter. The next few months for Wii are just un-freaking-believably awesome...



And that list doesn't even include No More Heroes or Super Smash Bros (which I'll buy day 1 at GameStop)...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> I ordered an SD Card today. I should be able to copy VC games to it and other saved games right?



SAved games and VC games yes, but the VC games are digitally signed to that Wii only, so they would not work on your other Wii at all.


For this to be solved you have to call nintendo up.


----------



## Akira (Jul 5, 2007)

I actually despise the people on G4 all the shit they were talking about was so damn annoying i just wached the video on mute. No more Heroes looks great though


----------



## Birkin (Jul 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> SAved games and VC games yes, but the VC games are digitally signed to that Wii only, so they would not work on your other Wii at all.
> 
> 
> For this to be solved you have to call nintendo up.



I've mailed back and forth a Nintendo Norway worker. He said they'd take care of it when I delivered it at the store I bought it, but how can they?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Go buy it. Now. It's like $8 at Gamestop. Worth it just for the amazing character design and fucked up storyline. It's something refreshingly different to play...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Edit
> ...


WoW godzilla, soul calibar adventure, AND Dragonball Z in the same month, these games actually got my attention *Writes down must own Wii by then*


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 5, 2007)

no freeloader????  
good bye hajime no ippo revolution


----------



## Aman (Jul 5, 2007)

> According to director Jin Okubo, the adventure-based fighting game Soul Calibur Legends may feature some very nifty Wii controls.  In a recent interview, he hinted at one-to-one on-screen representation of real-world gestures, much like the baseball bat in Wii Sports.
> 
> "By swinging the Wii Remote as players please, in-game characters will perform the exact sword actions that players are thinking of.  The Nunchuk is mainly used for body movement, but by shaking the Nunchuk it's also possible to block incoming attacks, evade dangerous situations, and to perform other unique moves. And there are various moves that can only be pulled off by combining Nunchuk and Wii Remote actions."
> 
> I don't know about you, but I think that description of the control setup sounds VERY promising.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2007)

@Shion: It'll come eventually...



crazymtf said:


> WoW godzilla, soul calibar adventure, AND Dragonball Z in the same month, these games actually got my attention *Writes down must own Wii by then*



And that'll probably be when Smash Brothers hits too. There is a plot afoot somewhere to make me max out my credit card and fail college playing too many games...  

Basic Controls for Super Smash Brothers
*Standard Attack*


*Strong Attack*


*Smash Attack*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

SSB can use GC controller right? Cause i got a few GC controls but i dont got the money to buy extra Wii controllers.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 5, 2007)

finally the wii is beginning to step its game up....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

Hai thar my fellow wii fans


I am back


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome! Now the Wii will give the 360 a good battle since the Wii is finally starting to shine!


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> SSB can use GC controller right? Cause i got a few GC controls but i dont got the money to buy extra Wii controllers.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Awesome! Now the Wii will give the 360 a good battle since the Wii is finally starting to shine!



It's got a long way to go for 360, but it's getting better. 

@Nmaster - thanks.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 5, 2007)

Meh, I still need to get a new Wii. >.> Waiting for that memory card.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2007)

Why don't you just go to Staples, Walmart, or Gamestop and buy one?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, has any company made a charger to recharge the batteries inside the Wii mote yet?

EDIT:
Can anyone recommend a good Gamecube controller to buy? Something Cheap and good. Like the original purple one but I can't seem to find that on Konjou Kumiai.
Need one for Guilty Gear!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Why don't you just go to Staples, Walmart, or Gamestop and buy one?



I already have a Wii, but I'm suffering from these symptoms.

What I'm going to do is get an SD Card (already ordered and on its way) and transfer all the saved data there. I got a warranty on the console so I'm going to switch for a new one. I also need to keep my VC games and Wii Points.

I still want my Wii Friend Code though.  The one I have now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> I already have a Wii, but I'm suffering from these symptoms.
> 
> What I'm going to do is get an SD Card (already ordered and on its way) and transfer all the saved data there. I got a warranty on the console so I'm going to switch for a new one. I also need to keep my VC games and Wii Points.
> 
> I still want my Wii Friend Code though.  The one I have now.



um you do know that your VC games wont come back, they are bound to the system, you should send it to nintendo themselves and ask to transfer the data to the new wii


----------



## Birkin (Jul 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um you do know that your VC games wont come back, they are bound to the system, you should send it to nintendo themselves and ask to transfer the data to the new wii



Already sent mails back and forth. They said they'd take care of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

would you guys recommend pirates of the caribean on the wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2007)

@Goku: I know, I was just wondering why you didn't go buy a memory card. But you said you already ordered one...



Vegitto-kun said:


> would you guys recommend pirates of the caribean on the wii?



Gawd no. I just got stuck reviewing it. Finished the  last night...


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2007)

..... soul calibur BETTER have online play...

ps3's and 360's #4 will....' why can't wii's?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ..... soul calibur BETTER have online play...
> 
> ps3's and 360's #4 will....' why can't wii's?



Maybe because it's not a fighter and would be pointless?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @Goku: I know, I was just wondering why you didn't go buy a memory card. But you said you already ordered one...



Sorry about the misunderstanding.  It came today, need to go down to the post office to pick it up. Now I'm worried. Should I deliver the Wii to Nintendo or the place I got with instructions on what I want transferred?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

I literally sat like this watching it: :amazed

Gotta love the Crimson Heads. But where is RE2?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

^ hey like they would spoil all the beans just yet.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

They showed footage from Zero, 1 and 3. Why skip all the way to the 3rd without showing the 2nd. Why not the other way around?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

Possible secrets =0 =0 =0


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe


we can play as motherfucking tofu again?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Alright, so now I've copied every saved game I had over to the SD Card.

What do I do now? Deliver the Wii where I got it with instructions of things I want on the new console? Or deliver it to Nintendo Norway's address with the same instructions?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

MUST GET RE UC!

But somethings been bothering me about it, if it's supposed to be Co-Op and they showed some Co-Op in the newest trailer, is supposed to be like Time Crisis style? With no free movement?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 6, 2007)

You mean are they still using AWESOME gameplay?

Holy shit that's one hell of a trailer. Excitement! The co-op totally seals the deal for me...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate it  I like RE4 gameplay alot, i also disliked RE 1-3, Only 4 did it right in gameplay. Owell got the books for the story, love the books ^_^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

The Wii controls will make almost anything seem better!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Taichi said:


> The Wii controls will make almost anything seem better!



Doesn't matter about the Wii controller, i don't like the house of dead/Time crisis gameplay at all, not my type of game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

How come? Pretty actiony to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Like controlling a character, exploring, and i like moving while in first person, not on a rail.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Like controlling a character, exploring, and i like moving while in first person, not on a rail.



Don't worry, you know they are already working on RE:5.  This is just to expand the series.  Chocobo racing or DQ:Moster Breeder or whatever.

The good one is on it's way... eventually.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, can't wait for RE5, going to be awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

Sony is too lucky with all the RE's. ;_;

I wish Wii could get RE5.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Sony is too lucky with all the RE's. ;_;
> 
> I wish Wii could get RE5.



Sony didn't really get it, it's on both 360 and PS3, next gen you mean is lucky.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I hate it  I like RE4 gameplay alot, i also disliked RE 1-3, Only 4 did it right in gameplay. Owell got the books for the story, love the books ^_^



Games too hard for you? RE 1 >>>>>>>>>>>> RE 4 in a rapestomp.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> Games too hard for you? RE 1 >>>>>>>>>>>> RE 4 in a rapestomp.



No little buddy, games aren't to hard for me, the camera sucks hard cock is what it is


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

REmake is the best classic RE but RE4 is just fucking great


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> REmake is the best classic RE but *RE4 is just fucking great*


This part i agree with you 100%


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sony didn't really get it, it's on both 360 and PS3, next gen you mean is lucky.



Not what I meant, Sony has gotten practically ALMOST the whole RE franchise. Microsoft only has 1.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

But crazy you do know that those crappy camera's are the point XD

I will be buying UC and RE5

I am a huge REtard


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Not what I meant, Sony has gotten practically ALMOST the whole RE franchise. Microsoft only has 1.



All the shitty ones, so to me it seems fair 

@Vegitto - Trueness, but i can't play with a camera angel worse then DMC


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> All the shitty ones, so to me it seems fair
> 
> @Vegitto - Trueness, but i can't play with a camera angel worse then DMC



I never noticed anything bad about DMC o-o


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never noticed anything bad about DMC o-o



The camera is pretty terrible in the first. Playable but still bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> Games too hard for you? RE 1 >>>>>>>>>>>> RE 4 in a rapestomp.



JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPH

Best horrible acting line out of all the live action scenes in the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPH
> 
> Best horrible acting line out of all the live action scenes in the game.



Jill don't ......open that door


jill, you...the master of unlocking


Its reaaaallly powerfull, especially against living things(um barry, we fight teh undead)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

I really liked the trailer, got me more excited for the game especially the 2003 part ( if you keep up with the RE story )  plus capcom wanted to do the RE series ( the first one that I know of ) to be like this.

Plus to be honest this trailer shows alot of promise, good amount of zombies on the screen, very good graphics, story is going to be new ( at the 2003 part) and other great classics. Voice acting is not that bad, better than other RE's. Good games I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

what you guys think of mario strikers on le wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

I think mario strikers is a pretty good game from what I seen / heard from fellow Europeans buddies. The online is pretty robust for Nintendo's first online game and I heard its pretty action packed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Mario strikers looks fun, ima probably pick it up with the wii wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

oh I forgot


you americans don't have it yet


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol i got it with my Wii it's pretty awesome in single player, Lan multiplayer is also great with a few friends but the framerate drops a lot in online and stuff like megastrikes can make it really frustrating and cheap. That said though, I can see myself playing this for a long time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh I forgot
> 
> 
> you americans don't have it yet



Bah, no need to shove it in our face ;_;

Oh wait, we have had Super Paper Mario for ages now >_>


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPH
> 
> Best horrible acting line out of all the live action scenes in the game.



RE is a true classic. But I was talking about Resident Evil Remake (REmake) which did amazing work with RE. That game imo far outclasses RE4.

Btw guys, how is the Prince of Persia game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> RE is a true classic. But I was talking about Resident Evil Remake (REmake) which did amazing work with RE. That game imo far outclasses RE4.
> 
> Btw guys, how is the Prince of Persia game?



Eh, RE1 was a survival horror game and RE4 was a full blown action game. RE is a classic, but it suffers from some of the most God awful dialog in the world. The only ones that have crappier ones are Castlevania: SOTN [What is a man?] and Megaman 8 [Dr. Wily = Dr. Wowwy]

The PoP game is a Wii'd port, you'd be better off getting the GC version, hell, even the PS2 version would be a better investment.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Locke said:


> Lol i got it with my Wii it's pretty awesome in single player, Lan multiplayer is also great with a few friends but the framerate drops a lot in online and stuff like megastrikes can make it really frustrating and cheap. That said though, I can see myself playing this for a long time.



I never had any problems with framerate drops


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Eh, RE1 was a survival horror game and RE4 was a full blown action game. RE is a classic, but it suffers from some of the most God awful dialog in the world. The only ones that have crappier ones are Castlevania: SOTN [What is a man?] and Megaman 8 [Dr. Wily = Dr. Wowwy]



I don't consider the remake to have any bad dialogs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

Normally it depends on connection issues. Its lag, not framerate drops. network lag and framerate drops are two different things ( I'm mainly just pointing out to the person you quoted)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> I don't consider the remake to have any bad dialogs.



I agree, the remake is awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

> Alone in the Dark confirmed for Wii, DS
> July 6th, 2007
> 
> Thanks for making us sweat this one out Atari! The new Alone in the Dark has finally been confirmed for Wii and DS after months of rumors. You can find some details on each version below.
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> I don't consider the remake to have any bad dialogs.



I was talking of the original. The remakes obviously will fix the bad dialog [The PSP SOTN with it's reworked script better fix the bad lines from Alucard]


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

So now on all three consoles? Nice. This is great news.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I agree, the remake is awesome



And imo it's the best RE game, along with RE2 and possible Code V.X

Too bad the MGS remake wasn't anything near the original.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Has any Wii games have had a price drop yet? I'm waiting for LoZ: TP to get one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

Well Tales of Sypmonia 2 is a late 2008 title , so we know of one great 08 title


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> Too bad the MGS remake wasn't anything near the original.



WHOA. Hold-up. I _know_ you didn't just insult Twin Snakes. It's such an improvement on the original you'd have to be a bloody retard to think otherwise...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> WHOA. Hold-up. I _know_ you didn't just insult Twin Snakes. It's such an improvement on the original you'd have to be a bloody retard to think otherwise...



Heard the controls blew, then again i'm not the biggest MGS fan so i liked 2 the most, 3 got boring quick, i never tried twin snakes. So this is all what i've heard, that twin wasn't as good cause of controls if not don't listen to this, i'm just saying what i heard i've never played it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

Twin snakes was pretty good remake and among the MGS fans they loved it quite a bit and so did publications.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

The controls were one of the reasons it was better as far as I'm concerned...

*
Bleach Wii and DS coming to America*


			
				Sega Press Release said:
			
		

> SEGA ANNOUNCES BLEACH™ TO SLASH ITS WAY ONTO THE WII AND NINTENDO DS
> 
> Hit TV Series Delivers Intense Swordfights in Video Game Debut in North
> America
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah saw the topic about bleach, can't wait for bleach ds.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

I already imported the DS one, so that doesn't mean much to me. 

But the Wii announcement is good I guess assuming no Freeloader pops up by then. I'd only get the English one if it's the same as the Japanese one, spoilers and all...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

Next week is going to be another disappearing act for me considering DQ Swords and Gundam 0079 is coming out on Thursday.  Perfect timing considering I just sent out my US Wii for repair.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

DS do you know Japanese?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

Enough to get around.  Plus I could always ask Suz right next to me since she's pretty much fluent in it.


----------



## Pein (Jul 7, 2007)

what happened to you're wii


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> WHOA. Hold-up. I _know_ you didn't just insult Twin Snakes. It's such an improvement on the original you'd have to be a bloody retard to think otherwise...



I did not insult the game, I have both. And it's not an improvement, other than flashy cutscenes. Tog tags? Fail. First person aim? Fail. New voices? FUCKING FAIL.

The original had so much better voice acting and music it isn't funny. Oh wait.. You're probably one of those "flashy graphics >>>> everything else" type of person so arguing with you will never end.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> I did not insult the game, I have both. And it's not an improvement, other than flashy cutscenes. Tog tags? Fail. First person aim? Fail. New voices? FUCKING FAIL.
> 
> The original had so much better voice acting and music it isn't funny. Oh wait.. You're probably one of those "flashy graphics >>>> everything else" type of person so arguing with you will never end.



Ok the fact that you can collect dog tags which isn't required at all is a bad thing?

and being able to aim decently is bad?

there were new voices?

never noticed that one


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ok the fact that you can collect dog tags which isn't required at all is a bad thing?
> 
> and being able to aim decently is bad?
> 
> ...



the dog tags wasn't a bad thing agree.

the aim BROKE the game... the layout was not designed for the game to have first person aim...made the game hella easier... the same thing happened to snake eater substance.. by changing the camera the difficulty went down.

as for the reworked voice acting...well i didn't like it..by that time snake's voice felt forced (like in SOL and SE)...somehow on the original it fell bearable...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

The aim never really bothered me


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Twin snakes was pretty good remake and among the MGS fans they loved it quite a bit and so did publications.



Not at all. A lot of the hardcore MG fans hated the over the top action in the scenes and the massive use of slowdown in the fight scenes. It didn't bother me much though.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 7, 2007)

Bleach Wii... is that going to be the version that just came out last year or is it going to be... a Wii remake of Bleach GC? If it's the latter of the two, I'm not getting it. You know what they say... "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice..."


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

The aim did not "break" MGS Twin snakes for game cube at all, worked out rather well.


@FFLN

I think the Wii game is the actually bleach Wii that is in japan, however I have to re read the press release.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Its bleach wii

not bleach GC

wasn't bleach GC released in america and europe?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

Argh, I'm sitting at this LAN and this guy keeps talking shit about the Wii and that 360 is so much better than the PS3 and Wii.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

They must have Arutoru and Ulquorra in Bleach Wii!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> Argh, I'm sitting at this LAN and this guy keeps talking shit about the Wii and that 360 is so much better than the PS3 and Wii.



Smack him in the face. PS3/Wii/360 is the only way to roll.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

In you professional opinion, which is superior?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

Alright, now he's saying that Nintendo rushed the Wii console since it's not long since Gamecube came out. He also says there are rumours that Microsoft will buy Nintendo since Nintendo is so poor................


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL! Microsoft was the one that rushed. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> Alright, now he's saying that Nintendo rushed the Wii console since it's not long since Gamecube came out. He also says there are rumours that Microsoft will buy Nintendo since Nintendo is so poor................



As much as i like 360 over Wii or PS3 at the moment, Wii is doing the best in sales *Really no clue why, 360 with the amount of software, should be in the lead* But in my opinion i like 360 most, followed by PS3 then Wii.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> As much as i like 360 over Wii or PS3 at the moment, Wii is doing the best in sales *Really no clue why, 360 with the amount of software, should be in the lead* But in my opinion i like 360 most, followed by PS3 then Wii.



I believe that the fun factor is involved here. A lot of people desire Zelda over Gears of War, including me.

Yet, this guy says the Xbox 360 is so much better, yet he never plays it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> I believe that the fun factor is involved here. A lot of people desire Zelda over Gears of War, including me.
> 
> Yet, this guy says the Xbox 360 is so much better, yet he never plays it.



Zelda can only take you so far. Veges, Lego star wars, darkness, nba street, hitman, saints row, gta, gears, halo 3, all these are 10X more fun factor then zelda man. 360 is the best console for "Gamers" Now, Wii maybe for casual gamers or normal people.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Zelda can only take you so far. Veges, Lego star wars, darkness, nba street, hitman, saints row, gta, gears, halo 3, all these are 10X more fun factor then zelda man. 360 is the best console for "Gamers" Now, Wii maybe for casual gamers or normal people.



I was aiming at the controller, as it's revolutionary.
SSBB is more anticipated than most of the games you listed, maybe all.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Taichi said:


> LOL! Microsoft was the one that rushed. xD



Yet it still has the best game lineup to date.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> I was aiming at the controller, as it's revolutionary.
> SSBB is more anticipated than most of the games you listed, maybe all.



HAHA SSBB is not more anticipated then HALO 3, HALO 3 has 5 MILLION pre-orders already, SSBB maybe has 1 million. Don't get me wrong i can't wait for SSBB but 360 gaming libaray is like 
XBOX 360/PS2 vs Wii/Worse then GC at the moment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yet it still has the best game lineup to date.



This is true but most of the first year stuff was ports or shooters, nothing really exceptional ( or the games where on PC) until Gears of WAr and dead rising and a few other titles came out.


About halo 3 , umm no information on pre orders or anything like that ( offical statements that is) plus with the hype Wii has atm and soon mario coming out? Mario is more known than Master chief ever will be.

same with smash brothers no information on pre order stuff at all.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is true but most of the first year stuff was ports or shooters, nothing really exceptional ( or the games where on PC) until Gears of WAr and dead rising and a few other titles came out.
> 
> 
> About halo 3 , umm no information on pre orders or anything like that ( offical statements that is) plus with the hype Wii has atm and soon mario coming out? Mario is more known than Master chief ever will be.
> ...



Fail. 
Clike Here

Halo 3 Pre-orders OWN the shit out of any game right now. 

And just like 360 wii has NOTHING exceptional except a two ports...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Fail.
> Clike Here
> 
> Halo 3 Pre-orders OWN the shit out of any game right now.
> ...




Wow, you really do not read the articles do you?

May 10th? not to mention it says "if true" in the paragraph and no one on IGN , gamespot even ( I lisen to there podcasts and videos) never mentioned this at all. 


and ya the Wii only has a few mentionable titles that where originally on GC ( zelda, Super paper mario and a few others, Though Wii sports is alot of fun as well) but comparing Xbox360's first year to Wii's? Wii has more promising titles ( Triple AAA titles that is) than 360 did, only top 360 game in there first year was Gears of War ( meaning that really pushed consoles and did something that was not on another console).


But This is going to turn into a huge argument when it should not even been brought up in the first place.


EDIT

also here is what gamespot says about the 4"million"


> Bogus or not bogus?: Bogus that 4 million Halo 3 GameStop preorders have been officially confirmed in any capacity. Not bogus that at least 4 million gamers worldwide will scoop up the Master Chief's adventure in its first few months on the market.



So its bogus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That changes in just a few months...right about the time Wii sales should catch up with the Xbox 360...



I'm sorry, but 3 good games coming out on the Wii aren't going to change this, as the 360 has more than 3 good ones coming out this year. In terms of the superior lineup that is. The Wii hasn't had a A title in months and it's still selling well, so that could possibly still sell and advance over the 360 in sales.

Maybe next year, or the year after, but not in a few months. Again, referring to the better lineup. The Wii's best game can be found on another platform, but that can be said of the 360's current best game showing up on another platform soon...

That occurring has the same chance of the PS3 becoming a profit for developers and Sony this year. Which is uberly small.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Wii has no exclusive triple AAA titles...Zelda is on GC, RE4 is the same thing as PS2 version with a stupid control fix. So how the hell does it have more then XBOX360? XBOX 360 at this time had Oblivion, DOA4, Perfect Dark Zero *Crap but sold well* and dead rising and condemned, all scoring above 8, and 2 in the 9's. Dead rising and DOA4 BOTH being exclusive to 360, and oblivion and condemned only on the computer so it was console exclusive. I'd say XBOX360 has the better games and unless Wii makes over 12 "Great" games that aren't stupid minigames, XBOX360 has the better library and by the looks of E3 keeps getting better. Any gamer could see this. 

And i saw about Halo 3 hitting 4 million pre-orders awhile back, on like every website.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Clike Here



I believe it. But I can't wait to see Japanese sales figures.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I believe it. But I can't wait to see Japanese sales figures.



Yeah cause japan are weird these days, always buying damn minigames, not my fault the europe market and US market look better in sales then japan's "Brain" loving fad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Didn't Halo 3 show up highly on Amazon Japan like, last week?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I'm sorry, but 3 good games coming out on the Wii aren't going to change this, as the 360 has more than 3 good ones coming out this year. In terms of the superior lineup that is.



O RLY? Would you like to name them? Because with Halo 3 launching, I can still seem to name it's good games on one hand...

3 good games on the Wii aren't going to change that. But 3 _of the best games of all time_ might. Don't even doubt it, Mario Galaxy is already being called the best game of all time by people who have demo'd it. And Smash Bros. Brawl will become the most played video game for the next 5 years. And Metroid's potential is infinite depending on how the controls work.

Oh, and one other thing. Where'd you get 3? Try like 20. Should I pull my Gamefly list back up?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

*SYSTEM WAR ARGUMENTS ARE BAD AND DONKEY SHOW HATES THEM SO THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS ISSUE! 
*






crazymtf said:


> Wii has no exclusive triple AAA titles..



None?

Smash Brothers
Metriod Prime 3
Mario Galaxy
RE UC

 (Alone coming out this year, Its first year) and these are titles that truly will push the console in terms of sales and what not, there are other titles that can do the same or can be sleeper hits but we do not know at this moment in time. 


> XBOX 360 at this time had Oblivion, DOA4, Perfect Dark Zero *Crap but sold well* and dead rising and condemned, all scoring above 8, and 2 in the 9's.



Perfect Dark sold well and also was reported to be the most traded in game for Xbox360 at the time. oblivion can be played on PC at that time and now is on Ps3  ( I find it funny you pull the RE4 card and Zelda card but forget about oblivion  )

Dead rising and condemned where not Triple AAA titles , AAA titles are basically 9.0's and above and games that move consoles like mad. Dead rising and Condemned where "good" titles no doubt about it but I'm not talking about that. Plus condemned can also be played on PC.



> DOA4 BOTH being exclusive to 360,



Still not that big of a title in terms of moving consoles and was not much better than its predecessors only great thing was online play. Plus it sold pretty bad, yet again not a AAA title.


> and oblivion and condemned only on the computer so it was console exclusive.


Still can be played on a different type of machine elsewhere which still holds to this arugment.



> I'd say XBOX360 has the better games and unless Wii makes over 12 "Great" games that aren't stupid minigames, XBOX360 has the better library and by the looks of E3 keeps getting better. Any gamer could see this.



First year Triple AAA titles on 360 where simply Gears of War, the other titles where "Good" but not as good as nintendo's big four ( Zelda, Smash,Metriod,Mario)

I do admit right now Xbox360 has a better library because its been out for a year, but its first year was not that much different than Wii's and Wii has not been out for a full year yet. 



> And i saw about Halo 3 hitting 4 million pre-orders awhile back, on like every website.



I will quote what I said in my other post ( this is from gamespot) and they said it was bogus 



> Bogus or not bogus?: Bogus that 4 million Halo 3 GameStop preorders have been officially confirmed in any capacity. Not bogus that at least 4 million gamers worldwide will scoop up the Master Chief's adventure in its first few months on the market.






I'm done arguing on these points, its all a matter of opinion and what not, but wait till Wii gets into its year 2 and then we can talk about the first two years of the Xbox360 and Wii's life. Till then we can only compare there "first" year ( wii's first year will be this November)


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

@crazy: Your just jealous because they're smarter than stupid Americans who just wanna shoot shit and see gore...

@Goofy: It blasted to the top of Amazon Japan for the week it first went up when every person in Japan with a 360 reserved it. Which, btw, is less than half a million.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> O RLY? Would you like to name them? Because with Halo 3 launching, I can still seem to name it's good games on one hand...
> 
> 3 good games on the Wii aren't going to change that. But 3 _of the best games of all time_ might. Don't even doubt it, Mario Galaxy is already being called the best game of all time by people who have demo'd it. And Smash Bros. Brawl will become the most played video game for the next 5 years. And Metroid's potential is infinite depending on how the controls work.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing. Where'd you get 3? Try like 20. Should I pull my Gamefly list back up?



Halo 3, Assains Creed, Blue Dragon, Lost odysee, Eternal Odysee, Grand theft auto 4, turok, Kane and lynch, bioshock, to human, mass effect, battle field, area 51 2, and more, and this is what's "COMING OUT" not even the like 10 great titles already came out. Yeah top those 3 games by 100 fucking miles homes


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> O RLY? Would you like to name them? Because with Halo 3 launching, I can still seem to name it's good games on one hand...



I am already assuming by that comment you don't even own a 360, because you are a turd burglar if you think that's the only thing the 360 has going for it later on in the year, or even prior. I think even SSJ3 can debunk that.



nmaster64 said:


> 3 good games on the Wii aren't going to change that. But 3 _of the best games of all time_ might. Don't even doubt it, Mario Galaxy is already being called the best game of all time by people who have demo'd it. And Smash Bros. Brawl will become the most played video game for the next 5 years. And Metroid's potential is infinite depending on how the controls work.



Meh, after Sunshine, and NSMB, I am not leaning to this Mario being one of the best. Maybe good, but best. But, I'm talking amounts of quantity with the quality. 3 REALLY good games is still sparse.



nmaster64 said:


> Oh, and one other thing. Where'd you get 3? Try like 20. Should I pull my Gamefly list back up?



20? What the shit? Are you playing all the awful ports of the lackluster third party games waiting for the good shit to come?

I would suggest you post what good fucking 20 games you are looking for, because the Wii is looking exactly like the GC, which is to say if it isn't first party, it really isn't that much to talk about and would be better on every other platform. There ARE exceptions, but that number is less than 10. Beyond ToS, RE4, Sonic Heroes, and Shadow the Hedgehog, the best version of a game that was multiplatform was never on the GC.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @crazy: Your just jealous because they're smarter than stupid Americans who just wanna shoot shit and see gore...
> 
> @Goofy: It blasted to the top of Amazon Japan for the week it first went up when every person in Japan with a 360 reserved it. Which, btw, is less than half a million.



Yes because America doesn't buy these stupid brain game over and over again, making us stupid right? So all of America and Europe is stupid? Nice


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

@crazy: Wait, so we've extended past this year now? Half those aren't coming out anytime soon. And still Halo 3 and Assassin's Creed are the only thing that truly interest me...

And yes, we are all a bunch of fat retards. Should I compare stats for American and Japanese students?



Goofy Time said:


> I am already assuming by that comment you don't even own a 360, because you are a turd burglar if you think that's the only thing the 360 has going for it later on in the year, or even prior. I think even SSJ3 can debunk that.


Maybe it'd put it into perspective if I said I don't really like shooting games and I despise sports games? Oh look! There goes 90% of the lineup!



Goofy Time said:


> Meh, after Sunshine, and NSMB, I am not leaning to this Mario being one of the best. Maybe good, but best.


 Go talk to someone who has played this game...



Goofy Time said:


> 20? What the shit? Are you playing all the awful ports of the lackluster third party games waiting for the good shit to come?


There's nothing lackluster about stuff like Guilty Gear, Resident Evil, NiGHTS, Soul Calibur, and No More Heroes...



Goofy Time said:


> I would suggest you post what good fucking 20 games you are looking for, because the Wii is looking exactly like the GC, which is to say if it isn't first party, it really isn't that much to talk about and would be better on every other platform.


Go talk to some third party developers and ask them if the Wii is going to mirror the GC in third party support...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Halo 3 - This year
Assains Creed - This year
Blue Dragon - This year
Lost odysee - This year
Eternal Odysee - This year
 Grand theft auto 4 - This year
turok - Early 2008
Kane and lynch - This year
bioshock - This year
 to human - This year
 mass effect - This year
 battle field - This year
area 51 2 - This year

And now were going off of what you want? Even better for conversation. Metriod looks like shit like prime 1 and 2. So now we have Mario *Master piece my ass, mario 64 was good, but sunshine sucks, this is 50/50* and SSBB *5 years? That's cause you don't OWN any other consoles if you play this for 5 years...*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> And yes, we are all a bunch of fat retards. Should I compare stats for American and Japanese students?



This is off topic, but you are coming off as a Japanophile/Weeaboo. Please cease it, you is a cool dood! ;_;



nmaster64 said:


> Maybe it'd put it into perspective if I said I don't really like shooting games and I despise sports games? Oh look! There goes 90% of the lineup!



Maybe I'm not the biggest fan of shoddy ports and games that don't utilize the system? Oh wait, that kills like 89% of the Wii's current lineup!



nmaster64 said:


> Go talk to someone who has played this game...



Opinions lololo. Could it be good? Yes. I'm not going to take any game sites as good clear confirmations, as the reaction to Shadow was positive...look how that is. I would like to play it before I go off saying 'ONG DIS WILL BE DA BESTEST MARIO GAME EVAR BCUZ OTHER SITES LIKE SAY SO'



nmaster64 said:


> There's nothing lackluster about stuff like Guilty Gear, Resident Evil, NiGHTS, Soul Calibur, and No More Heroes?



I could pick at those one by one, but meh. No. NMH is interesting, Soul Calibur...eh....Namco has turned a fighting series into the action genre....look how horrible that was. And you better have put NiGHTS in there as a joke, really. I'm not even going to go further into that one. Just...if it's terrible, my expectations have been met.



nmaster64 said:


> Go talk to some third party developers and ask them if the Wii is going to mirror the GC in third party support...



Didn't they say the GC would get better third party and not mirror the Nintendo 64? Yeaaaaaah......right...

Also...by chance, does the n in your username stand for nintendomaster? Cause not to sound rude or flaming here, you really seem to be clinging to their arm by the way you express yourself in your posts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

*THIS IS NOT THE XBOX 360 THREAD*




You know crazy, its funny how you can call metriod "@$%@" and list turok as a great game for 360 this year. Thats pretty sad, same with battle filed and area 51. This is why I hate arguments on in this gaming department with certain people =/


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 3 - Awesome
> Assains Creed - Awesome
> Blue Dragon - At least 360 finally has an RPG...
> Lost odysee - Don't know
> ...





> Metriod looks like shit like prime 1 and 2.


Oh, so you played it?



> So now we have Mario *Master piece my ass, mario 64 was good, but sunshine sucks, this is 50/50*


Oh, so you played it?



> SSBB *5 years? That's cause you don't OWN any other consoles if you play this for 5 years...*


Uh-huh. *points to all the Halo fanboys who've just played that for 5 years.* It can go both ways retard. Newsflash: Smash Bros has more replay value than _anything_...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh, so you played it?
> 
> Oh, so you played it?
> 
> Uh-huh. *points to all the Halo fanboys who've just played that for 5 years.* It can go both ways retard. Newsflash: Smash Bros has more replay value than _anything_...



Nice name calling. Really fuck you emo bitch.  

I said it "LOOKS" Read, "LOOKS" as bad as prime 1 and 2. And i said Mario has a CHANCE i didn't say it def sucks yet. And in your opinion smash has more replay, but not to everyone.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 3 - This year
> Assains Creed - This year
> Blue Dragon - This year
> Lost odysee - This year
> ...



You know...you listed a number of 360 games I see as mediocre, but this isn't a omg 360>>Wii thread.

Though with the latter, Metroid Prime 3 doesn't look like shit. Certain people said it would look as great as Halo 2..that was debunked with the recent pics shown . But Metroid has never been about visuals, but the atmosphere.

Sunshine didn't suck per se, it wasn't just as good. Think of Sunshine as like a literal vacation, a vacation from the A Mario games. In result, it's a B Mario game, one of the few in that area no less.

SSB isn't that replayable because of the fact there isn't bothing else to play. It's like Fire Pro, or WWF No Mercy, where it's fun and has a lot of good elements that keep drawing people back.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice name calling. Really fuck you emo bitch.
> 
> I said it "LOOKS" Read, "LOOKS" as bad as prime 1 and 2. And i said Mario has a CHANCE i didn't say it def sucks yet. And in your opinion smash has more replay, but not to everyone.



You know what? I'll take the high road on this one and say I shouldn't have name called, sorry.

But still, saying MP3 looks like crap is fanboy bullshit. It looks much nicer, I promise. And I played it a year before release, so it's sure to get even better...

Mario Galaxy? Yeah, I can see why some people lost a bit of faith in the series. But go read or listen to people who have played it, and don't prejudge what's considered one of the greatest series of all time just because it had one or two "only great, not perfect" games...

And do you have _any_ idea how huge and insane the Smash Bros community is?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Mario Galaxy? Yeah, I can see why some people lost a bit of faith in the series. But go read or listen to people who have played it, and don't prejudge what's considered one of the greatest series of all time just because it had one or two "only great, not perfect" games...



There are more than one or two games that fit in that box of just great, but that would be counting everything in the Mario universe. A lot of it is still good though.

And you didn't answer my question D: does the n in your name stand for Nintendo? Not that I'm bashing or anything, I was always curious to what it meant, and you really seem to like Nintendo..and..yeah <3


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You know what? I'll take the high road on this one and say I shouldn't have name called, sorry.
> 
> But still, saying MP3 looks like crap is fanboy bullshit. It looks much nicer, I promise. And I played it a year before release, so it's sure to get even better...
> 
> ...


It's not fanboy bullshit that i dislike Metriod prime, i hate metriod prime one, and hate 2. Why would i want the third? I'll try it but i don't see it being good. 

Mario galaxy looks fun, but just like Zelda it's good to me, sometimes even great but to me it's not a masterpiece. This also has to do with me being a RPG fan, so RPG's will always have the highest note for me. 

Yeah i know Smash bro's community is big, what does that have to do with anything  I said these three games don't match all the games i listed, hell even Goofy said he didn't even see most of them as great and he still finds 360 better lineup. 

Sorry but 360 has the best lineup "NOW" i'm not saying 2 years from now. I'm just saying now. Nothing to do with fanboyism, i can see facts, 360 games are better, there's more, and more quality from them compared to the few great games on Wii. I rather have a bunch of good-great games, then 3 excellent games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> There are more than one or two games that fit in that box of just great, but that would be counting everything in the Mario universe. A lot of it is still good though.


I'm talking about TRUE Mario games. Sunshine is just a hiccup in the series...



Goofy Time said:


> And you didn't answer my question D: does the n in your name stand for Nintendo? Not that I'm bashing or anything, I was always curious to what it meant, and you really seem to like Nintendo..and..yeah <3


Yeah, it's Nintendo. I've been Nintendo Master since I was a kid...

But I play everything. If it's good, I play it. I don't buy other consoles though, because I leech them off my roomates. 

Looky, I gotz proof...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

Its great to compare a system that has been out for almost 2 years compared to one that has been out for little over 7 months.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's not fanboy bullshit that i dislike Metriod prime, i hate metriod prime one, and hate 2. Why would i want the third? I'll try it but i don't see it being good.


Wow, you fail. You do realize MP1 is considered one of the best games of all time, right? And for good reason...



crazymtf said:


> Mario galaxy looks fun, but just like Zelda it's good to me, sometimes even great but to me it's not a masterpiece. This also has to do with me being a RPG fan, so RPG's will always have the highest note for me.


RPG fan and you knock Zelda? What? And you have to be like, not human, to not enjoy the hell out of some Mario games...



crazymtf said:


> Yeah i know Smash bro's community is big, what does that have to do with anything


You were acting like it was just me...



crazymtf said:


> Sorry but 360 has the best lineup "NOW" i'm not saying 2 years from now. I'm just saying now. Nothing to do with fanboyism, i can see facts, 360 games are better, there's more, and more quality from them compared to the few great games on Wii. I rather have a bunch of good-great games, then 3 excellent games.


You got a typo, let me fix that for you...



> Sorry but 360 has the best lineup "NOW" i'm not saying *6 months* from now. I'm just saying now. Nothing to do with fanboyism, i can see facts, *Wii* games are better, there's more, and more quality from them compared to the few great games on *360*. I rather have a bunch of *excellent* games, then *a few good-great* games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

come on your little turds


stop this nonsense fighting


buy both the 360 and wii and then you win

instead of argueing which has the best games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm talking about TRUE Mario games. Sunshine is just a hiccup in the series...



Main, ah, alright. That is exactly true, Sunshine was a hiccup, New Super was a jump up, but not Mario 64 or World quality. I do hope Galaxy is good...but uh....EAD created the worst main Donkey Kong game on the GC, which can't even compare to Country...I hope Galaxy can at least compare to 64 if anything. Again, I'm not taking game sites opinions on it, as most sites have to be positive with previews, and the fact it's not a finished product. I don't have a doubt it will be good though.



nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, it's Nintendo. I've been Nintendo Master since I was a kid...



Awwwh, that sounds so sweet, in a....well...a way. :3



nmaster64 said:


> But I play everything. If it's good, I play it. I don't buy other consoles though, because I leech them off my roomates.
> 
> Looky, I gotz proof...



Yeah but..not to sound rude here, if you've PLAYED the 360, which means you must have played the best games it has to offer...how can you say the Wii will have a better lineup to that in just a few months? Either you are looking at the sheer quality of a single game on the Wii and not the quantity of good games, or are a Nintendrone. You don't seem like the latter if you have played other consoles 

I see it like this; Ninja Gaiden Sigma is a better game than ANYTHING on the Wii up to this post that has been released. I don't think based on the sheer quality of THAT game that it has the better lineup than the Wii. Know what I mean?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yeah but..not to sound rude here, if you've PLAYED the 360, which means you must have played the best games it has to offer...how can you say the Wii will have a better lineup to that in just a few months?


Because...it does? I don't get it, how does that not make sense? I like both systems, but Wii's fall/winter lineup is unbeatable to me...

The Xbox 360 has a better lineup now, but what's coming out for Wii this year blows everything it has out of the water for me. If it was just the Big 3, I might not say that, but there's so much stuff I'm looking forward to...

For 360 it's just Halo 3 and Assassin's Creed.

For Wii it's SSBB, Mario Galaxy, MP3, No More Heroes, Batallion Wars 2, Guilty Gear XX, Mario Strikers 2, Naruto, DBZ:BT3, NiGHTS, REC, Soul Calibur Legends, Project Treasure Island Z, Mario & Sonic, and hopefully Project HAMMER and/or Disaster...

See?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Because...it does? I don't get it, how does that not make sense? I like both systems, but Wii's fall/winter lineup is unbeatable to me...
> 
> The Xbox 360 has a better lineup now, but what's coming out for Wii this year blows everything it has out of the water for me. If it was just the Big 3, I might not say that, but there's so much stuff I'm looking forward to...
> 
> ...



NM

goofy

both of you shut the fuck up

Stop this retarded fighting over who has the best games


What does it matter?


NM play with your magic wand

Goofy play with your Xcrate360

real gamers buy both


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> real gamers buy both



Real gamers buy a Wii and leech off their roomate's 360...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> NM
> 
> goofy
> 
> ...



Real gamers buy all three  

I don't care anymore, i get to play all the games that are great, i keep forgetting i win


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Real gamers buy all three



No. Just no.  

Go sit in the corner...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Because...it does? I don't get it, how does that not make sense? I like both systems, but Wii's fall/winter lineup is unbeatable to me...
> 
> The Xbox 360 has a better lineup now, but what's coming out for Wii this year blows everything it has out of the water for me. If it was just the Big 3, I might not say that, but there's so much stuff I'm looking forward to...
> 
> ...



Ah...thats weird =/

You seem to pick 2 games for the 360 that will be great, and anything that could be from great to good as the Wii's lineup. That doesn't seem fair, but I'm not you, so bah. Maybe it seemed like you were implying it as factual or something, or I was looking at it at that way with your post. Your username is pro-Nintendo and you had a pro-Nintendo post, so maybe thats why I saw it as more than just opinion, but as fact. 

Out of all of the games you listed for the Wii, I am maybe interested in 4 of them. So ehhh....

Though I can say this; I know I will never have any interest in Project Hammer. 

And Vegitto, I don't think I'm arguing with him. I'm just asking him of his views. I'm not trying to say "OMG HEATEN FEEL THE POWER OF THE HOLY WATER" or anything. And with that I'm spent.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Arent there rumors that hammer got cancelled?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Arent there rumors that hammer got cancelled?



It needed revamp like a bitch for sure


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, supposedly it was being canned for...some mini-game collection or something.

The only mini-game collection I will ever play is WarioWare, and that is solely due to it's weird factor.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

I was about to lay the smackdown over here, but it looks like you guys kissed and made up.  I can live with that. 



> Real gamers buy all three


And Japanese counterparts to avert region locking. :lol

Seriously though, does E3 always bring this shit out? XD

I want it to be next week already so I can start playing DQ Swords and Gundam 0079.  And if you're wondering what happened to my US Wii, it had the overheating GPU issue.  I brushed it off to see how long it would last considering RE4 was coming out, but when I popped that game in, the pixelated mess that was showing up put me over.  Thank god for my other Wii to tide me over. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

^ O Ds, wait till the press conferences


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You seem to pick 2 games for the 360 that will be great, and anything that could be from great to good as the Wii's lineup.


When you take away shooters, there's just not much to choose from on 360...  



crazymtf said:


> It needed revamp like a bitch for sure


Oh, so you played it? 



Donkey Show said:


> I was about to lay the smackdown over here, but it looks like you guys kissed and made up.  I can live with that.


We sensed your presence...



Donkey Show said:


> Seriously though, does E3 always bring this shit out? XD


Yes. :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I was about to lay the smackdown over here, but it looks like you guys kissed and made up.  I can live with that.



Don't hit me! I bruise pretty easily. Though I tried to express my views without saying anyone failed or anything of the sort.

And the all three mark doesn't come out during E3, it comes out all the time, because it's true for the most part.

There will be good PC games that won't be on consoles
There will be good 360 games that won't be on other platforms
There will be good PS3 games that won't be on other platforms
There will be good Wii games that won't be on other platforms

So, you HAVE to own all of them for they all have something good for them...or find a good way to obtain all of them for free, but that involves being Sam Fisher, breaking and entering, etc etc. And I'd be lucky to break into a soda can.

And sorry for your GPU'd Wii. Put a cooler on dat Wiiple yo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> When you take away shooters, there's just not much to choose from on 360...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you played it?
> ...



blue dragon and odessey?

assasins creed

and so on

you have lost NM

let it go


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ O Ds, wait till the press conferences



Christ, I have my flame shield on just in case.

Anyway, all you suckers who wanted to play GNT:EX but can't... just get Clash of the Ninja Revolution.  It has all the features of GNT:EX with the cast of GNT3 and maybe... 4.  Had a spin at it at AX and it seemed a lot more polished than GNT:EX.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> blue dragon and odessey?
> 
> assasins creed
> 
> ...



You have lost Vegitto, because you can never form complete sentences and always split things across like 10 lines for no reason. WHY DO YOU DO THAT!?



Donkey Show said:


> Had a spin at it at AX and it seemed a lot more polished than GNT:EX.


O RLY? Elaborate please...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

A cock




Is fine too. >_>


Going....away from the cock from just a moment here, I just watched a trailer to Dragon Blade..and it really felt like a Castlevania game in terms of abilities, minus being all Dragon bladey. While a lot of long running CV fans would think a CV on the Wii would be the worst thing since the horrible Castlevania 64, what are some of your opinions of the possibility of CV on the Wiiple? [Thats my words, don't take it ;_;]

I would think IGA would have to actually create a good 3D system before I would even consider it to be good period.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> O RLY? Elaborate please...



Graphically it didn't seem as junky (you've seen my comments on GNT:EX), plus... the framerate doesn't horribly slow down like EX.



Goofy Time said:


> what are some of your opinions of the possibility of CV on the Wiiple? [Thats my words, don't take it ;_;]



Either have it play like Gundam SCAD Hammers or keep it 2D, but still have Wiimote whipping action.  That shit is fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Anime-style Castlevania FTW

I got into huge argument about that with Ludwig Kietzmann of Joystiq a while back...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

DS - Please tell us how DQ:Swords is, really one of the biggest games i'm looking forward to on Wii, also tell me how that gundam game holds, thanks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Anime-style Castlevania *FTW*



You know, if it wasn't for the fact I like you as a user and respect you, I would have hated you for saying that. But you are lucky as you are one of the few posters I like seeing around. Be lucky mister. Be lucky.....obligatory "Die monster you don't belong in this world!" line.

When I think Castlevania, I think and want this;



Or this



NOT THIS



OR THIS



OR EVEN THIS



Even IGA doesn't like the anime style, and put that in to get more sales.

Not even to mention I hated 85% of Dawn [Not even talking about the anime art here], and don't even get me started on that.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

To whoever claimed MGS remake was better than the original. Reality check that way. ---->


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, they're so cute!!!

It all looks the same in the game, so I don't care either way. I love both art styles. The DS Castlevania games are my favorite...


@Goku: The only thing that way is a wall, which you've obviously been pounding your head on if you think MGS:TS isn't better than MGS1...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Awww, they're so cute!!!
> 
> It all looks the same in the game, so I don't care either way. I love both art styles. The DS Castlevania games are my favorite...



Maybe they are cute...but Castlevania was all about manly, muscular men with balls as large as Duke Nukem whipping shit into ash.

And how many CV games have you played? Not to bash you for liking the DS games, they don't compete with Dracula's Curse, Rondo, Bloodlines, and the like.

If you played Aria of Sorrow, I would wholeheartedly understand if you disliked Dawn of Sorrow. Thats why I dislike the game for the most part. The game has some of the most lifeless feeling of any Castlevania, and the only good things it did in comparison to the other CV's is the final area, and Julius Mode.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> If you played Aria of Sorrow, I would wholeheartedly understand if you disliked Dawn of Sorrow. Thats why I dislike the game for the most part. The game has some of the most lifeless feeling of any Castlevania, and the only good things it did in comparison to the other CV's is the final area, and Julius Mode.


What? Huh? They're rather alike IMO...I would say AoS is better, but I really don't see why someone who enjoyed AoS wouldn't love DoS...

The gameplay in the DS and GBA ones are _all_ epic and awesome, period. I played the shit out of those games, I'm always amazed how much replay value I get from them...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> What? Huh? They're rather alike IMO...I would say AoS is better, but I really don't see why someone who enjoyed AoS wouldn't love DoS...
> 
> The gameplay in the DS and GBA ones are _all_ epic and awesome, period. I played the shit out of those games, I'm always amazed how much replay value I get from them...



You see, the gameplay was fine in DoS, as it was an upgrade of AoS. In terms of area design, and the design in general, was severely lacking, probably the most lifeless Castleroid to date. I mean, the location of the series is the strong point of it; over the remnant of Walter Bernhard's castle, the first castle the Belmont's walk in to fight the night chronologically.

I mean, the only crappier castle design in the series that comes to mind is Castlevania in Curse of Darkness. It was basically 11 floors that are straight, then stairs, the repeat.

So, you just played the DS and GBA games? Eh...it might be hard for you get into the older games, as they are more of a side scroller with action over a side scroller with exploration.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @Goku: The only thing that way is a wall, which you've obviously been pounding your head on if you think MGS:TS isn't better than MGS1...



All hardcore MGS will agree with me. Go look up MGS (remake and original) and read the comments. Most agrees.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

I've played the original and I have Castlevania IV too...

I like 'em. CV1 way back in the day was amazing. Now of course it seems kind of lackluster, but you can still see that great core gameplay. Whips FTW.

Yeah, I'll give you that DoS didn't have the best level design...but I still played it for so many hours it's just ridiculous...



Goku said:


> All hardcore MGS will agree with me. Go look up MGS (remake and original) and read the comments. Most agrees.


"The original is better because it has shitty-ass graphics, a couple less additions, and you can't aim well." Oh yeah, what an argument. F'ing politicians I can't debate that. (sounds like a bunch of PlayStation fans mad it was on GameCube to me)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> All hardcore MGS will agree with me. Go look up MGS (remake and original) and read the comments. Most agrees.



I agree, but I'm the kinda guy who goes to newer versions of anything over the original [EXCEPT FOR THE MARIO AND DKC PORTS ON THE GBA. I hate those so much]

Still, Metal Gear is Metal Gear. Let people like whatever version of Solid they want, and don't make this a fact battle.

@ nipplemaster []

Ah, so you played one and IV eh? Not bad there mister.

Just play Symphony, Dracula's Curse, Belmont's Revenge, Rondo, Bloodlines and you are set on the best of the best, seeing as you already played Aria, Portrait, and those likes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I've played the original and I have Castlevania IV too...
> 
> I like 'em. CV1 way back in the day was amazing. Now of course it seems kind of lackluster, but you can still see that great core gameplay. Whips FTW.
> 
> ...


Why would they? 1-2-3 all superior versions on there PS1-PS2, and now MGS4 on PS3, why would they be mad?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> DS - Please tell us how DQ:Swords is, really one of the biggest games i'm looking forward to on Wii, also tell me how that gundam game holds, thanks



Of course.  I've been looking forward to that game since playing Kenshin DQ.  I might be too busy playing to give straight up impressions though.



> Anime-style Castlevania FTW



  I want the old school artwork back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I want the old school artwork back.



How old school? Kojima art, or prior to that?

Kojima:



OLD OLD OLDSCHOOL:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why would they? 1-2-3 all superior versions on there PS1-PS2, and now MGS4 on PS3, why would they be mad?



Well not going to comment on the "superioer versions" statement but I will comment on the "why would they be mad"


It's simple really, fans of a certain console hate seeing exclusive games go to another console later down the road, or at anytime at all. This really goes to the fanboy's of the console, they rather see themselves get the exclusive game and the experience while they do not want the other fanboys or people who do not purchase a sony console ( or any other console / exclusive )  or have the money to or whenever other reason  have that experience unless they do purchase that console.

Really just boils down to exclusives and the fans of that system saying " I  have this , but you do not  haha" Type of thing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

Kojima artwork.  The best IMO.  But I'll take the old school as well since it sets off a better mood than the present anime-style artwork.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol I never played any castlevania games

now for news

according to famitsu, DBZ tenkaichi 3 on the wii will have online


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Arr I agree. The only thing I've disliked about Kojima's art was well...Hammer and Julius' artwork in AoS. You can literally crop Hammers head over Julius' and you have a bald Julius. They have the exact same facial structure.

@ Vegitto:

You make me sad ;___;

ENOUGH TALK, HAVE AT YOU!


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why would they? 1-2-3 all versions on there PS1-PS2, and now MGS4 on PS3, why would they be mad?


Because they're stupid? No idea...



Donkey Show said:


> Kojima artwork.  The best IMO.  But I'll take the old school as well since it sets off a better mood than the present anime-style artwork.


I would agree....



Vegitto-kun said:


> according to famitsu, DBZ tenkaichi 3 on the wii will have online


Nice...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I would agree....



But you said Anime style FTW! Are you flip-flopping on this, you Paddlewag?

I do hope the Castlevania trilogy OVA series takes on the gritty concept art that was shown like, almost 2 years ago.



But it's being done with no relation to the Paul W.S. Anderson failbomb, and has actual involvement with IGA, so I habeeb it will be well. Warren Ellis is heading it and he is one epic dude, and everything in the trilogy has to be approved by IGA, and it has taken 8 re-writes to fit what IGA wants.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

I would love to do the whip motion for castlevania especially when a player like this is around


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> But you said Anime style FTW! Are you flip-flopping on this, you Paddlewag?



Unlike _some people_, I'm very open-minded. I like all the styles. I really like the anime style, but I'd prefer the Kojima style. I don't really care either way, because the gameplay is just as awesome any way it's done...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

You better not be referring to me as 'some people' because I take shock at that!

Because I am find with the anime style....as it was in Rondo.

But it really feels out of place in a Castleroid, hence why I don't like it. When traversing a dark castle full of demons, I don't expect anime characters to fit well in that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2007)

ho ho ho , i saw somebody returning a ps3 yesterday at bestbuy 

so no phoenix wright planned for wii?  dang i gotta get one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol I never played any castlevania games
> 
> now for news
> 
> according to famitsu, DBZ tenkaichi 3 on the wii will have online



Nice, now all i need to do is get a wii before then  But my friends train there characters on there memory cards in PS2 version and then we fight. I dunno what's more important, online fighting or local :amazed


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> so no phoenix wright planned for wii?  dang i gotta get one.



Where'd you hear that? It's always been a GBA/DS series...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, now all i need to do is get a wii before then  But my friends train there characters on there memory cards in PS2 version and then we fight. I dunno what's more important, online fighting or local :amazed



what is better?

split screen or whole screen XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Where'd you hear that? It's always been a GBA/DS series...



no, i'm asking, i haven't heard, but then again i haven't been paying attention   is there one on the way?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

No, one isn't announced.

Though, you probably would use the Wiimote as a finger pointer if it did exist.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what is better?
> 
> split screen or whole screen XD



Oh full screen but none of my friends have a wii so i'll be playing alone


----------



## Aman (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> according to famitsu, DBZ tenkaichi 3 on the wii will have online


Just great, I was planning on not buying that game since I expected it to be exactly like T2 with a few more characters/stages. Seems like that won't work.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Where'd you hear that? It's always been a GBA/DS series...



There was a GBA version of Phoenix wright?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There was a GBA version of Phoenix wright?



Japan only.

The one's we've gotten so far as DS remakes of the GBA games.

Hence the fact the music doesn't even take use of much of the DS's technology.


----------



## Aman (Jul 7, 2007)

.





crazymtf said:


> There was a GBA version of Phoenix wright?


Wasn't the DS version just a remake?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

oh i didn't know, cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2007)

The GBA games went up to 3 I think  not to sure about that. I would have to ask my buddy on that one who is a big PW fan.

@aman

The Wiiware game sounds interesting, most likely will be videos of those games at E3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The GBA games went up to 3 I think  not to sure about that. I would have to ask my buddy on that one who is a big PW fan.



I've never played PW and I know you are correct. 3 were made on the GBA, hence Japan getting a 4th before we even got 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I've never played PW and I know you are correct. 3 were made on the GBA, hence Japan getting a 4th before we even got 2.



That's sad, there such great games, should be translated faster 

Still on the 1st though, i swear ima beat it soon


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 7, 2007)

If only they actually checked the grammar because there's quite a lot of errors, though it doesn't really matter. The 3rd game will be released in Japan this August and the English the month after. The 4th hasn't been announced yet but I'm sure it will be brought here after the supposed English name for the character was confirmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> If only they actually checked the grammar because there's quite a lot of errors, though it doesn't really matter. The 3rd game will be released in Japan this August and the English the month after. The 4th hasn't been announced yet but I'm sure it will be brought here after the supposed English name for the character was confirmed.



But the 4th Phoenix wright was just released in japan like a month back...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

PHOENIX WRIGHT IS WIN! *Look at my Smex Sig*

I can't wait to get the 3rd one even though I'm still in the middle of the 2nd.

I wonder how they're going to name the 4th one since Phoenix isn't the main character anymore.


----------



## koalakid (Jul 7, 2007)

i like the WII b/ it is cheap as hell(cost as much as a psp), is going to have great sequals to gamecube games(ex. super smah bro's brawl)it can play game cube games, have great mascot (the chiness dudes in a little wii punchbuggy)and u have a blast using it. that's all i got to say about the wii.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> But the 4th Phoenix wright was just released in japan like a month back...


Yeah, and? Gyakuten Saiban 4 was released a couple of months ago in Japan, but nothing is said on the English release yet.



Taichi said:


> PHOENIX WRIGHT IS WIN! *Look at my Smex Sig*
> 
> I can't wait to get the 3rd one even though I'm still in the middle of the 2nd.
> 
> I wonder how they're going to name the 4th one since Phoenix isn't the main character anymore.


Apparently his name is "Apollo Justice" according to  this: Japanese NaruHina search @ NarutoSearch Fansite


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, and? Gyakuten Saiban 4 was released a couple of months ago in Japan, but nothing is said on the English release yet.
> 
> Apparently his name is "Apollo Justice" according to  this: Japanese NaruHina search @ NarutoSearch Fansite



You just said the 3rd was "COMING OUT" i pointed out 4th was already out...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

3 is coming out..on the DS.

Yes, The 3rd game is coming out AFTER the 4th game. But remember, this is a REMAKE of the 3rd game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You just said the 3rd was "COMING OUT" i pointed out 4th was already out...


Ah, I see your point. But you confused me with the 4th part since I saw no relevance to it. But like GT said, the 3rd remake for the DS is coming out soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

OK so it's like this. 

PW 1 - 2 out in japan, three is coming out soon, but 4 is ALREADY out on DS right? 

Putting GBA ones to the side, 1 ad 2 and 4 are out in japan?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2007)

For GBA, Gyakuten Saiban 1, 2, and 3 have been out a few years ago. For the DS, the remake of 1 and 2 are out, and the new 4th game, specifically made for the DS. The remake for the third game will be released next month. Hope that helped.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

AH thanks, i get confused


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

Phoenix wright Is confusing in it's chronology and yet there are only Four game and three remakes. Wonder if will see a new one on the Wii than again the Phoenix wright games are more like something to do on car trips out of town. I would find It fucking hillarious if Phoenix wright  was a trophey summon in brawl coming out yelling objection.

Any one getting Mario Strikers Charged when It comes out? It looks better than some of the other milk jobs and it's the first Mario sports title on the Wii. So It should be win but there Isn't much else coming out with E3 madness.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

So DBZ: BT 3 is going to have on-line play, huh? I guess that's one way to get people to buy it after they already have DBZ: BT2. I wasn't planning on getting BT3 because I didn't want to go through the whole unlocking-the-same-characters-through-the-same-story-arcs-all-over-again-just-to-add-10-more-characters-to-the-cast that was already in BT2.XD I would prefer it if they just transferred character unlocks from BT2 over to BT3.

Oh, and they should at least have random match-ups for this. Friend codes-only will not fly with this game. I'm only an average player in BT2, but that's only because no one else is willing to take the time to learn how to play it. I probably wouldn't have taken the time to learn how to play it either if I wasn't the one who had to unlock stuff for my own game.XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> So DBZ: BT 3 is going to have on-line play, huh? I guess that's one way to get people to buy it after they already have DBZ: BT2. I wasn't planning on getting BT3 because I didn't want to go through the whole unlocking-the-same-characters-through-the-same-story-arcs-all-over-again-just-to-add-10-more-characters-to-the-cast that was already in BT2.XD I would prefer it if they just transferred character unlocks from BT2 over to BT3.
> 
> Oh, and they should at least have random match-ups for this. Friend codes-only will not fly with this game. I'm only an average player in BT2, but that's only because no one else is willing to take the time to learn how to play it. I probably wouldn't have taken the time to learn how to play it either if I wasn't the one who had to unlock stuff for my own game.XD




Why would there be a only friendcode system?


so far I know no wii game uses that system

johnny

I already got strikers HAH


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 8, 2007)

Old Nintendo franchise will be announced at E3:

IMO it's gonna be either Kid Icarus or Pilotwings.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, Phoenix Wright in Japan is weird, releasing the 4th before the remake of the 3rd but they already played the GBA ones so it should be okay.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> So DBZ: BT 3 is going to have on-line play, huh? I guess that's one way to get people to buy it after they already have DBZ: BT2. I wasn't planning on getting BT3 because I didn't want to go through the whole unlocking-the-same-characters-through-the-same-story-arcs-all-over-again-just-to-add-10-more-characters-to-the-cast that was already in BT2.XD I would prefer it if they just transferred character unlocks from BT2 over to BT3.
> 
> Oh, and they should at least have random match-ups for this. Friend codes-only will not fly with this game. I'm only an average player in BT2, but that's only because no one else is willing to take the time to learn how to play it. I probably wouldn't have taken the time to learn how to play it either if I wasn't the one who had to unlock stuff for my own game.XD



where did u hear there was going to be online play??


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why would there be a only friendcode system?
> 
> 
> so far I know no wii game uses that system
> ...



 Really I don't think It matters If Nintendo just made a feature to dissable normal online for those younger than 13.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2007)

ok and why cant -13 year old people play online?


you cant even chat against the player


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

After this DBZ i hear there starting a new series, new engine, i hope this is true.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

Rinku said:


> where did u hear there was going to be online play??



Look back a page.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> After this DBZ i hear there starting a new series, new engine, i hope this is true.


Well thank goodness. I really would hate to see a Budokai Tenkaichi 4. How much more can they go, anyway? Oh, but I assume they'll have at least one more Shin Budokai for PSP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2007)

yes DBZ is a milk machine

as long as they add characters they will make new ones,why not add that farm guy from the first ep lol? He could um swing something really hard. And why wont they make satan fucking usefull, in the budokai series he atleast made people flinch, here he don't do shit even with +50 attack,  the only way to win is fricking spam his first special.

I don't see why that fat samurai guy can make people flinch while he is weaker than satan most likely


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3 with online play... AWESOME! We should make a tourney similar to tat of the NF Pokemon D/P Tourney.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm up for that tourney.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

I would probably get my ass handed to me on a golden Super Saiyan platter, unless I'm actually better than I think I am. Which is doubtful since I don't even know any combos in there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

Well if it was on PS2 controller i'd def kick some ass, Wii controller im not to sure.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

You could always bust out the classic controller like me. xD


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 8, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Budokai Tenkaichi 3 with online play... AWESOME! We should make a tourney similar to tat of the NF Pokemon D/P Tourney.



that is an awesome idea. i'd love to enter


----------



## Birkin (Jul 8, 2007)

PRACTICE TIME! Rules should be set and all that. With permission, I might create a discussion thread in the online section.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 9, 2007)

Let's get some more details first... 

Also, happy day after my birthday...er...I mean happy E3 day everyone! *is still pissed he didn't get an invite*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, this is late, but I didn't get the memo


----------



## Aman (Jul 9, 2007)

Rumour: Mario Kart Wii In Europe This Year

I'd much rather have Smash this year, so I hope that it's fake.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 9, 2007)

In case it isn't already known:

New Wii this autumn rumours.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

^ Well if thats rumor is true. The new colors would be cool and the option to unlock your Wii to play dvd's is cool as well, but honestly? I can careless about DVD playback on consoles.




I'm all up for platinum , green, or possibly the red ? ummmm.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 9, 2007)

Flashy colors. :amazed I like them all really.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

But lets be honest here, they  are shipping 1.5 million Wii's a month and are at there maximum production rate. Why or I should say how in the world would they make this possible? not to mention that our original wii's do not have DVD readers in them ( read the posts in that link ) 


So I have to say this rumor is 100% fake, even nintendo said there would be no new wii this year.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Let's get some more details first...


Not really much details to get. Only new characters. I was like thinking of times, what's allowed and what's not etc.

@ Ssj_Goku: Yeah I agree, but I just wanted to share something I found. :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

*Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOS ANGELES, July 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix(TM) interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today a diverse lineup for the E3 Media & Business Summit that contains the latest entries from its celebrated DRAGON QUEST(R) and FINAL FANTASY(R) franchises, as well as the resurgence of beloved classics that have helped define the legacy of one of gaming's most innovative companies. Additionally, Square Enix, Inc. announced that FRONT MISSION(R), the origin of the renowned mech strategy saga, is currently in development for North American audiences and will be playable for the first time in English.

On display at the Barker Hangar at booth #113 from July 11 - 13, the following titles will have playable kiosks: DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker, FINAL FANTASY II, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS(TM), FINAL FANTASY TACTICS(R): THE WAR OF THE LIONS(TM), FRONT MISSION and HEROES of MANA(TM). Featuring six playable titles, Square Enix is delivering a wealth of deep and engaging experiences for the Nintendo DS(TM) and PSP(R) (PlayStation(R)Portable) system to all of this year's attendees.

E3 2007 Lineup

DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 6, 2007


DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is the latest installment in the venerable RPG franchise, developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS and arriving in North America on November 6, 2007. Scout, train and synthesize a colorful array of over 200 classic DRAGON QUEST monsters as you compete in the Monster Scout Challenge. Already achieving sales of more than 1 million units in Japan, DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is a breakout title that combines the depth of a classic DRAGON QUEST RPG with the addictiveness of a monster-catching adventure.

DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors
Platform: Wii
Genre: "Virtual Experience" RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: TBA


Developed from the ground up to take advantage of the Wii(TM) and its motion-sensing technology, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors(TM) is set to slice its way onto Nintendo's next-generation platform. This exclusive title utilizes the Wii's motion-sensing controls as players use the Wii Remote(TM) to slash, parry and blast their way through a land filled with trademark DRAGON QUEST foes. Developed with both longtime fans and casual players in mind, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors is poised to take video gaming to an entirely new level of fun and interaction.

FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Action-RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Spring 2008


Few titles epitomize the very essence of multiplayer camaraderie like the FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES(R) series. Released in 2004 as an innovative title that took advantage of the Nintendo GameCube(TM)-to-Game Boy(R) Advance connectivity, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES bred an entirely new gameplay experience that expanded the horizons of conventional RPG gaming. Primed for a release on the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates(TM) is poised to continue this tradition by providing fans with two distinctly unique games: a fully fleshed single-player RPG experience and an addictive multiplayer element for up to four players.

FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS
Platform: PSP system
Genre: Tactical RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: October 9, 2007


FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS is a portable update to 1997's turn-based strategy game FINAL FANTASY TACTICS -- an undisputed classic that gave birth to the world of Ivalice. In this first title of the IVALICE ALLIANCE(TM), players take center stage as the events of an epic conflict threaten to destroy the lands and peoples of Ivalice -- the same world featured in such classic titles as FINAL FANTASY XII and FINAL FANTASY TACTICS ADVANCE. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS features PSP system-exclusive content such as stunning CG sequences, powerful new jobs, a widescreen presentation, head-to-head multiplayer, new storyline elements, and an all-new English translation. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS will be released simultaneously in North American and European territories.

FINAL FANTASY II
Platform: PSP System
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: July 24, 2007


Originally released in 1987 in Japan, FINAL FANTASY was hailed by gamers and critics alike as one of the first RPGs to create a fantasy world that captured the imagination of players around the globe. Now its sequel, FINAL FANTASY II, seeks to continue the Square Enix tradition of providing quality RPG experiences on a wide variety of formats and platforms. Featuring completely redrawn graphics, 16:9 widescreen presentation and an all-new dungeon, FINAL FANTASY II carries on the legacy of the award-winning franchise that has shipped more than 75 million units worldwide.

FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS
Platform: PlayStation 2 system, Windows, Xbox 360
Genre: MMORPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Winter 2007


Experience the next chapter in the immersive and ever expanding world of Vana'diel(R) in FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS(TM), a content-rich expansion pack that brings exciting new features to the world of FINAL FANTASY XI. Delve into new quests, meet new players, view new sights and experience the fourth chapter in the award-winning MMORPG that has a community of more than 500,000 active subscribers and over 1.7 million characters from around the world. FINAL FANTASY XI is the only title capable of triple-platform simultaneous multiplayer, allowing players to take up arms together on the PlayStation(R)2 computer entertainment system, Windows(R) and Xbox 360(R) video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, whether they are in North America, Europe or Japan.

FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 20, 2007


Following the story of the beloved classic that captivated more than 5 million players around the world, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS continues the tale that won numerous accolades from the industry's top publications. Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS is an all-new experience that uses the unique features of the Nintendo DS to their fullest. Utilizing full Touch Screen functionality, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS allows players to control massive armies, unleash special moves and activate Gambits, all with the use of the stylus. As the next installment in the IVALICE ALLIANCE, the world of Ivalice comes alive through the respected musical stylings of Hitoshi Sakimoto, the guidance of Akitoshi Kawazu and the direction of Motomu Toriyama, director of FINAL FANTASY X-2 and the upcoming FINAL FANTASY XIII.

FRONT MISSION
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: October 23, 2007


Discover the origins of the FRONT MISSION series in this explosive handheld saga that was never before localized for North America. Reborn exclusively on the Nintendo DS, FRONT MISSION introduces exciting new features, such as dual screen presentation and multiplayer modes, that update the classic that gave birth to seven beloved sequels. Using Touch Screen functionality, players command a squad of customizable mechs known as wanzers and direct them through turn-based skirmishes across the battlefields of the 21st century.

HEROES of MANA
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: E10+ (Everyone 10 and older)
Release Date: August 14, 2007


Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, HEROES of MANA breathes new life into the WORLD of MANA(TM) by taking it into an entirely new dimension. For the first time in the history of the series, stylus-wielding generals must plan, plot and strategize their way to victory on the battlefield. Utilizing the Touch Screen to the fullest, players take full control of the battle as they gather resources, assemble armies and experience an all-new perspective on the ever-evolving battle for the world of MANA.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of Square goodness this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

^ I think Dragonquest Swords, and, FF CC will be released next year. Most likely first quarter as well. That would be the smart thing to do imo.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw a vid on a Wii dragon quest game...

all the character was able to do was walk forward and swing a sword....

is dragon quest an RPG?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> In case it isn't already known:
> 
> New Wii this autumn rumours.



But it can't be a rumor since already have one...
 =P





> ^ I think Dragonquest Swords, and, FF CC will be released next year. Most likely first quarter as well.



Thank god I'll be playing DQS at the end of this week then. ^^


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2007)

Dude somethings up with the GH3 guitar pic in your post. If you dont mind me asking was it hard to attach/remove the Black Wii case? I'd definetly like to get a black case but I've never really done this kinda stuff before and i don't wanna screw it up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> But lets be honest here, they  are shipping 1.5 million Wii's a month and are at there maximum production rate. Why or I should say how in the world would they make this possible? not to mention that our original wii's do not have DVD readers in them ( read the posts in that link )
> 
> 
> So I have to say this rumor is 100% fake, even nintendo said there would be no new wii this year.



As far as I know there IS a dvd player in it, what do you think they use for wii discs?

and you can perfectly play DVD's with modchips


----------



## Aman (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's another link to the Wii guitar for Guitar Hero III.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd turn my Wii Black if I could.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Locke said:


> Dude somethings up with the GH3 guitar pic in your post. If you dont mind me asking was it hard to attach/remove the Black Wii case? I'd definetly like to get a black case but I've never really done this kinda stuff before and i don't wanna screw it up.



No it wasn't hard, it was just really freaking tedious.  There are like 100 screws you have to take off and put on before the process is done.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

NiGHTS gameplay;

Rick Reaper

It looks decent...but remember, this is Sonic Team. Decent is AAAAAAA+ for Sonic Team's quality standard.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

i like that black Wii...and 360, DS


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you handpaint your Wii yourself DS?

I think I might do he same if I'm reallllllllllllllllllll bored.


And as for for NiGHTS, looking good, they won't screw this one up as they did for the Sonic games. But they should tweak the graphics a little more though, it looks PS2ish right now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Did you handpaint your Wii yourself DS?



God no.  I got another case for it and put it together.  I'm going to add a laser cannon to it next.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Laser


cannon?



fuck you DS I want awesome stuff like that too


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2007)

First  Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games Screenshots


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

AWESOME! !

AND CO OP!  ( and finnaly 16 by 9! and online rankings is cool)

This game will probably come out in 2008 and, it will truly be on my "To get list" !


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Thank god I'll be playing DQS at the end of this week then. ^^



i don't know if you should be exited by that... i have read/heard that DQS is nothing but walking forward and slashing enemies...hence a kids game.

on another note... is the wii hdd rumor still on, or has it been debunked?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Its still on, I mean Nintendo did say there going to announce a hardware announcement at E3, or something like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

Any news on Soul Calibur if it will have online play?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Still to early bro... We do know that the developers are making the game 1 to 1 sword fighting. Also  E3 did not officially kick off yet until all the press conferences are done with.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Still to early bro... We do know that the developers are making the game 1 to 1 sword fighting. Also  E3 did not officially kick off yet until all the press conferences are done with.



E3 for nintendo is tomorrow right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Correct , 9 AM Pacific  ( 12 pm Eastern Time)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Still to early bro... We do know that the developers are making the game 1 to 1 sword fighting. Also  E3 did not officially kick off yet until all the press conferences are done with.



From an preview of Soul Calibur legends.



> Namco isn't set on co-op-only multiplayer, but the competitive parts still won't be any closer to the game's arcade brethren. "When we say 'competitive,' it's not necessarily one-on-one all the time," says Okubo. "Sometimes it's two players competing at the same time to reach a certain goal and seeing who, for example, can defeat the most enemies in a certain amount of time, or who can defeat a certain boss within a time limit."



the whole preview here


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

....where will E3 be held?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Never played Taruma Centre before, heard it was too hard. I might one day.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....where will E3 be held?



I think its LA or Satamonica.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> God no.  I got another case for it and put it together.  I'm going to add a laser cannon to it next.





Vegitto-kun said:


> Laser
> 
> 
> cannon?
> ...



Agreed, where do you get your stuff DS?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> God no.  I got another case for it and put it together.  I'm going to add a laser cannon to it next.



The hell... I'm speechless right now.   This feels like something out of a Gundam or Transformer movie.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 10, 2007)

Are they just starting off, or just finishing?



Maybe Sonic's already lapped him...


Also...



Show me your moves!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Wait a second...

Is that the exact same model of Sonic from Heroes/Shadow?

It's using that same lighting engine though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Are they just starting off, or just finishing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be the end, cause if mario can outrun sonic i lost hope


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 10, 2007)

So the Wii DDR pad looks just like all the other DDR pads, but white haha.  Wonder if it will be at E3.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Mario's looking preety bad compared to even the Mario in Mario Party. It looks like has an eye problem or something. Oh well the screen shots are probably an early build of the game. 

No classic fighting multiplayer for Soul Calibur legends is fagotry plain in simple.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Mario's looking preety bad compared to even the Mario in Mario Party. It looks like has an eye problem or something. Oh well the screen shots are probably an early build of the game. 

No classic fighting multiplayer for Soul Calibur legends is fagotry plain in simple.


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> .


=\ still doesn't look fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

seems nice

but only 5 fucking characters?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Not bad , looks better than I expected ( nice sword moves as well)


@Vegitto-kun

You and I do not know how many characters there will be or can. Its just a trailer , if you want to assume how many characters are in a game just wait till information comes out about it. I mean I could say only 10 characters for smash brothers? because thats all they shown/ talked about.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> seems nice
> 
> but only 5 fucking characters?



That's probably not all it's just a sample plus considering this Is more of an action Rpg rather than a fighting game. So that's still a preety good but i hope they have a create a charcter feature like the third one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not bad , looks better than I expected ( nice sword moves as well)
> 
> 
> @Vegitto-kun
> ...



If there were more than they would of show nothing of the number of characters


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Soul Calibur Legends looks good, might be the DMC for the Wii.

Compared to Dragon Quest Swords, almost any action adventure looks better.


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, this is gonna sound like a really retarded noob question that you wouldn't get from me but...

This Wi-Fi thing, I am using it with Datel's LAN Adapter + cable right? Or is it something else? Please explain.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 10, 2007)

Japan TV Ratings hit two decade low due to people playing Wii instead:


----------



## FFLN (Jul 10, 2007)

The PS2 version of DBZ: BT3 gets a "fusion disc"? Okay...

That info about the Wii "stealing" time from TV is interesting though.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> Japan TV Ratings hit two decade low due to people playing Wii instead:



Damn It's taken away from Naruto.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> *Soul Calibur Legends looks good, might be the DMC for the Wii.*
> 
> Compared to Dragon Quest Swords, almost any action adventure looks better.


Haha lets not jump the gun there


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Soul Calibur Legends looks good, might be the DMC for the Wii.
> 
> Compared to Dragon Quest Swords, almost any action adventure looks better.



Wow jumping the gun there aren't we?


WTF is with all the DQS sure I haven't played it but it doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Ok, this is gonna sound like a really retarded noob question that you wouldn't get from me but...
> 
> This Wi-Fi thing, I am using it with Datel's LAN Adapter + cable right? Or is it something else? Please explain.



yeah, that works too


Wifi sucks arse


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

So basically, I have all the internet connections I need? For playing online games as well as surfing the net?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

well yeah

you mean you have all this and you havent tried the online channels yet?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 10, 2007)

If you have a wireless connection, your Wii should find a signal.  If you don't, they have this USB Adaptor that you put into the Wii's back to detect an access point to connect, then you are set.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> If you have a wireless connection, your Wii should find a signal.  If you don't, they have this USB Adaptor that you put into the Wii's back to detect an access point to connect, then you are set.



What are you talking about?

you put the access point in your computer


and once again

WIFI SUCKS, just use the USB lan adaptor


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well yeah
> 
> you mean you have all this and you havent tried the online channels yet?



I've gone online and all. I'll have to hand my Wii in now though, reason is at page 63, under my post on that page.

I just haven't played online yet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm too excited for DBZ: BT3. xD

I hope they make WiFi have more variety instead of just fighting your friend 1 on 1. Like set up those tournaments already offered in the beginning of the game.

Just imagine 24 people from NF all in the Tournament Mode. *Drools*


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I'm too excited for DBZ: BT3. xD
> 
> I hope they make WiFi have more variety instead of just fighting your friend 1 on 1. Like set up those tournaments already offered in the beginning of the game.
> 
> Just imagine 24 people from NF all in the Tournament Mode. *Drools*



We should make a discussion thread about planning and rewards and shit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, though kind of early, heard it won't come out until November.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

If they amp up the fighting in BT3 instead of the cheap trapping attacks in BT2, then Wifi will actually be FUN...

But if they don't.....*sigh* im sorry little boys and girls out there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't wait for tomorrow, Nintendo's Press Conference and *supposedly* Victorious Boxers for the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow, Nintendo's Press Conference and *supposedly* *Victorious Boxers for the Wii.*



Heard last year someone tried it out and it sucked, sad for me since i love ippo


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

I present a WiiParody production entitled Wii wil rock you talking about the big three this year for the Wii.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Smash Bros your gonna 
Be a great game.
Making a splash 
In the industry.
Gonna be a great match 
Between Sonic and Mario.
The others got mud in 
There face.
Gonna Kick there
can all over the palce
Singing Wii will 
Wii will rock you
Wii will Wii Will
Rock you.
Metroid your 
A Great game 
A hard game 
Charming to a degree.
Gonna Destroy aliens 
But not with out getting 
Blood In your face.
Waving the Wii mote every where
Singing Wii will 
Wii will rock you
Wii will Wii Will
Mario you?re
a known game 
About a  plumber.
Stomping on Goomba?s
Some one better put Bowser 
In his place
While singing 
Singing Wii will 
Wii will rock you
Sing It
Wii will Wii Will
rock you 
Every body 
can all over the place
Singing Wii will 
Wii will rock you
Wii will Wii Will
Alright.




So what do you think?

Also can't wait for the Nintendo Press Conference and what we find out. Also can't wait  E3 coverage specficly Screwattacks. Since the Nerd in a Disney Interactive Press Conference is gonna be funny .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

I know that nintendo's conference is gonna be about MORE party games

more crappy graphics

more things that dissapoint fans (like no HDD)


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I know that nintendo's conference is gonna be about MORE party games
> 
> more crappy graphics
> 
> more things that dissapoint fans (like no HDD)



Ah  think Nintendo's gonna put on a good show actually. Although I don't get why people want HDD when It's more about the game for the Wii.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2007)

Cant wait to be bardock's ape form and king vegeta and own some ass


----------



## FFLN (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I'm too excited for DBZ: BT3. xD
> 
> I hope they make WiFi have more variety instead of just fighting your friend 1 on 1. Like set up those tournaments already offered in the beginning of the game.
> 
> Just imagine 24 people from NF all in the Tournament Mode. *Drools*



The tournament mode in BT2 was sort of crappy when MORE than one player was in it. It's rather annoying having to use the same controller for each player. It's even more annoying when each person has a different preference for using either the remote and nunchuk or the classic controller.

A tournament and spectator mode would be cool though. Although the spectator mode might add in a bit too much lag.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Heard last year someone tried it out and it sucked, sad for me since i love ippo



Noooooooooo, how can anything with Wii + Boxing suck. They fit together too much. ;_;

Must be no Voice Acting or the Audio was bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 11, 2007)

Dude.... ANY boxing game for wii will be fun... even if it's graphics or it's story suck balls, it still is fun to kick the crud out of computer on the other side...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Shoudln't the Nintendo Press Conference be starting now?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Ah  think Nintendo's gonna put on a good show actually. Although I don't get why people want HDD when It's more about the game for the Wii.



um


VC and wiiware?

shion, the game just sucks, from what I heard you just point at what you want to punch and press A


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Taken from 1up Jeremy Parish:



			
				Jeremy Parish said:
			
		

> Only a few minutes left before we head over to the Santa Monica Civic Center for Nintendo's E3 press conference. I find that this is the least strident and annoying of the big three news conferences each year -- less chest-thumping, less blaring techno music, and more goofy middle-aged Japanese developers pinwheeling their way into our hearts. Anyway, if you're enjoying the live stream with us, grab some booze.
> 
> Yes, it's early in the day, but it's E3. It's never too early to start drinking at E3.
> 
> ...



Sadly i'm at work now....since this looks like a good excuse to get hella drunk 

Nintendo conference started:

from the live blog:



> Trinnen says Metroid Prime 3 will be the *best* blockbuster first-person game this fall. Reggie retakes the stage.



LOL :rofl



> Reggies says it could change the first-person shooter the way the Wii Remote changed sports games. Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles will be on display this week, and Reggie says it's *evolutionary and revolutionary*.



LOL :rofl x2


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 11, 2007)

OMFG!!! THEY USED TheGameFeed.com in THEIR VIDEO REEL!!! FLUCKING AWESOME!!

    * Super Smash Bros. Brawl - December 3rd, 2007
    * Zapper Attachment ($20) - Q4 2007
    * Wii Ware - Early 2008
    * Mario Kart (w/ new wheel attachment) - Early 2008
    * Super Mario Galaxy - November (crap I forgot the day)

OMG WHAT IS THIS MAGIC PAD THINGY!?!?

lol @ Miyamoto's shirt

The "Wii Balance Board" used for WiiFit interests me greatly...

lol @ Reggie's Body Mass Index


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMFG!!! THEY USED TheGameFeed.com in THEIR VIDEO REEL!!! FLUCKING AWESOME!!
> 
> * Super Smash Bros. Brawl - December 3rd, 2007
> * Zapper Attachment ($20) - Q4 2007
> ...



Mario Kart Wii's been anounced finnally nice.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMFG!!! THEY USED TheGameFeed.com in THEIR VIDEO REEL!!! FLUCKING AWESOME!!
> 
> * Super Smash Bros. Brawl - December 3rd, 2007
> * Zapper Attachment ($20) - Q4 2007
> ...



Mario Kart Wii's been anounced nice.


----------



## cezec (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii fit looks realy fun


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

So far it's 

1st place - Microsoft
2nd Place - Nintendo

No new games shown really...bleh.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

A little dissapointed in the Nintendo show....but it was nice.I like WiiFit


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MORE FITNESS!!! XD

Honestly. =P  But at least they confirmed Brawl, showed the Zapper, and gave us Mario Kart.  But really, this was not as bad as the Microsoft conference.  I could hardly watch that.  BUT, that didn't make this conference any better. XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

I am watching the Microsoft one now. is it that bad?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

How was microsoft bad showing more then 10 AAA titles, and some great trailers compared to the gayness of "Wiifit" and "The Zapper" come on, how can this be. I thought we were gamers, not "Wiifitters" -_-


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

The presentation itself was more mundane than the Nintendo one, not to say that the Ninty conference had super style as well.  Besides RE5, nothing else really grabbed my interest as I had already been expecting a shit-ton of those games already.  Ninty's conference is made to go on mainstream channels like CNN so they can pimp the shit out of Wii-Fit.  BTW, you're still a gamer right?  Go play the other Wii games. XD

Besides, Nintendo shows all their good stuff outside of the presentation.  I mean... GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS

GOLDEN SUN DS


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Fit seems preety gay Wii Sports was good but this one just seems gay.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Fit seems preety gay Wii Sports was good but this one just seems gay.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> GOLDEN SUN DS
> 
> GOLDEN SUN DS
> 
> ...



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Wii Fit seems preety gay Wii Sports was good but this one just seems gay.



It was, just sucked ass. This game was suppose to be the big announcement? Yet we get no SSBB


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Wii Fit seems preety gay Wii Sports was good but this one just seems gay.



It was, just sucked ass. This game was suppose to be the big announcement? Yet we get no SSBB


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The presentation itself was more mundane than the Nintendo one, not to say that the Ninty conference had super style as well.  Besides RE5, nothing else really grabbed my interest as I had already been expecting a shit-ton of those games already.  Ninty's conference is made to go on mainstream channels like CNN so they can pimp the shit out of Wii-Fit.  BTW, you're still a gamer right?  Go play the other Wii games. XD



I 100% agree with you DS



> Besides, Nintendo shows all their good stuff outside of the presentation.  I mean... GOLDEN SUN DS
> 
> GOLDEN SUN DS
> 
> ...



O ya, I'm pumped as well about this, I wonder what else will they show!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

NM and SS3


you guys are too much


you guys are actually excited by shit-fit?

dear god.

and matt from IGN can kiss my ass

old franchise announcement? new unknown wii games pff, new ds games pff. He is a retard.

Nintendo completely failed this E3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> NM and SS3
> 
> 
> you guys are too much
> ...



Sadly I agree. I at least wanted a few more games...not 2 games, one that I don't care for.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo can't do wrong in front of their fans...

Next E3... the wii-toilet... "OMG!!!ONE!!!ONE Nintendo is teh revolution.. this is my shit (pun intended)"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

(snuggles up to his 360)

Nintendo you lost me


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



NINTENDO WII ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!

T-chan, Suz, and I went to Magic Mountain yesterday and we saw this girl shout that out when she saw it on the map. XD

And I love how everyone is "failing" considering E3 hasn't even finished yet. =P


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Fit looks good but I doubt I get it.

Wii Zapper, Date for Mario Galaxy and SSBB, and Mario Kart + Wii Wheel is WIN!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

common

the zapper looks like shit

I mean you have thefricking strap hanging of it and controlling with it seems like a bitch, now you have to move the analog stick WHILE moving around with the bloody thing

the wii wheel is a frisbee


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> NINTENDO WII ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!
> 
> T-chan, Suz, and I went to Magic Mountain yesterday and we saw this girl shout that out when she saw it on the map. XD
> 
> And I love how everyone is "failing" considering E3 hasn't even finished yet. =P



i'm for one talking about the conferences, which imo obviously M$ had the best one yet.

i just fail to comprehend how nin conf could be better if 35% were montages of "OMG teh wii is so awesome", and their selling point was the wii zapper (revolutionize FPS :rofl LOL), Mario Kart wii (which i hope is better than DD which sucked), and wii fitness ??????? c'mon... seriously.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree with Donkey Show for all we know there could be freaking Punch-Out Kid Icaruss and fucking Ice Climbers anounced. How ever apparently Duck Hunt was the best FPS ever since the Zapper is reveloutionary.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

well brawl is =100% 2008 for europe


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

No Smash or Mario Kart in Europe this year, and I thought that switching SSBB with Mario Kart was bad. 



> Big Brain Academy for Wii (Nintendo) July 20th 2007
> Trauma Center: Second Opinion (Nintendo / Atlus) August 10th 2007
> Super Paper Mario (Nintendo) September 14th 2007
> Metroid Prime 3 Corruption (Nintendo) October 26th 2007
> ...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Aman said:


> No Smash or Mario Kart in Europe this year, and I thought that switching SSBB with Mario Kart was bad.



I feel real sorry for gamers in Europe.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Same here, I still remember the incident with Lik-Sand and EU and the Pokemon D/P incident.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Same here, I still remember the incident with Lik-Sand and EU and the Pokemon D/P incident.



While at least there getting Tingle RPG the story about the most retarded LoZ character. With a title that I hate to say this is more than him a little gay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Galaxy pics













And video!

[3]

I want you bad SMG, I want you bad.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jul 11, 2007)

Hopefully some better stuff will be announced during the next 2 days.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Mario Galaxy pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks to be the best pure Mario game since well ever. Ten times better than Sunshine and the return of power up Is win. Now wheres 3D Flower Fire Mario?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

YAY BOWSER AGAIN


(sarcasm)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2007)

LMFAO. Honey bee Mario. The visuals are outstanding nonetheless.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, this really pushes the Wii's graphic abilities! MUST GET!


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 11, 2007)

*sigh*
Wish I had a Wii so I could get pumped for Mario Galaxy.


----------



## yuhun (Jul 11, 2007)

Well i'm not getting a wii if Smash isn't coming out this year in europe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

NExt year mi friend


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't see why a worldwide launch for SSBB is impossible...


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 11, 2007)

*sigh*
Wish I had a Wii so I could get pumped for Mario Galaxy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> *sigh*
> Wish I had a Wii so I could get pumped for Mario Galaxy.



Well since most of the wii's lineup is terrible i'ma now wait till after 2007, but mario is def a pick up game, it looks great.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2007)

I cant wait for brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't people in europe order an english SSBB when it gets here?

or is a freeloader needed?

Oh, and brawl comes december 3rd 07..

not 08


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

^  Errr, they're talking about the EU release, which is probably going to release next year.

You really need to catch up on what everyone is talking about dude.  You're always so late to the party. XD

Oh yeah, found this while browsing.



			
				Game On
Nintendo Is Star of E3 Show as Rivals Scramble to Catch Up said:
			
		

> By Mike Musgrove
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, July 12, 2007; Page D01
> 
> ...



More at: Spoiler Warning[/QUOTE]

This proves that Nintendo is doing exactly what they wanted to do, the mainstream is eating it up like a fat kid with twinkies.  It may not be what the "hardcore" want, but shit... someone out there thinks it's working. =P


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> This proves that Nintendo is doing exactly what they wanted to do, the mainstream is eating it up like a fat kid with twinkies.  It may not be what the "hardcore" want, but shit... someone out there thinks it's working. =P



This reminds me of a horrid example that I already feel eating my inside. That example being that this is on the same caliber as Fiddy Cent: Bulletproof selling over a million copies.

Oh wait, that seems too harsh. I certainly hope Nintendo actually turns the gear or at least give a high five to the hardcore people, and all they've done in that manner...are two release date announcements.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah good old nintendo, looks like mainstream rappers today


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

It amazes me how with 100 games coming out just this year for Wii, people are annoyed by Nintendo spending a small fraction of their development time and budget on expanding their market with stuff like WiiFit. Which of course in turn makes more sales which is likely to bring more third parties to the Wii and produce more games.

In other words, Nintendo putting out games like WiiFit drives sales that later bring in more hardcore games from third parties.

But of course, retards who throw their arms in the air pissed about Nintendo not putting 100% into the hardcore market wouldn't realize this. And that doesn't surprise me, because most hardcore gamers like that are narrow-minded and rather unintelligent...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

A positive look on Soul Calibur Legends...

his post



> ...Speaking of waggling, that's the main method of attacking. The Wiimote can read side-to-side movements for horizontal attacks, vertical slashes for vertical attacks, and even a "push" motion as a stabbing lunge. By waving frantically, you'll be able to combo together hits just like in the fighting game, only it's much more intuitive because what you see on the screen is an extension of your own arm. Some characters will even require unique manipulation of the Wiimote, like Ivy. Instead of slashing, whip-like motions will be employed to snare opponents and cause some havoc.
> 
> All characters have individual special moves as well. By far the coolest part of the E3 build of the demo is Mitsurugi's special move. By turning the Wiimote with your wrist so the buttons face down, Mitsurugi will sheathe his sword in preparation for a strike. By then whipping the Wiimote forward, he unleashes the pent up energy on enemies. So very satisfying and badass. You can also perform dash maneuvers by simply flicking the nunchuk in any direction. If you hold the guard button and then flick the nunchuk, you can perform a guard break (if you time it correctly).
> 
> The stage in the demo was not very complex, and in fact was very linear. The enemies were not much of a challenge as long as I kept moving and slashing, and the boss was a pushover once I learned its pattern. But these issues did not detract from the fun I had playing the game, and I came away with the sense that the development team knows what they're doing. It's not a graphical showcase by any means (the game looks about on par with SC 2), *but it's one of the only games on Wii so far that accurately captures sword fighting action.*





> The Wiimote recognizes hoizontal and vertical slashes, plus stab motions forward. *And you can pretty much do everything in Legends that you can do in the fighting games: guard breaks, combos, special moves (in fact Mitsurugi's was bad freakin' ass in how it is performed on the Wiimote. *You turn your wrist over, Mistu sheathes his sword, then you flick forward real fast and he unleashes it).



Sounds like Namco has done their homework with the waggle motions. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It amazes me how with 100 games coming out just this year for Wii, people are annoyed by Nintendo spending a small fraction of their development time and budget on expanding their market with stuff like WiiFit. Which of course in turn makes more sales which is likely to bring more third parties to the Wii and produce more games.
> 
> In other words, Nintendo putting out games like WiiFit drives sales that later bring in more hardcore games from third parties.
> 
> But of course, retards who throw their arms in the air pissed about *Nintendo not putting 100% into the hardcore market* wouldn't realize this. And that doesn't surprise me, because most hardcore gamers like that are narrow-minded and rather unintelligent...



Difference between not putting a 100% into "hardcore" gamers, and putting about 5%. Mario cart is another mario cart, we've played one, you played em all, really no differences. 

Metriod wasn't even shown *Or i might of missed it* and Super Smash got a release date and mario got a little love but quickly removed for "WIIFITNESS" Yeah i'm sure "Casual" people watch E3 more then gamers. Come on i wanted to see those "100" games, we got 3. 

And i know Wii fitness will sell alot, just like those brain games and minigames, hell mario party probably outsells Zelda *Sad BUT true* and this is what those casual people like. Good, now that they got that on the roll, lets see some games for us, unless you don't consider yourself a gamer of course, then you wouldn't care.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

If they were putting only 5% in, you wouldn't already have a new Zelda and Paper Mario in hand, with Metroid, Smash, and a new Mario about to release. Those are top titles for the traditional gamer. Plus, THIS IS ALL THE FIRST GOD DAMN YEAR OF THE CONSOLE. All their hardcore series in a year's time and you call that 5%?

I'm more of a gamer than you'll ever be, that I'm sure of. Because I'm open-minded enough to show interest in stuff like the brain games and see the potential in stuff like the Wii Balance Board doesn't make me less of a gamer, it makes me more of one. I take interest in new and different stuff, I don't just drool over every pretty shooter trailer that comes out. I swear to god I want the FPS genre to DIE I'm so sick of all of it...

Also, on Mario Kart...

Oh, but I'm sure the casual gamers are all over GameFAQs, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> In other words, Nintendo putting out games like WiiFit drives sales that later bring in more hardcore games from third parties.
> 
> But of course, retards who throw their arms in the air pissed about Nintendo not putting 100% into the hardcore market wouldn't realize this. And that doesn't surprise me, because most hardcore gamers like that are narrow-minded and rather unintelligent...



Technically, if WiiFit does well, more third parties will make more nongames, and just fix a drought with a flood of nongames, games I wouldn't even play for free as Flash games.

You see, I don't want them to be 100% thrown towards hardcore, but I'd at least like them to show that they have some effort into it, something they've confirmed they didn't even care for at the moment. The entire idea for the Wii was at first to get traditional series and new ways to play them, and create new genres entirely. They seem more interested on making nongames and minigame collections. I mean dude, they didn't even TRY to dedicate shit for the hardcore at E3, and you have to be kidding yourself to think they did a better job than Sony or MS. They could have shown a strong glimpse of those 40+ games, but they showed like, 5, 3 we already knew of. Really, they had the worst showing this E3 conference wise, and they were easily crapped on by a presentation with a green turd model console, and another with Chewbacca on stage. And just last year they showed off the concept, and that was enough to overcome the others. This year..what did they show? Fitness? That's the highlight?

And lol @ using GameFAQs as a reliable site. That site is full of S-E ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Nintendrones that ride on anything, even saliva.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 12, 2007)

damn I need Soul Calibur Legends but 1st I need a Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> That site is full of S-E ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Nintendrones that ride on anything, even saliva.



LOL, it's so funny because it's true.   The convos here are mature compared to those that fester those boards.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Technically, if WiiFit does well, more third parties will make more nongames, and just fix a drought with a flood of nongames, games I wouldn't even play for free as Flash games.


WRONG.

True, many will hop on the casual bandwagon. But good sales bring more games, and hardcore games that otherwise wouldn't come will because of the sales figures. Many developers are already ringing to that tune.

The leader in market share is going to grab big attention from 3rd parties, period. If Nintendo skyrockets sales with casual games, there will be third parties that will move into to try to fill the need for hardcore games in that market.



Goofy Time said:


> And lol @ using GameFAQs as a reliable site. That site is full of S-E ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Nintendrones that ride on anything, even saliva.


Yeah, that's why their top FAQs are usually PS2 and Xbox 360 games. Totally all Nintendo fanboys... 

Reliable? No. Good ballpark considering a THIRTY THOUSAND vote lead? Yes. Mario Kart is the best racing series ever, period.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

I got some news on Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Not sure if this is known or not but an official trailer says: "Unlock all new modes with Budokai Tenkaichi 1 or 2".

That sounds pretty neat to me. 

Edit: Oh wait... Is that only the PS2?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Difference between not putting a 100% into "hardcore" gamers, and putting about 5%. Mario cart is another mario cart, we've played one, you played em all, really no differences.
> 
> Metriod wasn't even shown *Or i might of missed it* and Super Smash got a release date and mario got a little love but quickly removed for "WIIFITNESS" Yeah i'm sure "Casual" people watch E3 more then gamers. Come on i wanted to see those "100" games, we got 3.
> 
> And i know Wii fitness will sell alot, just like those brain games and minigames, hell mario party probably outsells Zelda *Sad BUT true* and this is what those casual people like. Good, now that they got that on the roll, lets see some games for us, unless you don't consider yourself a gamer of course, then you wouldn't care.





Goofy Time said:


> Technically, if WiiFit does well, more third parties will make more nongames, and just fix a drought with a flood of nongames, games I wouldn't even play for free as Flash games.
> 
> You see, I don't want them to be 100% thrown towards hardcore, but I'd at least like them to show that they have some effort into it, something they've confirmed they didn't even care for at the moment. The entire idea for the Wii was at first to get traditional series and new ways to play them, and create new genres entirely. They seem more interested on making nongames and minigame collections. I mean dude, they didn't even TRY to dedicate shit for the hardcore at E3, and you have to be kidding yourself to think they did a better job than Sony or MS. They could have shown a strong glimpse of those 40+ games, but they showed like, 5, 3 we already knew of. Really, they had the worst showing this E3 conference wise, and they were easily crapped on by a presentation with a green turd model console, and another with Chewbacca on stage. And just last year they showed off the concept, and that was enough to overcome the others. This year..what did they show? Fitness? That's the highlight?
> 
> And lol @ using GameFAQs as a reliable site. That site is full of S-E ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Nintendrones that ride on anything, even saliva.



spoken like a true gamers


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:
			
		

> "I'm more of a gamer than you'll ever be, that I'm sure of."



It's attitude's like that which negate that comment period.  Just stop, please.

Fucking E3 and people having a meltdown...

Honestly, enough of this "true gamer" bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> If they were putting only 5% in, you wouldn't already have a new Zelda and Paper Mario in hand, with Metroid, Smash, and a new Mario about to release. Those are top titles for the traditional gamer. Plus, THIS IS ALL THE FIRST GOD DAMN YEAR OF THE CONSOLE. All their hardcore series in a year's time and you call that 5%?
> 
> I'm more of a gamer than you'll ever be, that I'm sure of. Because I'm open-minded enough to show interest in stuff like the brain games and see the potential in stuff like the Wii Balance Board doesn't make me less of a gamer, it makes me more of one. I take interest in new and different stuff, I don't just drool over every pretty shooter trailer that comes out. I swear to god I want the FPS genre to DIE I'm so sick of all of it...
> 
> ...



Since for some reason DS won't let me post what i did and basically call you out after you flamed me first i won't continue this argument. But i am a gamer, one of the things i'm proud of is to own games. Dad was proud to own cards/comics, i'm proud to own games. So please don't say i'm not a gamer when you yourself only owned nintendo consoles.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

I completely stand by what I said. Narrow-minded people who claim title of "true gamer" or "hardcore gamer" but scoff at anything that isn't amazing graphically or some bloody shooter or crap like that are an insult to the industry. They're mindless...



Goku said:


> I got some news on Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Not sure if this is known or not but an official trailer says: "Unlock all new modes with Budokai Tenkaichi 1 or 2".
> 
> That sounds pretty neat to me.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait... Is that only the PS2?



Really? I missed that in the trailer I watched...

Here's the fact sheet from Nintendo's press site...it's mentioned...


*Spoiler*: __ 



PLATFORM: 	Wii™ and PlayStation®2 Computer Entertainment System
RELEASE DATE: 	Holiday 2007
DEVELOPER:	NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc./ Spike
PUBLISHER: 	Atari, Inc.
ESRB RATING: 	not yet rated
CATEGORY:	Fighting/Action

PRODUCT OVERVIEW:
Dragon Ball Z®: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 takes the lightning fast fighting, flying and action that made its predecessor, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2, last year’s #1 fighting game and takes it to a whole new level with exciting new features.  For the first time in Dragon Ball Z® history, the Wii™ platform will feature online gameplay, connecting DBZ fans around the country.   Meanwhile the PlayStation 2 system version of DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 will be the final installment of Dragon Ball Z: Tenkaichi series on this platform.  A ‘Disc Fusion System’ will be available exclusively to the PlayStation 2 system, allowing players to use Budokai Tenkaichi 1 and/or Budokai Tenkaichi 2 to unlock exclusive game modes available only on the PlayStation 2.

In Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, all DBZ® skills and abilities are intact including: free flight, range and melee attacks.  With over 150 DBZ heroes and villains and more than 30 battle stages, players are given the power to engage in titanic battles with the ability to recreate some of the storied confrontations from the TV show, or they can create all-new showdowns of their own with characters that never actually fought in the animated series. The game also features exciting new game modes like the Battle Replay mode that lets players save and replay favorite battles.

PRODUCT FEATURES
•	Online fighting on the Wii platform
•	Disc Fusion System available on the PS2 platform which unlocks exclusive modes using Budokai Tenkaichi 1 or Budokai Tenkaichi 2
•	10 Game modes
•	Over 150 characters 
•	Over 30 battle stages
•	More than 10 types of AI balancing for your opponents
•	1-2 players
•	New Dragon History lets fans select their favorite battle scenes
•	New Battle Replay mode lets you save and replay your favorite battles

Dragon Ball Z® continues to be one of the hottest brands in the video game industry with more than ten million 
units sold since May 2002.


Maybe it is PS2 only... :/




lol @ crazy's personal attacks via rep


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Stop trying to make it sound like your talking to the whole world, your talking to me and i'm not mindless, my fav game doesn't have blood or gore or shooting, it's Final fantasy 7/12. I also enjoyed some great games with no shooting like burnout series, megaman, jak *Well that had guns* and many more without shooting. I do try alot of different games, and just cause i thought the Nintendo conference sucked ass, which it did, doesn't mean i'm not giving Nintendo a chance to try and get there shit stright. I'm still buying one in January 08 or February. So please stop being so "Over protected" for Nintendo, i'm sure they can live without you protecting them from every comment i make.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> WRONG.
> 
> True, many will hop on the casual bandwagon. But good sales bring more games, and hardcore games that otherwise wouldn't come will because of the sales figures. Many developers are already ringing to that tune.
> 
> The leader in market share is going to grab big attention from 3rd parties, period. If Nintendo skyrockets sales with casual games, there will be third parties that will move into to try to fill the need for hardcore games in that market.



Perhaps so. I guess that was what Suda is doing with NMH, as he said he's going in the exact opposite direction Nintendo is. So I do see what you mean though. I just seriously wanted to see some hardcore games from Nintendo, even fucking Kirby would suffice. But beyond the 3 we know of, we got WiiFit [I can so turn a pun on that], and Mario Kart. I mean, they had plans to show off other games but didn't, and I think they should have.



nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, that's why their top FAQs are usually PS2 and Xbox 360 games. Totally all Nintendo fanboys...
> 
> Reliable? No. Good ballpark considering a THIRTY THOUSAND vote lead? Yes. Mario Kart is the best racing series ever, period.



You need to watch GameFAQs during the character/series battles, as it's just one Nintendo/S-E fuckfest. I like how you pull it that I claimed they were all Nintendo fanboys and forget the worser offender on that site. I mean, people will go out of their way to vote against ANYTHING they have on the polls relating to those two because they clog the shit out of the site in terms of common users.

GameFAQs/Spot is composed of 5 bases;
- People who suck anything off of S-E [Just look at the people who called Advent Children the greatest movie...of all time. Not best game movie. Best movie EVER. EVER. EVER. EVER. Theres something deadly fucking wrong with this]
- People who suck off anything Nintendo [Polls show this the most with the site]
- People who contribute FAQs to the site, as there is at least 1 person to play something there
- People who can't spell for shit and love GTA [GameSpot user]
- People who can't spell for shit and love Halo [GameSpot user]

Though, you clamping anyone who calls them self hardcore to only like stuff with amazing graphics or blood and calling them mindless is a bit closed minded. I really don't care about blood in a game, or graphics. If I did care about those, I would obviously never, ever, ever, even glance in the direction of Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm going to repeat this again since you guys didn't see it in the sticky.



> To hold off the flames of hell, anyone who starts flaming due to E3 related events should be section banned and possibly fully banned until the week is over. Threads that start system wars will be closed immediately, unless it directly correlates to who had a better presentation @ E3.



It's going to be indiscriminate next time, so please don't give me a reason to press the ban button.

And finally, just because they don't like a particular set of games doesn't make them a "true gamer."  It's a load of bullshit, be it casual or "hardcore," a gamer is a gamer, period.  Crazymtf likes a shit-ton of games I like and dislike but that doesn't make him any less of a gamer than you are nmaster64.  Believe what you want to believe, but stereotyping people as not being true gamers because they're not "open-minded" to the new wave of Ninty gaming is not right.  We're all gamers here, regardless of what systems we've owned or who we pledge our allegiances to.  This goes for everyone.

God don't make this into GameFAQS.

Any talk about being a gamer or not after this post is getting deleted.

LETS GET ON TOPIC.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Heavenly Sword

Watch the video on that site, it will launch automatically.
I have a strong feeling that it's only for the PS2 though.

Another flash of news:



			
				Atari said:
			
		

> Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 takes the lightning fast fighting, flying and action that made its predecessor, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2, last year's #1 fighting game and takes it to a whole new level with exciting new features. For the first time in Dragon Ball Z history, the Wii platform will feature online gameplay, connecting DBZ fans around the *country*.
> *Meanwhile, the PlayStation 2 system version of DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 will be the final installment of Dragon Ball Z: Tenkaichi series on this platform.* A Disc Fusion System will be available exclusively to the PlayStation 2 system, allowing players to use Budokai Tenkaichi 1 and/or Budokai Tenkaichi 2 to unlock exclusive game modes available only on the PlayStation 2.



Country = Simple typo, I mean it has to be, right?
Last installment on the PS2 = Does this mean DBZ BT4 will come to the Wii?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

*Dewy's Adventure*


Some kinda minigame/elebits thing going on, i can't tell. 
*
Front mission 4 - Ds. 
*

So badass, can't wait.

@Goku - I thought this would be the last tankachi and a whole new series would emerge, that's what i thought anyway.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

does anyone have any information about NBA live 08 for the wii platform on how it'll be controlled and such


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Last installment on the PS2 = Does this mean DBZ BT4 will come to the Wii?



Don't count the chicken eggs before the chicken gets preggers; they haven't even talked about BT4 yet :3

At least, I think they haven't...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

New Umbrella Chronicles pics jizzacked from neogaf.






















> does anyone have any information about NBA live 08 for the wii platform on how it'll be controlled and such



I know it's online, that's it. XD


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Regarding REC.

Will you actually walk or is it stated to be a rail game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Some of em are still links, Donkey Shizzow.

Is it bad to think of some of those Zombies to look...like the African Zombies from RE5? I mean, I've heard some horrible jokes [that I lol'd at mind you] on /v/ about what that meant possibly for RE5.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Regarding REC.
> 
> Will you actually walk or is it stated to be a rail game?



Rail game, which this may be the first one i actually enjoy, it is RE afterall, it's hard to resit


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some of em are still links, Donkey Shizzow.



They're links because this forum only allows 6 images at once per post. XD



> Is it bad to think of some of those Zombies to look...like the African Zombies from RE5? I mean, I've heard some horrible jokes [that I lol'd at mind you] on /v/ about what that meant possibly for RE5.




SHOOP DA WHOOP the shooter?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh wow...there's a limit on images per post? Mind = blown.

And...let's just say it involved more of a racial side than the Shoop Da Whoop.

Though, I would LOVE to see them get the RE5 trailer and randomly have the Shoop Da Whoop face come on with that DMX song. I LOVE that meme.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> They're links because this forum only allows 6 images at once per post. XD



Is that something new? Or for this section only? Just asking since I've spammed posts with 10 images before.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is that something new? Or for this section only? Just asking since I've spammed posts with 10 images before.



Guess this section cause when i post my stuff it's only 7 images.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone hear anything new about Zack and Wiki? Does Capcom have a scheduled event or anything this week?

Edit: _Found Capcom's E3 Games List_
Capcom Entertainment
Devil May Cry 4 (PC, PS3, X360)
Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law (PS2, PSP)
Mega Man Star Force: Dragon (DS)
Mega Man Star Force: Leo (DS)
Mega Man Star Force: Pegasus (DS)
Mega Man ZX Advent (DS)
Monster Hunter Freedom 2 (PSP)
MotoGP '07 (PS2)
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (DS)
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Wii)
Rocketmen: Axis of Evil (PS3, X360)
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo HD Remix (PC, PS3, X360)
Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix (PS3, X360)
Talisman (PC, PS3, X360)
Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure (Wii)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

@ Donkey Show: Do you firmly believe I should host a tournament for DBZ BT3?  I know you want to.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Donkey Show: Do you firmly believe I should host a tournament for DBZ BT3?  I know you want to.



Is there a reason you shouldn't? Once they reveal the game and online details, you should totally start a thread...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone hear anything new about Zack and Wiki? Does Capcom have a scheduled event or anything this week?
> 
> Edit: _Found Capcom's E3 Games List_
> Capcom Entertainment
> ...



you're a professional gamer? anyone else here one? I wanted to do that, but my dad didn't approve. he said that he wouldn't support me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone hear anything new about Zack and Wiki? Does Capcom have a scheduled event or anything this week?
> 
> Edit: _Found Capcom's E3 Games List_
> Capcom Entertainment
> ...



Anyway, isn't that Zack game the one with that shotacon-esqe main character who has a red pirate hat?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Is there a reason you shouldn't? Once they reveal the game and online details, you should totally start a thread...



Game will most likely stay the same with some added fighting features. I think I'll just go the Online Gaming Center and start a thread.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> you're a professional gamer? anyone else here one? I wanted to do that, but my dad didn't approve. he said that he wouldn't support me.



No, no way, I wish. I'm a gaming journalist at the moment, and in school to be a game designer. But technically my job _is_ to play games, because I have to review them.

Too bad that means I have to review all these stupid summer movie games... 



Goku said:


> Game will most likely stay the same with some added fighting features. I think I'll just go the Online Gaming Center and start a thread.



I just think it's kinda early considering we don't even have a release date...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I just think it's kinda early considering we don't even have a release date...



It's just for discussing rules and all that so the tournament gets faster under way.

The thread is now made, pretty noobie layout so far. Am working on it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice RE UC pictures and very good capcom list


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some of em are still links, Donkey Shizzow.
> 
> Is it bad to think of some of those Zombies to look...like the African Zombies from RE5? I mean, I've heard some horrible jokes [that I lol'd at mind you] on /v/ about what that meant possibly for RE5.



Well which pic are you talking about?


IF you mean the first two, they are crimson heads, but whats wrong with putting in black zombies


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

> any self-respecting Nintendo fan will buy this game on day one, beat it by day two, and continue a daily ritual of replaying it over and over starting day three.





> *This is the Mario you've been waiting for.*







> It plays better than any first-person console game ever...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

I know for a fact I'm doing exactly what IGN said about Mario. xD\

Though, without multiplayer features for Metroid 3, I think I might rent it instead of buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Super Mario galaxy sounds so nice, and i dunno if i can beat it by day 2, but i damn well will play


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hit video-game consoles will still be scarce this winter season*



> Wii may not make it to your home for holidays
> Nintendo: Hit video-game consoles will still be scarce this winter season
> 
> By Kemp Powers
> ...



I'm not surprised in the least bit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

I wish that the wii failed horribly now


shigsy should retire if his big new project is fucking wiifit


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

You're some kind of Anti-Wii fan aren't you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

I used to be known as one of the biggest wiitards on this forum XD

but seroiusly nintendo said breaking down the walls?

nintendo broke down the wall, went to non gamers, saw the money and rebuild the wall


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

The Wii will shine soon for us so-called 'gamers' as well. It already has a few games coming that will take most of my time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

Blind Itachi wants us to witness this


Check out that update =0


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome!

Is Nintendo going on in 2 hours and 10 minutes?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

More updates =0




> *E3 2007: Miyamoto on 1:1 Sword Fighting Game
> Says Nintendo has ideas; also points to Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games.*





> July 12, 2007 - IGN recently asked famous Nintendo producer Shigeru Miyamoto whether or not the publisher had thought about internally developing a sword fighting game with one-to-one controls - something Wii fans have been clamoring for - and he hinted that some talks had taken place. In fact, judging by the phrasing of his response, Nintendo may already have a game underway.
> 
> "We haven't announced anything, so I can't speak about any particulars, but we do have a lot of ideas about how we could potentially use the Wii remote for something like that," Miyamoto told us.
> 
> He also pointed to Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games as a project that may potentially include such a feature. "There will be some fencing in Mario & Sonic at the Olympics. I don't know if I'm supposed to say that, so if I'm not, I'm very sorry, SEGA," he said, laughing.





> *E3 2007: Smash Bros. Brawl a No-Show
> Nintendo reps say the game will not be on display in any form.
> by Matt Casamassina*





> July 12, 2007 - Although fans hoped that E3 2007 would provide the stage for hands-on gameplay sessions with Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Nintendo recently announced that the title would not be playable at the event. And today, we learned definitely that Brawl will, in fact, not be shown in any capacity. Asked why it would intentionally delay previewing one of its most anticipated Wii projects, Nintendo's Beth Llewelyn said that the company wanted to focus on other projects, but that Brawl was still very much on track for its December release.
> 
> "After we get back from E3, we'll look at the calendar and figure out the right time to do something very specific for Smash Bros. Brawl," added Llewelyn, who noted that there is no plan to release a new E3 2007 Brawl gameplay trailer, either.
> 
> Meanwhile, the official Smash Bros. Brawl website will continue to provide daily updates, weekends excluded, of course.









> *E3 2007: Miyamoto: We Haven't Seen the Last of Pikmin
> Nintendo's famous game producer says the Wii remote is well suited to the franchise.
> by Matt Casamassina*






> July 12, 2007 - Every time we chat with Nintendo's famous producer, Shigeru Miyamoto, we bring up at least one franchise we'd like to see remade for the company's current-generation console. It used to be Metroid. Then it was Kid Icarus. And most recently, it's become Pikmin. When quizzed on the subject, Miyamoto all but revealed that another Pikmin was in development for Wii.
> 
> "I certainly don't think we've seen the last of Pikmin," he said. "I definitely would like to do something with them, and I think the Wii interface in particular is very well suited to that franchise."
> 
> Of course, he did not divulge any further specifics, but it seems to be a safe bet that we'll see the return of the Pikmin franchise on Wii at some point in the fut


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

WOOTS< pikman!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay, sword, Shigeru stays true to the way of the Samurai.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet lord so many updates 


> *E3 2007: Animal Crossing Update
> Hopefully we'll be able to show you something before too long, says Miyamoto.
> by Matt Casamassina*





> July 12, 2007 - During a recent one-on-one interview with Shigeru Miyamoto, the famed Nintendo producer talked briefly about progress on the Wii version of Animal Crossing, Here's what he had to say:
> 
> "The Animal Crossing team has been very busy working on a variety of different projects. Actually, the Mii Channel was put together by the director of the most recent Animal Crossing game. His name is Mr. Nogami. Recently he said he really wants to get back to work on Animal Crossing again, so hopefully we'll be able to show something to people before too long."
> 
> The title was announced previously and is expected to make full use of Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.




Also




> *Nintendo: We shifted development resources, Project Hammer is not in dev, Disaster still in dev.*





> In an exclusive AMN interview with Nintendo's Beth Llewelyn, senior director of public relations, we asked several questions regarding the validity of Project H.A.M.M.E.R.'s apparent cancelation due to numerous reports on the web. Below is our transcription from the actual interview, which will be going up later today:
> 
> AMN: Why are games like Disaster and Project H.A.M.M.E.R. not being shown?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah nitnendo rather shows of wii-shit(fit) than brawl


stupid ignorant idiots


oh well im browsing around on nintendo's press site


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

You do know being a former fan of the system doesn't entitle you to the right to keep bashing the company?  


Can you be disappointed in the lineup and direction of the company? Yes, Because Nintendo isn't perfect and many people have things they'd like to change about it, but your treading dangerously close to making inflammatory comments Veg


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Idiots, people act like Smash Bros. Brawl isn't releasing just because they aren't doing demos of it. 

Try actually looking up their lineup instead of just looking at the small handful of games they demo'd...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

What I really want is Nintendo to announce a real badass title. Something new and refreshing and pretty mature.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah nitnendo rather shows of wii-shit(fit) than brawl
> 
> 
> stupid ignorant idiots
> ...



Stop trolling.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> What I really want is Nintendo to announce a real badass title. Something new and refreshing and pretty mature.



Bonk and Mario at Magic Alien Robots on drugs con.

What more of a baddass game could you ask for?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> What I really want is Nintendo to announce a real badass title. Something new and refreshing and pretty mature.



Disaster seems like it fits the bill...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Stop trolling.



Now I cant give my opinion about their shit conference? And especially their stupid board?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

The Wii Fit may be lame but hell, it's going to sell and you know it. xD Atleast sell mostly to the less hardcore gamers.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

*Wii Zapper for REC*


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> AMN has received word that Ubisoft is hard at work on an ambitious racing project in development exclusively for the Wii.
> 
> Titled Nitro Bikes, the game offers fast-paced gameplay with the ability to perform “super tricks” in mid-air. The demo version being shown at E3 had players turning the Wii Remote on its side (think Excite Truck). The final version is aiming for up to six players online and is currently slated for release this holiday season.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

If anyone finds the interview Reggie just did on G4 online, lemme know.

He mentioned the other possibilities for the Wii Balance Board, such as a skating or surfing game...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

@NMaster

 Reggie did one and so did Matt from IGN wii. I see some people talking about it on the IGN insider boards I will try to get a little recap, but the person did not type much about it in his post.




> E3 2007: Nintendo Developer Rondtable Live
> Eiji Aonuma and Shigeru Miyamoto talk Phantom Hourglass and Mario Galaxy respectively. We're updating live.
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> July 12, 2007 - Nintendo is holding a private event to show off The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and Super Mario Galaxy for select journalists right now. Developers Eiji Aonuma and Shigeru Miyamoto are on hand. We've got live blog-style updates for you below.


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

> today, with a room full of hardcore players, he wants to show some of the more traditional games.





Could this make up for yesterday?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

It certainly better. Actually, it probably will.

They can only ride up from yesterday.


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

Must... Stop... Hitting... F5...

, will have six player online as stated in the article I posted earlier today. Haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

> "1:12 PM by Justin Fassino
> Now Ubi is going to talk about 3 new brands. The first is a Wii-exclusive title called Nitro Bike. Th trailer gives dictionary definitions of dirt bike and nitroglycerin. Okay so this is a motorcycle racing game where the vehicles have rockets strapped to them. 20 levels, online play, steer with the Wiimote. It's coming holiday season of this year. Looks like a combination of Excite Truck, Jet Moto, and ATV Offroad."




[a.f.k.] Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei - 02.avi




> Edit: "11:16--From the trailer, it appears to be a racing game with superfast dirt bikes. You perform tricks in midair...I'm thinkin' ExciteTruck on two wheels. Up to six players can play online."








Though I know this is not a DS discussion did they talk more about Advance War 2?


*NEW MARIO GALAXY VIDEO!!!*


*



			Topsy Turvy (Off-Screen) (July 11, 2007)
		
Click to expand...

*



I will have to get the IGN insider one of this.


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

*OMG!*




SMG looks great I guess.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

I really don't have trouble believing SMG is gonna be the best game of all time...



> Q: How did you make the bumblebee so fluffy?
> 
> A: That's actually fur-shading. It's very pretty. We've been using it since the GCN days. On Wii, it looks fantastic. Though it's not in HD, I still think this is a very graphically appealing game.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't wait to jack off over SMG by playing the story atleast 6 times will do.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 12, 2007)

> Q: Do you agree with Reggie's comment that this is the true successor to Mario 64? If so, what does that say about Sunshine?



That it fucking sucked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> That it fucking sucked.



You speak truth, only truth


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Wii Zapper for REC*


Wow... they make the game look like it's supposed to be fun and happy.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wow... they make the game look like it's supposed to be fun and happy.



Giving those Zombies a good zapping. I seriously can't wait to mess around with the game I love Light Gun games alot of them are fun. Yet I don't like first person shooters much it's strange.

@Laz-E-Boy: You speak the trueth It was in no way a Mario game at all.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

whats SMG's estimated playtime? 20-30 hours, 40-50?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> whats SMG's estimated playtime? 20-30 hours, 40-50?



120 stars sounds familiar...I'd expect it to be close to SM64. It'll depend on how hardcore you are about finding all the secrets...


@Sunshine: Oh fuck off everybody. Worst Mario platformer ever? Probably. But it was still a pretty good game overall. *Average Press Rating: --> 9.1 <-- *

There's no such thing as a bad Mario game. Mediocre at worst...


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> *OMG!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    man i cant wait


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> whats SMG's estimated playtime? 20-30 hours, 40-50?



Going with anywhere between 15-30 hours depending on how much you wanna play. 

@NMaster - Sunshine sucked IMO. Mario 64 was new and exciting where's Sunshine just was dull. First they added in the water thing, wack, and then add in boring stages. Compared to 64 and now the kickass Galaxy sunshine was bad. All in all sunshine was playable but i, as well as many other's couldn't bother finishing it, unlike of course the cool looking galaxy.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Average Gamer Review Score: 8.9 (consisting of over *18,000* people's score)

Well, you fail.

Compared to other Mario games it's bad. But since Mario games are generally in a league of their own in fun factor, a "bad" Mario game is the equivalent of a "great" normal game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

You can't be serious? There's plenty of games that scored through the roof that i dislike. How about you, there's no games you've ever played that you disliked yet scored high?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course, like most of these shooters that keep coming out and getting praise. I'm so sick of the genre I'm gonna vomit...

But I'm still standing by Sunshine being a good game, as pure fact. Not up to Mario standards for sure, but a good game overall.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

Well it wasn't unplayable but i guess the hatred of that water system and playing mario 64 only a month before it kinda had me like "What the fuck..." Lol. Well instead of another argument i rather just state that Mario is back, and for one i am glad, a platform game this good on the Wii only helps me want one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> There's no such thing as a bad Mario game. Mediocre at worst...



This piece of shit begs to differ ten-fold because it is not a good game by any standard. It's not even mediocre, it's broken.


Like Castlevania, a series I love as much, if not more, I can acknowledge that there are terrible games [If you play Castlevania Adventure, you will lose 4 years of your life span. Trust me on this]

I bet Miyamoto wanted Sunshine to be disappointing so that people would love Galaxy even more than if Sunshine was epic.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> This piece of shit begs to differ ten-fold because it is not a good game by any standard. It's not even mediocre, it's broken.
> 
> 
> Like Castlevania, a series I love as much, if not more, I can acknowledge that there are terrible games [If you play Castlevania Adventure, you will lose 4 years of your life span. Trust me on this]
> ...



Don't forget Mario is missing,Hotel Mario, and Mario Teaches typing. But those are all non-Nintendo games. 

I belive in a conspiracy theory that the Gamecube was a ploy to make people love the Wii even more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah..I used MPL as an example cause that one ACTUALLY had Nintendo with a finger around it. Easily the worst of the Nintendo-based Mario games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> This piece of shit begs to differ ten-fold because it is not a good game by any standard. It's not even mediocre, it's broken.


I was implying the true games in the series, not spinoffs and cameos...

That...is the most awesome thing ever... 

(TY for my new sig)


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yeah..I used MPL as an example cause that one ACTUALLY had Nintendo with a finger around it. Easily the worst of the Nintendo-based Mario games.



That makes sense and yeah It was pinball in video games usually sucks amy though . Except Alien Crush and that Metroid Pinball game on the DS that for some reason I just fell in love with.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, I know . But still, that game needs to be be brought up when someone says a Mario game sucks, as they all look 9.9/10 compared to it, even Hotel Mario, and Mario Party 3-current.

I wanted an excuse to actually post that, as I haven't even watched Death Note, saw your sig and thought "I HAVE to somehow get this around Nmaster's field on the forum!" All I need is my massive amounts of Slowpoke mod pics and surprise Shoops and I can turn this forum into /v/

Johnny: MPL was made by the same dudes who did Metroid Pinball, and they hit two different sides of the park.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yeah, I know . But still, that game needs to be be brought up when someone says a Mario game sucks, as they all look 9.9/10 compared to it, even Hotel Mario, and Mario Party 3-current.
> 
> I wanted an excuse to actually post that, as I haven't even watched Death Note, saw your sig and thought "I HAVE to somehow get this around Nmaster's field on the forum!" All I need is my massive amounts of Slowpoke mod pics and surprise Shoops and I can turn this forum into /v/
> 
> Johnny: MPL was made by the same dudes who did Metroid Pinball, and they hit two different sides of the park.



Ah yeah your right they hit It an out and a home run. Didn't they also do that gay Pokemon Pinball game?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> All I need is my massive amounts of Slowpoke mod pics and surprise Shoops and I can turn this forum into /v/



*Do it.* 



Johnny Turbo said:


> Ah yeah your right they hit It an out and a home run. Didn't they also do that gay Pokemon Pinball game?



Hey now! I kinda liked that game...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *Do it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now! I kinda liked that game...



Bah It was obvioulsy  FEKA's lies and illusions they hypnotised you.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to say, I like the background variety they're doing with the new Smash...

Expect a Mr. Resetta assist trophy...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I have to say, I like the background variety they're doing with the new Smash...
> 
> Expect a Mr. Resetta assist trophy...



I hate that damn guy I always forgot to save beacause i'm an idiot.

Any ways anyone know where to find some kickass Captian N sig and avy stuff?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Any ways anyone know where to find some kickass Captian N sig and avy stuff?



No...but I have this...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *Do it.*



Just a preview of what can turn this land into /v/ I suppose..with JUST Slowpoke.


*Spoiler*: __ 





                                                                                                [^ Theres a trick to this one]




And seeing as Donkey Shizzow said only 6 pics actually show up in a post...two that's on topic as the pics I have can be, both relating to Nintendo.


*Spoiler*: __ 








All this needs is a modhax with the song 'Rock N Roll McDonalds' playing in this thread and this land will be morphed.

You know what I expect with that pic with that dog? I'd lol if he starts playing and all the players stop moving and it zooms into his performance.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No...but I have this...



I've seen that but I think I'll use that as my avatar. 



Chicken controllers creep me out to no end.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

When I get my US Wii back from repair, it's going to be transformed into that KFC version soon after.  Believe it!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

KFC comin to ur Wii. Habeeb it!


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I've seen that but I think I'll use that as my avatar.



I'll try to help...



Also, lol:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't understand the comic

please somebody enlighten me


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'll try to help...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lol:



Where did you get that one from?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

I got my Wii

[ORGASM]


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I got my Wii
> 
> [ORGASM]



Good for yoy know buy some Turbo Graphix 16 games on VC*.*This was not an advertisement


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

have fun playing ps2 ports and party games

BUY RE4 

best port ever


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

O_o who are you? >_>


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I got my Wii
> 
> [ORGASM]



Now be sure to come discuss DBZ BT3


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

I got the Wii sports and want Zelda


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't get zelda its highly overrated 


Get RE4


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

I AM GETTING BOTH!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> O_o who are you? >_>



Who are YOU?

As the man who can shine saying 90%+ of said user's activity is in this forum and said user has never seen you, you answer the questions around here!

Uh, buy RE4, Super Paper Mario, and Zelda. Get Metroid next month, and avoid Mario Party 8 and Pokemon: Battle Revolution, as those suck balls. *Balls of STEEEEEEEEL*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

> As the man who can shine saying 90%+ of said user's activity is in this forum and said user has never seen you, you answer the questions around here!



That question was to Davy, and it was sarcasm too 

and... I dont line Metroid....


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

Click the image in my sig.  GET THE GAME WHEN IT COMES OUT!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

DragonBall rulez... of course Im buying the game!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Get Trauma Center it's incredibly fun even If it was a port of a DS game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

trauma center STILL hasn't been released here


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> trauma center STILL hasn't been released here



That's gay It still hasn't been released in England yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2007)

I did an update in the Game sales thread.... Also It seems RE4 ( the 4th version of the game) is doing quite well on wii and soon will be past the 500k mark.


[Triad]​_Bokurano​_-​_10.avi


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't have or played RE4 for the Wii *MUST* get it or atleast rent it, it's probably the best thing on it right now.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a problem, I went to go play my Wii today, but my wiimotes won't turn on. I don't whats wrong, one wasn't working so I went to turn on my other one, but the same thing happened. I changed the batteries in both of them and still nothing. My Wii turns on fine, but not the remotes, has anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 13, 2007)

Just unplug your Wii and then plug it back in. That should fix it.


----------



## Kensei (Jul 13, 2007)

Early figures put Dragon Quest Swords at at least 200,000 units sold,
.

Be advised, Sinobi typically low balls the figures since not all stores are tracked by Famitsu. It's likely that Dragon Quest Swords will sell out its first week shipment of 350,000.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Anyone who doesn't have or played RE4 for the Wii *MUST* get it or atleast rent it, it's probably the best thing on it right now.



No, DQ Swords is the best thing on the Wii right now.  The game is pure win cakes. =D

It's like Punch Out, but Dragon Quest.


----------



## Kensei (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No, DQ Swords is the best thing on the Wii right now.  The game is pure win cakes. =D
> 
> It's like Punch Out, but Dragon Quest.



Do you own the game? If you do, I want you to know I hate you on many levels.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Where did you get that one from?



I made it just for you.  



Goofy Time said:


> Uh, buy RE4, Super Paper Mario, and Zelda. Get Metroid next month, and avoid Mario Party 8 and Pokemon: Battle Revolution, as those suck balls. *Balls of STEEEEEEEEL*



*THIS.*


Also, this:


			
				Tycho said:
			
		

> Raw game media by itself is entertainment, as we have discussed, but if I have another datapoint - like a favored developer, or (optimally) personal playtime, the materials become more useful. From my forkéd tower, I have heard the hardcore wonder and worry if the new Mario game will be too simplistic, and will not provide the challenge they crave. You can certainly dial back the challenge by having a friend help you, as they do at the beginning of  - grabbing an extra remote to stun opponents with tiny stars or seizing environmental hazards. Let me say from my own experience - now decrepit, but perhaps fresher than your own - that playing a fully 3d platformer, where gravity is often relative plus interacting constantly with the Wiimote pointer simultaneously is a type of challenge you haven't yet experienced. Doing both things at once was like conducting a symphony while also writing a memoir. I felt parts of my brain open, creak open like an ancient chest. And within? Treasure.
> 
> *You may anticipate Super Mario Galaxies with full joy and without fear, free of the doubts and tiresome ambiguities which so often plague the conscious mind.*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Do you own the game? If you do, I want you to know I hate you on many levels.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl2qDeAvn6c&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

There are only few things to retort to that, Donkey Shizzow. And Rainroll is one of them.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

The Best Game at E3

Also I want to do a parody of the Trailer above it's just that awesome.

**


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sony president speaks out on Nintendo*




> SCEE president David Reeves: "We owe a debt to Nintendo for keeping the industry going in the last couple of years; they're the ones who have kept it going."



 E-vay's fanart

This  is the European president saying this.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Sony president speaks out on Nintendo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he actually has some interesting views and It was a nice read on the industrey.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 14, 2007)

A donkey show: that was hilarious I hadnt seen that video in  years big


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Never played a GC game on the Wii yet but was wondering if you still need a memory card to save for the game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Never played a GC game on the Wii yet but was wondering if you still need a memory card to save for the game?



Yes. You do need a memory card if it requires it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't care what you guys think of Wii Fit.  This shit is going to be awesome during drinking parties. XD


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Somebody tell me how Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles can end Umbrella Inc. when in RE4 they're still around.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2007)

^ Ummm, in the intro to RE4 it basically said the downfall of umbrella and was no more. RE UC is going to show us that downfall with a new chapter set in the timeline of 2003


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

"Soon its stock prices crashed and for all intents and purposes, Umbrella was finished" is that it says.

I hope Wesker returns in a kickass role, like in Code Veronica X.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey all long time no see. 
Just came home from my vacation and watched Nintendo's E3 press conference. Even if E3 wasn't as good as I expected, I am still glad to see Mario Kart coming to the Wii.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2007)

How exactly should a right-handed person hold the Wii Zapper? It looks very uncomfortable.

Is it right hand on trigger and left hand on nunchuck or backwards.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2007)

^ You can hold it either way


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Hey all long time no see.
> Just came home from my vacation and watched Nintendo's E3 press conference. Even if E3 wasn't as good as I expected, I am still glad to see Mario Kart coming to the Wii.



mario kart wii has wifi. its PERFECT for it

reggie announced so many games that will have online....

fifa, guitar hero???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> mario kart wii better have wifi. its PERFECT for it



I assume you did not see the conference? It was already confirmed to have online ( wi fi ) play , battle mode and regular mode as well  Only thing we do not know is how many players online? I'm guessing at least 16.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> mario kart wii has wifi. its PERFECT for it
> 
> reggie announced so many games that will have online....
> 
> fifa, guitar hero???



Yeah..
But I find it strange that fifa 08 is coming to the Wii and PES 2008 isn't. They are both going to to be released on all platforms except PES on Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2007)

> Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros’ Treasure was a pleasant to surprise, to say the least. It really is the perfect showcase for the Wii (there is almost no way this would be nearly as enjoyable on any other system), and I am still very surprised that I haven’t heard more about it. To me, this kind of game could sell more Wiis than ever since it such an original, intuitive breath of fresh air.
> 
> If you are looking for something fun, creative, challenging, and wholly different than anything else out there, I cannot recommend Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros’ Treasure enough. I am almost looking forward to this game more than any other all year.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah one of the most intresting third-party games I've seen on the Wii.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2007)

If Mario Kart didn't have WiFi then it would fail 100%.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Game looks fun, sounds like a neat platfromer/adventure.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

Taichi said:


> If Mario Kart didn't have WiFi then it would fail 100%.



it DOES have wifi


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> it DOES have wifi



You're confusing the word "didn't" with "don't".


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> You're confusing the word "didn't" with "don't".



You're confusing the word "don't" with "doesn't".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You're confusing the word "don't" with "doesn't".



You are confusing "anal monkey" with "testicle maggot".

;P



Nintendo always sum moar Sigma >:3


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

*Zack and Wiki Gameplay video*


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

Mario kart has online......Dang!!!!!!! Wii is steppig up to the plate finally. Now all they have to do is release their games. Now I'm glad that I got one. waiting months for them to come out with good games is finally being worth it.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, anybody know the best games for the Wii right now?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 16, 2007)

Zelda: Twilight Princess, Resident Evil 4, and Super Paper Mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

im gonna rent resident evil 4 to try it out.

Ive never played an RE game before, so i will judge for myself.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2007)

Good choice! I'm on my second time running through the game.

Be warned, enemies will pop behind you. xD I was pretty freaked out when that happened. But the I blew them with a shotgun in the face. =D


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Meh. RE1 and 2 are clearly superior to RE4. Code Veronica X as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2007)

In horror and story, but RE4 gets a gold medal for everything else. =D

Killing foriegn guys has never been more fun. xD lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2007)

Code veronica X was a horrible PORT very badly done. Play code veronica on Dreamcast instead.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't play Code anywhere, it sucked, including a worse story then RE4. RE4 wins in all area's except horror, and that aint a opinion it's facts.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

RE = Survival Horror, not action.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

RE 1 - 3 = Such a shitty camera angle = unable to play. The REMAKE helped but still bad compared to 4. RE4 = Better gameplay/camera/aiming system = win. RE 1-3 better story. 

And give me a break, none of these games made you "Jump" unless you seriously a pussy, really.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> RE 1 - 3 = Such a shitty camera angle = unable to play. The REMAKE helped but still bad compared to 4. RE4 = Better gameplay/camera/aiming system = win. RE 1-3 better story.
> 
> And give me a break, none of these games made you "Jump" unless you seriously a pussy, really.



Yeah if you want a real scare any Kirby game damn Waddle Dee still gives me nightmeres.HARDEST ENEMY EVAR!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Kirby? Are you kidding? Try Barbie's dream house, shit is scary as fuck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And give me a break, none of these games made you "Jump" unless you seriously a pussy, really.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

OMGZ, my cat is in the picture...Hows?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, I jumped in the dark rooms where the zombie grabs you and your flashlight breaks. ;_;

Lol but other than that I just have my Shotgun in hand.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 16, 2007)

RE4=best RE.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> RE4=best RE.



Truthness sir, truthness.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Kirby? Are you kidding? Try Barbie's dream house, shit is scary as fuck.



Bah try Bratz the game thats scary shit there it made me wet myself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Bah try Bratz the game thats scary shit there it made me wet myself.



I got scared when I heard there was a movie based on Bratz being made.

I shit myself when said movie wouldn't be based off that shitty CG like the TV series, but actual actors.

I shit myself further at the entire concept of a movie based on a shitty doll line not having anything to do with said shitty doll line.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I got scared when I heard there was a movie based on Bratz being made.
> 
> I shit myself when said movie wouldn't be based off that shitty CG like the TV series, but actual actors.
> 
> I shit myself further at the entire concept of a movie based on a shitty doll line not having anything to do with said shitty doll line.



I just killed myself at this new information than spawned so that I could do again. 

I guess they did It with Transfomers only there awesome. 

Whos directing it Uwe Boll and Michael Bay?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2007)

Forget dat shit.

Charlies Angels game 4 life1111!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Forget dat shit.
> 
> Charlies Angels game 4 life1111!!!!!!!



You thinl thats scary i've played ET E fucking T. Both the GBC and the Atariemu version so don't talk to me about scary.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

dude... ET game gave me nightmares... don't EVEN get me started....


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> dude... ET game gave me nightmares... don't EVEN get me started....



Have you heared there producing It for the Wii VC when they add Atari to the lineup.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

......,hold on, im gonna go kill myself^^^


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......,hold on, im gonna go kill myself^^^



OH noez the humanity. Damn you ET DAMN YOU!!!!!11111


----------



## FFLN (Jul 17, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Have you heared there producing It for the Wii VC when they add Atari to the lineup.



Hold the phone, I never played it, was it that bad or do you mean that it was actually scary?

I was following you guys until you got to the ET.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Hold the phone, I never played it, was it that bad or do you mean that it was actually scary?
> 
> I was following you guys until you got to the ET.



While it's bad i've heared the legend so I found an Emulator and tryed It lets just say I came out raped by the sucky ness. Plus really an Atari and a GBC game being scary? The only thing scary in 8-bit Is Jigglypuff and that's being serious damn thing has a creepy face.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

Link removed


Vote for slimscane!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Edit Options
> 
> 
> Vote for slimscane!



It says 404 not found what was the thread about?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

I fixed it!  

[BSS] Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann..ass ([BSS] Unfinalized not QCed GL 16 subs)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Why is that in this topic though?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

3 Exclusives? Nopes


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Reminds me I've still never played through a LoZ fully from start to finish, I always leave off somewhere.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a question, is the light on a wiimote supposed to blink even if it's not synced to the console?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2007)

Is the console on still while it's blinking?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2007)

^_^The problem is they're not blinking at all.

Well, i've been having a problem with both my wiimotes, they're not turning on. I turned on the wii from the front and when i press a button to turn on the wiimote nothing happens. So I think they might not be synced to the console, but I'm not sure if they're suppose to blink on if they aren't synced to the console. Because I tried syncing them both again, but no LED lights are flashing on the remotes. So, I wanna know if it's a problem with both of my remotes or the console itself.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 17, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> You think thats scary i've played ET E fucking T.



You think thats scary I _own_ it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You think thats scary I _own_ it.



Holy shit, you are my hero.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You think thats scary I _own_ it.



Your officially the hero of the gaming department you OWN gaming hell. 

Also three Zeldas wouldn't be half bad If you ask me and would just be awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 17, 2007)

Once I get rich, I'm gonna find me a CD-I and those crap Zelda games. Just because I can...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

You see if he's any thing like me I like to confront bad games in the eyes.

Also i'll have you know Big Rigs Is the best game of all time I mean what get's better than driving threw walls?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 17, 2007)

Superman 64. Nuff said.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Superman 64. Nuff said.



That game was more meh than anything. Now you want a fun game play Mario Teaches Typing who doesn't love an milk job.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, Superman 64.

That was one of the Top 10 Shittiest Games of All Time. LMFAO


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> ^_^The problem is they're not blinking at all.
> 
> Well, i've been having a problem with both my wiimotes, they're not turning on. I turned on the wii from the front and when i press a button to turn on the wiimote nothing happens. So I think they might not be synced to the console, but I'm not sure if they're suppose to blink on if they aren't synced to the console. Because I tried syncing them both again, but no LED lights are flashing on the remotes. So, I wanna know if it's a problem with both of my remotes or the console itself.



I think I've posted a reply to your previous posts about this problem...

If the LEDs aren't blinking at all... the batteries are probably empty. Get new ones or recharge them if they're rechargeable.

If the problem isn't the battery then try unplugging your Wii, replugging it, and then using the remotes.

If none of that works, call Nintendo and have them fix it.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea I've tried everything...gonna give nintendo a call tomorrow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

If you have a friend ask for one of his Wii motes and test his out. You might have bad wii motes ( its possible) if there still not syncing then its the console.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Boom, headshot!


Zero Suit Samus not being a separate character makes me sad...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ I'm kinda glad because I got sick of two of the same characters in melee =/ I thought it was stupid. This leaves the potential of having a whole new character imo.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Samus and Zero Suit Samus should in effect be totally different characters...

Go watch Haloid. _Completely_ different fighting styles...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ dude but its the SAME character, seriously, I would much rather a NEW character than the same just with a different name and new moves.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Normally I'd agree with you, but in this case they pretty much are different characters. They look totally different, fight totally different, use a different weapon, everything. If we didn't KNOW it was Samus we wouldn't even be able to tell they were the same person! She is my one exception...

Mainly, I'm disturbed how the site worded things. Makes it sounds like Zero Suit is weak. She should be pure rape in that form IMO...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ If I had to pick Zero suit samus or Geno , I sure as hell would pick Geno.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Where'd you get this retarded idea of making Zero Suit separate means removing another character? Zero Suit was decided upon a LONG time ago obviously. I just would rather see her as a selectable character, not just a second form of normal Samus. This bears no effect on other characters being in the game...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Where'd you get this retarded idea of making Zero Suit separate means removing another character? Zero Suit was decided upon a LONG time ago obviously. I just would rather see her as a selectable character, not just a second form of normal Samus. This bears no effect on other characters being in the game...



Listen no matter how you word it, the character IS SAMUS PLAIN AND SIMPLE. I much rather have a NEW character than Samus with new moves and no armor ( though shes not bad looking eh? )


I said IF I had a choice I would do that, the key word IF. 


If she was a selectable character that would mean one other character could not make the list ( if they had lets say 40 players?) so in a sense it would affect the characters being in the game.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If she was a selectable character that would mean one other character could not make the list ( if they had lets say 40 players?) so in a sense it would affect the characters being in the game.



That logic really doesn't hold. She's IN the game. They aren't going to take out a character to make her separate...

IF it was her as separate or another character then of course I'd want a different one, but it's not, so mute point...

I seriously doubt the developers set a strict number cap on the characters. They probably made a ballpark, like, "let's shoot for around ##", but I doubt they're saying "IT MUST BE ##! NO EXCEPTIONS!"


What I do know is how I want to see the Rayman Rabbids as an assist trophy...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Well either way you look at it, they developer did say he is trying to get rid of "duplicate" characters and not having the same characters ( regardless of moves) but new / interesting characters.


Plus I bet they do have a list of how many they can put in the game ( a breaking point so you can say) and who can make the list and who cannot. This is why they had that voteing contest in japan a while back.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 18, 2007)

Going on a leeway of the SSBB discussion and post this video of wii fit i saw on youtube.

quite funny if you ask me  :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya I seen that on gametrailers and man I laughed pretty hard 

though did not stop me from getting it  I agree with DS 

alcohol + Wii board + Wii mote = dangerous fun


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Going on a leeway of the SSBB discussion and post this video of wii fit i saw on youtube.
> 
> quite funny if you ask me  :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns[/YOUTUBE]



I loved that video saw It on Game Trailers.


----------



## Kensei (Jul 18, 2007)

From GAF:



> Mario`s Great Space Adventure
> 
> For the first time in eight months, new screens! Introducing Super Mario Galaxy!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2007)

Screw Mario, this is the game to beat right here, it's going to be Game of the Year for the Wii only exclusive!

Just look at the great font they use!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Screw Mario, this is the game to beat right here, it's going to be Game of the Year for the Wii only exclusive!
> 
> Just look at the great font they use!



WoW that looks like a piece of shit


----------



## Kayo (Jul 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Screw Mario, this is the game to beat right here, it's going to be Game of the Year for the Wii only exclusive!
> 
> Just look at the great font they use!



True.. true...
The GOTY has been decided.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2007)

The game is a stand alone beast itself.

Too bad it's only popular with the redecks. xD


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Screw Mario, this is the game to beat right here, it's going to be Game of the Year for the Wii only exclusive!
> 
> Just look at the great font they use!



Fuck you man It's obviously .

I mean who doesn't love killing Chickens in crappy 2D graphics.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

Rockstar support FTW



> Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis is heading to the Wii™
> 
> New York, NY - July 18, 2007 - Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis will be making its way to the Wii™ home video game system from Nintendo this Fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ about time to NM, that game fits Wii perfectly IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Table Tennis AKA ping pong...

I like Ping Pong in REAL LIFE.....

Dunno about Wii pong, but oh, we'll see.

A REALLY good Wii game should come out is one where you take control of a samurai's sword...

Like realistically, not like Samurai Slash or Red Steel, but realistically.

That would be cool


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Table Tennis AKA ping pong...
> 
> I like Ping Pong in REAL LIFE.....
> 
> ...




I guess you have not been keeping up with soul calibur legends. They developers did say that the game is going to have 1 to 1 sword fighting in it.

Will it be good? not sure, but I think it will be better than Red steel because honestly I think Namco is a better developer than Ubisoft is.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

I meant in swordplay...^^^

Or will that be how Sould Calibur legends is played?

Ive kept up, but don't know SCL's full info on it yet...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2007)

Soul caliber looks like samurai warriors to me *Which is good since i love them* but i really really hate the soul caliber characters but i'll still get the game if it's fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Soul Calibur DOES have some Samurai's in it... Mitsurugi, etc....

But SCL looks different.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 18, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Going on a leeway of the SSBB discussion and post this video of wii fit i saw on youtube.
> 
> quite funny if you ask me  :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns[/YOUTUBE]



I hope that was the actual trailer to that game.

Because I'm sold based on that trailer.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2007)

^Lol, that trailer is why I won't get the Wii Fit. xD


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm holding out for _Final Fantasy Fitness_.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm holding out for _Final Fantasy Fitness_.



Don't forget Moogle Madness, Cooking with Cloud and Sephiroth, and Squall's Emo Dance Dance Reveloution .


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Don't forget Moogle Madness, Cooking with Cloud and Sephiroth, and Squall's Emo Dance Dance Reveloution .



No, no, NO. NO. _NO_.

Do NOT badmouth Squall in my presence. You'll end up with a gunblade through your heart. And yes,_ I have one_.

Cloud is the emo of Final Fantasy. Go watch Advent Children if you don't believe me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

If you think Cloud is emo you have no right to say squall isn't


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Do NOT badmouth Squall in my presence. You'll end up with a gunblade through your heart. And yes,_ I have one_.



Squall is a emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag, and secretly rapes Zell on the train. Now wut?  

And I'm so scared of a gun that has a blade on it, I have THIS to overpower that.



That's right bitches, I have a Wiimcast.

;( @ getting neg repped for lulz


----------



## FFLN (Jul 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm holding out for _Final Fantasy Fitness_.



Mmm... I wouldn't mind working up a sweat with Tifa...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

The thread in question

Seems like Nintendo almost took the top 25 once again in japan. Hardware will be released soon and soon american figures will be released ( Canadian software figures have been released and updated.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2007)

New Super Mario Bros. will NEVER stop selling awesome there, will it? It's how many months old and still no game on any non-Nintendo system outsold it? That's insane...how does everyone in Japan not have 3 copies by now?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> pm me
> 
> Seems like Nintendo almost took the top 25 once again in japan. Hardware will be released soon and soon american figures will be released ( Canadian software figures have been released and updated.



I posted this in the Numbers thread, but just to let you guys know.

Asuna Sword Pic




[before] 01. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - 263,000 / 263,000
[n o w] 01. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - *305,000 / 305,000*

I'm proud to be part of that number. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

I just fixed those figures. 

I found it strange when I posted them . I thought they where wrong ( The DQ ones) because in the first day it was released it sold 200k and I knew it had to sell more than 60k during the rest of the week.


Still, great numbers for a DQ spin off game, so far its the best first week selling game on Wii.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

finaly getting my Zelda... ><


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my lowd...is dat sum Princess Peach?



We can all guess what game that's from


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No, no, NO. NO. _NO_.
> 
> Do NOT badmouth Squall in my presence. You'll end up with a gunblade through your heart. And yes,_ I have one_.
> 
> Cloud is the emo of Final Fantasy. Go watch Advent Children if you don't believe me.



Bah I have a Zabuza sword I cannot be beat. 

What's Advent Children? Oh thats right It's doesn't exist and Is only a milk job that fucks up characters and doesn't actually exist. 



Goofy Time said:


> Oh my lowd...is dat sum Princess Peach?
> 
> 
> 
> We can all guess what game that's from



The new Emo simulator? Megaman? Pokemon? Super Final Fantasy Fanboy Brawl? Tell me now man damn It man I must know.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Oh my lowd...is dat sum Princess Peach?
> 
> 
> 
> We can all guess what game that's from






> Mario Galaxy looks super-great. But just what is it that sets it apart from other Mario games? Sexual intrigue. Some new scans of the game popped up in the latest issue of Famitsu, and they show Rosetta. Who is, incidentally, totally hot. Anyway, seems Mario might think so too, because the accompanying text reads:
> 
> Out of the light comes the lady of mystery, Rosetta - a woman of translucent beauty. If Mario falls for her, will Peach escape by herself and lay into him!? She doesn`t seem like a baddie: does Mario receive new powers from her?
> 
> Mario falling, potentially, for another broad? Saucy. And juicy. Like some kind of sexy sauce/juice/paste, that you can spread all over the game and just eat it




Let Her Cry


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2007)

Needs much moar Peach Scream.

This person is outrageous.

In b4 rule 34 4 way between Peach/Daisy/Pauline/this Rosetta lady

I mean..there's already hentai on that new raccoon character in that Sonic DS game, and Sega's been trying to keep that character hidden.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

That new gal has the same name as my last name 





You know , this is the most support rockstar EVER gave nintendo! A 3rd rockstar game got announced for Wii ( and 360)




> *Rockstar Games announces Bully: Scholarship Edition for the Xbox 360™ and Wii™*
> 
> New York, NY - July 19, 2007 - Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Bully: Scholarship Edition is coming to the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the Wii™ home video game system from Nintendo this Winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You know , this is the most support rockstar EVER gave nintendo! A 3rd rockstar game got announced for Wii ( and 360)



3rd? What's the second? 

(I guess your counting Manhunt?)


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 19, 2007)

More Rockstar support is always good.  I'm still waiting patiently for my M rated Manhunt 2 though.



nmaster64 said:


> 3rd? What's the second?


1st:  Manhunt 2
2nd:  Table Tennis
3rd:  Bully v2


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> 3rd? What's the second?



Think table games, like ping pong and such and awesome news on Bully!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya, I wonder what the extra content will be? Ummm...

anyways I updated the sales thread again with the Canadian hardware figures for June. 

I hereby by declare this, BEST CLIP EVAH!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Not much of a fan of Rockstar games but I guess that's some good news.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone got any new info about Kojima's and Suda 51's snatcher project? Did they cancel it or what?


----------



## ghostalexc (Jul 19, 2007)

i have wii, but arent really up to date with the games that has come out for it, anyone know of any new good ones.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2007)

As far as we know it's in development...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2007)

The Wii wins the forever when you start seeing this as the cover of magazines.



Get your WiiFit board with your WiiCake. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Nooo, no Wii Fit board, but I'd take the cake.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonder where the Nunchuk went.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

It's probably a vibrator she stuck up her crusty ancient vagi---

I mean...she could have forgotten it's existence.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

Wonderfull better than Martha.

Seriously who ever edited that did a Fing awesome job looks great.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2007)

There, it says Tales of Symphonia 2 for the Wii.  Huzzah!

You win this round Matt Cassassimaassssinaassisssina, but your Halo DS mom bomb was lame.  It's not that I hate the guy, but sometimes he overhypes things too much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

He _sometimes_ overhypes stuff?

More like he overhypes stuff often.

Nice to know this is real >:3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.

Anyway, the real title of the game is Tales of Symphonia: Knight of Ratatosk.

Ganked from neogaf with more info on Tales in general.



			
				Aokage said:
			
		

> Oh, this is a glorious day
> 
> At today's Tales press conference, the series producer announced that the *Nintendo DS will be the lead platform for the Tales series going forward.*
> 
> ...



Pullin a DQ on us eh Namco?

And some artwork of the two new characters to ToS:KoR, which takes place 2 years after the first game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2007)

I still need to play the first ToS but I guess I'll have to skip it, 2nd one looks pretty good.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There, it says Tales of Symphonia 2 for the Wii.  Huzzah!
> 
> You win this round Matt Cassassimaassssinaassisssina, but your Halo DS mom bomb was lame.  It's not that I hate the guy, but sometimes he overhypes things too much.



 

Insta-buy when it comes out!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There, it says Tales of Symphonia 2 for the Wii.  Huzzah!
> 
> You win this round Matt Cassassimaassssinaassisssina, but your Halo DS mom bomb was lame.  It's not that I hate the guy, but sometimes he overhypes things too much.



Wow i need this sooo bad


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There, it says Tales of Symphonia 2 for the Wii.  Huzzah!
> 
> You win this round Matt Cassassimaassssinaassisssina, but your Halo DS mom bomb was lame.  It's not that I hate the guy, but sometimes he overhypes things too much.



Gah the later ones on the PS2 weren't to good lets hope this one Is.


----------



## AmaterasuKage (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there going to be a Platinum Wii? Coming out?


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

does anyone know the main story for the new tos games yet?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

Alright, I'll probably get a new Wii in over a week. How do I not get the same problems with this one as the previous?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

What was your previous problem?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

It's on page 63. Goofy Titan posted it I think.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2007)

...Goofy Titan? HAHAH OH WOW. I HAVE to change my name to that now <3333

He had his GPU overheated'd due to WiiConnect being on I think.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2007)

it made me sad when I seen Rygar2 pics it looks just like the PS2 vers.

they could've used the Dead or Alive ultimate engine to make this game.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ...Goofy Titan? HAHAH OH WOW. I HAVE to change my name to that now <3333
> 
> He had his GPU overheated'd due to WiiConnect being on I think.



I knew I had it wrong.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's on page 63. Goofy Titan posted it I think.



you called nintendo....... right?

or if you have the warranty, youre safe..., do you?

or else, youre screwed


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you called nintendo....... right?
> 
> or if you have the warranty, youre safe..., do you?
> 
> or else, youre screwed



I mailed Nintendo back and forth and I have followed their instructions.

To hand it in where I got it and then they send it to Nintendo. And yes, I have the warranty.  I was just wondering what I could do to avoid this happening again.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

.....be more careful? lol...

My Wii never gets over heated and it's always on wiiconnect....

And my wii is ALWAYS ON.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

It depends on the temp. of your room, really. I leave mine completely off when not using it.

Ex. Leaving it on all time if your Wii is in your basement would be sart but not like say, living room or garage unless you have a cooler for it.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

I usually had it on Stand-by mode (yellow) and shortly after I noticed the problem. And it took me 4 months before I began having it on Stand-by mode.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2007)

With the popular games such as Brain Training, Wii Sports, and the upcoming Wii Fit, Nintendo just announced a new non-game geared to bring in more female gamers.

I present to you...

Jack-Off Training!!!


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

i like their faceial expressions!! all realistic of what they'd look like in real life!! lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Nintendo just announced a new non-game geared to bring in more female gamers.
> 
> I present to you...
> 
> Jack-Off Training!!!



 LMAO winning fucking picture


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw that before DS i was hoping to squeeze in there for a sec.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL, and I thought Travis from No More Heroes was the only one who was hardcore.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I saw that before DS i was hoping to squeeze in there for a sec.



I'm sure they're all willing to squeeze one out, too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol, sadly enough I do enough jacking off training. xD

Whoops, hat wsn't supposed to come out. =O


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> With the popular games such as Brain Training, Wii Sports, and the upcoming Wii Fit, Nintendo just announced a new non-game geared to bring in more female gamers.
> 
> I present to you...
> 
> Jack-Off Training!!!



What's with the one girls mouth It's like a black hole.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 22, 2007)

What kind of game is she playing anyway? Can't be from Wii Fit.



Taichi said:


> Whoops, hat wsn't supposed to come out. =O


Lol, you said "to come."


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

shes practicing the "sucking" part.....^


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 22, 2007)

DEAR LORD GOD IN HEAVEN

I feel I have so much to say, but...just...just...jeez...I just can't...

If that picture were any more wrong I'd be able to get off to it...


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Not unless we get a hard drive...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> What kind of game is she playing anyway? Can't be from Wii Fit.



It's Jack-Off Training from WiiFuck. 

And once again...



They're all playing different minigames.  The Wii-mote is just offscreen for the other two.


----------



## Skulllad (Jul 23, 2007)

look at all the geeks in the pic......hey y arent i in there


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's Jack-Off Training from WiiFuck.
> 
> And once again...
> 
> ...



What minigames? WiiFacial, WiiJerk, and WiiRide?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Girl on the left?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> What minigames? WiiFacial, WiiJerk, and WiiRide?




*Spoiler*: _Pin pon!_


----------



## Kayo (Jul 23, 2007)

Hahaha lmao!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL it looks more like she's opening a bottle of champagne.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

[Otacon]_Seto_no_Hanayome_16_(h264_SD)


June hardware figures where released not to long ago!


> Nintendo DS: 561,000
> Wii: 381,780





> Xbox 360: 198,440
> Game Boy Advance: 113,870
> PlayStation 3: 98,470





Software will be released soon. we only know of a few titles atm


> 1. Wii: Mario Party 8: 426,000
> 2. Wii: Wii Play: 293,000
> 3. NDS: Pokemon: Diamond Version: 288,000
> 4. NDS: Pokemon: Pearl Version: 214,000
> ...





RE4 sold 150k in 10 days 




> Nintendo Prez Raves About Wii 'Mario Kart,' Defends 'Manhunt 2,' Shares 'Endless Ocean' Secrets
> Nintendo Prez Raves About Wii 'Mario Kart'





also talks about brawl etc.


DS you do know those gifs been out for like a year ?  still funny none the less.



Anyways, I told you I was right about the tales RPGS



> Tales Set for Wii, DS
> Bandai Namco brings its prized RPG series to Japan's hottest systems.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2007)

Mario party sales =


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

> Game Boy Advance: 113,870
> PlayStation 3: 98,470



How the fuck is the GBA still selling? There have been like, no good games for it at all this year, save for FFVI. Is Hanna Montana that popular of a GBA game?



> Wii: Mario Party 8: 426,000



..../ | | |. | .| .| ,--. ,-~~``-,----,_| | |,-` : :| | : | : : ,-~ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
....|\ | .\ .\ .\ /`./ . / ./ | / `~--_? ),,,,_::::`|/ / : :/ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : , : : : : , : : : : : : ,--, : : : : : : : :
....|/\ \ .\ .`/''|_-~?/_| `:::::::::::::::::::\;;;::\/ : / : : : : : : : : : :-----,,,__ : : :\ : : : :| : : : : , :/ :::| :---- : : : : :
.....\ \ `~-/ ?/ ?/`_` ?/_;;\::::::::::::::::::\;;;_\/ : : : : : ,,---------------,, : :`-,;;;/ |::::::|::::::::/ :/::::/ :::::: : :::::::
......\``~--\ | ? |/ ? /`?/-';;|::::::::::,--,::::::\/...\ :: :: : :`: : : : : : : :``--,``-,::::;;|;|:::::|::::::/ :/:::::::::,-` /::::,::::
.......`-`-,__| ?| ?/ ? (;;;;;(::::::::,::|_|___,-'.....|::::::: : : : : : : : : : :::|;:`-;;:|;;;|::/;|:::,~/:/ |::::,-`;/ /:::::::|::::
...........,-~,~\ ?'--'-, ???``-,,__|?`|__...........`-,::: : : : : : : : : : : ::/;/: /;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;??;;;;:::: : :;;/::::
...........\ |?....?-,, _``~-,,_ ? ? ? ?| ) :`-,...........`|:: : : : : : : : : : ::,/```::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;__;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
............`'..............?`~,__`-- ?_,/ : : :`~-__.....`-,::: : : : : : : :,-' : : : :/;;_,,,-----~~~~~'''....'''~~--_;;;;;;;;;;
................................|:::,?~? : : : : : :| : : `-,_/;\::: : : : ,-~'' : : : ,-`:;;;|...................................`|;;;;::::
.................................\:: : : : : : : : : :| : : : : ;;;|:::: : : : : : : : ,-`:::::;;|....................................|;;;;::::
....................................\: : : : : : : _, : : : : : :;|:::: : : : : : : /::: :::::/......................................|;;:;;:::
......................................`-,-------''''' : : : : :::::::|;;: : : : : : _ `---:::::/.......................................|;;;::;::
.........................................`-,;;;;----------~~```/:::: : : : : : ,-' : :::;;;|........................................|;;;;::::
............................................`-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;::|_,::::::,-' : : :::;;;;/.........................................\_:::::
.................................................`-,_;;;;;;;;;;|;;::::::::,-' : : : : ::::;;/..............................................`-,;
.....................................................`~---_/ ~~````` : : : : : ::::;;/...................................................'
........................................................,|?::: : : : : : : : : : ::;;;/......................................................
................................................__,-''':: : : : : : : : : : :::::;;;/.........................................................
.............................................../::::::: : : : : : : :::: : ::;;;;/............................................................
.........._,,-------,,__.....__..._---_--':: : : : : : : : : :::::::;;;;;/...............................................................
......../ ? ?`---- , ? ? ?`~-' : : : : : :\ : : : : : : : : :::;;;;;;;;;/?..................................................................
.......\_ ? ??~---` ? ? ?? | :: : : : : :| : : : : : : ::::;;;;,--~'''......................................................................
........\ ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ??????\::::::::::::::`-,: : : :::::;,-```.............................................................................
.........| ? ? ????????????????\:::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''''''...................................................................................
..........?????????????????????????........................................................................................

It's a travesty to see Forza 2 beaten by a dead horse of a party game.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> RE4 sold 150k in 10 days



It should have been 150*0*k in a week...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

That is too epic.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Objection denied...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

CHOKLEIT REIGN, SOME STAY DRY AND OTHERS FEEL THE PAIN

**I move away from the mic to breath in

How well has RE4 been overall, all versions accounted for wise.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 23, 2007)

Goofy Titan, your sig cracks me up.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> How well has RE4 been overall, all versions accounted for wise.



RE4 Wii is definitely the best of the versions, but of course they're all awesome. And when I say awesome, I'm talking an epic level of awesome on a scale of among-the-greatest-games-of-all-time awesome...

I wouldn't put it in my top 10 I think, but almost certainly my top 20 and likely my top 15...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

I know how epic the game is, I meant more in the lines of combined sales for all the versions.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh...

...

...

...

...SSJ3?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 23, 2007)

Brawl and MKWii will sell out like flies to a piece of shit....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Objection denied...



On that subject, Capcom is releasing a remixed version of Mega Man II on the VC tomorrow.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caIBKOztlAo&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

XD.

Donkey Shizzow, I saw that earlier today. One word; Chocolate.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan,

Another word: Rain

On Topic:  Gundam 0079 Wii comes out Thursday.  My Zeon flag will be waving high in the sky as it rocks my TV.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

The game will most likely suck^

but if it's for wii, we shall see.

any screens?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

^Like how you think Bleach Wii is the definitive slasher game?

Here's a JP CM of the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 24, 2007)

That Gundam game looks pretty cool, but I don't own a Japanese Wii nor do they have a freakin Freeloader out yet. 

Hey Donkey Show, has Japan added MOTHER or MOTHER 2 in their Wii Shop?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont have a tv my wife took it away because im grounded.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^Like how you think Bleach Wii is the definitive slasher game?
> 
> Here's a JP CM of the game.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 24, 2007)

im wondering what wii game should i buy i havee 55 bucks to best buy and i already have wii play marvel rayman and wii sports, what ones are really good?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> im wondering what wii game should i buy i havee 55 bucks to best buy and i already have wii play marvel rayman and wii sports, what ones are really good?




Get zelda, if you have it wait for super smash bros or galaxy.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 24, 2007)

i could borrow thaty 4 free from a friend


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *Goofy Titan,*
> 
> Another word: Rain
> 
> On Topic:  Gundam 0079 Wii comes out Thursday.  My Zeon flag will be waving high in the sky as it rocks my TV.



I love you. :3


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 24, 2007)

when is the bleach game coming out anyway? and when is that no more heros game coming out? dont know if thats the right title its by the ppl who made 13(cant remeber if 13 is the right title either lol)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

Noooo, Grasshopper made Killer 7, not 13.  As for release dates, well... NMH should come out later this year in JP.  As for Bleach in the states, errrr... next year sometime?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

Bleach is said to be released in Norway (Europe) first quarter of 2008.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## lavi69 (Jul 24, 2007)

is that graph for real? cos if it is thats just awesome
whats the sales figures for DS vs PSP


----------



## Aman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice graphs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 24, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> is that graph for real? cos if it is thats just awesome
> whats the sales figures for DS vs PSP



Yes the graphs are real, the data is from NPD and Media create ( NPD being American figures and Media create being Japan figures) 


DS vs PSP? I have to look into it but we do know for sure that the DS past the 40 million mark around January/feb . The PSP is under than 25 million mark worldwide. 


DS VS PSP in japan?

DS over 18 million ( close to 19 million) ( Soon going to overtake Overall PS2 sales in Japan  took ps2 7 years to sell 22 million in japan and DS is going to pass that in half the time  ) 


PSP  is roughly around 6 to 7 million


DS VS PSP In the states?

Both are over 10 million but DS took the lead on the PSP  way before Christmas. Not sure on hard figures just yet ( Did not look for them yet) but if you go through the sales thread I know I posted figures.  


For DS and PSP graphs? I will see what I can find / do.

@Aman

Interesting, I have to fix my connection however =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

A surprise? Wonder what is is, though I don't leave my WiiConnect24 on.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 24, 2007)

nintendo is pretty much the shit right now then!! lol sony is getting owned
i doubt that they will be able to make a ps4


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2007)

Whatever it is, I hope it benefits game updates or something for the Wii hardware. Perhaps something with WiFi games too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Japan gaming taste saddens me these days


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 24, 2007)

Why Is that crazymtf?

Hey I haven't payed attention to Gundam since I got mad against Seed gah I hated that series. What's the latest game about and what Gundam series Is It based on?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2007)

crazymtf it right! when i went to japan i saw all these ridiculous game titles out for ps2.... i saw a dbz vs naruto vs one piece game. looked so rediculous because we all now goku wouldve kicked ass.

also saw something similar but for ds and it was dbz naruto and bleach....then i saw this game that was about... getting popular at school by dressing up, and dancing... also for the ds.

im actually glad the us chooses what they take and dont take from japan


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 24, 2007)

it'd be nice to hear about some of those random games we dont know what we are missing!!! we have missed most of the dragonquests


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2007)

dilbot said:


> also saw something similar but for ds and it was dbz naruto and bleach....then i saw this game that was about... getting popular at school by dressing up, and dancing... also for the ds.


You sure that wasn't Jump Super Stars/Jump Ultimate Stars?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 24, 2007)

dilbot said:


> crazymtf it right! when i went to japan i saw all these ridiculous game titles out for ps2.... i saw a dbz vs naruto vs one piece game. looked so rediculous because we all now goku wouldve kicked ass.
> 
> also saw something similar but for ds and it was dbz naruto and bleach....then i saw this game that was about... getting popular at school by dressing up, and dancing... also for the ds.
> 
> im actually glad the us chooses what they take and dont take from japan



Actually thats probably cause of copyright same reason we don't get  Jump Super Stars. Though I think they should have handed It off to some one to make a Marvel VS. DC game of sorts or atleast release It here in some form.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

SSJ3, if you're going to post charts from Neogaf, at least have the courtesy to say it's from them.

As for the MSG: Sensen 0079, I just bought it today.  I'll post impressions and pics (maybe even off screen vids) after I get back home from work.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 24, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> You sure that wasn't Jump Super Stars/Jump Ultimate Stars?



No I think he ment this game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2007)

Er, he said DS game too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> SSJ3, if you're going to post charts from Neogaf, at least have the courtesy to say it's from them.
> 
> As for the MSG: Sensen 0079, I just bought it today.  I'll post impressions and pics (maybe even off screen vids) after I get back home from work.



Please do!  

But doesn't it come out Thurs...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Why Is that crazymtf?
> 
> Hey I haven't payed attention to Gundam since I got mad against Seed gah I hated that series. What's the latest game about and what Gundam series Is It based on?



Cause i guess Japan doesn't like shooters or adventure games and rather buy lots of minigames and such. 

@DS - Please do tell how Gundam is.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not brave enough to have WiiConnect24 on anymore. That's most likely the reason I had to get a new one in the first place.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, go ahead and leave it off so there's no standby mode. It's not really needed because when you open your Wii you'll get any update too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

if youre not sure, dont do it.

that way you will be safe, but youll never have a pulsing wii


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

What do you mean by 'pulsing'?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

your messages will only come when you use wiiconnect, when a message comes, your wii's light will turn on. blue ones


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 24, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> if youre not sure, dont do it.
> 
> that way you will be safe, *but youll never have a pulsing wii*



I think I just threw up a little...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Please do!
> 
> But doesn't it come out Thurs...



Not according to me...

*Spoiler*: _pics_ 










As for the game, I'll repost my initial impressions that I posted from neogaf.



> Okay, I've just gone through all the tutorials. There are three which, of course, give you some familiarity with the controls. Basically, control wise, the game is similar to MP3 in respect to the nunchuck being forward/backward/strafe left/strafe right and Wiimote controls the POV. It follows the bounding box principle (edge of screen moves the POV) and is actually not bad at all. Z uses thrusters (double tap for jump) and C is used for locking on and off. When you lock on, the reticule does center itself on the target, but you can still shoot enemies outside of the lock on (again similar to MP3 advanced controls). In this aspect, the game really impressed me.
> 
> I'll give more impressions as I play a bit more, but it's pretty fun to say the least. Graphics are alright, close range attacking with waggle could use work, but besides that, I'm not disappointed.





> Went through the first stage on story mode as Zeon. You obviously get to choose your side and you control your own rag tag crew. You can control the formation they're set up under and make them switch from normal/offense/defense with the 1 and 2 button. I'm getting the hang of melee combat as getting slashes to respond require sudden jerks more than wide slashes. I want to be able to change the sensitivity a bit, but I'm sure I'll get used to it more as I continue to play.
> 
> I'm encoding a video of that first stage right now, so be warned that I'm pretty horrible considering this is my first sortie. One cool thing I learned while playing was that you can pick up enemy weapons after defeating them and thus use them in other missions.



I'll post the video of the first mission tonight.

And...


*Spoiler*: _Zieg Zeon!_


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

So far the game sounds pretty good, thanks for the impression.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 25, 2007)

Do we get a new thread now, or do we go to 4000 posts?


----------

